# A message to America from Black America.



## Sallow

_"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.


Watch the whole thing before commenting.


----------



## PredFan

7 seconds in, I've heard all
I needed to hear.

Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.



I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.


Not even going to give it one second. 

Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice


----------



## TheOldSchool

ShootSpeeders said:


> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.


Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.


----------



## Rocko

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



I needed a good laugh. Thx.


----------



## ScienceRocks

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.





Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.


----------



## Rocko

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.



Exactly. When are blacks going to realize that claiming perpetual victim-hood isn't the answer?!!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...

I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?


----------



## Rocko

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



BTW their last name does belong to them..if they don't want it...change it, like your boy Malcolm X.


----------



## Freewill

Wow, a powerful message to the party of slavery.  Wow.  Time for the democrat party to do the least, the very least they can do, and apologize.  Not for only slavery but for their actions after the black man was set free to today.

Other then that I will be cheering for a whole team of accomplished black men.  Accomplished black men are who the black man should be taking their lead.  Not a gang banger wannabe.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
Click to expand...

Not what I was trying to say...

But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Still the victim held in bondage by the democrats.


----------



## ScienceRocks

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...



I wish them luck and I hope for the best for them all. We do need to change some laws like legalizing some drugs and reducing non-violent sentences....

But most importantly we need to reduce the extreme murder rate and work to build a economy within the inner-city...This is going to need them to get out of the 50s and accept that only they can push themselves forward...Of course, we can fund education, infrastructure and other programs right to help them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...

I did grow up in the inner city. The first foster home i was in was in goverment subsidized housing. Many of my friends were black. Some got out some joined me in prison. Point is their destiny, like mine, is and was always in their hands. This isn't the 60's anymore. Todays black youths have the same opportunities i had as a youth. Some have more opportunities because of their color.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish them luck and I hope for the best for them all. We do need to change some laws like legalizing some drugs and reducing non-violent sentences....
> 
> But most importantly we need to reduce the extreme murder rate and work to build a economy within the inner-city...This is going to need them to get out of the 50s and accept that only they can push themselves forward...Of course, we can fund education, infrastructure and other programs right to help them.
Click to expand...


None of that is going to work. The breakdown of the family is the hugest problem facing this country.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did grow up in the inner city. The first foster home i was in was in goverment subsidized housing. Many of my friends were black. Some got out some joined me in prison. Point is their destiny, like mine, is and was always in their hands. This isn't the 60's anymore. Todays black youths have the same opportunities i had as a youth. Some have more opportunities because of their color.
Click to expand...

Correct.  That's why I say they will be fine soon.  Most of them are fine today.  I just don't take kindly to bigots like the OP and the people who laugh with him about this issue.


----------



## Rocko

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...


That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool


TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...


I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I don't think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish them luck and I hope for the best for them all. We do need to change some laws like legalizing some drugs and reducing non-violent sentences....
> 
> But most importantly we need to reduce the extreme murder rate and work to build a economy within the inner-city...This is going to need them to get out of the 50s and accept that only they can push themselves forward...Of course, we can fund education, infrastructure and other programs right to help them.
Click to expand...

Good for you Matthew.  A very sober comment.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
Click to expand...

Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TheOldSchool said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No loss there.  You likely have been since the 1st day of your life.
Click to expand...


If you mattered I'd care but you don't so I don't. No white guilt here at all. The blacks need to quit whining and do something with their lives, they've had ample opportunity.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Whose name does belong to them?

Fletcher?

Unless they make arrows, it's not theirs,

Smith?

Blacksmith, Silversmith, Wordsmith?

Clark?

They work as a clerk, or are part of the clergy?

If he wants a last name to belong to him, I'd suggest he petition the court for one that fits him.

Perhaps Asshole, Jerk,  Numbnuts, Shithead should be taken under consideration.


----------



## PredFan

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...


That doesn't even make sense idiot. They are trying to catch up by killing blacks? That's a pretty stupid statement.


----------



## Rocko

TheOldSchool said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
Click to expand...


To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explained by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explain by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.
Click to expand...

Long gone... many black people living right now didn't have the right to vote!  They couldn't use the same bathroom as you!  In a couple of generations, what you said will be true.


----------



## Meathead

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explained by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Black people that can overcome the implicit limitations liberals impose on them are indeed admirable. Sadly, most blacks are not guided by the intelligent among them, but by their own lowest common denominator; the race pimp.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

This thread is a prime example of how the anonymity of a message board can strip away the façade of tolerance to unveil the bigotry and hate hidden inside so many. That's pretty fucking disgusting!

Just one man's opinion!


----------



## Sallow

ShootSpeeders said:


> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.



That's not even remotely true.


----------



## Sallow

Matthew said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
Click to expand...

Racism is still alive and well. In fact, it is still systemic. That's the mess.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sallow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
Click to expand...









Where are your stats?


----------



## Sallow

SassyIrishLass said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
Click to expand...

Yet here you are..


----------



## ScienceRocks

Really, blacks need to stop as they're wrong on this. They kill over 400 whites per year or twice as many...

lets bring some honesty into the debate.
Expanded Homicide Data Table 6

Lets work for better.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are..
Click to expand...


Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts


----------



## Sallow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are your stats?
Click to expand...

That's pretty amazing since most police shootings are even required to be reported. You have to get them from the media. And most police departments do a piss poor job of keeping records. In any case, I am not going to bother to give credence to a graphic. You can link the actual data and methodology for it's acquisition.


----------



## RKMBrown

Obama sucks.


----------



## Sallow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
Click to expand...

Check your facts.

That's not true. Especially in this country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
Click to expand...


BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.


----------



## Sallow

Took a gander at the methodology for the graphic. 
Data Collection: National Crime Victimization Survey (NCVS)
Status: Active
Frequency: Ongoing from 1973
Latest data available: 2014


NCVS is the nation's primary source of information on criminal victimization. Each year, data are obtained from a nationally representative sample of about 90,000 households, comprising nearly 160,000 persons, on the frequency, characteristics, and consequences of criminal victimization in the United States. Each household is interviewed twice during the year. The survey enables BJS to estimate the likelihood of victimization by rape or sexual assault, robbery, aggravated and simple assault, theft, household burglary, and motor vehicle theft for the population as a whole as well as for segments of the population such as women, the elderly, members of various racial or ethnic groups, city dwellers, and other groups. The NCVS provides the largest national forum for victims to describe the impact of crime and characteristics of violent offenders.


Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) - National Crime Victimization Survey (NCVS)


It's a "survey".


----------



## Sallow

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
Click to expand...

And when you resort to getting personal? Your "argument" just went to the shitter.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you resort to getting personal? Your "argument" just went to the shitter.
Click to expand...


I  don't really give a shit. How's that? Get over yourself, loon


----------



## Hugo Furst

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
Click to expand...



he stepped on his.....tongue.

This thread is dead


----------



## Meathead

ThoughtCrimes said:


> This thread is a prime example of how the anonymity of a message board can strip away the façade of tolerance to unveil the bigotry and hate hidden inside so many. That's pretty fucking disgusting!
> 
> Just one man's opinion!


This thread is a prime example of how the anonymity of a message board allows dingbats to post idiotic links.


----------



## Sallow

WillHaftawaite said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
Click to expand...

The greek chorus has spoken. 

Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.

Fun stuff.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
Click to expand...

I see all that time in psych ward didn't to a lick of good.


----------



## ScienceRocks

A realize a lot of blacks are going to prison for non-violent crimes for a very long time. Even Bill Clinton admitted that he did wrong...This should be changed back and drugs should be legalized.

Just that we shouldn't lie about the data or the reality.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
Click to expand...



You've supplied nothing but opinion.

Even the 'survey' had more than that.

the thread is dead..

Start a new one IF you can find something to back you up.


----------



## Stephanie

Grampa Murked U said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
Click to expand...


Exactly. I think many are fed up with being beat over the head with this same old crap. I've been hearing it for 50 years and it's still someone else's fault for the lives they've MADE themselves. they should move they have so bad in this country. try Africa.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did grow up in the inner city. The first foster home i was in was in goverment subsidized housing. Many of my friends were black. Some got out some joined me in prison. Point is their destiny, like mine, is and was always in their hands. This isn't the 60's anymore. Todays black youths have the same opportunities i had as a youth. Some have more opportunities because of their color.
Click to expand...

Anyone notice how he "skipped" this response but responded to every other post?

No surprise i guess


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sallow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
Click to expand...

Neither is it relevant to the idea of how blacks can escape poverty.


----------



## Mac1958

While many clearly continue to wallow in White Guilt, the rest of us have pretty much had it sucked right out of us.

I'll start paying attention again when I see both ends of the issue looking in the mirror before pointing the finger.
.


----------



## PredFan

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is still alive and well. In fact, it is still systemic. That's the mess.
Click to expand...


Racism IS alive and well. Blacks will find it when they look in the mirror.


----------



## PredFan

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you resort to getting personal? Your "argument" just went to the shitter.
Click to expand...


That is convenient since that is where your OP is.


----------



## regent

Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?


----------



## BluesLegend

My people were abused first by Egyptian pharaohs, blacks can get in line behind me for reparations payments.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BluesLegend said:


> My people were abused first by Egyptian pharaohs, blacks can get in line behind me for reparations payments.



My ancestors where part of the white slave trade of colonial America....where do I sign up for my money?


----------



## ScienceRocks

regent said:


> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?



Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.


----------



## BluesLegend

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people were abused first by Egyptian pharaohs, blacks can get in line behind me for reparations payments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors where part of the white slave trade of colonial America....where do I sign up for my money?
Click to expand...


Native Americans enslaved Whites, I wan my share of the Indian reservations!


----------



## regent

Matthew said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
Click to expand...

If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.


----------



## RKMBrown

regent said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
Click to expand...

It's pretty easy to define.  Many in this country have been brought up to believe they are entitled.  Entitled to receive an income stream as reparations for past wrongs done to their grand parents.  Entitled to other people's income.  Entitled to supposed freebies.  Entitled to kill babies and sell their body parts. 

These entitlements are done in the form of hand-outs and freebies and the law looking the other way when wrongs are done.. hell the law enforces the wrongs.  Even satanists are defending what the democrats are doing. These people have also been brought up as racists and baby killers... You see without racism, killing, hate, divisiveness, vitriol, theft, calling it all free and entitlements etc. there's no excuse for the $$$ they receive.  It's hard to fix this because the democrats benefit from all the killing, hate, ignorance, and cycles of welfare. Try to change the welfare system from hand-outs to hand-ups and the democrats block it at every turn claiming republicans just want to throw you to the street.


----------



## Sallow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> 
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've supplied nothing but opinion.
> 
> Even the 'survey' had more than that.
> 
> the thread is dead..
> 
> Start a new one IF you can find something to back you up.
Click to expand...


Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.

And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".

You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.

It might help by ways of giving insight.

Frankly I am not amazed by the racism of you folks. But your lies are a bit disturbing.


----------



## Sallow

regent said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
Click to expand...


I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.
> 
> And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".
> 
> You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.


You supplied a video that starts out with an Black-American telling us his ancestor were from Egypt and taught everyone how to write. If that's not a test of idiocy, I don't what could be.

How the hell do you, or it,  expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## bripat9643

ShootSpeeders said:


> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.


Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...


50 years ago?  That's almost forever when you think of the vast changes American society has undergone during that period.  A couple of generations from now blacks will still be blaming the white man for all their problems.  That's how the Democrat Party likes it, and that's what they will invest all their resources in maintaining.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've supplied nothing but opinion.
> 
> Even the 'survey' had more than that.
> 
> the thread is dead..
> 
> Start a new one IF you can find something to back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.
> 
> And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".
> 
> You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.
> 
> It might help by ways of giving insight.
> 
> Frankly I am not amazed by the racism of you folks. But your lies are a bit disturbing.
Click to expand...

History make Jashawn do drugs & drop out of school?

Or did it just give him an excuse to be a lazy worthless pos?


----------



## bripat9643

Meathead said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.
> 
> And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".
> 
> You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> You supplied a video that starts out with an Black-American telling us his ancestor were from Egypt and taught everyone how to write. If that's not a test of idiocy, I don't what could be.
> 
> How the hell do you, or it,  expect to be taken seriously?
Click to expand...


The Sumerians had the first written language, not the Egyptians.  The hosebags can't even get their chronology of events correct.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explain by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long gone... many black people living right now didn't have the right to vote!  They couldn't use the same bathroom as you!  In a couple of generations, what you said will be true.
Click to expand...


Blacks have had the right to vote since the 14th Amendment was passed.


----------



## Correll

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.




Yeah, that's about as far as I got.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
Click to expand...


It's 100% true.


----------



## bripat9643

ThoughtCrimes said:


> This thread is a prime example of how the anonymity of a message board can strip away the façade of tolerance to unveil the bigotry and hate hidden inside so many. That's pretty fucking disgusting!
> 
> Just one man's opinion!



What "bigotry" or "hate?" 

Liberal Dictionary:
======================================
Hate - truth.
Racism - winning an argument with a liberal.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sallow said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
Click to expand...

ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've supplied nothing but opinion.
> 
> Even the 'survey' had more than that.
> 
> the thread is dead..
> 
> Start a new one IF you can find something to back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.
> 
> And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".
> 
> You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.
> 
> It might help by ways of giving insight.
> 
> Frankly I am not amazed by the racism of you folks. But your lies are a bit disturbing.
Click to expand...

ROFL @ the black experience.  Drug dealing, jail time, baby daddy, abortions, obesity, rap music, theft, welfare hand-out cycle, vote democrat, bitch and moan about rich people not paying their fair share.. What a waste of time money and resources.


----------



## 007

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
Click to expand...

The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
Click to expand...


I'm well aware of hour history.  The liberal view of it is almost a complete fabrication.


----------



## Sallow

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
Click to expand...


Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration.. 

This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  *Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  *Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explain by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long gone... many black people living right now didn't have the right to vote!  They couldn't use the same bathroom as you!  In a couple of generations, what you said will be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have had the right to vote since the 14th Amendment was passed.
Click to expand...


Not really.

Mostly due to "State's rights".


----------



## Correll

Sallow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he stepped on his.....tongue.
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greek chorus has spoken.
> 
> Well you can only lead a conservative to water. Then you can watch them drop dead because they refuse to drink it.
> 
> Fun stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've supplied nothing but opinion.
> 
> Even the 'survey' had more than that.
> 
> the thread is dead..
> 
> Start a new one IF you can find something to back you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no, I've provided you folks with a eloquently stated history (in a nutshell) about the black experience in this country. You folks could choose to listen or not, but it's up.
> 
> And it's not up to you to decide, unless you are a moderator around there, whether or not a thread is "dead".
> 
> You could do something reasonable and actually  view the video with an open mind. It's a helpful reminder of why things are they way they are from the lens of someone who lives it on a daily basis.
> 
> It might help by ways of giving insight.
> 
> Frankly I am not amazed by the racism of you folks. But your lies are a bit disturbing.
Click to expand...


The fact that white people are tired of hearing this crap is not racism.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
Click to expand...

So what?  That was TWO CENTURIES AGO.  GET OVER IT.  I don't owe you my income for what your ancestors did to your great great great great great grandparents you lazy ass piece of shit.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
Click to expand...


This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> That off course, like most of your posts, is ridicules. What does what happened hundreds of years ago have to do with me. Only a fool
> I see no evidence of that. The black family is virtually nonexistent and blacks are continuing drop out of school. I think hearts and minds are changing at all, and that's partly because of racists like you who don't want any blacks to take responsibility for their lives and just want to demonize white people.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you see no evidence.  You have lived your entire life hating black people, and you can't be expected to change.  Thankfully you and others like you will eventually die off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary I don't hate black people, I deeply admire people like Thomas Sowell and Ben Carson and others...what I hate is this propaganda that all of black peoples problems can be explain by white racism. Yes there was a time where there was such a things like institutional racism against blacks...but that time is long gone and to be honest the pendulum has swung on that with affirmative action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Long gone... many black people living right now didn't have the right to vote!  They couldn't use the same bathroom as you!  In a couple of generations, what you said will be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have had the right to vote since the 14th Amendment was passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Mostly due to "State's rights".
Click to expand...


They had it _de jure_ 150 years ago, and they had it _de facto_ 50 years ago.


----------



## Correll

So, Swallow, was their a point in that video that you wanted to discuss?

If so, post it in a bullet point now please.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
Click to expand...

I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have. 

Not saying you but the board in general


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.
Click to expand...


Actually no it isn't.

The country's initially economy was agrarian. And it was cotton that fueled the Textile industry.

Slaves and immigrants built this nation. And they didn't get a fair share of the generated wealth.


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
Click to expand...

Who said life's supposed to be easy?


----------



## Correll

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't.
> 
> The country's initially economy was agrarian. And it was cotton that fueled the Textile industry.
> 
> Slaves and immigrants built this nation. And they didn't get a fair share of the generated wealth.
Click to expand...


How long you going use that as an excuse?


----------



## Sallow

RKMBrown said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said life's supposed to be easy?
Click to expand...


Who said it isn't?


----------



## hortysir

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


The last name is the mother's on most birth certificates


----------



## RKMBrown

Correll said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't.
> 
> The country's initially economy was agrarian. And it was cotton that fueled the Textile industry.
> 
> Slaves and immigrants built this nation. And they didn't get a fair share of the generated wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long you going use that as an excuse?
Click to expand...

And who got the "fair" share?  The north through taxes?  The carpet baggers? Last I checked the slave owners were taken to the cleaners.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said life's supposed to be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it isn't?
Click to expand...

My mom told me life is hard, you have to work for what you want, no one is gonna give you anything for free, don't expect anything to be easy, do your best and pick yourself up if you fall.  What did your mom tell you? You're entitled to a free ride cause your ancestors were slaves?


----------



## Rotagilla

Rocko said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW their last name does belong to them..if they don't want it...change it, like your boy Malcolm X.
Click to expand...


or the plagiarist michael ("martin luther") king


----------



## tinydancer

I can't even believe what bullshit I'm reading in this thread.

Yowzah guys!


----------



## Sallow

RKMBrown said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said life's supposed to be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom told me life is hard, you have to work for what you want, no one is gonna give you anything for free, don't expect anything to be easy, do your best and pick yourself up if you fall.  What did your mom tell you? You're entitled to a free ride cause your ancestors were slaves?
Click to expand...


Hate to break it to you.

She was wrong.


----------



## Rotagilla

Sallow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
Click to expand...



that's more anti white propaganda

google it...check the FBI stats, the BJS stats and the DOJ stats...


----------



## tinydancer

If you do lynching stats you're going to freak out.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't.
> 
> The country's initially economy was agrarian. And it was cotton that fueled the Textile industry.
> 
> Slaves and immigrants built this nation. And they didn't get a fair share of the generated wealth.
Click to expand...


That's funny since the textile industry continued to expand all through the Civil War and afterwards when slavery was abolished.  Your theory appears to have a big gaping hole in it.

Slaves did not build this nation.  They just made a very few Southern plantation owners rich.  They didn't build any railroads or steel mills or textile mills.

An agrarian economy is a stagnate economy.  It's not growing.  Capital investment and technology is what makes an economy grow.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said life's supposed to be easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mom told me life is hard, you have to work for what you want, no one is gonna give you anything for free, don't expect anything to be easy, do your best and pick yourself up if you fall.  What did your mom tell you? You're entitled to a free ride cause your ancestors were slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you.
> 
> She was wrong.
Click to expand...

Your mom or mine?  If mine regarding what?  If yours regarding what? Subject verb dude.


----------



## 007

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
Click to expand...

I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

007 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
Click to expand...

I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
Click to expand...

I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country was not built on the backs of slaves.  That's one of the biggest lies ever told.  In fact, slavery retarded economic growth where it was practiced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't.
> 
> The country's initially economy was agrarian. And it was cotton that fueled the Textile industry.
> 
> Slaves and immigrants built this nation. And they didn't get a fair share of the generated wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny since the textile industry continued to expand all through the Civil War and afterwards when slavery was abolished.  Your theory appears to have a big gaping hole in it.
> 
> Slaves did not build this nation.  They just made a very few Southern plantation owners rich.  They didn't build any railroads or steel mills or textile mills.
> 
> An agrarian economy is a stagnate economy.  It's not growing.  Capital investment and technology is what makes an economy grow.
Click to expand...


You should read up on history.

Seriously.

Because you really don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RKMBrown said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
Click to expand...

People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.

You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.

Jackass


----------



## 007

Grampa Murked U said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
Click to expand...

Funny... I do see it, because the board isn't filled with whiny threads from members about how hard they have it, or have had it.

Only from some people, like the moron that started this thread.


----------



## Vigilante

A message most Black Thugs won't mention!


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
Click to expand...

You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what you said again, then read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RKMBrown said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
Click to expand...

Nonsensical as the first post


----------



## Iceweasel

There is no black America. That's a term used by divisive people to evoke emotions for political and financial gain. Examples are everywhere of people of every race that are successful in this country. If you can't make it, race wasn't the problem.


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsensical as the first post
Click to expand...


You said "I don't see that attribute on this board at all." The attribute in question was press on knowing life isn't always fair, keep working at it. 

My point is people don't work "on" this board.  People post on this board. You are looking for an attribute regarding work ethic "on" this board. But people don't work on this board they post on it.  Many people have talked about work ethic.  You have.  I have.  Even Jackass has.  

Understand yet?


----------



## Kondor3

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...

How much is enough?


----------



## Kondor3

Rocko said:


> ...When are blacks going to realize that claiming perpetual victim-hood isn't the answer?!!!!


150 years after Emancipation, and 50 years after the Civil Rights Act, the constant bleating is wearing thin, anyway.

150 (or even 50) years is long enough.

Hispanics have surpassed Blacks as the Nation's largest minority, according to the 2000 and 2010 census demographics.

Time for Hispanics to take the Driver's Seat on Minority issues, and to demote Blacks to the Shotgun Seat, as a secondary concern.

Smart Vegas Money is on Hispanics making 10 times the progress for themselves and 10 times the progress for the Nation, vs. their predecessors in the Driver's Seat, in the *NEXT* 50-150 years.

With 90% less whining and 90% less self-pity and 90% less rioting and 90% less drama and 90% fewer excuses.

Enough, already.

Everybody else is tired of this shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sallow said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well part of that is the point. They did WORK FOR IT. They didn't get much in the way of remuneration..
> 
> This country was built on the backs of slaves and near slaves. And it seems you are calling for a meritocracy without knowing it. Most of today's rich folks are the lazy bastards. And their ancestors? Were ruthless bastards.
Click to expand...


Most of the rich folks today are self-made.  Not that they came from a poor neighborhood, but they didn't get a boat load of money handed to them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RKMBrown said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsensical as the first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "I don't see that attribute on this board at all." The attribute in question was press on knowing life isn't always fair, keep working at it.
> 
> My point is people don't work "on" this board.  People post on this board. You are looking for an attribute regarding work ethic "on" this board. But people don't work on this board they post on it.  Many people have talked about work ethic.  You have.  I have.  Even Jackass has.
> 
> Understand yet?
Click to expand...

Wrong

My post was that i don't see the attribute in people because of all the woe is me nonsense. Almost every single thread on this board boils down to people wanting shit handed to them. And many of those who rightly oppose such nonsense don't even know what it means to come from the bottom because of your own hard work. 
It's easy to say the right things


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sallow said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say this is true. But there is another component. The economic parity that needs to be addressed. Without that, meaningful change will take a very long time.
Click to expand...


In the US, wealth is the responsibility of the individual, not race, not government, not unions. 

You're going to have a tough time gaining wealth when you have children before you are an adult yourself, not work, and expect government handouts. 

Single parent homes are in direct relationship to poverty, yet, blacks keep advancing this trend over any other race in the country.  And when they look down on their environment, they blame others for their lack of advancement. 

 Financial success for most people requires a lot of sacrifices.  It requires an obsession with money.  It even requires arrogance at times.  So if you want to know why your neighbors grass is so much greener, find out and mimic how they are doing it.


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsensical as the first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "I don't see that attribute on this board at all." The attribute in question was press on knowing life isn't always fair, keep working at it.
> 
> My point is people don't work "on" this board.  People post on this board. You are looking for an attribute regarding work ethic "on" this board. But people don't work on this board they post on it.  Many people have talked about work ethic.  You have.  I have.  Even Jackass has.
> 
> Understand yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> My post was that i don't see the attribute in people because of all the woe is me nonsense. Almost every single thread on this board boils down to people wanting shit handed to them. And many of those who rightly oppose such nonsense don't even know what it means to come from the bottom because of your own hard work.
> It's easy to say the right things
Click to expand...


I don't see it in you either.  What does that tell you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

regent said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the causes and who is responsible, how many of us would agree that America has a racial problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you admit that a lot of our racial problem comes from black hatred of whites? Lets be honest, you don't see whites burning down stores in rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the answer is America has a racial problem then we should define the problem and the possible answers, but so many are so busy venting their racism, black and white, that we can't even define the real problems. Yet we have made such progress in just a few years that we should have some hope. Think of the strides we have made: blacks play pro football and baseball, drinking fountains are not marked white only, schools are no longer limited to one race only. No more back of the bus, some neighborhoods are even integrated and on and on. One of the major problems I would put down for today is education.
Click to expand...


Education is there for everybody including blacks and even illegals.  It's just a matter whether you want to accept that education or not. 

The truth of the matter is that whites can live in peace with people of different races, but you can't live in peace with people of different cultures. 

When my neighborhood turned black, it was far more than the color of skin people had walking down the street.  It was the noise, the garbage all over the lawns, it was people honking their horns consistently, it was the robberies that closed down our stores and forced others to move out, it was the gang fights and the creation of an unsafe school environment.  It was all those things.


----------



## Godboy

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...

You know whats worse than bad people from the past? Bad people from the present.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

RKMBrown said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
> 
> 
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsensical as the first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "I don't see that attribute on this board at all." The attribute in question was press on knowing life isn't always fair, keep working at it.
> 
> My point is people don't work "on" this board.  People post on this board. You are looking for an attribute regarding work ethic "on" this board. But people don't work on this board they post on it.  Many people have talked about work ethic.  You have.  I have.  Even Jackass has.
> 
> Understand yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> My post was that i don't see the attribute in people because of all the woe is me nonsense. Almost every single thread on this board boils down to people wanting shit handed to them. And many of those who rightly oppose such nonsense don't even know what it means to come from the bottom because of your own hard work.
> It's easy to say the right things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see it in you either.  What does that tell you?
Click to expand...

That you're a terrible judge of character


----------



## HenryBHough

Even worse is bad rope.

Machine made crap these days just doesn't work as sweetly as it used to:

Plymouth Cordage Company Ropewalk  |  Mystic Seaport


----------



## RKMBrown

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did not BUILD YOUR FUCKING BUSINESS ON THIS BOARD YOU DUMB ASS.  Read what I said again and pull your foot out of your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsensical as the first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "I don't see that attribute on this board at all." The attribute in question was press on knowing life isn't always fair, keep working at it.
> 
> My point is people don't work "on" this board.  People post on this board. You are looking for an attribute regarding work ethic "on" this board. But people don't work on this board they post on it.  Many people have talked about work ethic.  You have.  I have.  Even Jackass has.
> 
> Understand yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong
> 
> My post was that i don't see the attribute in people because of all the woe is me nonsense. Almost every single thread on this board boils down to people wanting shit handed to them. And many of those who rightly oppose such nonsense don't even know what it means to come from the bottom because of your own hard work.
> It's easy to say the right things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see it in you either.  What does that tell you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're a terrible judge of character
Click to expand...

lol... We have a word for people like you... delusional.


----------



## Jackson

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


So, 99% of that rot is history.  The Black history that forgets Martin Luther King and his marches that included white people; Civil Rights; Affirmative Action; BET; Black Caucus in Congress; NAACP; You are no longer "part of a person."  You are regarded as a whole person rather than 3/5ths, so it's time you stand up and meet the responsibilities of a whole person.  

If you father a child, SUPPORT IT and GIVE IT A HOME.  Be a father.  If you are a woman, you wait to have children until you're married and have a decent job.  You ignore the fact that a majority of negroes do not finish school.  But you are fully aware of every indecent thing done TO YOUR People generations ago... for a hundred years that did not happen to YOU while you forget to be a decent person to others, many your brothers.

You get unhappy with things and you loot, burn businesses and riot.  And you want a decent break now?  There has been reversed discrimination for the last 20 years.  Why don't you talk about that?

Looking for sympathy?... Go to another country and try looting, rioting and burning homes and businesses.  Maybe another country will grant you your wishes as we did and see what they do to you when you show them your "thug side."  See what happens to you in another country.  We don't need it here.

Oh, I watched the whole video.  Loved the ending.  Hands Up.  Please "Don't shoot."  We won't shoot you when you stop going for officer's guns and assaulting them. Deal?  Deal!


----------



## Jackson

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...

They went to the Head Of THE Class when they got Affirmative Action and reverse discrimination took place.


----------



## Wildman

TheOldSchool said:


> *Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.*



key word..,  "play", just think of all of the ramifications of that one little word.., "play", it is immense!!  ....


----------



## MACAULAY

To the O. P.

(I haven't read all the stuff that came after.)

*Boo Fucking Hoo!*

W.E.B. DuBois, a noted Black educator, said in 1906 that the Black man needs to learn not to blame every bad thing that happens in his life on the White man.

Over a century later, and after half a century of The Great Society, the War on Poverty and Affirmative Action...well, the sad fact is that too many Blacks have chosen to place their livelihoods in the hands of their Democrat Caretakers...who continually assure them that they are helpless victims of the White Man.

So Dubois, and the rest of America, are still waiting on the Black man to shed the his supine and helpless obsequiousness to the Democratic Party, and take up his rightful place as an American citizen...accepting its responsibilities, as well as its benefits.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Hillary Clinton:

The first black female president !!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.


----------



## ninja007

Grampa Murked U said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL  only morons, criminals, and dumb ass democrats think the way to economic parity is redistribution of assets and income.  HOW ABOUT YOU GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WORK FOR IT, YA LAZY ASS BASTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sallow has a pretty good job. His problem is the bubble he lives in. In fact i think MOST OF YOU live in similar bubbles. Very few of you have lived & overcome a life of hardship but all of you seem to know more about it than those of us that have.
> 
> Not saying you but the board in general
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get that impression just because most of the people on this board don't sit on here and belly ache about their trials and tribulations. They just press on knowing life isn't always fair, and if you want to get ahead you just have to keep working at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see that attribute on this board at all. I see people aspousing that attribute with no real knowledge of what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a mix. People don't work on this board.  You know why?  ... Easy... Because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like me? WTF does that even mean? I have run a top rated remodeling business for 20+ years. A business i built myself.
> 
> You can fuck off with your idiot right wing garbage. In fact why don't you worry about your peeps instead of me.
> 
> Jackass
Click to expand...


just remember old man YOU did not build it! How do i know? Your democratic president Barry said so!


----------



## Sallow

Asclepias said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
Click to expand...

It's kind of tough to "forsake white culture" in a country where the majority of folks are "white". And this video isn't "begging", it is explaining things.


----------



## bedowin62

YAWN

 who care?


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
Click to expand...

That's good advice, Asclepias!  Don't depend on government or others when you are able to make a plan and create your own future.  We agree!


----------



## Stephanie

you haven't changed since you left and came back. still blaming all the ills of black people on everyone else.  What's unfortunate is they've bought into being fed how they are the forever victim and nothing is their fault by the likes of,  Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, the Obamas, you............ You all fit into this, instead of giving them hope.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.



Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness


----------



## ClosedCaption

Grampa Murked U said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
Click to expand...


Even better...Who needs to hear what others say when you already know all about them.  Its Obama's fault!


----------



## Sallow

Jackson said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> So, 99% of that rot is history.  The Black history that forgets Martin Luther King and his marches that included white people; Civil Rights; Affirmative Action; BET; Black Caucus in Congress; NAACP; You are no longer "part of a person."  You are regarded as a whole person rather than 3/5ths, so it's time you stand up and meet the responsibilities of a whole person.
> 
> If you father a child, SUPPORT IT and GIVE IT A HOME.  Be a father.  If you are a woman, you wait to have children until you're married and have a decent job.  You ignore the fact that a majority of negroes do not finish school.  But you are fully aware of every indecent thing done TO YOUR People generations ago... for a hundred years that did not happen to YOU while you forget to be a decent person to others, many your brothers.
> 
> You get unhappy with things and you loot, burn businesses and riot.  And you want a decent break now?  There has been reversed discrimination for the last 20 years.  Why don't you talk about that?
> 
> Looking for sympathy?... Go to another country and try looting, rioting and burning homes and businesses.  Maybe another country will grant you your wishes as we did and see what they do to you when you show them your "thug side."  See what happens to you in another country.  We don't need it here.
> 
> Oh, I watched the whole video.  Loved the ending.  Hands Up.  Please "Don't shoot."  We won't shoot you when you stop going for officer's guns and assaulting them. Deal?  Deal!
Click to expand...


Please point out the part of the video where the victim goes for the gun..


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
Click to expand...


NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.

How long do we have to listen to this crap? 

You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.


----------



## Jackson

Sallow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> So, 99% of that rot is history.  The Black history that forgets Martin Luther King and his marches that included white people; Civil Rights; Affirmative Action; BET; Black Caucus in Congress; NAACP; You are no longer "part of a person."  You are regarded as a whole person rather than 3/5ths, so it's time you stand up and meet the responsibilities of a whole person.
> 
> If you father a child, SUPPORT IT and GIVE IT A HOME.  Be a father.  If you are a woman, you wait to have children until you're married and have a decent job.  You ignore the fact that a majority of negroes do not finish school.  But you are fully aware of every indecent thing done TO YOUR People generations ago... for a hundred years that did not happen to YOU while you forget to be a decent person to others, many your brothers.
> 
> You get unhappy with things and you loot, burn businesses and riot.  And you want a decent break now?  There has been reversed discrimination for the last 20 years.  Why don't you talk about that?
> 
> Looking for sympathy?... Go to another country and try looting, rioting and burning homes and businesses.  Maybe another country will grant you your wishes as we did and see what they do to you when you show them your "thug side."  See what happens to you in another country.  We don't need it here.
> 
> Oh, I watched the whole video.  Loved the ending.  Hands Up.  Please "Don't shoot."  We won't shoot you when you stop going for officer's guns and assaulting them. Deal?  Deal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out the part of the video where the victim goes for the gun..
Click to expand...

Eric Garner did not start the meme, "Hands Up, Don't shoot."


----------



## Correll

Sallow said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> So, 99% of that rot is history.  The Black history that forgets Martin Luther King and his marches that included white people; Civil Rights; Affirmative Action; BET; Black Caucus in Congress; NAACP; You are no longer "part of a person."  You are regarded as a whole person rather than 3/5ths, so it's time you stand up and meet the responsibilities of a whole person.
> 
> If you father a child, SUPPORT IT and GIVE IT A HOME.  Be a father.  If you are a woman, you wait to have children until you're married and have a decent job.  You ignore the fact that a majority of negroes do not finish school.  But you are fully aware of every indecent thing done TO YOUR People generations ago... for a hundred years that did not happen to YOU while you forget to be a decent person to others, many your brothers.
> 
> You get unhappy with things and you loot, burn businesses and riot.  And you want a decent break now?  There has been reversed discrimination for the last 20 years.  Why don't you talk about that?
> 
> Looking for sympathy?... Go to another country and try looting, rioting and burning homes and businesses.  Maybe another country will grant you your wishes as we did and see what they do to you when you show them your "thug side."  See what happens to you in another country.  We don't need it here.
> 
> Oh, I watched the whole video.  Loved the ending.  Hands Up.  Please "Don't shoot."  We won't shoot you when you stop going for officer's guns and assaulting them. Deal?  Deal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please point out the part of the video where the victim goes for the gun..
Click to expand...



Christ that guy is fat. I understand he was a smoker too?

People on the verge of dying from natural causes shouldn't start fights.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better...Who needs to hear what others say when you already know all about them.  Its Obama's fault!
Click to expand...

Listen dumbass, "they" are no different than me. We all have the same chances to do something with our lives. Unless you're implying that blacks are less intelligent than everyone else and can't make it happen.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
Click to expand...


Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?



> How long do we have to listen to this crap?



8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.

See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry. 



> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.



WTF????

This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!

LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol

Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"


----------



## ClosedCaption

Grampa Murked U said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better...Who needs to hear what others say when you already know all about them.  Its Obama's fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbass, "they" are no different than me. We all have the same chances to do something with our lives. Unless you're implying that blacks are less intelligent than everyone else and can't make it happen.
Click to expand...


Thats where you're wrong.  We are different than you and history has shown that to be true.  We have been treated differently based on skin color alone.  Thats the difference.  And we still are.  That is the difference.

Now maybe you want to deny racial profiling happens?  But you wont...the only thing you'll do to show that we are the same is to tell us WHY racial profiling is ok because yanno, me and you are just the same, right?  lol


----------



## hortysir

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people were abused first by Egyptian pharaohs, blacks can get in line behind me for reparations payments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors where part of the white slave trade of colonial America....where do I sign up for my money?
Click to expand...

Mine were slaughtered by Jackson.

Where's my money?
(No 20s, please)


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
Click to expand...



1. Mmm, no. I was never "patient" with being held accountable for the sins of others centuries dead. But as time has gone on, I have become even LESS patient. I am sorry if my wording was confusing for you.

2. You find me a slave who has a complaint and I will be happy to listen. Modern blacks? Not so much. I have seen what you consider "racism". Hint. Not getting your way isn't racism.

3. NOt sure what you are raving about. You don't understand what it is to be white. I explained part of it, but I can see you didn't grasp any of it. It's a white thing. You don't understand.


----------



## ClosedCaption

hortysir said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people were abused first by Egyptian pharaohs, blacks can get in line behind me for reparations payments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ancestors where part of the white slave trade of colonial America....where do I sign up for my money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine were slaughtered by Jackson.
> 
> Where's my money?
> (No 20s, please)
Click to expand...


You can go to Israel and ask them for some of it


----------



## hortysir

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
Click to expand...


You are one pathetic human being.

If it was up to you it would be a crime to be white.

You won't pry any guilt from me. There isn't any.
Only pride. And I hope it stings like a bitch knowing that


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mmm, no. I was never "patient" with being held accountable for the sins of others centuries dead. But as time has gone on, I have become even LESS patient. I am sorry if my wording was confusing for you.
> 
> 2. You find me a slave who has a complaint and I will be happy to listen. Modern blacks? Not so much. I have seen what you consider "racism". Hint. Not getting your way isn't racism.
> 
> 3. NOt sure what you are raving about. You don't understand what it is to be white. I explained part of it, but I can see you didn't grasp any of it. It's a white thing. You don't understand.
Click to expand...


1. Get over yourself, no one is holding you accoutnable for the sins of others.  Thats your whiteness being hurt again by the mention of another races problems.

2. Get over yourself, no one cares if you're happy to listen dumbass.  The truth exists whether you smile or not 

3. Of course I dont understand what its like to be white.  Which is hilarious since all these white peopel are pretending to know what its like to be black.  Its that superiority thing peeking thru *wink*


----------



## Stephanie

Grampa Murked U said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better...Who needs to hear what others say when you already know all about them.  Its Obama's fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen dumbass, "they" are no different than me. We all have the same chances to do something with our lives. Unless* you're implying that blacks are less intelligent than everyone else and can't make it happ*en.
Click to expand...


that's what it sounds like to me. And if I was black,  I'd be insulted by these people who claim they can't make it and it's because of everyone else in this country.  Then they pick one or two case (Martin, Brown, Grey) out of 360 million people and want people to believe that is norm. If they aren't  insinuating blacks are less intelligent, they are hoping the rest of us is not smart enough to see  them with the same old games (hands up don't shoot, or if he that President  had a son they could have been his kid) just dressed up different. what kind of President would come out and spew something like that if they aren't intending to STIR THINGS UP. that's disgraceful and it's gotten worse every day thanks to him and his buddy Sharpton and their BLMs


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie thinks the Amazing Race is a Show about White people soooo...


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Mmm, no. I was never "patient" with being held accountable for the sins of others centuries dead. But as time has gone on, I have become even LESS patient. I am sorry if my wording was confusing for you.
> 
> 2. You find me a slave who has a complaint and I will be happy to listen. Modern blacks? Not so much. I have seen what you consider "racism". Hint. Not getting your way isn't racism.
> 
> 3. NOt sure what you are raving about. You don't understand what it is to be white. I explained part of it, but I can see you didn't grasp any of it. It's a white thing. You don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Get over yourself, no one is holding you accoutnable for the sins of others.  Thats your whiteness being hurt again by the mention of another races problems.
> 
> 2. Get over yourself, no one cares if you're happy to listen dumbass.  The truth exists whether you smile or not
> 
> 3. Of course I dont understand what its like to be white.  Which is hilarious since all these white peopel are pretending to know what its like to be black.  Its that superiority thing peeking thru *wink*
Click to expand...



1. Yes, you are. Everytime you and yours bring up Slavery as an excuse for blacks to get a pass or more money or more discrimination in favor of them, I am being held responsible for it. And I am sick and tired of it.

2. The Truth? The Truth is that White Racism isn't your problem.  Stop blaming us for your problems.

3. No, it was sarcasm. You should be able to understand that being held responsible for the actions of others is wrong and is the type of thing that if done to you, would piss you the fuck off and make you think the person doing it is a complete asshole.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Oh fuck....I didnt realize that was Correll.

I dont respond to foolishness.  Bye dumbass


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Oh fuck....I didnt realize that was Correll.
> 
> I dont respond to foolishness.  Bye dumbass




The only foolishness is me thinking that the Truth will ever penetrate your thick skull.

1. Yes, you are. Everytime you and yours bring up Slavery as an excuse for blacks to get a pass or more money or more discrimination in favor of them, I am being held responsible for it. And I am sick and tired of it.

2. The Truth? The Truth is that White Racism isn't your problem. Stop blaming us for your problems.

3. No, it was sarcasm. You should be able to understand that being held responsible for the actions of others is wrong and is the type of thing that if done to you, would piss you the fuck off and make you think the person doing it is a complete asshole.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
Click to expand...


No, I'm not white moron. It hurt me with its stupidity.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to give it one second.
> 
> Blacks destiny is in their own hands. Hold them out for a handout of use them for school & work. Their choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better...Who needs to hear what others say when you already know all about them.  Its Obama's fault!
Click to expand...


You are a pretty sad case when all you have is this kind of stupidity.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not white moron. It hurt me with its stupidity.
Click to expand...


Thats what you always say when you run out of shit to say


----------



## PredFan

hortysir said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one pathetic human being.
> 
> If it was up to you it would be a crime to be white.
> 
> You won't pry any guilt from me. There isn't any.
> Only pride. And I hope it stings like a bitch knowing that
Click to expand...


He is a putrid combination of lying left wing nutter and profoundly ignorant waste of a human life.


----------



## hortysir

PredFan said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one pathetic human being.
> 
> If it was up to you it would be a crime to be white.
> 
> You won't pry any guilt from me. There isn't any.
> Only pride. And I hope it stings like a bitch knowing that
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a putrid combination of lying left wing nutter and profoundly ignorant waste of a human life.
Click to expand...

The clown could only laugh at my reply.
No response


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not white moron. It hurt me with its stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what you always say when you run out of shit to say
Click to expand...


No, when idiots like you run out of shit to say you resort to race every time.


----------



## PredFan

hortysir said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one pathetic human being.
> 
> If it was up to you it would be a crime to be white.
> 
> You won't pry any guilt from me. There isn't any.
> Only pride. And I hope it stings like a bitch knowing that
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a putrid combination of lying left wing nutter and profoundly ignorant waste of a human life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clown could only laugh at my reply.
> No response
Click to expand...


Of course not. He is an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

Sallow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of tough to "forsake white culture" in a country where the majority of folks are "white". And this video isn't "begging", it is explaining things.
Click to expand...

Its pretty easy to forsake white culture.  I get that it really isnt begging but explaining something white people already know is basically begging to them. They are content with the status quo. If you think they are going to change by explaining something to them that they are already aware of you dont know human nature.


----------



## Sallow

Asclepias said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of tough to "forsake white culture" in a country where the majority of folks are "white". And this video isn't "begging", it is explaining things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty easy to forsake white culture.  I get that it really isnt begging but explaining something white people already know is basically begging to them. They are content with the status quo. If you think they are going to change by explaining something to them that they are already aware of you dont know human nature.
Click to expand...

As this thread aptly shows, no, White people aren't aware.

And if you check most of the faces in local, state and federal government, they are white.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not white moron. It hurt me with its stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what you always say when you run out of shit to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when idiots like you run out of shit to say you resort to race every time.
Click to expand...


----------



## ClosedCaption

PF thinks a point is when you quote someone and tell them in differing ways what you think of their intellect is.


----------



## Jackson

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
Click to expand...

CC, are you getting a bit riled?  Maybe because someone told you to get a job and create your own future?  And that hurt you sooo bad?  You were offended that conservatives don't understand "we ,poor" don't want to work but we want it all?  Maybe some girl observed your $%#& and was surprised at how small it is?  Little shit like that?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jackson said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go champ.  7 seconds and it hurt your whiteness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOpe. 7 seconds and it hurts our patience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this where you pretend you had patience before the awful cries of rights by blacks MADE you lose it?  That ole chestnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do we have to listen to this crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8 seconds...but you quit because it hurts to listen to it.  And while it hurts for you to listen to it you simultaneously scream for the people living it to forget about it.
> 
> See?  You hearing is worse than someone else experiencing it.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're black. YOu don't know what it is like to be held responsible for the crimes of people who sort of looked like you centuries before you were born, crime committed against other people who have been dead for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????
> 
> This is the whitest comment ever.  Here you are crying about racial prejudice while telling blacks THEY DONT EXPERIENCE RACIAL PREJUDICE>?!??!
> 
> LOL...Lemme guess the worst thing you've experienced.  A black dude called you cracka once and it hurt soooo bad?  No, a black girl called you white boy...prolly said something about dick size and you;ve forever been scarred? lol
> 
> Litttle shit like that.  Or are you going to bust out the old "We dont have White Entertainment Television!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CC, are you getting a bit riled?  Maybe because someone told you to get a job and create your own future?  And that hurt you sooo bad?  You were offended that conservatives don't understand "we ,poor" don't want to work but we want it all?  Maybe some girl observed your $%#& and was surprised at how small it is?  Little shit like that?
Click to expand...


Maybe your way to ignore what I say is to ascribe feelings to me through the internet.  I didnt mention the poor at all.  Again you must be seeing things or this is your feminine way to deflecting.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PF thinks a point is when you quote someone and tell them in differing ways what you think of their intellect is.



ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz......no one cares moron.


----------



## bedowin62

doesnt get much funnier than seeing a bunch of most-likely mostly white, self-hating, pandering Progressive losers lecturing others on white privilege!!!

LMAO

 idiots and hypocrites


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> PF thinks a point is when you quote someone and tell them in differing ways what you think of their intellect is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZzzzzzzzz......no one cares moron.
Click to expand...


There ya go.  Good job


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
Click to expand...


Kids should be built up, not torn down and given excuses why they cant succeed


----------



## Misty

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.


----------



## sealybobo

Matthew said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
Click to expand...

When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.

And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.


----------



## Yarddog

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...



Theres always going to be people who are NOT fine. Regardless of their color or race. trying to attribute it all to racism and trying to find some utopia is like shoveling sand out of a hole in the sahara.  People do it to themselves


----------



## Yarddog

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.




Our name is what we make it. Some people are born blind or with no legs


----------



## Sallow

Misty said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
Click to expand...


You got your last name from a slave owner?


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
Click to expand...

Every black should thank god their ancestors were captured and suffered for hundreds of years. If that never happened their parents would have never met and they would never have been born.

Hey black people! You are lucky you were born in this country and in this century. Sure things aren't perfect but only you will solve your own problems. And you have about 80 years to live the best life you can. If you can't get your shit together then don't have kids. Don't pass on the poor to your kids. Don't have kids. But if you have kids teach them life is short and respect for others.


----------



## Jroc

Sallow said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
Click to expand...

and you're s moron, who cares?.....You're a hard worker...



> * We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid*


. *Benjamin Franklin *


----------



## regent

The education problem is not just with blacks but also with economically deprived whites. Kids see their economic futures on their way to school and that future is their neighborhood. As Kozol said, I can walk in your neighborhood and tell you want kind of schools you have. I would suspect many schools, white and black, experience the same educational problems, with many students exhibiting little desire to learn Wordsworth or discuss Jefferson. They ask what role does learning the Constitution have on their earning power or on the jobs they see open to their kind?


----------



## sealybobo

regent said:


> The education problem is not just with blacks but also with economically deprived whites. Kids see their economic futures on their way to school and that future is their neighborhood. As Kozol said, I can walk in your neighborhood and tell you want kind of schools you have. I would suspect many schools, white and black, experience the same educational problems, with many students exhibiting little desire to learn Wordsworth or discuss Jefferson. They ask what role does learning the Constitution have on their earning power or on the jobs they see open to their kind?


I think poor people should know this and think twice before having children.

It may have been OK for the poor to have multiple kids in the 1900's but is it in 2015?

Anyone can do it in America if they don't pick up baggage along the way.

Want out of poverty? Don't have kids and get an associates degree at a community college.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Sallow said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
Click to expand...


If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.


----------



## HUGGY

I see hundreds of blacks every day.  90% of them sell drugs or have convinced themselves or some one else that they should sell their bodies for an income. 

The ones I see are as a whole the most immoral group of people you could ever imagine.

Now I ask you WHO'S fault is THAT? 

I'm up in mostly white North Seattle and this is what most white people in North Seattle see blacks doing. 

No one has a gun to these people's heads.  Blacks are making the choice to be douche bags on their own.

This is not one white man's opinion.  It is one white man's OBSERVATION.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Sallow said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is still alive and well. In fact, it is still systemic. That's the mess.
Click to expand...


It's big business. How else would Sharpton and Jackson make money. Booker T. Washington was a visionary and prophet when it comes to this crap.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> I see hundreds of blacks every day.  90% of them sell drugs or have convinced themselves or some one else that they should sell their bodies for an income.
> 
> The ones I see are as a whole the most immoral group of people you could ever imagine.
> 
> Now I ask you WHO'S fault is THAT?
> 
> I'm up in mostly white North Seattle and this is what most white people in North Seattle see blacks doing.
> 
> No one has a gun to these people's heads.  Blacks are making the choice to be douche bags on their own.
> 
> This is not one white man's opinion.  It is one white man's OBSERVATION.


I hate to say it but its true. When Detroit went bankrupt 700,000 blacks left Detroit and are trying to make a go of it out in the suburbs. They are husslers, broke asses, drug dealers. This young black woman came into my place of business with no intension of buying anything. She just needed a place to hang out. One day out of the blue she told me how she tricks and some guys give her $200 she's so good. I tell her, "I got $40 bucks" so she blew me. It was really good but not $200 worth. Lol.

And I know many black drug dealers. I would call them losers but I do it too.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Ho hum, same old, same old.

Zzzzzzzzz  Zzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bedowin62

a MESSAGE FROM BLACK AMERICA?

 who the eff made you the spokesperson for Black America??


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> a MESSAGE FROM BLACK AMERICA?
> 
> who the eff made you the spokesperson for Black America??


I want to know why I don't recognize any of the black people that work at Kroger or speedway? After a week or two they are always gone. If I were an employer I wouldn't hire a black because I would think they won't stay.


----------



## Sallow

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
Click to expand...

And that sort of went over your head.

Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.

That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.


----------



## Jroc

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...



This is the 21st century you moron..Maybe you should lobby the Democrat party for reparations


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...

Think about being born a poor person in Russia or Palestine. Or a Greek who suffered longer under the Turks than blacks in America BTW. Anyways, imagine being born in Greece right now. Or be a poor person in Saudi Arabia. Regardless of their family history, you would hate to be that person. You would much rather be a black born in Detroit. You could become a Ben carson.

I think if Ben carson is an uncle Tom, more blacks should try more to mimmick what he did and become uncle tom's themselves. Isn't that every black persons goal to get out of the ghetto?


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.

Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


Black people take great pride in their music and athletic abilities. Maybe they should focus more on intelligence and school. Stress economics. Teach them how much harder it will be if they have kids before they are ready.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you resort to getting personal? Your "argument" just went to the shitter.
Click to expand...


   How is stating facts personal?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't watch the video. By the way blacks do kill more whites than whites kill blacks, next time check your facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your facts.
> 
> That's not true. Especially in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, look it's obvious you're either black, full of white guilt or just utterly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when you resort to getting personal? Your "argument" just went to the shitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is stating facts personal?
Click to expand...


He's a thin skinned one


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
Click to expand...

Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.

But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...

 
YAWN; nobody alive has had that "expierence"


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
Click to expand...


Here comes the but....



> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.



Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.

I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.

Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...

Who cares how you got here? I mean you personally? My Spartan ancestor was sold to the Romans to be a gladiator. My other ancestor was raped by a turk. That's my mom's side of the family. Greeks suffored for 500 years under the Turks. All that led to me being born in Detroit, America in 1970. Not a bad place and time to be born in history. Oh don't get me wrong Detroit sucks but its not the worst place in time you can end up.

My parents and many blacks too went to work for the big three and made something of themselves.

Many blacks left Detroit to come live and work with the rest of us in the burbs. 700,000 left. Let's see if you can take the ghetto out of the blacks if you take the blacks out the ghetto.

Or will they continue their thug ways and blaming whitey for why she has 4 kids and two dead in the freezer.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
Click to expand...

I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.

And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'


----------



## Mac1958

Gotta keep those standards low, gotta keep ignoring poor behavior, gotta get those votes.

We'll see how much longer that strategy lasts.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
Click to expand...


And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
Click to expand...

I get you had a shitty past doesn't mean you have to have a shitty future. Me and Ben carson made it out of Detroit. We didn't forget where we came from. In fact we will never forget. Unacceptable.

We need to see more effort from within the black community. If I were a business owner I wouldn't want to open up a business near you people. That's why Kroger Walmart and meijer don't. Neither do manufacturers. So like I said, I'm OK if blacks come out where the jobs are. Just don't bring the crime and ruin our neighborhoods like you did Detroit.


----------



## sealybobo

Mac1958 said:


> Gotta keep those standards low, gotta keep ignoring poor behavior, gotta get those votes.
> 
> We'll see how much longer that strategy lasts.
> .


Those people don't even show up to vote. And they donate nothing. Those are boogyman votes just like illegals.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
Click to expand...

For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.

I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares how you got here? I mean you personally? My Spartan ancestor was sold to the Romans to be a gladiator. My other ancestor was raped by a turk. That's my mom's side of the family. Greeks suffored for 500 years under the Turks. All that led to me being born in Detroit, America in 1970. Not a bad place and time to be born in history. Oh don't get me wrong Detroit sucks but its not the worst place in time you can end up.
> 
> My parents and many blacks too went to work for the big three and made something of themselves.
> 
> Many blacks left Detroit to come live and work with the rest of us in the burbs. 700,000 left. Let's see if you can take the ghetto out of the blacks if you take the blacks out the ghetto.
> 
> Or will they continue their thug ways and blaming whitey for why she has 4 kids and two dead in the freezer.
Click to expand...

Who cares?

Well folks that believe in civil society. Part and parcel with that is equal treatment before the law, economic empowerment and access to resources.

When these things aren't available to certain segments in society, then violence generally erupts.

As a non-religious person, I don't believe in violence.


----------



## GHook93

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


Utter nonsense. Asian Americans were legislatively discriminated against and Jews were openly discriminated against, yet these groups are some of the most successful in the country.

Blacks in many ways have more advantages. 1. They get affirmative action preference, 2. They get unfair economic favoritism via minority owned business title, 3. Favoritism in government job hiring, 4. The most protected class in housing, credit and job discrimination and 5. Get special treatment in college acceptance. Yet the community as a whole keeps sinking!

The black view is to blame others, but in reality they need to look inwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel

Sallow said:


> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.


Bullshit. I haven't inherited anything and won't. What I have I earned. My mother isn't from this country and my dad only goes back two generations. Blacks are much better off here than in their ancestral country, that's why so few move there. 

Remediation? Oh you mean reparations. You are welcome to give your money but if you want mine you have to come get it.


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares how you got here? I mean you personally? My Spartan ancestor was sold to the Romans to be a gladiator. My other ancestor was raped by a turk. That's my mom's side of the family. Greeks suffored for 500 years under the Turks. All that led to me being born in Detroit, America in 1970. Not a bad place and time to be born in history. Oh don't get me wrong Detroit sucks but its not the worst place in time you can end up.
> 
> My parents and many blacks too went to work for the big three and made something of themselves.
> 
> Many blacks left Detroit to come live and work with the rest of us in the burbs. 700,000 left. Let's see if you can take the ghetto out of the blacks if you take the blacks out the ghetto.
> 
> Or will they continue their thug ways and blaming whitey for why she has 4 kids and two dead in the freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Well folks that believe in civil society. Part and parcel with that is equal treatment before the law, economic empowerment and access to resources.
> 
> When these things aren't available to certain segments in society, then violence generally erupts.
> 
> As a non-religious person, I don't believe in violence.
Click to expand...

 
YAWN;
there goes the Left admitting they failed the very people they claim to care about the most.


----------



## bedowin62

this idiot doesnt speak for all Black people; or even most of them. they only claim to be.
most of the Black people i know dont spend their lives or even waste their time, blaming people who share ONLY SKIN COLOR with people who abused their ancesters.


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
Click to expand...


I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..

I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).

There was only one reason that happened.


----------



## Sallow

bedowin62 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares how you got here? I mean you personally? My Spartan ancestor was sold to the Romans to be a gladiator. My other ancestor was raped by a turk. That's my mom's side of the family. Greeks suffored for 500 years under the Turks. All that led to me being born in Detroit, America in 1970. Not a bad place and time to be born in history. Oh don't get me wrong Detroit sucks but its not the worst place in time you can end up.
> 
> My parents and many blacks too went to work for the big three and made something of themselves.
> 
> Many blacks left Detroit to come live and work with the rest of us in the burbs. 700,000 left. Let's see if you can take the ghetto out of the blacks if you take the blacks out the ghetto.
> 
> Or will they continue their thug ways and blaming whitey for why she has 4 kids and two dead in the freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Well folks that believe in civil society. Part and parcel with that is equal treatment before the law, economic empowerment and access to resources.
> 
> When these things aren't available to certain segments in society, then violence generally erupts.
> 
> As a non-religious person, I don't believe in violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN;
> there goes the Left admitting they failed the very people they claim to care about the most.
Click to expand...

"The left failed"?

We have a President who is black.

That wasn't because of anything the right wing did..


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get you had a shitty past doesn't mean you have to have a shitty future. Me and Ben carson made it out of Detroit. We didn't forget where we came from. In fact we will never forget. Unacceptable.
Click to expand...


My past was cool...Future looks good.  And who made it out of where ever has never been a topic.



> We need to see more effort from within the black community.



Dude, you just laid out what you thought was the totality of the black community and all you came up with is gold teeth and baby mamas.  So excuse me but its not that blacks dont try...its that you dont see it, because how could you say something that dumb if you knew better?



> If I were a business owner I wouldn't want to open up a business near you people. That's why Kroger Walmart and meijer don't. Neither do manufacturers. So like I said, I'm OK if blacks come out where the jobs are. Just don't bring the crime and ruin our neighborhoods like you did Detroit.



Is this your way of ignoring the topic that the government held down blacks for years.  I mean you acknowledge it happened but pretend that those actions had no effect on the black community and everything is the fault of some attitude reader you possess or pants saggin.  Its silly white boy logic that if you had to bet on it you'd put your money on govt being MORE responsible


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> 
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares how you got here? I mean you personally? My Spartan ancestor was sold to the Romans to be a gladiator. My other ancestor was raped by a turk. That's my mom's side of the family. Greeks suffored for 500 years under the Turks. All that led to me being born in Detroit, America in 1970. Not a bad place and time to be born in history. Oh don't get me wrong Detroit sucks but its not the worst place in time you can end up.
> 
> My parents and many blacks too went to work for the big three and made something of themselves.
> 
> Many blacks left Detroit to come live and work with the rest of us in the burbs. 700,000 left. Let's see if you can take the ghetto out of the blacks if you take the blacks out the ghetto.
> 
> Or will they continue their thug ways and blaming whitey for why she has 4 kids and two dead in the freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Well folks that believe in civil society. Part and parcel with that is equal treatment before the law, economic empowerment and access to resources.
> 
> When these things aren't available to certain segments in society, then violence generally erupts.
> 
> As a non-religious person, I don't believe in violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN;
> there goes the Left admitting they failed the very people they claim to care about the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The left failed"?
> 
> We have a President who is black.
> 
> That wasn't because of anything the right wing did..
Click to expand...

 
of course you failed dummy; if you didnt you wouldnt be pointing fingers at others; projecting and in denial


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
Click to expand...

 
did you cry for him?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
Click to expand...


Why would I possibly have a problem with a racist cop?  Its not like he can do anything to ruin my future or anything.  Now I understand that pulling mah pants up and smiling more is the way prevent being the victim of racist cops and racism


----------



## LittleNipper

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...

The simple fact is that I respect people who respect others. My "ancestors" arrived here from Alsace Lorraine because of the Franco-Prussian War. They never owned slaves. And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were. During the darkest part of the Depression, my grandfather (a veteran of the Great War) walked the railroad tracks picking up stray coal to keep his family warm. I might add that my grandfather once lied about his age so that he might enter the US army at 15. He was an orphan whose parents had died during an epidemic and had limited schooling.

The problem that Blacks can face are mainly the result of wasted opportunities that they themselves throw away daily. Drugs, prostitution, gang violence, school dropouts, drinking, smoking, lying, cheating, gambling, stealing; these oppresses individuals --- and not ancient history.  Unrealistically placing all one's eggs in a singing, sports, or movie career is childish and unrealistic. One needs to learn and get educated and established before running after "good times."

If a Black individual is seeking handouts from "white" society, that individual will remain a slave of his own choosing to that "society".  For the most part, Democrats have done more to keep Blacks under their thumb when they do not insist that one needs to step out on one's own two feet with God's help and not governmental subsidies. Then and only then, will a Black person come to accept himself for the individual he can be (who happens to be black), and not a victim who can only heap blame and make excuses for his predicament on others without implicating himself.


----------



## ClosedCaption

LittleNipper said:


> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were



Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## bedowin62

ClosedCaption said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...

 

seriously are you retarded? it is a given that left-wing nutjobs want White people TODAY to pay for sins of people IN THE PAST they only share the same skin color with.


----------



## Iceweasel

Sallow said:


> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.


Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.


----------



## Asclepias

There are very few whites that actually admit they get it. The rest have to put down Blacks in order to feel good about themselves. So the question to other Blacks is this. Do you think whites are going to sacrifice their self esteem and standing in society so you can be viewed as an equal?


----------



## Iceweasel

Sallow said:


> "The left failed"?
> 
> We have a President who is black.
> 
> That wasn't because of anything the right wing did..


He was talking about the economic situation. Do you need a coloring book?


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> There are very few whites that actually admit they get it. The rest have to put down Blacks in order to feel good about themselves. So the question to other Blacks is this. Do you think whites are going to sacrifice their self esteem and standing in society so you can be viewed as an equal?


I get it just fine. People are trying to use their skin color to justify bad behavior. Why should anybody sacrifice their observations in favor of propaganda?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceweasel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
Click to expand...


Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!


----------



## whitehall

The longer Black people fall for the democrat propaganda and think of themselves as victims, the better chance democrats have to get elected and continue the plantation cycle. Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it and stop acting like victims.


----------



## ClosedCaption

whitehall said:


> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.



Whitehall looks at a fossil and says "Everyone's been cold before, whatever."


----------



## Iceweasel

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!
Click to expand...

That's what it sounded like in your ass? Wow. If white folks were proportionately committing crimes they would be profiled. Cops go where the crime is.


----------



## Iceweasel

ClosedCaption said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whitehall looks at a fossil and says "Everyone's been cold before, whatever."
Click to expand...

It was a simple point, yet out of your reach.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what it sounded like in your ass? Wow. If white folks were *proportionately* committing crimes they would be profiled. Cops go where the crime is.
Click to expand...


Why did you use this qualifier in bold?


----------



## Asclepias

whitehall said:


> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.


What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whitehall looks at a fossil and says "Everyone's been cold before, whatever."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a simple point, yet out of your reach.
Click to expand...


Whitehall looks at Pompeii and says "Everyone has problems sometime, move on"


----------



## Sallow

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what it sounded like in your ass? Wow. If white folks were proportionately committing crimes they would be profiled. Cops go where the crime is.
Click to expand...


Actually they do.

But because of systemic racism they are often either released or given "bullpen" therapy then released.

And on crimes that black folks actually do time for which completely ruins their lives.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
Click to expand...

 


Jews for one you idiot


----------



## Sallow

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
Click to expand...


Not really.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.
Click to expand...


BS


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
Click to expand...

When were Jews in chattel slavery?


----------



## bedowin62

"systemic racism" isnt a problem for people not getting themselves involved in the criminal justice system; if it exists at all


----------



## ClosedCaption

ClosedCaption said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...


Do white people think that hearing black people talk is akin to "taking responsibility for slavery"?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> "systemic racism" isnt a problem for people not getting themselves involved in the criminal justice system; if it exists at all


Whites get involved with the criminal justice system daily.  What are you talking about you idiot?


----------



## paulitician

Anyone can leave America if they choose to. If you're that unhappy in a particular country, it's time to leave that country. There are many many other countries to choose from. Just choose one and begin planning your exit.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
Click to expand...


Whitehall looks at Jews and says "Gas exists naturally in nature, give them trillions and their own land.  Hey, you blacks, simmer down!"


----------



## SassyIrishLass

It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> Anyone can leave America if they choose to. If you're that unhappy in a particular country, it's time to leave that country. There are many many other countries to choose from. Just choose one and begin planning your exit.



Thanks, but when we do a thread on travel agents then I'll tag you.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that



The only person that believes that is the strawman you just made.  Whats his name?  Bailey?


----------



## bedowin62

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that


 

it's even more hilarious they seem to be saying that all or even most other Black Americans share the Progressive obsession over slavery and wake up every day feeling slighted, with a chip on their shoulders the way Left-wing race-baiters want them to, the way they feel themselves


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
Click to expand...

So you just give up because racism won't go extinct in your lifetime?


----------



## bedowin62

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person that believes that is the strawman you just made.  Whats his name?  Bailey?
Click to expand...

 

actually this whole thread is one big straw man leftard. even most Black people dont run around crying that they dont have their original ancestral names


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that


Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense. Asian Americans were legislatively discriminated against and Jews were openly discriminated against, yet these groups are some of the most successful in the country.
> 
> Blacks in many ways have more advantages. 1. They get affirmative action preference, 2. They get unfair economic favoritism via minority owned business title, 3. Favoritism in government job hiring, 4. The most protected class in housing, credit and job discrimination and 5. Get special treatment in college acceptance. Yet the community as a whole keeps sinking!
> 
> The black view is to blame others, but in reality they need to look inwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry to say even us liberal whites agree. I speak for a lot of them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
Click to expand...


You're the last one I'd take advice from on anything. Dumber than a freaking sack of hammers


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
Click to expand...

The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the last one I'd take advice from on anything. Dumber than a freaking sack of hammers
Click to expand...

I dont know if you are dumb or deflecting. I didnt give you any advice.  What gave you that idea?


----------



## Iceweasel

Sallow said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what it sounded like in your ass? Wow. If white folks were proportionately committing crimes they would be profiled. Cops go where the crime is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do.
> 
> But because of systemic racism they are often either released or given "bullpen" therapy then released.
> 
> And on crimes that black folks actually do time for which completely ruins their lives.
Click to expand...

No, every study I've seen says otherwise. 

New DOJ Statistics on Race and Violent Crime
This table can be used for a number of interesting calculations. First, we find that during the 2012/2013 period, blacks committed an average of 560,600 violent crimes against whites, whereas whites committed only 99,403 such crimes against blacks. This means blacks were the attackers in 84.9 percent of the violent crimes involving blacks and whites. This figure is consistent with reports from 2008, the last year DOJ released similar statistics. Perhaps not coincidentally, that was the year Mr. Obama was elected president.

Interestingly, we find that violent interracial crime involving blacks and Hispanics occurs in almost exactly the same proportions as black/white crime: Blacks are the attackers 82.5 percent of the time, while Hispanics are attackers only 17.5 percent of the time.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
Click to expand...


The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?


----------



## Sallow

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense. Asian Americans were legislatively discriminated against and Jews were openly discriminated against, yet these groups are some of the most successful in the country.
> 
> Blacks in many ways have more advantages. 1. They get affirmative action preference, 2. They get unfair economic favoritism via minority owned business title, 3. Favoritism in government job hiring, 4. The most protected class in housing, credit and job discrimination and 5. Get special treatment in college acceptance. Yet the community as a whole keeps sinking!
> 
> The black view is to blame others, but in reality they need to look inwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Neither Asians or Jews were ever slaves in this country or divorced from their ancestors.


----------



## bedowin62

Do you know even one Black person that got up this morning and started crying over their "slave name"???

I dunno; maybe some chip on their shoulder Progs did........................but nobody i know


----------



## paulitician

ClosedCaption said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can leave America if they choose to. If you're that unhappy in a particular country, it's time to leave that country. There are many many other countries to choose from. Just choose one and begin planning your exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but when we do a thread on travel agents then I'll tag you.
Click to expand...


If you're that unhappy living in a particular country, it is time to leave that country. No excuses. No one is forced to stay in America.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the last one I'd take advice from on anything. Dumber than a freaking sack of hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if you are dumb or deflecting. I didnt give you any advice.  What gave you that idea?
Click to expand...


Get past it, you think only the poor blacks have ever been enslaved, Jews during WWII would beg to differ, dumbass


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> Utter nonsense. Asian Americans were legislatively discriminated against and Jews were openly discriminated against, yet these groups are some of the most successful in the country.
> 
> Blacks in many ways have more advantages. 1. They get affirmative action preference, 2. They get unfair economic favoritism via minority owned business title, 3. Favoritism in government job hiring, 4. The most protected class in housing, credit and job discrimination and 5. Get special treatment in college acceptance. Yet the community as a whole keeps sinking!
> 
> The black view is to blame others, but in reality they need to look inwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither Asians or Jews were ever slaves in this country or divorced from their ancestors.
Click to expand...

 

so?


----------



## Sallow

SassyIrishLass said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
Click to expand...


Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.

Got it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


Lame response,, your boy just got blown out of the water, his "theory" failed


----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

 

Jews have been discriminated and persecuted as a group for much longer than the beginning of the African slave trade, no matter how many hundreds of years old it is


----------



## Iceweasel

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that


At its' peak, the Roman Empire was 70% slaves. I'm not sure how many blacks were forced to fight to the death but slavery wasn't fun anywhere anytime.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the last one I'd take advice from on anything. Dumber than a freaking sack of hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know if you are dumb or deflecting. I didnt give you any advice.  What gave you that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get past it, you think only the poor blacks have ever been enslaved, Jews during WWII would beg to differ, dumbass
Click to expand...


Get past you being dumb or deflecting?  I dont need to get past that. You need to figure out why you think I was giving you advice and WWll and chattel slavery for 310 years is the same thing.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> There are very few whites that actually admit they get it. The rest have to put down Blacks in order to feel good about themselves. So the question to other Blacks is this. Do you think whites are going to sacrifice their self esteem and standing in society so you can be viewed as an equal?


You don't get it. We get it. Still enough with the excuses. Start taking our advice. You may actually see your condition change.


----------



## bedowin62

i love the way white libs cry tears on behalf of others who arent even complaining


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been discriminated and persecuted as a group for much longer than the beginning of the African slave trade, no matter how many hundreds of years old it is
Click to expand...

They were robbed of the knowledge of their history and customs?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Iceweasel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> At its' peak, the Roman Empire was 70% slaves. I'm not sure how many blacks were forced to fight to the death but slavery wasn't fun anywhere anytime.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm sure the Greeks the Romans enslaved were all black


----------



## bedowin62

the legacy of slavery in America isnt holding some Black people down; the Democrat Party and their pandering policies are.


----------



## Mac1958

bedowin62 said:


> i love the way white libs cry tears on behalf of others who arent even complaining


White guilt consumes them.

They're slowing down progress for American Blacks, and that's a tragedy.
.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> 
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been discriminated and persecuted as a group for much longer than the beginning of the African slave trade, no matter how many hundreds of years old it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were robbed of the knowledge of their history and customs?
Click to expand...

 

yes loon

next pointless point?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few whites that actually admit they get it. The rest have to put down Blacks in order to feel good about themselves. So the question to other Blacks is this. Do you think whites are going to sacrifice their self esteem and standing in society so you can be viewed as an equal?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it. We get it. Still enough with the excuses. Start taking our advice. You may actually see your condition change.
Click to expand...

You cant give me any advice. All you can do is step out of the way.


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can leave America if they choose to. If you're that unhappy in a particular country, it's time to leave that country. There are many many other countries to choose from. Just choose one and begin planning your exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but when we do a thread on travel agents then I'll tag you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're that unhappy living in a particular country, it is time to leave that country. No excuses. No one is forced to stay in America.
Click to expand...


Again thanks


----------



## bedowin62

Progs of all races only want Black Americans to be one way; angry and ignorant.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sallow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that people think only the blacks have ever been slaves. You can't be more stupid if you truly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Its more hilarious when you cant point out any other race that has been the subject of chattel slavery for 310 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


Hey, one of them actually just said they deserve reparations for being short.  So their levels are all over the place.  4 years probably feels like 300 just like Affirmative Action makes them scream about oppression lol


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Greeks were enslaved by the Turks longer than blacks. We came out of it, sorta. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews enslaved as labor during WWII?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because 4 years = 310 years in conservative math.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have been discriminated and persecuted as a group for much longer than the beginning of the African slave trade, no matter how many hundreds of years old it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were robbed of the knowledge of their history and customs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes loon
> 
> next pointless point?
Click to expand...

You dont think I'm going to take your word for it do you? Especially when I happen to know thats not true.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense


----------



## paulitician

ClosedCaption said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can leave America if they choose to. If you're that unhappy in a particular country, it's time to leave that country. There are many many other countries to choose from. Just choose one and begin planning your exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but when we do a thread on travel agents then I'll tag you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're that unhappy living in a particular country, it is time to leave that country. No excuses. No one is forced to stay in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again thanks
Click to expand...


You're welcome. Comes a time to take action. The constant whining gets old. Anyone can leave America anytime they choose. No point staying in a country you truly despise. That's incredibly counterproductive.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense


This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.


----------



## bedowin62

there is only one point for this thread; to keep Black people down, enslaved in a victimhood mentality, while trying to make innocent White people feel guilty of something


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
Click to expand...

 

but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else


----------



## Iceweasel

Sallow said:


> Neither Asians or Jews were ever slaves in this country or divorced from their ancestors.


Wow. Look up how the Chinese had it working for the railroads. That wasn't slavery? But even if you were right what does it mean? 

Some inconvenient facts regarding slavery by Michael Medved:

http://townhall.com/columnists/mich...ent_truths_about_the_us_and_slavery/page/full
Given the fact that the majority of today’s non-black Americans descend from immigrants who arrived in this country after the War Between the States, only a tiny percentage of today’s white citizens – perhaps as few as 5% -- bear any authentic sort of generational guilt for the exploitation of slave labor.

The notion that America based its wealth and development on slave labor hardly comports with the obvious reality that for two hundred years since the founding of the Republic, by far the poorest and least developed section of the nation was precisely that region where slavery once prevailed.

No honest observer can deny or dismiss this nation’s long record of racism and injustice, but it’s also obvious that Americans of African descent enjoy vastly greater wealth and human rights of every variety than the citizens of any nation of the Mother Continent. If we sought to erase the impact of slavery on specific black families, we would need to obliterate the spectacular economic progress made by those families (and by US citizens in general) over the last 100 years.


----------



## bedowin62

ClosedCaption said:


>


 

tell me how i benefited from slavery leftard


----------



## Iceweasel

ClosedCaption said:


>


She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else
Click to expand...

Youre sorta right. I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.


----------



## bedowin62

if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre sorta right. I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.
Click to expand...

 

how do white people have "smooth sailing" idiot?

 what world do you live in?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre sorta right. I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.
Click to expand...

 

you live in a world of your own fantasies and self-delusions


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre sorta right. I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.
Click to expand...

 

you live in a world of your own fantasies and self-delusions


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do


What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?


What other culture was and is so primitive and weak?


----------



## bedowin62

black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they go with the Slavery is Slavery is Slavery nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I keep saying telling whites what they already know they are doing is a waste of time.  That time could be better spent teaching our youth whats up and how to circumvent or plow through the racism in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont want anybody to "plow through" anything; and you know it. you want something else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre sorta right. I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you live in a world of your own fantasies and self-delusions
Click to expand...

So do you.


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> I dont want Black people to *have to* plow through anything. I want them to have the smooth sailing whites enjoy.


LOL. Where's the smooth sailing? You must think that Eddie Murphy SNL skit was true.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it


White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
Click to expand...

 

i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
Click to expand...

 

i never said that leftard. where did i say that?

lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today

you'd think you'd learn


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
Click to expand...

I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
Click to expand...

 

what do i have to be afraid of loon?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
Click to expand...

Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
Click to expand...

I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
Click to expand...

 

Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you
Click to expand...

I can tell youre stressed. Its Ok.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody doubted left-wingers keep the legacy of slavery alive to use as a poliltical tool and/or to make White peple feel guilty; this thread is proof they do
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
Click to expand...

 

i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you
Click to expand...


Pretty much everyone here schools him, he's just too dumb to realize it


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell youre stressed. Its Ok.
Click to expand...

 

i can tell you're pretending i'm not embarrassing you


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with this guilt thing?  Current day white people shouldnt feel guilty. They didnt do anything....unless they are doing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are
Click to expand...

If youre anti ignorance you must hate yourself. If you wanted me to keep posting you wouldnt be begging me to stop posting. You expose your butthurt and then forget you did it.


----------



## bedowin62

SassyIrishLass said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> black bigot is on here all day crying about how easy others have it
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much everyone here schools him, he's just too dumb to realize it
Click to expand...

 

too dumb; too prideful, too full of himself and too ignorant to admit it


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White bigot on here all day crying about how great Blacks have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never said that leftard. where did i say that?
> 
> lol you're going to get schooled by me; AGAIN today
> 
> you'd think you'd learn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you go with the self proclaimed victory. Youre pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn; EVERYBODY HERE knows i school you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell youre stressed. Its Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i can tell you're pretending i'm not embarrassing you
Click to expand...

You only embarrass those that know you personally. I dont get embarrassed by your ignorance.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad we cleared that up then dummy. now then you have nothing else to post about right?
> 
> 
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre anti ignorance you must hate yourself.
Click to expand...

 

compared to you i'm  W E B DUBOIS


----------



## Sallow




----------



## bedowin62

Sallow said:


> View attachment 50187


 


NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always have something to post about. Why are you so eager for me to stop posting? Are you scared of something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre anti ignorance you must hate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you i'm  W E B DUBOIS
Click to expand...

Youre more like Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do i have to be afraid of loon?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre anti ignorance you must hate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you i'm  W E B DUBOIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre more like Pee Wee Herman.
Click to expand...

 

and you're RuPaul


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
Click to expand...

You arent normal. How would you know what normal folks think?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know. I'm not a psychologist. Why are you so afraid of me posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm anti-ignorance; but i want you to continue posting; it's great to expose you for what you really are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre anti ignorance you must hate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> compared to you i'm  W E B DUBOIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre more like Pee Wee Herman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you're RuPaul
Click to expand...

No I'm me. You are the one that has different personas.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent normal. How would you know what normal folks think?
Click to expand...

 

YAWN

 do you speak for Black America leftard?


----------



## bedowin62

i'm all up in yo head dummy


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
Click to expand...


She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.


----------



## bedowin62

boring

change the channel dummy


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent normal. How would you know what normal folks think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> do you speak for Black America leftard?
Click to expand...

Do you speak for normal folks you idiot?  You should get that yawning checked out. Your trail of posts show you are nervous.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> boring
> 
> change the channel dummy


This guy ^^^ claims things are boring but frantically addresses them.


----------



## Sallow

bedowin62 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
Click to expand...


You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.

That's not "Normal Folks".


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
Click to expand...


 

Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> i'm all up in yo head dummy


I dont allow men to give me head. Try someone that is your sexual match.


----------



## Sallow

ClosedCaption said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
Click to expand...


Dr. Ben Carson's story is pretty impressive and admirable.

But he had a lot of help. And from the government.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
Click to expand...

You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!


----------



## Mac1958

Jeez, bedowin62, just give up already!

Feel guilty!  Hate yourself!  Apologize profusely!  And then feel _*more*_ guilty!  Let's go!


.


----------



## Asclepias

Mac1958 said:


> Jeez, bedowin62, just give up already!
> 
> Feel guilty!  Hate yourself!  Apologize profusely!  And then feel _*more*_ guilty!  Let's go!
> 
> 
> .


Why should he do that? All he needs to do is mind his business and fucked up culture instead of worrying about mine.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
Click to expand...


And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, bedowin62, just give up already!
> 
> Feel guilty!  Hate yourself!  Apologize profusely!  And then feel _*more*_ guilty!  Let's go!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he do that? All he needs to do is mind his business and fucked up culture instead of worrying about mine.
Click to expand...


Mac is a girl cant you tell?  Her logic is just shy of logical, she talks in circles and likes to talk often about how others feel instead of making a point.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
Click to expand...

I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
Click to expand...

 

you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard



seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!


----------



## Iceweasel

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
Click to expand...

No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!
Click to expand...

I guess all that yawning was faked once again?

All whites dont feel guilty. The more ignorant ones like you feel anger. You are poor and struggling and see Blacks as your competition. You are a low hanging fruit white boy that probably lost your job and since the Black guy didnt get the axe now you are angry. Its ok but just know I know.


----------



## paulitician

Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess all that yawning was faked once again?
> 
> All whites dont feel guilty. The more ignorant ones like you feel anger. You are poor and struggling and see Blacks as your competition. You are a low hanging fruit white boy that probably lost your job and since the Black guy didnt get the axe now you are angry. Its ok but just know I know.
Click to expand...

 
i'm not angry at all; but you are; and we both know this loon. i get to sit and watch you make a fool of yourself daily. is it annoying to have a Black racist accuse you of racism or imply it? sure it is; but i got nothing to hide; and my argument keeps it a buck, loser. you are coming from an intellectually bankrupt position. do it's all good leftard!!


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.


You should start a thread on that and not deflect on this thread to receive your answer.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Ben Carson made it out so thats proof people can do things!
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess all that yawning was faked once again?
> 
> All whites dont feel guilty. The more ignorant ones like you feel anger. You are poor and struggling and see Blacks as your competition. You are a low hanging fruit white boy that probably lost your job and since the Black guy didnt get the axe now you are angry. Its ok but just know I know.
Click to expand...

 
i'm doing quite well; but thanks for the laughs; especially for confirming in front of everybody else reading these posts; that you are what you are; the kind of ASSUMING LOSER that is ALOT more like the White bigots you whine about daily, than you would EVER care to admit!!


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a thread on that and not deflect on this thread to receive your answer.
Click to expand...


Seriously, if you hate the country you reside in, why stay? Is it just about enjoying complaining? There's so many other countries to choose from. Do some research, pick one, and plan your exit. Just do it.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess all that yawning was faked once again?
> 
> All whites dont feel guilty. The more ignorant ones like you feel anger. You are poor and struggling and see Blacks as your competition. You are a low hanging fruit white boy that probably lost your job and since the Black guy didnt get the axe now you are angry. Its ok but just know I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not angry at all; but you are; and we both know this loon. i get to sit and watch you make a fool of yourself daily. is it annoying to have a Black racist accuse you of racism or imply it? sure it is; but i got nothing to hide; and my argument keeps it a buck, loser. you are coming from an intellectually bankrupt position. do it's all good leftard!!
Click to expand...

Of course you are angry. All you racist white boys are. You know your belief in your white supremacy has become a mockery and sign of your low intellect. You get stressed then pretend like you are bored while the entire time you are fluctuating between pink and red hues in your face due to anger. Dummies such as yourself further prove the white race is decidedly not superior. How does it feel to be the lowest of the low in your desired group of affiliation?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Bennie used AA. Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Welfare but republicans say only losers use it...while they continue to be the main users.  They only look at the end result and now how he got there which makes it super easy to pretend to be a dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you. Whites in america suffer from cognitive dissonance.  There has to be a reason besides slavery and racism that is the cause of Blacks not all being millionaires. That reason in no shape of form can ever be racism or the legacy of slavery.  If they allow themselves to think that then they will lose their minds. I have no idea why whites would feel guilt for something they didnt do....unless they are still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only think whites feel guilty idiot; because the LEFT-WING WHITES you hang with DO feel guilty. so according to your logic some of your best White friends are racist leftard
> 
> 
> 
> seriously i love the way you losers try to pretend you're winning a debate. then when people get tired of putting your stupid ass in your place; and the awkward feeling one gets watching you pretend you didnt get your clock cleaned and leaves; you keep posting for a half an hour; trying to convince yourselve you did something!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess all that yawning was faked once again?
> 
> All whites dont feel guilty. The more ignorant ones like you feel anger. You are poor and struggling and see Blacks as your competition. You are a low hanging fruit white boy that probably lost your job and since the Black guy didnt get the axe now you are angry. Its ok but just know I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm doing quite well; but thanks for the laughs; especially for confirming in front of everybody else reading these posts; that you are what you are; the kind of ASSUMING LOSER that is ALOT more like the White bigots you whine about daily, than you would EVER care to admit!!
Click to expand...

Youre not doing quite well. There is nothing you could say that would convince me of that. Stop trying.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a thread on that and not deflect on this thread to receive your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you hate the country you reside in, why stay? Is it just about enjoying complaining? There's so many other countries to choose from. Do some research, pick one, and plan your exit. Just do it.
Click to expand...

Seriously. I gave you a directive. If you really want an answer I suggest you follow it.


----------



## Mac1958

paulitician said:


> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.


Well, the answer to that can be found in posts right here on USMB.

America's demographics are changing, and the PC Police are willing to wait until demographics have changed enough that they can "take over", or whatever it is they think they're waiting for.

Notice they're not talking about working harder or improving their behavior or outperforming anyone else;  they're just waiting to _*breed*_ themselves into whatever it is they think they're going to have.

Then America will finally have its comeuppance for all of its evils, since we're the only country that has wronged people.  Those consumed by white guilt will be happy, and those whose ancestors were wronged will, well, who knows.
.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Iceweasel said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
Click to expand...



You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.

Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a thread on that and not deflect on this thread to receive your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you hate the country you reside in, why stay? Is it just about enjoying complaining? There's so many other countries to choose from. Do some research, pick one, and plan your exit. Just do it.
Click to expand...


I was once at a diner that gave bad service but the food was good.  Why do places like that exist?  Is this the make up a new topic thread or what?


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
Click to expand...

Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
Click to expand...

 

No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER. 

No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
Click to expand...

 

bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
Click to expand...

See title of thread.


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
Click to expand...

That was a very ignorant statement.


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See title of thread.
Click to expand...

 

OK,  so "black america" is not part of "america"  ?   Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Sallow

paulitician said:


> Why do people stay in countries they despise? It's a strange phenomenon. Do they just like complaining? If it's so awful in the country you reside in, why stay? Bizarre stuff.



I keep asking myself that about Libertarians..


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
Click to expand...



Sorry thats exactly what Ice's post said...You might want to have a word with him


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
Click to expand...

 

Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
Click to expand...


Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.
Click to expand...

How do you consider family members being sold off piecemeal "intact". Did someone change the definition of intact? Let me help you out homie

Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: The Family | PBS


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's ignorant. Cute, but very ignorant. See above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thats exactly what Ice's post said...You might want to have a word with him
Click to expand...

 
See, unlike you libs,  conservatives think for themselves,  we are not all parrots who repeat the talking points of the day like you libs.


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thats exactly what Ice's post said...You might want to have a word with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, unlike you libs,  conservatives think for themselves,  we are not all parrots who repeat the talking points of the day like you libs.
Click to expand...

IOW you mean you ignore reality in favor of nonsense?


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you consider family members being sold off piecemeal "intact". Did someone change the definition of intact? Let me help you out homie
> 
> Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: The Family | PBS
Click to expand...

 

There was certainly some of that.  But it was not as commonplace as you would like to believe. 

But you ignored the FACTS about how the welfare state has destroyed the black family structure.   as expected.


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said that slavery was good.  It was a terrible chapter in our history,  BUT ITS OVER.
> 
> No one living in the USA today was a slave or a slave owner.   ITS OVER,  grow up and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thats exactly what Ice's post said...You might want to have a word with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, unlike you libs,  conservatives think for themselves,  we are not all parrots who repeat the talking points of the day like you libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IOW you mean you ignore reality in favor of nonsense?
Click to expand...

 

Uhhh,,  no,  thats what you libs do,.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> IOW you mean you ignore reality in favor of nonsense?


Jungle bunny civilizations, please.


----------



## Redfish

ClosedCaption said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> She might be cute and ignorant but she's 100% correct.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
Click to expand...

 

The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.

But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you consider family members being sold off piecemeal "intact". Did someone change the definition of intact? Let me help you out homie
> 
> Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: The Family | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was certainly some of that.  But it was not as commonplace as you would like to believe.
> 
> But you ignored the FACTS about how the welfare state has destroyed the black family structure.   as expected.
Click to expand...

It was more than commonplace. It was desired and a way of punishment.  You really need to educate yourself on topics if you are going to argue about it.

Ignored welfare because I never brought welfare up.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOW you mean you ignore reality in favor of nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle bunny civilizations, please.
Click to expand...

Cave monkey societies first.


----------



## Redfish

Asclepias said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you consider family members being sold off piecemeal "intact". Did someone change the definition of intact? Let me help you out homie
> 
> Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: The Family | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was certainly some of that.  But it was not as commonplace as you would like to believe.
> 
> But you ignored the FACTS about how the welfare state has destroyed the black family structure.   as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was more than commonplace. It was desired and a way of punishment.  You really need to educate yourself on topics if you are going to argue about it.
> 
> Ignored welfare because I never brought welfare up.
Click to expand...

 

Yes, it was used as a form of punishment,  but it was rare, not common.  I suggest that you do some research before making a fool of yourself with your self rightious bullshit.

You brought up the breakdown of the black family,  I corrected you on the real cause of that.


----------



## Redfish

So, is "black america" separate from "america" ?


----------



## Asclepias

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a very ignorant statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is 100% true.   Like it or not, the black family was intact during slavery but was destroyed when the welfare state began rewarding women for having children without being married, and penalized the ones who did have a mother and father in the family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you consider family members being sold off piecemeal "intact". Did someone change the definition of intact? Let me help you out homie
> 
> Slavery and the Making of America . The Slave Experience: The Family | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was certainly some of that.  But it was not as commonplace as you would like to believe.
> 
> But you ignored the FACTS about how the welfare state has destroyed the black family structure.   as expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was more than commonplace. It was desired and a way of punishment.  You really need to educate yourself on topics if you are going to argue about it.
> 
> Ignored welfare because I never brought welfare up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was used as a form of punishment,  but it was rare, not common.  I suggest that you do some research before making a fool of yourself with your self rightious bullshit.
> 
> You brought up the breakdown of the black family,  I corrected you on the real cause of that.
Click to expand...




Redfish said:


> So, is "black america" separate from "america" ?


No it was not rare. It was a institutional practice used by slave owners in america to keep slaves docile. You need further instruction but I dont have time to enlighten someone that is willfully ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
Click to expand...

Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.

When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.


----------



## Sallow

Redfish said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was disproven above. You filter out what doesn't fit your purpose. That isn't somebody else's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.
> 
> But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.
Click to expand...


That's nuts.

That's like saying the majority of cattle farmers realize they have better results if they keep cow families together.


----------



## Mac1958

Redfish said:


> So, is "black america" separate from "america" ?


Sure.  Identity Politics has been very effective.  Division. Isolation.  Tragic.


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
Click to expand...


What?

There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.

When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.
> 
> But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nuts.
> 
> That's like saying the majority of cattle farmers realize they have better results if they keep cow families together.
Click to expand...

A happier cow is a tastier cow and gives off better milk.


----------



## Sallow

Mulford Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
Click to expand...

That is exactly when black society started being violent.  The 60's riots.  My dad says before the Detroit 60's riots you felt safe in Detroit at night.  After that, not so much.


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
Click to expand...


Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.  In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.

But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.  

Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Sallow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant disprove that slavery hurt blacks and helped whites.  Thats like saying you disproved that water is wet.  What you link said was that slavery was cool because Americans have it better than others.  It didnt say anything about whites being helped by slavery vs blacks being hurt by it.
> 
> Its just another "Slavery wasnt bad because hey!  At least you're American!  Right?"
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.
> 
> But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nuts.
> 
> That's like saying the majority of cattle farmers realize they have better results if they keep cow families together.
Click to expand...


Notice also that he cannot back up any of his bullshit with facts.  How many times has he said something wasnt true only to come back and say it is true "but it didnt happen as much as you think".  Like he knows to what level someone thinks and its wrong.

LMAO @ Slave owners wanted to keep families together LMAO


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> 
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.  In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
Click to expand...

Yes lets be real honest. Whites have always feared Blacks.  Thats why they made laws banning Blacks from marrying whites. Thats why they made laws making it illegal for a Black person to be unemployed. Thats why the NRA supported a gun ban for the first time in history. It has gotten worse now that they know they will have to bleed in any further attempts to control Blacks.


“Simply put, white cops are afraid of black men. We don’t talk about it, we pretend it doesn’t exist, we claim “color blindness,” we say white officers treat black men the same way they treat white men. But that’s a lie. In fact, the bigger, the darker the black man the greater the fear. The African-American community knows this. Hell, most whites know it. Yet, even though it’s a central, if not the defining ingredient in the makeup of police racism, white cops won’t admit it to themselves, or to others.”

― Norm Stamper, Breaking Rank: A Top Cop's Exposé of the Dark Side of American Policing


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.


7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> 
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
Click to expand...


So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.

See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared




> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.



No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"



> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.



This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"


----------



## NoNukes

SassyIrishLass said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
Click to expand...

This is your brain on drugs.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a modicum of common sense knows that slavery put the US on the map for whites while simultaneously destroying the Black family unit after they had recovered from being split up in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.
> 
> But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nuts.
> 
> That's like saying the majority of cattle farmers realize they have better results if they keep cow families together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice also that he cannot back up any of his bullshit with facts.  How many times has he said something wasnt true only to come back and say it is true "but it didnt happen as much as you think".  Like he knows to what level someone thinks and its wrong.
> 
> LMAO @ Slave owners wanted to keep families together LMAO
Click to expand...

Only a fool would believe slave owners wanted to keep families together because they were so happy being slaves.  People with intelligence know that separating families would help keep slaves disorganized and fearful. Its one thing to gather your family that lives right there and make a run for it. Its quite another to have to travel miles and miles just to gather everyone.  It was a control, a institutional practice by slave owners to keep slaves in line. They didnt want any Nat Turners.


----------



## bedowin62

let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.

independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
Click to expand...

I see both sides of this debate.


----------



## bedowin62

only an emotional idiot thinking with his heart not his head cant recognize it just makes common sense to leave families to gether


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own


Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> only an emotional idiot thinking with his heart not his head cant recognize it just makes common sense to leave families to gether


That would make sense if they were not slaves. You conveniently forgot that.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> That would make sense if they were not slaves. You conveniently forgot that.


They were slaves because they were primitive. You conveniently forgot that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
Click to expand...


Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit,  slavery did not destroy the black family,   the welfare state did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, splitting up families actually was bringing them TOGETHER!!   HURRR DURRR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of slave owners realized that they had better results when they kept families together.
> 
> But as I said,   that is in the past.  it was terrible but its over.   and for the record,  most slave owners were democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nuts.
> 
> That's like saying the majority of cattle farmers realize they have better results if they keep cow families together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice also that he cannot back up any of his bullshit with facts.  How many times has he said something wasnt true only to come back and say it is true "but it didnt happen as much as you think".  Like he knows to what level someone thinks and its wrong.
> 
> LMAO @ Slave owners wanted to keep families together LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool would believe slave owners wanted to keep families together because they were so happy being slaves.  People with intelligence know that separating families would help keep slaves disorganized and fearful. Its one thing to gather your family that lives right there and make a run for it. Its quite another to have to travel miles and miles just to gather everyone.  It was a control, a institutional practice by slave owners to keep slaves in line. They didnt want any Nat Turners.
Click to expand...


The thing is he doesnt believe it...He's just saying stupid shit as a deflection and thinks if he says it enough someone ELSE will believe it.


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
Click to expand...


You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!  

I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
Click to expand...


how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
Click to expand...

Thats why I say whites are afraid of educated Black people. People that know their rights fight back.


----------



## NoNukes

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
Click to expand...

Why do you think this change has happened?


----------



## Meathead

ClosedCaption said:


> The thing is he doesnt believe it...He's just saying stupid shit as a deflection and thinks if he says it enough someone ELSE will believe it.


Yeah, and it's not just the jungle bunny civilization thing.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
Click to expand...


What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
Click to expand...

I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
Click to expand...


You'd never fit in with the ones we know.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?
Click to expand...


Because lynching was supported and authorized by the police and blacks had no rights...yeah, I remember that



> Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!



Again, because of the afforementioned support of the government.  



> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.



So, you believe that a bad attitude is what is the problem today despite just showing there was a different attitude back then with the same police abuse and targeting.  Seems like attitude isnt the problem....I mean, with blacks


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
Click to expand...


No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell


----------



## NoNukes

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
Click to expand...

She knows the 'good ones', can you imagine the Blacks who would be friends with the likes of her? She is even ashamed of who she is and tries to call herself Irish.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I say whites are afraid of educated Black people. People that know their rights fight back.
Click to expand...

No one is afraid or threatened by an educated black.  Do you really think any of the blacks killed this year for resisting arrest were highly intelligent?  Trevon Martin, Michael Brown, the black guy selling loose cigarettes on the NY streets and resisted arrest and got choked to death?

I would have survived those ordeals.  Not because I'm white but because I do what the officer says.  That means I'm smart.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
Click to expand...

You sound stressed. Go take something.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard
Click to expand...


How would you know if that guy "screams" racism when you wont give a black person 7 seconds of video.  You probably just put your finger over his mouth when he speaks


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I say whites are afraid of educated Black people. People that know their rights fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is afraid or threatened by an educated black.  Do you really think any of the blacks killed this year for resisting arrest were highly intelligent?  Trevon Martin, Michael Brown, the black guy selling loose cigarettes on the NY streets and resisted arrest and got choked to death?
> 
> I would have survived those ordeals.  Not because I'm white but because I do what the officer says.  That means I'm smart.
Click to expand...

There is no doubt in my mind that some of them were highly intelligent. No that means you are meek and tolerate people messing over you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
Click to expand...


I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's be honest; nobody fears an educated, UNBRAINWASHED Black man or woman like Progressives of any race do.
> 
> independent people cant be held captive if they can fully function on their own
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if that guy "screams" racism when you wont give a black person 7 seconds of video.  You probably just put your finger over his mouth when he speaks
Click to expand...

Automated response. Sassy must number among the economically deprived whites that are angry about competing with Black people.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they arent really educated if they are not "uppity"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
Click to expand...

You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.


----------



## bedowin62

an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs


----------



## sealybobo

NoNukes said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that tennis star was picked on, I agree.  Maybe black people need to realize why our police are so suspicious of them.
> 
> When white America saw white police pick on blacks during the civil rights era we were horrified at how the whites behaved.  We saw all those blacks were doing was peacefully protesting or trying to get on a bus.  Today we have blacks resisting arrest and talking back to cops.  And blacks are a lot more violent today than the blacks back during Selma were.  Militant criminals.  Seems blacks haven't thrived under their new found freedom.  in fact some ways they have regressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think this change has happened?
Click to expand...

Blacks were pushed too far.  But now it is coming to a point where black people need to change their attitudes.  I get why they rioted and why they are standing up to police brutality.  I get it.  But now black people side with black criminals over cops.  They don't turn in the criminals in their community to the cops because they have a us vs. them mentality.  

I have to go.  I'll have to think more on your question.  I know and get why blacks are angry.  My only beef with blacks is they need to clean up their own act.  No one wants to work with or live next door to ghetto.  Stop being ghetto black people.  Time to teach your children well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. An educated Black man is a white mans worst nightmare. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if that guy "screams" racism when you wont give a black person 7 seconds of video.  You probably just put your finger over his mouth when he speaks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automated response. Sassy must number among the economically deprived whites that are angry about competing with Black people.
Click to expand...


Not much to compete with, most of the unemployed blacks don't have a prayer due to their inability to get a proper education and severe lack of a proper family unit


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs


So you like Ben Carson?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never fit in with the ones we know.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
Click to expand...


I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs


Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if that guy "screams" racism when you wont give a black person 7 seconds of video.  You probably just put your finger over his mouth when he speaks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automated response. Sassy must number among the economically deprived whites that are angry about competing with Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to compete with, most of the unemployed blacks don't have a prayer due to their inability to get a proper education and severe lack of a proper family unit
Click to expand...

Your anger belies your prose.  You stay angry because Black people outperform you and you cant get a job because of that.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to me. I'm not a passive Black guy that fits in with Uncle toms at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
Click to expand...

I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a racist, nothing more and nothing less. That's you in a nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
Click to expand...


Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
Click to expand...


I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat


----------



## hadit

TheOldSchool said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, the old, "He did it first" excuse.  That stopped being relevant about the time we stopped playing in sand boxes.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
Click to expand...

Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried your best to convince me you were not on welfare. I didnt ask you what your husband did.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
Click to expand...


Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child
Click to expand...

Yes you are stupid and middle school but I would add angry to that. Poor white skanks such as yourself stay angry.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound stressed. Go take something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take direction from you little boy. You don't impress anyone with that BS and in fact it shows your lack of proper upbringing and poor manners...much like those we feed at Church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...


And you still have nothing but his coat tails.  Better keep it tight!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are stupid and middle school but I would add angry to that. Poor white skanks such as yourself stay angry.
Click to expand...


Go bother someone else with your juvenile attempts at insults, boy.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are stupid and middle school but I would add angry to that. Poor white skanks such as yourself stay angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bother someone else with your juvenile attempts at insults, boy.
Click to expand...

Go blow someone else and maybe you wont be so angry you pink skank.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

A Message To Black People From An American:

GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are stupid and middle school but I would add angry to that. Poor white skanks such as yourself stay angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bother someone else with your juvenile attempts at insults, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go blow someone else and maybe you wont be so angry you pink skank.
Click to expand...


Awwww you mad , bro? LOL Now run along, Jethro.


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!


Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.


----------



## Asclepias

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you could care less. Thats why you tried to convince me you were not on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid and middle school at best. Your comical attempts at insults have all been done....at least a half million times before....child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are stupid and middle school but I would add angry to that. Poor white skanks such as yourself stay angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bother someone else with your juvenile attempts at insults, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go blow someone else and maybe you wont be so angry you pink skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww you mad , bro? LOL Now run along, Jethro.
Click to expand...

If by mad you mean laughing at you. Another angry pink skank.


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> There were both peaceful protests and violent uprisings in the sixties.
> 
> When do you think the "Black Panthers" started?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be real honest here.  Blacks were afraid of whites before the 1960's and so there wasn't the high crime rate we see today because today blacks aren't afraid or respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're going with the pull it out your ass form of debate?  Unless you're going to reveal this feelings meter you have that you keep referencing.
> 
> See, this guy thinks that blacks were scared of whites...No, blacks were and still are afraid of the white system.  Its easy to act tough when you have the power of the government behind you.  Now you dont, now you're scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact they are angry and militant.  We saw that woman who killed herself in jail act rude to the police officer that pulled her over.  We see blacks resisting arrest.  In fact most of the blacks who've been killed by cops have all either been resisting or running from cops.  Cops aren't killing blacks that obey the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because like Chris Rock says "Just sprinkle some crack on 'em"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, we do know that cops target and ticket blacks.  We know this happens.  BUT, it isn't our fault you have a warrant or no insurance when you get pulled over.
> 
> Blacks talk to cops like I would never talk to a police officer.  They should be respected the same way you respect a judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the 3rd time you glossed over "cops target and ticket blacks" like its no big deal and then go in the complete opposite direction.  Its like saying "I understand Sharks are eating people, but who's fault is it that you're delicious?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember that before blacks were rude to police they were very polite?  Yes sir no sir officer is all a cop heard out of a black person's mouth.  Were you looking at that white woman?  No sir officer.  Bullshit boy!
> 
> I'm not saying the cops were right to be racist like they were and pick on black people, but blacks have done a 180 on their behavior.  Now instead of yes sir no sir officer it's i'm a rude black person and I know my rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I say whites are afraid of educated Black people. People that know their rights fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is afraid or threatened by an educated black.  Do you really think any of the blacks killed this year for resisting arrest were highly intelligent?  Trevon Martin, Michael Brown, the black guy selling loose cigarettes on the NY streets and resisted arrest and got choked to death?
> 
> I would have survived those ordeals.  Not because I'm white but because I do what the officer says.  That means I'm smart.
Click to expand...


When was the last time you were stopped and frisked?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
Click to expand...


How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.

We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
Click to expand...

Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
Click to expand...


10 years from now theres going to be 20 year olds saying "get over it, I wasnt even born yet" and these same pick toes will be screaming to the heavens about history and never repeating it


----------



## bedowin62

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
Click to expand...

 

sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here


----------



## bedowin62

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 years from now theres going to be 20 year olds saying "get over it, I wasnt even born yet" and these same pick toes will be screaming to the heavens about history and never repeating it
Click to expand...

 

it's only the difference between being traumatized and wanting innocent people to feel guilty about it leftard.

are all libs morons?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
Click to expand...

 

because it was an attack on a nation dullard


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
Click to expand...

He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.


----------



## sealybobo

Black people are no different. Put some money in their pockets and give them job security they start thinking they're better than the rest of us.


----------



## NoNukes

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
Click to expand...

The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.


----------



## NoNukes

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to take direction. It was a suggestion not a directive.  I'm not trying to impress anyone but you on how stressed you sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at you, you're a little man spewing anonymous BS on an obscure forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laugh at you too. Poor white trash angry because she is on welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mhm....my husband is a law firm manager, he probably has ran into 3/4 of your relatives in criminal courts AHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure he is. No need to try and convince me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could care less about convincing you, I do notice you are on here like 24/7...which leads me to believe you're a welfare rat
Click to expand...

Every time you see him here, you are here too. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, are you?


----------



## sealybobo

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I know educated blacks and they are nothing like you. They don't scream racism at every turn and they are productive members of society. They don't have your awful attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know?  You have to give him more than 7 seconds to know what someone is going to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Stop speaking a like a dumb downed progtard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know if that guy "screams" racism when you wont give a black person 7 seconds of video.  You probably just put your finger over his mouth when he speaks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automated response. Sassy must number among the economically deprived whites that are angry about competing with Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much to compete with, most of the unemployed blacks don't have a prayer due to their inability to get a proper education and severe lack of a proper family unit
Click to expand...

How about a black Woodstock. Black people need to smoke some weed and chill. Talk among each other and figure it out.

But instead of talking about us, for once talk about you. Play devil's advocate and discuss what you think you can do to improve your crime and poverty problems. We know, its not your fault.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
Click to expand...

So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
Click to expand...

"Inherent" means "undetectable."

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Inherent" means "undetectable."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damn youre stupid. They have dictionaries on the internet nowadays you know.

in·her·ent
inˈhirənt,inˈherənt/
_adjective_

existing in something as a permanent, essential, or characteristic attribute.
"any form of mountaineering has its inherent dangers"


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> All our last names never belonged to us until we were given them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your last name from a slave owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't like your name, change it to anything you want.  It just takes a couple hundred dollars for a lawyer and a day off of work to go to court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that sort of went over your head.
> 
> Most folks in this country, start out life with some sort of "inheritance" from their family. And it's not just wealth, it's history. Folks can talk about how their ancestors came to this country, worked hard and thrived.
> 
> That's not the black experience. They were kidnapped, forced into slavery, became property, for generations, were bred, had families broken apart, had their women raped by slave owners and took on the names of their oppressors. It's only within the last several decades (And not really) that things have sort of gotten better. But racism is still inherent in this country, in a very big way and there has been little or nothing done in terms of remediation for some really awful behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Inherent" means "undetectable."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Learn English.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
Click to expand...


Millions of white women had to wait longer before they were allowed to vote.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
Click to expand...


Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
Click to expand...

I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right? 

na·tion
ˈnāSH(ə)n/
_noun_

a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
Click to expand...

 

there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.

why cant you just be an American assclapper?


----------



## sealybobo

NoNukes said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
Click to expand...

It would be so horrible for us whites in metro Detroit if p diddy started a car company in Detroit and that created a thriving tax paying middle class and eliminated poverty and crime.

Yes, us white would hate it if blacks shared in the American dream. Are you kidding me? This would benefit everyone. 

Do black people believe whites don't want to solve this? Because us people do. I can see how "the man" wants to keep people poor but I don't even think dumb Republicans root against blacks. I know a small % does but even most conservatives probably wish blacks would improve.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a large aggregate of people united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...

 

YAWN; but you are all citizens of THIS nation. and that is what should come first


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
Click to expand...


With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!


----------



## bedowin62

Lonestar_logic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of white women had to wait longer before they were allowed to vote.
Click to expand...

 

until Republicans passed an amendment to the Constitution for women's suffrage


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
Click to expand...

Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
Click to expand...

Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bedowin62 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was trying to say...
> 
> But anyways you are fortunate to not have grown up black in the inner city to parents who were raised under a government that considered them subhuman.  Millions of black people were only granted the right to vote 50 years ago.  Blacks in this country will be fine in a couple generations.  Many are fine right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of white women had to wait longer before they were allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> until Republicans passed an amendment to the Constitution for women's suffrage
Click to expand...


My point was that blacks were allowed to vote before white women were.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
Click to expand...


Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be so horrible for us whites in metro Detroit if p diddy started a car company in Detroit and that created a thriving tax paying middle class and eliminated poverty and crime.
> 
> Yes, us white would hate it if blacks shared in the American dream. Are you kidding me? This would benefit everyone.
> 
> Do black people believe whites don't want to solve this? Because us people do. I can see how "the man" wants to keep people poor but I don't even think dumb Republicans root against blacks. I know a small % does but even most conservatives probably wish blacks would improve.
Click to expand...

Whites have historically targeted and destroyed numerous thriving Black communities. Look it up. Start with "Black Wall Street".


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
Click to expand...

 

i'm a white man; boy. you see what a hypocrite you are?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be so horrible for us whites in metro Detroit if p diddy started a car company in Detroit and that created a thriving tax paying middle class and eliminated poverty and crime.
> 
> Yes, us white would hate it if blacks shared in the American dream. Are you kidding me? This would benefit everyone.
> 
> Do black people believe whites don't want to solve this? Because us people do. I can see how "the man" wants to keep people poor but I don't even think dumb Republicans root against blacks. I know a small % does but even most conservatives probably wish blacks would improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites have historically targeted and destroyed numerous thriving Black communities. Look it up. Start with "Black Wall Street".
Click to expand...

 

that could not have happened; Black people are too smart to allow that to happen, both here and in Africa right?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
Click to expand...

What did that have to do with post. Are you really that dumb or are you setting me up?


----------



## bedowin62

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
Click to expand...

 

per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a white man; boy. you see what a hypocrite you are?
Click to expand...

Whats hypocritical about you being a white man; boy?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
Click to expand...

 

there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
Click to expand...

Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a white man; boy. you see what a hypocrite you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats hypocritical about you being a white man; boy?
Click to expand...

 

YAWN

you getting angrier; and it shows

lol


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
Click to expand...

There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
Click to expand...

 

what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard

where is this Black nation? where is the White one?


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
Click to expand...

They need a new leader. Someone as good as malcomb x or mlk and definitely better than qwami kilpatrick al sharpton or Jessie Jackson.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a white man; boy. you see what a hypocrite you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats hypocritical about you being a white man; boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you getting angrier; and it shows
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Your deflection proves you are stressed.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
Click to expand...

 

the country isnt 400 years old idiot



damn!!


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> 
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard
> 
> where is this Black nation? where is the White one?
Click to expand...

I guess you really are an idiot. Look up the definition of nation and try to catch up.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a white man; boy. you see what a hypocrite you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats hypocritical about you being a white man; boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you getting angrier; and it shows
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your deflection proves you are stressed.
Click to expand...

 

you are incapable of stressing me; sorry but it is what it is


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> 
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard
> 
> where is this Black nation? where is the White one?
Click to expand...

Ever been to Detroit? You can drive through but don't break down near the Mack.


----------



## Art__Allm

bedowin62 said:


> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?



If I look at the names of people who control the FED, the Ivy League, the Hollywood, the American Media, ... etc.... I realise that USA is a very racist country.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
Click to expand...

Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is 13% the amount of brain power you are capable of accessing or something? I even gave you the definition of a nation convict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard
> 
> where is this Black nation? where is the White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you really are an idiot. Look up the definition of nation and try to catch up.
Click to expand...

 



ok i did idiot; here is it./ how does this apply??

noun
1.
a large body of people, associated with a particular territory, that is sufficiently conscious of its unity to seek or to possess a government peculiarly its own:


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
Click to expand...

 

you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot

how else can one take that?

try to keep up


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and per the definition this is a white nation, not a black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard
> 
> where is this Black nation? where is the White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you really are an idiot. Look up the definition of nation and try to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i did idiot; here is it./ how does this apply??
> 
> noun
> 1.
> a large body of people, associated with a particular territory, that is sufficiently conscious of its unity to seek or to possess a government peculiarly its own:
Click to expand...

I guess if youre really dumb that doesnt make sense to you.  I cant help you any further.


----------



## bedowin62

Art__Allm said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I look at the names of people who control the FED, the Ivy League, the Hollywood, the American Media, ... etc.... I realise that USA is a very racist country.
Click to expand...

 

how so?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
Click to expand...

You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
Click to expand...

So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> per his own definition we are closer to a white nation by far, not that it matters to me
> 
> 
> 
> Youre not closer to a white nation. You are a white nation. We are a Black nation. What is confusing about that? Are you as dumb as the convict is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what is confusing about that? nearly everything dullard
> 
> where is this Black nation? where is the White one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you really are an idiot. Look up the definition of nation and try to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i did idiot; here is it./ how does this apply??
> 
> noun
> 1.
> a large body of people, associated with a particular territory, that is sufficiently conscious of its unity to seek or to possess a government peculiarly its own:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess if youre really dumb that doesnt make sense to you.  I cant help you any further.
Click to expand...

 

no dummy; the "government peculaliarly its own" part makes a fool out of you


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no racist system boy; we have a Black President. how can a "racist system" allow that?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
Click to expand...

 

you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy

 man up and own it


----------



## bedowin62

dude you getting your ass kicked again!!

lol


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
Click to expand...

No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
Click to expand...

 

YAWN

 when did i complain about my station in life dummy??

you're clawing in desperation!! lol


----------



## Art__Allm

bedowin62 said:


> how so?



It seems that USA is ruled by a tiny minority that defines itself as a separate race (neither black nor white).


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a racist system white boy. Having one Black president after 400 plus years just proves that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy
> 
> man up and own it
Click to expand...

Dont attribute your lack of reading comprehension to everyone else. Nothing I said implied the country was 400 years old. Youre just stupid. Admit it.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.
Click to expand...

 

again; there is no racist system here. anybody can be anything


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> dude you getting your ass kicked again!!
> 
> lol


You couldnt kick anyones ass if your welfare check depended on it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.
Click to expand...

So whites should be hiring up blacks for cheap because the racist system pays whites more.  At least you have a job. Lol


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the country isnt 400 years old idiot
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy
> 
> man up and own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont attribute your lack of reading comprehension to everyone else. Nothing I said implied the country was 400 years old. Youre just stupid. Admit it.
Click to expand...

 

you just arent man enough to admit it; you said one black president in 400 years. obviously if we havent bee a country for 400 years we cant have had presidents of any race for that long

be a man for once chump


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
Click to expand...

Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?


----------



## bedowin62

you said something stupid and you arent even adult enough to own it

you are a poor example of a Black man


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again; there is no racist system here. anybody can be anything
Click to expand...

Thats has nothing to do with the point. The point is that there is a racist system I have to outwork you to get the same results a white person gets just by doing subpar work.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
Click to expand...

 



YAWN

 you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage

 again  you just arent a man.............................


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically you are a delusional intellectual coward incapable of an honest debate
> 
> i know Black men heads and shoulders above  you stupid
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said the country was 400 years old?  I know I didnt say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy
> 
> man up and own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont attribute your lack of reading comprehension to everyone else. Nothing I said implied the country was 400 years old. Youre just stupid. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you just arent man enough to admit it; you said one black president in 400 years. obviously if we havent bee a country for 400 years we cant have had presidents of any race for that long
> 
> be a man for once chump
Click to expand...

So you believing I should admit something means I said it? What kind of retard logic is that?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again; there is no racist system here. anybody can be anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats has nothing to do with the point. The point is that there is a racist system I have to outwork you to get the same results a white person gets just by doing subpar work.
Click to expand...

 

of course you cant begin to back that up but that's just you.........................


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> The point is that there is a racist system I have to outwork you to get the same results a white person gets just by doing subpar work.



Why are African states basket cases?

There are only black people in these countries, speak no racism.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you said "one black President after 400 years..." idiot
> 
> how else can one take that?
> 
> try to keep up
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy
> 
> man up and own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont attribute your lack of reading comprehension to everyone else. Nothing I said implied the country was 400 years old. Youre just stupid. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you just arent man enough to admit it; you said one black president in 400 years. obviously if we havent bee a country for 400 years we cant have had presidents of any race for that long
> 
> be a man for once chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believing I should admit something means I said it? What kind of retard logic is that?
Click to expand...

 


normal people call it the TRUTH


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
Click to expand...

Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there is a racist system I have to outwork you to get the same results a white person gets just by doing subpar work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are African states basket cases?
> 
> There are only black people in these countries, speak no racism.
Click to expand...

What African states are you talking about?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
Click to expand...

 

YOU'RE  just making a fool of yourself; showing what a petty immature excuse for a man you are............


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit I didnt say the country was 400 years old then right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you implied it; there is no other way to take that dummy
> 
> man up and own it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont attribute your lack of reading comprehension to everyone else. Nothing I said implied the country was 400 years old. Youre just stupid. Admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you just arent man enough to admit it; you said one black president in 400 years. obviously if we havent bee a country for 400 years we cant have had presidents of any race for that long
> 
> be a man for once chump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believing I should admit something means I said it? What kind of retard logic is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal people call it the TRUTH
Click to expand...

Normal people call it you being illiterate or insecure.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE  just making a fool of yourself; showing what a petty immature excuse for a man you are............
Click to expand...

Says the guy that is so desperate he is claiming I said things he cant quote.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
Click to expand...

 

everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot

that's all normal people can see
and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE  just making a fool of yourself; showing what a petty immature excuse for a man you are............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that is so desperate he is claiming I said things he cant quote.
Click to expand...

 



YAWN

just a little boy; that's all you are


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
Click to expand...

 
which is why nobody is defending you here


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> when did i complain about my station in life dummy??
> 
> you're clawing in desperation!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
Click to expand...

Now youre replying to yourself?


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> What African states are you talking about?



I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.

BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE  just making a fool of yourself; showing what a petty immature excuse for a man you are............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that is so desperate he is claiming I said things he cant quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> just a little boy; that's all you are
Click to expand...


Its ok. I know youre stressed.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said you complained about your station in life in my post?  Is this your faulty reading comprehension again or are you deflecting because I am making you look foolish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre replying to yourself?
Click to expand...

 

it was an added thought to the point i made.

you're pathetic dude. if you are what you call an example of that kind of hard-working Black man that makes his race proud, i feel sorry for you


----------



## bedowin62

Africans are washing up dead on the shores of southern Europe; desperate to leave their shithole countries


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African states are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.
> 
> BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?
Click to expand...

Do you mean the African countries that were colonized and destabilized by white countries. The same ones that had genocides forced upon them by the Belgium and Germans?  The same ones that the World Bank keeps propping up dictators or the successful countries in Africa. Sorry but I dont allow people to set limits on what I define as Africa. Sub-Saharan Africa is an invention of whites. They have no credibility.


----------



## sealybobo

Art__Allm said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that USA is ruled by a tiny minority that defines itself as a separate race (neither black nor white).
Click to expand...

Yup! They're called the rich.


----------



## bedowin62

Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> you clearly implied that when you said "it's not my fault you cant compete on a level playing field".  i didnt complain of anybody having an unfair advantage
> 
> again  you just arent a man.............................
> 
> 
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre replying to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was an added thought to the point i made.
> 
> you're pathetic dude. if you are what you call an example of that kind of hard-working Black man that makes his race proud, i feel sorry for you
Click to expand...

Youre stressed. I know it. You know it. Practically everyone knows it. You keep yawning out of nervousness. Youre embarrassing yourself boy.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African states are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.
> 
> BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the African countries that were colonized and destabilized by white countries. The same ones that had genocides forced upon them by the Belgium and Germans?  The same ones that the World Bank keeps propping up dictators or the successful countries in Africa. Sorry but I dont allow people to set limits on what I define as Africa. Sub-Saharan Africa is an invention of whites. They have no credibility.
Click to expand...

 


more excuses

did anybody expect anything different?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???


Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you often claim people said something because you have bad reading skills? You are making yourself look like an idiot. I know my awesomeness intimidates you but you are falling to pieces on this thread. Everybody can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre replying to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was an added thought to the point i made.
> 
> you're pathetic dude. if you are what you call an example of that kind of hard-working Black man that makes his race proud, i feel sorry for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stressed. I know it. You know it. Practically everyone knows it. You keep yawning out of nervousness. Youre embarrassing yourself boy.
Click to expand...

 

i actually didnt yawn on that last one dullard


keep trying though......................................


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
Click to expand...

 


just answer the question


----------



## Meathead

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African states are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.
> 
> BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?
Click to expand...

The only one that has a bit of infrastructure, industry and an iota of high culture has, of course, a significant white population.  As with everywhere else in the world where the tow races cohabit, whites are the elite and blacks are the dregs of their society.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African states are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.
> 
> BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the African countries that were colonized and destabilized by white countries. The same ones that had genocides forced upon them by the Belgium and Germans?  The same ones that the World Bank keeps propping up dictators or the successful countries in Africa. Sorry but I dont allow people to set limits on what I define as Africa. Sub-Saharan Africa is an invention of whites. They have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more excuses
> 
> did anybody expect anything different?
Click to expand...

^^^ This clown thinks reasons = excuses.


----------



## bedowin62

there are writing SYSTEMS, OR SCRIPTS not languages


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What African states are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about Sub Saharan African states that are basket cases, we have now to accommodate black refugees from these countries, these black people prefer to live in the "racist" European countries.
> 
> BTW, are there any Sub Saharan African countries that are not basket cases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the African countries that were colonized and destabilized by white countries. The same ones that had genocides forced upon them by the Belgium and Germans?  The same ones that the World Bank keeps propping up dictators or the successful countries in Africa. Sorry but I dont allow people to set limits on what I define as Africa. Sub-Saharan Africa is an invention of whites. They have no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more excuses
> 
> did anybody expect anything different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ This clown thinks reasons = excuses.
Click to expand...

 


the question dummy

answer it


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just answer the question
Click to expand...

I dont address invalid questions. You need to explain what made you think there were no written languages in Africa. Who do you think taught white people to write?


----------



## Art__Allm

bedowin62 said:


> Africans are washing up dead on the shores of southern Europe; desperate to leave their shithole countries



I am wondering why are these African states today more backward than it was the case during the colonial period, when these countries were ruled by whites?

Now all these countries are ruled by black leaders, there are no white "racists" in these countries any more, no racism at all.

Why are black people so eager to leave their own black countries, why do they prefer to live in the "racist" countries with a "racist" white majority, if there are black countries without any white "racists"?

Does that make any sense?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont address invalid questions. You need to explain what made you think there were no written languages in Africa. Who do you think taught white people to write?
Click to expand...

 


LMAO!!


 awkward!!!


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> everybody can see you are nothing but a loser Black bigot
> 
> that's all normal people can see
> and no you didnt outwork anybody;  you just cry like you had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now youre replying to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was an added thought to the point i made.
> 
> you're pathetic dude. if you are what you call an example of that kind of hard-working Black man that makes his race proud, i feel sorry for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stressed. I know it. You know it. Practically everyone knows it. You keep yawning out of nervousness. Youre embarrassing yourself boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i actually didnt yawn on that last one dullard
> 
> 
> keep trying though......................................
Click to expand...

Youve been yawning all through this thread. Youre stressed. Is ok but just know I know.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont address invalid questions. You need to explain what made you think there were no written languages in Africa. Who do you think taught white people to write?
Click to expand...

 

cant answer it

typical


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why nobody is defending you here
> 
> 
> 
> Now youre replying to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was an added thought to the point i made.
> 
> you're pathetic dude. if you are what you call an example of that kind of hard-working Black man that makes his race proud, i feel sorry for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre stressed. I know it. You know it. Practically everyone knows it. You keep yawning out of nervousness. Youre embarrassing yourself boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i actually didnt yawn on that last one dullard
> 
> 
> keep trying though......................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youve been yawning all through this thread. Youre stressed. Is ok but just know I know.
Click to expand...

 

i know you are making a fool of yourself here; i dont need to be fully awake to see that


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
Click to expand...


Your opponent was referring to Sub Saharan Africa, speak to black Africa.


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no Black Nation, no White Nation. Why dont you come and join us Americans; and put aside your petty grievances of things that happened in the past and cant be undone? Nobody is telling you to forget about anything; not even telling you to "get over it", since NONE OF IT HAPPENED TO YOU  anyway.
> 
> why cant you just be an American assclapper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try harder to convince me there is no Black or white nation for that matter. I wont be joining anything until you white boys dismantle your racist system. Not my fault you cant compete on an equal playing field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't assimilate in? We got to dismantle the system for you? That's your demand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I wont assimilate in. Why would I do that? If you want me to join white americans then yes you do have to dismantle the racist system. Thats not a demand thats a condition. No skin off my nose if you dont. I will just out work you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again; there is no racist system here. anybody can be anything
Click to expand...


My immigrant father moved to Detroit late 50s and tried to start a business with other Greeks. Those Greeks screwed him. 

Like many black detroiters he got a job at ford. Now what did he do differently? First he didn't have any baby mamas. Then he moved us out of Detroit to a better school system. Both his sons graduated college. One got a masters and is the VP of a fortune 500 company. It wasn't racism that kept me out of that masters program. That was my choice. And I do alright. Point is if a foreigner can do that why can't a black?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are washing up dead on the shores of southern Europe; desperate to leave their shithole countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering why are these African states today more backward than it was the case during the colonial period, when these countries were ruled by whites?
> 
> Now all these countries are ruled by black leaders, there are no white "racists" in these countries any more, no racism at all.
> 
> Why are black people so eager to leave their own black countries, why do they prefer to live in the "racist" countries with a "racist" white majority, if there are black countries without any white "racists"?
> 
> Does that make any sense?
Click to expand...

No your post makes no sense.  What makes you think that after colonialism and imperialism destroyed traditional boundaries and dictators are propped up by european countries so they can exploit and take the wealth in Africa that more African countries would be in a better state now? Who told you Black people are even eager to leave their countries to come to european countries? There are a million times more Black people that are content to stay right where they are in Africa.


----------



## bedowin62

TSK TSK TSK..................................


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opponent was referring to Sub Saharan Africa, speak to black Africa.
Click to expand...

All of Africa is Black Africa. Some parts have been taken over by caucasians.


----------



## Art__Allm

sealybobo said:


> Yup! They're called the rich.



Yes, they are rich, but they usually belong to a group, that defines itself as a separate ethnic or religious group, often with loyalty to another state.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are washing up dead on the shores of southern Europe; desperate to leave their shithole countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering why are these African states today more backward than it was the case during the colonial period, when these countries were ruled by whites?
> 
> Now all these countries are ruled by black leaders, there are no white "racists" in these countries any more, no racism at all.
> 
> Why are black people so eager to leave their own black countries, why do they prefer to live in the "racist" countries with a "racist" white majority, if there are black countries without any white "racists"?
> 
> Does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No your post makes no sense.  What makes you think that after colonialism and imperialism destroyed traditional boundaries and dictators are propped up by european countries so they can exploit and take the wealth in Africa that more African countries would be in a better state now? Who told you Black people are even eager to leave their countries to come to european countries? There are a million times more Black people that are content to stay right were they are in Africa.
Click to expand...

 

UM NOT REALLY IDIOT; the dead Black bodies floating in the Mediterranean Sea tell me people are desperate to leave Africa. and of the millions that dont even try, it's because the are too far away to even try

keep trying........................


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opponent was referring to Sub Saharan Africa, speak to black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of Africa is Black Africa. Some parts have been taken over by caucasians.
Click to expand...

 

not even close to true


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are washing up dead on the shores of southern Europe; desperate to leave their shithole countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering why are these African states today more backward than it was the case during the colonial period, when these countries were ruled by whites?
> 
> Now all these countries are ruled by black leaders, there are no white "racists" in these countries any more, no racism at all.
> 
> Why are black people so eager to leave their own black countries, why do they prefer to live in the "racist" countries with a "racist" white majority, if there are black countries without any white "racists"?
> 
> Does that make any sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No your post makes no sense.  What makes you think that after colonialism and imperialism destroyed traditional boundaries and dictators are propped up by european countries so they can exploit and take the wealth in Africa that more African countries would be in a better state now? Who told you Black people are even eager to leave their countries to come to european countries? There are a million times more Black people that are content to stay right were they are in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> UM NOT REALLY IDIOT; the dead Black bodies floating in the Mediterranean Sea tell me people are desperate to leave Africa. and of the millions that dont even try, it's because the are too far away to even try
> 
> keep trying........................
Click to expand...

So all of Africa is empty and headed for europe? When did that happen?

(My Love & Pride) The Africa They Never Show You.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> All of Africa is Black Africa. Some parts have been taken over by caucasians.



No, the ancient Greeks did not mention any Black Africans in North Africa. 
North Africa was as white, as South Europe 2000 years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opponent was referring to Sub Saharan Africa, speak to black Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of Africa is Black Africa. Some parts have been taken over by caucasians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not even close to true
Click to expand...

Is that you very best rebuttal? I hope you dont think I'm taking your word for it are you?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of Africa is Black Africa. Some parts have been taken over by caucasians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the ancient Greeks did not mention any Black Africans in North Africa.
> North Africa was as white, as South Europe 2000 years ago.
Click to expand...

Thats weird. Herodotus was Greek and he said the Egyptians were Black. Not that time started with the Greeks or anything but even your own white boys said it.



The Greek philosopher Aristotle writes in the 4th century B.C. in Physiognomonica that the "Egyptians and Ethiopians were very black."


----------



## Meathead

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there no sub-Sarahan written languages???
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you there were no written languages in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opponent was referring to Sub Saharan Africa, speak to black Africa.
Click to expand...

He has black Africans in ancient Egypt in his desperation to have some sort of sub-Saharan culture and history. Ask him to tell you about the great jungle bunny civilization.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> So all of Africa is empty and headed for europe?



I guess that if more people could move from Africa to Europe, they would do it.
But there is a natural barrier between Europe and Africa, the Mediterranean sea.
You have to cross this barrier, and only young and healthy men can do that.


----------



## bedowin62

oh well; enough toying with this petty clown, poor excuse of a strong Black man that he is. 

time to go


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all of Africa is empty and headed for europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that if more people could move from Africa to Europe, they would do it.
> But there is a natural barrier between Europe and Africa, the Mediterranean sea.
> You have to cross this barrier, and only young and healthy men can do that.
Click to expand...

So "your guess" is supposed to convince me it true? Sorry but I need more than your guess. I need facts.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> oh well; enough toying with this petty clown, poor excuse of a strong Black man that he is.
> 
> time to go


I guess you got tired of "runnin through the layers of the onion". I made you look like a fool. Have a good day.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Racist troll is trolling.


----------



## sealybobo

Art__Allm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! They're called the rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are rich, but they usually belong to a group, that defines itself as a separate ethnic or religious group, often with loyalty to another state.
Click to expand...

Ah the Jews! 

I don't believe the Jews own America. They have too much influence in our government and they might be some of the private bankers but I find it hard to believe they are behind it all.

And bush and Clinton both serve the Jews? 

The Jews are just one of many lobbyists lobbying for the rich. All presidents meet with adelstein to discuss foreign policy. Who is he? Why does he have the presidents ear?


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> So "your guess" is supposed to convince me it true? Sorry but I need more than your guess. I need facts.



Well, the fact is that black Africans try to escape from their own black African countries, ruled by black leaders, and get into white countries, ruled by white "racists". 

But after they become a majority in European countries, these countries will look like African countries. 

It seems that these poor people do not understand that demography is destiny.

These people are running away from themselves, but they are complaining about racism.


----------



## sealybobo

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all of Africa is empty and headed for europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that if more people could move from Africa to Europe, they would do it.
> But there is a natural barrier between Europe and Africa, the Mediterranean sea.
> You have to cross this barrier, and only young and healthy men can do that.
Click to expand...

In other words terrorists.


----------



## Art__Allm

sealybobo said:


> And bush and Clinton both serve the Jews?



The last American president, who tried to serve the Americans, was JFK...

And Nixon even admitted in a private conversation with Graham, that he is just a puppet, and if he openly tells what he thinks about Jews, he will be kicked out from his position.

He said: ""So do I. I can't ever say that but I believe it...".


An American president could not openly say what he believed in?
It is unbelievable!!!

And Nixon believed that America was going down the drain.
If an American president serves Americans, then he is obliged to prevent America from going down the drain, isn't he?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So "your guess" is supposed to convince me it true? Sorry but I need more than your guess. I need facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact is that black Africans try to escape from their own black African countries, ruled by black leaders, and get into white countries, ruled by white "racists".
> 
> But after they become a majority in European countries, these countries will look like African countries.
> 
> It seems that these poor people do not understand that demography is destiny.
> 
> These people are running away from themselves, but they are complaining about racism.
Click to expand...

Makes sense a few would go elsewhere. White gobal supremacy dictates that if you are not going to stay and fight at home you go find out what the enemy is doing then bring it back home. Or if you are afraid to fight you join the society that is messing things up in your country. That happens everywhere not just in Africa. Why do you think Asians come over here along with East Indians and other people of color?


----------



## Art__Allm

sealybobo said:


> In other words terrorists.



Just black Africans who do not want to live in their black African countries. 

They want to live in "racist" white countries, and that does not make any sense.

Why not work in their own black countries and make them better?


----------



## Correll

Art__Allm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just black Africans who do not want to live in their black African countries.
> 
> They want to live in "racist" white countries, and that does not make any sense.
> 
> Why not work in their own black countries and make them better?
Click to expand...


Because they know they cannot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Art__Allm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just black Africans who do not want to live in their black African countries.
> 
> They want to live in "racist" white countries, and that does not make any sense.
> 
> Why not work in their own black countries and make them better?
Click to expand...


They don't know how.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> White gobal supremacy ...



What are you talking about?

If white Europeans really controlled the European or Western countries, why would they destroy their own countries, allowing non-European migration from backward countries?

No, there is no "White global supremacy", dude.
White countries are being destroyed, we can see it with our own eyes, and that disproves the thesis about "white supremacy".


----------



## Sallow

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that there is a racist system I have to outwork you to get the same results a white person gets just by doing subpar work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are African states basket cases?
> 
> There are only black people in these countries, speak no racism.
Click to expand...


Name an African state that was never colonized by Europe.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White gobal supremacy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> If white Europeans really controlled the European or Western countries, why would they destroy their own countries, allowing non-European migration from backward countries?
> 
> No, there is no "White global supremacy", dude.
> White countries are being destroyed, we can see it with our own eyes, and that disproves the thesis about "white supremacy".
Click to expand...

Melanin. You guys are dying.

PASPCR Meeting 2015


----------



## Art__Allm

Sallow said:


> Name an African state that was never colonized by Europe.



The territory of Germany and most of Europe was colonized by the Romans, and Romans brought their culture and created an infrastructure in huge parts of Europe.

It is natural that more advanced cultures create colonies, dude.

No sane German or other European would whine and complain about Roman colonization.

I cannot understand why Africans whine about European colonization.

Did they have any culture or any infrastructure before this colonization?

And are they doing better after they got rid of Europeans?

If yes, why do they not live in their independent countries and do not make them into nice places? Why are Africans so eager to live in white "racist" countries?


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Melanin. You guys are dying.



Another stupid argument.

Black people have little chances to survive in North Europe on the long run, because they will get depressions and suffer from the lack of Vitamin D.
In a couple of thousand years they will disappear because of natural selection.

If that was not the case, North Europe would be already populated by black people.

The "black genes" disappeared from the genome of North Europeans, because black skin is not needed in North Europe, where the solar radiation is not sufficient to supply the organism with Vitamin D, unless you have white skin.


----------



## Sallow

Art__Allm said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name an African state that was never colonized by Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The territory of Germany and most of Europe was colonized by the Romans, and Romans brought their culture and created an infrastructure in huge parts of Europe.
> 
> It is natural that more advanced cultures create colonies, dude.
> 
> No sane German or other European would whine and complain about Roman colonization.
> 
> I cannot understand why Africans whine about European colonization.
> 
> Did they have any culture or any infrastructure before this colonization?
> 
> And are they doing better after they got rid of Europeans?
> 
> If yes, why do they not live in their independent countries and do not make them into nice places? Why are Africans so eager to live in white "racist" countries.
Click to expand...


Rome's downfall occurred a couple of thousand years ago, and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized. They so rejected the Romans that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.

Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century. And there was no demise of those who colonized them.


----------



## Art__Allm

Sallow said:


> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...



Not even 2 thousand years ago.



Sallow said:


> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.



There were many reasons.



Sallow said:


> They so rejected the Romans...



No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.

Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.



Sallow said:


> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.



They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.



Sallow said:


> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.



After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.



Sallow said:


> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.



If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melanin. You guys are dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid argument.
> 
> Black people have little chances to survive in North Europe on the long run, because they will get depressions and suffer from the lack of Vitamin D.
> In a couple of thousand years they will disappear because of natural selection.
> 
> If that was not the case, North Europe would be already populated by black people.
> 
> The "black genes" disappeared from the genome of North Europeans, because black skin is not needed in North Europe, where the solar radiation is not sufficient to supply the organism with Vitamin D, unless you have white skin.
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy. Your post has nothing to do with science. You are a mutation. 

Light skin colour in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor

"Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.

This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.

Scientists made the discovery after identifying a key gene that contributes to lighter skin colour in Europeans.



Read more: Light skin colour in Europeans stems from ONE 10,000-year-old ancestor 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 2 thousand years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They so rejected the Romans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.
> 
> Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.
Click to expand...

If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.


----------



## Sallow

Suffice to say, Art, your point fell flat on it's face.

Rome was utterly destroyed. And by the people who were under it's empire. Rome's cities, towns and villages were pillaged, the women raped and many of the men killed.

The newly liberated European countries were scratching in the dirt until the "Renaissance".


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Sorry buddy. Your post has nothing to do with science. You are a mutation.



Mutations are the motor of evolution.

Homo Sapiens was also a result of mutation, dude.

If mutations are useful, then the individuals with these mutations are selected by evolution.

If there were no mutation, then some apes with mutations would not have evolved into humans.

So what is your point?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy. Your post has nothing to do with science. You are a mutation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutations are the motor of evolution.
> 
> Homo Sapiens was also a result of mutation, dude.
> 
> If mutations are useful, then the individuals with these mutations are selected by evolution.
> 
> If there were no mutation, then some apes with mutations would not have evolved into humans.
> 
> So what is your point?
Click to expand...

Mutations dont have to be useful. In fact there are plenty of them that are decidedly deadly. Dont expose your lack of scientific knowledge. I'm way smarter than you.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/02/140204073701.htm

"

Researchers have discovered genetic mutations that cause a rare and deadly lung disease. The disease, pulmonary capillary hemangiomatosis or PCH, is a rare cause of pulmonary hypertension, which occurs predominantly in young adults. PCH affects less than one in a million people, and has been extremely difficult and expensive to diagnose, as well as challenging to treat."

The mutation occurred in the Indian subcontinent not in europe. That pretty much kills your aborted point.  Melinated skin evolved to protect. Its natures best design.


----------



## Art__Allm

Sallow said:


> Rome was utterly destroyed.



Idiotic statement.



Sallow said:


> And by the people who were under it's empire. Rome's cities, towns and villages were pillaged, the women raped and many of the men killed.



Some cities were destroyed, some men were killed, some women were raped, and not only after the fall of Rome. That is the natural historical process, dude. History of mankind is a history of wars, destructions and reconstructions.



Sallow said:


> The newly liberated European countries were scratching in the dirt until the "Renaissance".



Another idiotic statement, what "new liberated countries" are you talking about?

In North Europe there were Kingdoms, and Romans never colonized North Europe.
The Vikings were better sailors, than Romans, they created colonies even in North America.
Germanic tribes were superior in their military skills, and that is why they could beat the Romans.

So there was just a normal competition between European people.
Romans conquered the Greeks and adopted their culture, Germanic tribes conquered the Romans and adopted their culture, like the Franks who became French.

But Germanic warlords did not reject the Roman culture, they called their Empire "_Sacrum Imperium Romanum". 
_
Rome remained a magnificent city, and East-Rome, speak Constantinople, too.

Educate yourself, dude!
_
_


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
Click to expand...


It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 2 thousand years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They so rejected the Romans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.
> 
> Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
Click to expand...



link?


----------



## ClosedCaption

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
Click to expand...


And 14 - 150 = 136.  

What about it?


----------



## Sallow

Art__Allm said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome was utterly destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the people who were under it's empire. Rome's cities, towns and villages were pillaged, the women raped and many of the men killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some cities were destroyed, some men were killed, some women were raped, and not only after the fall of Rome. That is the natural historical process, dude. History of mankind is a history of wars, destructions and reconstructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newly liberated European countries were scratching in the dirt until the "Renaissance".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another idiotic statement, what "new liberated countries" are you talking about?
> 
> In North Europe there were Kingdoms, and Romans never colonized North Europe.
> The Vikings were better sailors, than Romans, they created colonies even in North America.
> Germanic tribes were superior in their military skills, and that is why they could beat the Romans.
> 
> So there was just a normal competition between European people.
> Romans conquered the Greeks and adopted their culture, Germanic tribes conquered the Romans and adopted their culture, like the Franks who became French.
> 
> But Germanic warlords did not reject the Roman culture, they called their Empire "_Sacrum Imperium Romanum".
> _
> Rome remained a magnificent city, and East-Rome, speak Constantinople, too.
> 
> Educate yourself, dude!
Click to expand...


LOL..take your own advice.

I've actually travelled to all those places.

And read the history.

Europe after the Roman Empire was a pretty dismal place. Hence the term "Dark Ages".


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So "your guess" is supposed to convince me it true? Sorry but I need more than your guess. I need facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact is that black Africans try to escape from their own black African countries, ruled by black leaders, and get into white countries, ruled by white "racists".
> 
> But after they become a majority in European countries, these countries will look like African countries.
> 
> It seems that these poor people do not understand that demography is destiny.
> 
> These people are running away from themselves, but they are complaining about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense a few would go elsewhere. White gobal supremacy dictates that if you are not going to stay and fight at home you go find out what the enemy is doing then bring it back home. Or if you are afraid to fight you join the society that is messing things up in your country. That happens everywhere not just in Africa. Why do you think Asians come over here along with East Indians and other people of color?
Click to expand...

Isn't it odd we don't have any poor Americans trying to leave for

Canada, Australia, Europe....


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 2 thousand years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They so rejected the Romans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.
> 
> Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of planet of the apes. You should have never let us get smarter than you. You guys thought oh how cute these little harmless white creatures. You didn't take into consideration we would multiply the way we did or our brain size. Similar to how we underestimate Asians.


----------



## Delenn05

ShootSpeeders said:


> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.


***************************************

Blacks kill far more blacks than whites kill blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

Art__Allm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just black Africans who do not want to live in their black African countries.
> 
> They want to live in "racist" white countries, and that does not make any sense.
> 
> Why not work in their own black countries and make them better?
Click to expand...

Did Washington pack up and leave America or did he stay and fight for it?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

ClosedCaption said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 14 - 150 = 136.
> 
> What about it?
Click to expand...


This isn't rocket surgery, 9/11 is still pretty recent so it's no surprise American's are still livid about it.
Slavery on the other hand is long gone and all's we here is whine whine whine !!!!!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

DigitalDrifter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 14 - 150 = 136.
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery, 9/11 is still pretty recent so it's no surprise American's are still livid about it.
> Slavery on the other hand is long gone and all's we here is whine whine whine !!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Remind me of that the next 4th of July, Thanksgiving and Columbus day mmkaay?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

ClosedCaption said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 14 - 150 = 136.
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery, 9/11 is still pretty recent so it's no surprise American's are still livid about it.
> Slavery on the other hand is long gone and all's we here is whine whine whine !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of that the next 4th of July, Thanksgiving and Columbus day mmkaay?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jroc

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you get the point. Take the gold out your grill pull your pants up and learn to speak.
> 
> And stop being so malcom x and be more mlk. Actually a combo of both. Malcomb made good points too like start your own business'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when I pull mah pants up will racism be over then?  DURP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For you it will. You'll see cops and employers treat you better.
> 
> I can't promise you won't run into a racist cop. I can only advise you to do what he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
Click to expand...



Leftist like to keep blacks mad. It serves their purposes to do so. If you build people up, they will succeed, because they know they are supposed to....Oh you used to work out?..who knew?


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
Click to expand...

Jews where targeted for extermination


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So "your guess" is supposed to convince me it true? Sorry but I need more than your guess. I need facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact is that black Africans try to escape from their own black African countries, ruled by black leaders, and get into white countries, ruled by white "racists".
> 
> But after they become a majority in European countries, these countries will look like African countries.
> 
> It seems that these poor people do not understand that demography is destiny.
> 
> These people are running away from themselves, but they are complaining about racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense a few would go elsewhere. White gobal supremacy dictates that if you are not going to stay and fight at home you go find out what the enemy is doing then bring it back home. Or if you are afraid to fight you join the society that is messing things up in your country. That happens everywhere not just in Africa. Why do you think Asians come over here along with East Indians and other people of color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it odd we don't have any poor Americans trying to leave for
> 
> Canada, Australia, Europe....
Click to expand...

I know plenty of people that left for Canada. I almost moved there myself. Way less racism.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 2 thousand years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They so rejected the Romans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.
> 
> Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me of planet of the apes. You should have never let us get smarter than you. You guys thought oh how cute these little harmless white creatures. You didn't take into consideration we would multiply the way we did or our brain size. Similar to how we underestimate Asians.
Click to expand...

We didnt let you get smarter. You just learned how to lie and kill without regard for morals and life.  Doesnt take any intelligence to lie and kill.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
Click to expand...

Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
Click to expand...

Thats amazing. Why are people still traumatized over it and it was just one day?


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every culture was enslaved at one time or another in history. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
Click to expand...

Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other culture experienced chattel slavery for 310 years and then another 80 years and counting of further racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
Click to expand...

So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews for one you idiot
> 
> 
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
Click to expand...


Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were Jews in chattel slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
Click to expand...

Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews where targeted for extermination
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
Click to expand...



Spare me...


*In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.

Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*

"Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination. 
Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your answer had nothing to do with my question. Can you answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
Click to expand...

Spare you what? In every holocaust there were always be and always have been turncoats. I think you forget Jews were responsible for killing millions of Jews under Stalin and Hitler.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah blacks were never targeted for extinction, unless you count the slaughter of black babies, which you don't seem to mind very much. You no doubt support it because you're a leftist
> 
> 
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare you what?
Click to expand...


Your fake outrage


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think deflecting is really going to cover up the fact that Jews never experienced chattel slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare you what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
Click to expand...

I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?  Here is your Jewish mass murderer of other Jews.
*Genrikh Yagoda*


----------



## Asclepias

As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military

"As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in recent times, but  blacks also owned and sold slaves.  Doesn't matter really, does it ? It's the 21st century. Black kids should be built up, not torn down and enticed to anger, by the leftist scumbags
> 
> 
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare you what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
Click to expand...


I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare you what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.
Click to expand...

Part of building them up is warning them about the racism they will experience and the hypocrisy of this country in its founding. This is especially important in navigating this racist society. Makes no sense to fill someones head up with bullshit and watch them crash and burn when they hit the obstacles put in place by racism.  I know that wasnt your point because you were trying to pretend that because Black people owned slaves (even though the vast majority were family) that somehow the US was not racist.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."




!50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not
Click to expand...

I knew you would start making excuses. 28% of free Blacks owned slaves but 90% of that 28% owned their family members to keep whites from claiming them as slaves. Sorry but you fail.

Did You Know? Free Blacks Owned Family Members as Slaves to Protect Them  |  Black Like Moi

"In a study done by Carter G. Woodson, it was found that in 1830, 13.7 percent of the black population was free, which amounted to some 319,599 people.  Of those people, 3,776 African Americans owned 12,907 slaves.  The total number of slaves at that time was around 2,009,043, so this represented an extremely small fraction.  The majority of black slave owners, around 94 percent, owned one to nine slaves each, and 42 percent owned only one slave.  Many black slave owners who owned only one slave most likely owned a family member in an attempt to protect them.  Woodson stated in _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_ that “The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy.  In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa…Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife.  If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators.”"


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me...
> 
> 
> *In fact, it was the Africans who did the raiding and selling of the Africans to the Europeans.
> 
> Over 3,000 or 28 percent of free negroes in New Orleans owned slaves.*
> 
> "Affirmative Action" and "Diversity Programs" are nothing more than nice sounding monikers for racial discrimination.
> Dr. Duke also shows how Slavery is used to used to justify discrimination against White people when the historical fact is that less than 1 percent of White people ever had slaves. There is actually more likelihood of an African American having direct ancestors who owned Black slaves than a White person having a direct ancestor who owned slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Spare you what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of building them up is warning them about the racism they will experience and the hypocrisy of this country in its founding. This is especially important in navigating this racist society. Makes no sense to fill someones head up with bullshit and watch them crash and burn when they hit the obstacles put in place by racism.
Click to expand...

Bigotry exist, it will always exist. Jews weren't allowed to practice medicine nobody would hire them, they opened their own hospitals.They didn't set back and complain about bigotry


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare you what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of building them up is warning them about the racism they will experience and the hypocrisy of this country in its founding. This is especially important in navigating this racist society. Makes no sense to fill someones head up with bullshit and watch them crash and burn when they hit the obstacles put in place by racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bigotry exist, it will always exist. Jews weren't allowed to practice medicine nobody would hire them, they opened their own hospitals.They didn't set back and complain about bigotry
Click to expand...

Did anyone bomb their communities and burn them to the ground time and time again like Black Wall Street?  Did entire counties practice racial cleansing and steal the land of Jews? Telling the youth that society is racist is not complaining. I dont really have much to say to whites about it because most just deny it.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would start making excuses. 28% of free Blacks owned slaves but 90% of that 26% owned their family members to keep whites from claiming them as slaves. Sorry but you fail.
> 
> Did You Know? Free Blacks Owned Family Members as Slaves to Protect Them  |  Black Like Moi
> 
> "In a study done by Carter G. Woodson, it was found that in 1830, 13.7 percent of the black population was free, which amounted to some 319,599 people.  Of those people, 3,776 African Americans owned 12,907 slaves.  The total number of slaves at that time was around 2,009,043, so this represented an extremely small fraction.  The majority of black slave owners, around 94 percent, owned one to nine slaves each, and 42 percent owned only one slave.  Many black slave owners who owned only one slave most likely owned a family member in an attempt to protect them.  Woodson stated in _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_ that “The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy.  In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa…Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife.  If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators.”"
Click to expand...

Yeah i'm sure. do you have proof of that ? Did those black tribesmen in African sell their family members to the Europeans as well?


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake outrage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of building them up is warning them about the racism they will experience and the hypocrisy of this country in its founding. This is especially important in navigating this racist society. Makes no sense to fill someones head up with bullshit and watch them crash and burn when they hit the obstacles put in place by racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bigotry exist, it will always exist. Jews weren't allowed to practice medicine nobody would hire them, they opened their own hospitals.They didn't set back and complain about bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone bomb their communities and burn them to the ground time and time again like Black Wall Street?  Did entire counties practice racial cleansing and steal the land of Jews? Telling the youth that society is racist is not complaining. I dont really have much to say to whites about it because most just deny it.
Click to expand...


of course, not in this country, but in Europe absolutely. Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would start making excuses. 28% of free Blacks owned slaves but 90% of that 26% owned their family members to keep whites from claiming them as slaves. Sorry but you fail.
> 
> Did You Know? Free Blacks Owned Family Members as Slaves to Protect Them  |  Black Like Moi
> 
> "In a study done by Carter G. Woodson, it was found that in 1830, 13.7 percent of the black population was free, which amounted to some 319,599 people.  Of those people, 3,776 African Americans owned 12,907 slaves.  The total number of slaves at that time was around 2,009,043, so this represented an extremely small fraction.  The majority of black slave owners, around 94 percent, owned one to nine slaves each, and 42 percent owned only one slave.  Many black slave owners who owned only one slave most likely owned a family member in an attempt to protect them.  Woodson stated in _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_ that “The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy.  In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa…Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife.  If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators.”"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i'm sure. do you have proof of that ? Did those black tribesmen in African sell their family members to the Europeans as well?
Click to expand...

Yes I do have proof. I posted the link so you can inform yourself. I dont mind if you dont believe it. Really I dont. Your belief wont effect what I teach my youth.  

Now you wandering all over the globe again instead of staying on point. Did your european ancestors sell their family to the Arabs?


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not outraged.  What gave you that idea?  Its just a fact I know and will not let die.  I see you skipped over the fact that Jews participated in killing other Jews. Did you have a point you were trying to make but failed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already made the point...ill repeat it for you Black kids should be build up, to be proud of who they are. Not used by the leftist scumbags, who spread anger and victim-hood which they uses for their own purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of building them up is warning them about the racism they will experience and the hypocrisy of this country in its founding. This is especially important in navigating this racist society. Makes no sense to fill someones head up with bullshit and watch them crash and burn when they hit the obstacles put in place by racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bigotry exist, it will always exist. Jews weren't allowed to practice medicine nobody would hire them, they opened their own hospitals.They didn't set back and complain about bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did anyone bomb their communities and burn them to the ground time and time again like Black Wall Street?  Did entire counties practice racial cleansing and steal the land of Jews? Telling the youth that society is racist is not complaining. I dont really have much to say to whites about it because most just deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course, not in this country, but in Europe absolutely. Anything else I can help you with?
Click to expand...

Well see they did that in this country to Blacks and in Africa.  Matter of fact the holocaust was based on the blueprints of what happened in Africa when the Germans colonized over there. Nobody really knows about it because...well they are Black.  There is not much you can help me with because you are white and not knowledgeable enough.


Shark Island Concentration Camp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would start making excuses. 28% of free Blacks owned slaves but 90% of that 26% owned their family members to keep whites from claiming them as slaves. Sorry but you fail.
> 
> Did You Know? Free Blacks Owned Family Members as Slaves to Protect Them  |  Black Like Moi
> 
> "In a study done by Carter G. Woodson, it was found that in 1830, 13.7 percent of the black population was free, which amounted to some 319,599 people.  Of those people, 3,776 African Americans owned 12,907 slaves.  The total number of slaves at that time was around 2,009,043, so this represented an extremely small fraction.  The majority of black slave owners, around 94 percent, owned one to nine slaves each, and 42 percent owned only one slave.  Many black slave owners who owned only one slave most likely owned a family member in an attempt to protect them.  Woodson stated in _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_ that “The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy.  In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa…Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife.  If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators.”"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i'm sure. do you have proof of that ? Did those black tribesmen in African sell their family members to the Europeans as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have proof. I posted the link so you can inform yourself. I dont mind if you dont believe it. Really I dont. Your belief wont effect what I teach my youth.
> 
> Now you wandering all over the globe again instead of staying on point. Did your european ancestors sell their family to the Arabs?
Click to expand...


Most Jews aren't Europeans. I don't have a problem with what you teach your kids, if they are proud, that can only be a good thing. You should be commended for it, if that is the case


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Many As 150000 Jews Served In Hitlers Military
> 
> "As many as 150000 Jews served in Hitlers military, some with the Nazi leader’s explicit consent, according to a U.S. historian who has interviewed hundreds of former soldiers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !50,000..Highly doubtful, partial Jews? can't really say, but in Jewish law there is no such thing as a partial Jew either you are or you're not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would start making excuses. 28% of free Blacks owned slaves but 90% of that 26% owned their family members to keep whites from claiming them as slaves. Sorry but you fail.
> 
> Did You Know? Free Blacks Owned Family Members as Slaves to Protect Them  |  Black Like Moi
> 
> "In a study done by Carter G. Woodson, it was found that in 1830, 13.7 percent of the black population was free, which amounted to some 319,599 people.  Of those people, 3,776 African Americans owned 12,907 slaves.  The total number of slaves at that time was around 2,009,043, so this represented an extremely small fraction.  The majority of black slave owners, around 94 percent, owned one to nine slaves each, and 42 percent owned only one slave.  Many black slave owners who owned only one slave most likely owned a family member in an attempt to protect them.  Woodson stated in _Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830_ that “The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy.  In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa…Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife.  If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators.”"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i'm sure. do you have proof of that ? Did those black tribesmen in African sell their family members to the Europeans as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have proof. I posted the link so you can inform yourself. I dont mind if you dont believe it. Really I dont. Your belief wont effect what I teach my youth.
> 
> Now you wandering all over the globe again instead of staying on point. Did your european ancestors sell their family to the Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Jews aren't Europeans. I don't have a problem with what you teach your kids, if they are proud, that can only be a good thing. You should be commended for it, if that is the case
Click to expand...

Yes most Jews are Ashkenazi Jews.  At least the white ones.

Surprise: Ashkenazi Jews Are Genetically European

"Though the finding may seem intuitive, it contradicts the notion that European Jews mostly descend from people who left Israel and the Middle East around 2,000 years ago. Instead, a substantial proportion of the population originates from local Europeans who converted to Judaism, said study co-author Martin Richards, an archaeogeneticist at the University of Huddersfield in England."


----------



## NoNukes

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
Click to expand...

It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.


----------



## Jroc

Spare me the Jew hate stuff. My lineage can be traced back 3000 years to the priest of the temple. I can post lots of studies refuting the Jew hater one, but why  bother? Start a thread on it if you like. You can team up with the white supremacists ..should be fun


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Spare me the Jew hate stuff. My lineage can be traced back 3000 years to the priest of the temple. I can post lots of studies refuting the Jew hater one, but why  bother? Start a thread on it if you like. You can team up with the white supremacists ..should be fun


I dont hate Jews. Genetics doesnt lie but someone in your family tree did.


----------



## Jroc

> By the time William was in his late twenties, he was in business for himself as a master cotton gin builder and repairer.  Ellison became a successful businessman and mechanic.  A bill to Judge Waite dated October 6, 1817 exemplified that Ellison was truly skilled at his work.  Ellison completely dissembled, rebuilt, and reassembled Waite’s cotton gin.  It probably took him twelve days to complete this job (Thomas Waites Papers, see Bill from Ellison to WaitesImproved Cotton Gins, Sumter Banner) .
> 
> According to the 1850 U.S. Census- He was South Carolina’s largest black slave owner.  In the entire state, only five percent of the people owned as much land as William (Ellison Family Graveyard, 2009). It was unusual, but not impossible, for former slaves to own slaves.





> When war broke out in 1861, William became a very devout supporter of the Confederacy. William turned his plantation over from being a cotton cash crop to farming foodstuff for the Confederacy when his grandson joined a Confederate Artillery Unit.



From Slave to Entrepreneur: The Life and Times of William Ellison>


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the Jew hate stuff. My lineage can be traced back 3000 years to the priest of the temple. I can post lots of studies refuting the Jew hater one, but why  bother? Start a thread on it if you like. You can team up with the white supremacists ..should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate Jews. Genetics doesnt lie but someone in your family tree did.
Click to expand...



I didn't say you did. You just use the white supremacist lines... I agree genetics don't lie


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> By the time William was in his late twenties, he was in business for himself as a master cotton gin builder and repairer.  Ellison became a successful businessman and mechanic.  A bill to Judge Waite dated October 6, 1817 exemplified that Ellison was truly skilled at his work.  Ellison completely dissembled, rebuilt, and reassembled Waite’s cotton gin.  It probably took him twelve days to complete this job (Thomas Waites Papers, see Bill from Ellison to WaitesImproved Cotton Gins, Sumter Banner) .
> 
> According to the 1850 U.S. Census- He was South Carolina’s largest black slave owner.  In the entire state, only five percent of the people owned as much land as William (Ellison Family Graveyard, 2009). It was unusual, but not impossible, for former slaves to own slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When war broke out in 1861, William became a very devout supporter of the Confederacy. William turned his plantation over from being a cotton cash crop to farming foodstuff for the Confederacy when his grandson joined a Confederate Artillery Unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Slave to Entrepreneur: The Life and Times of William Ellison>
Click to expand...

Sounds like Ben Carson. Still no match for the Jews that fought for Hitler and the Jewish mass murderer of other Jews under Stalin. What was your point in posting something I already knew?


----------



## Asclepias

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me the Jew hate stuff. My lineage can be traced back 3000 years to the priest of the temple. I can post lots of studies refuting the Jew hater one, but why  bother? Start a thread on it if you like. You can team up with the white supremacists ..should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate Jews. Genetics doesnt lie but someone in your family tree did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you did. You just use the white supremacist lines... I agree genetics don't lie
Click to expand...

White supremacists dont have valid lines. Everything I said was based on genetics. Next thing I know you will be denying Black Jews.


----------



## Jroc

Asclepias said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time William was in his late twenties, he was in business for himself as a master cotton gin builder and repairer.  Ellison became a successful businessman and mechanic.  A bill to Judge Waite dated October 6, 1817 exemplified that Ellison was truly skilled at his work.  Ellison completely dissembled, rebuilt, and reassembled Waite’s cotton gin.  It probably took him twelve days to complete this job (Thomas Waites Papers, see Bill from Ellison to WaitesImproved Cotton Gins, Sumter Banner) .
> 
> According to the 1850 U.S. Census- He was South Carolina’s largest black slave owner.  In the entire state, only five percent of the people owned as much land as William (Ellison Family Graveyard, 2009). It was unusual, but not impossible, for former slaves to own slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When war broke out in 1861, William became a very devout supporter of the Confederacy. William turned his plantation over from being a cotton cash crop to farming foodstuff for the Confederacy when his grandson joined a Confederate Artillery Unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Slave to Entrepreneur: The Life and Times of William Ellison>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Ben Carson. Still no match for the Jews that fought for Hitler and the Jewish mass murder of other Jews under Stalin. What was your point in posting something I already knew?
Click to expand...



Most people don't know it..well its been fun, but its almost 3 am in Detroit...  I gotta hit the bed


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rome's downfall occurred several thousand years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 2 thousand years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it was at the hands of the very people they colonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They so rejected the Romans...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they just rejected the rule of Romans, but not their culture, infrastructure or language. And most Romans melted with the population of the colonies.
> 
> Any European, including Germans, has a lot of Roman genes and Roman biological ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...that Europe was plunged into a "Dark Age" based on strict adherence to Christian Religious Dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They built magnificent cathedrals during these "Dark Ages", and the religious Dogma was not of European origin. Monotheism had nothing to do with Roman colonization, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most countries in Africa, have only recently gotten their independence, as in, within the last century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After these countries had gotten their independence, they became basket cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there was no demise of those who colonized them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the European countries disappeared, there would be no place to run away for black refugees from black countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me of planet of the apes. You should have never let us get smarter than you. You guys thought oh how cute these little harmless white creatures. You didn't take into consideration we would multiply the way we did or our brain size. Similar to how we underestimate Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didnt let you get smarter. You just learned how to lie and kill without regard for morals and life.  Doesnt take any intelligence to lie and kill.
Click to expand...

But it takes some intelligence to not be lied to or to not get enslaved.


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
Click to expand...

 

why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?

and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet


----------



## Iceweasel

NoNukes said:


> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.


So? What's your point? What is there to get ready for? With 70% whites it will be a while anyway, you'll be dead by then if it ever happens.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

NoNukes said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
Click to expand...


The largest aggregate being WHITE! MORON!!!

Go back to pulling your pud and let the adults talk.


----------



## NoNukes

bedowin62 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
Click to expand...

He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone. 
I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone.
> I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.
Click to expand...

 
oh i see; you were only performing your duty to avenge slighted left-wingers with the rhetoric you decry....................got it.


----------



## NoNukes

Lonestar_logic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was chattel slavery, Jim Crow etc. An attack on my Black nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The largest aggregate being WHITE! MORON!!!
> 
> Go back to pulling your pud and let the adults talk.
Click to expand...

I said not for long, you can only reply using name calling, which shows what a weak individual you are.


----------



## NoNukes

bedowin62 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone.
> I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see; you were only performing your duty to avenge slighted left-wingers with the rhetoric you decry....................got it.
Click to expand...

Good.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

NoNukes said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone.
> I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.
Click to expand...


He is a moron for the statement he made. I stated an accurate statement and I'm called a moron which in reality makes you a moron.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

NoNukes said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The largest aggregate being WHITE! MORON!!!
> 
> Go back to pulling your pud and let the adults talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said not for long, you can only reply using name calling, which shows what a weak individual you are.
Click to expand...


I don't live in the future. I live in the present, you should try it.


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Nation?  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The largest aggregate being WHITE! MORON!!!
> 
> Go back to pulling your pud and let the adults talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said not for long, you can only reply using name calling, which shows what a weak individual you are.
Click to expand...

 

you said a bunch of nothing; talk about a weak individual!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


Heard it before you were born. Blacks all have slave names. Their names used to be Kunta Kente'.....now it's Tyrone Shoelaces.


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
Click to expand...


No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
Click to expand...

That's racist.


----------



## NoNukes

bedowin62 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are pretty dumb even for a convict but you are aware of what a nation is right?
> 
> na·tion
> ˈnāSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> a *large aggregate of people* united by common descent, history, culture, or language, inhabiting a particular country or territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone.
> I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see; you were only performing your duty to avenge slighted left-wingers with the rhetoric you decry....................got it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
Click to expand...

You are afraid to listen to a Black man.


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> With about 13 percent of the population being black this is hardly a "black Nation"  moron!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a mixed nation, a melting pot, moron. And the non Whites will outnumber the Whites before you know it. Get ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why do you losers insist you can put things on the minds of others and then build some kind of case of bigotry against others?
> what do White people have to worry about becoming the minorty for? Are you saying they need to worry? making some kind of threat? are you saying people are people and the majority naturally oppresses others, and that it will be no different when non-whites are in the majority? what do whites have to "get ready" FOR exactly?
> 
> and the poster you called a moron was simply responding to another left-wing idiot like you that was rambling on about a "Black nation". so clearly he is the one that sees himself and his people as a seperate nation within a nation, and not suscribing to that whole "melting pot" notion.
> people like you are always trying to lecture others when you are the biggest hypocrites on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He responded by calling a person a moron. I showed him what it was like to be treated that way because you do not agree with someone.
> I said nothing hypocritical, you are a similar name caller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i see; you were only performing your duty to avenge slighted left-wingers with the rhetoric you decry....................got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
Click to expand...

 


YAWN
 you're the kind of loser that see affirmation of his bullshit in anything


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
Click to expand...

 

you're afraid to admit you listen to him only because he's Black


----------



## NoNukes

bedowin62 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're afraid to admit you listen to him only because he's Black
Click to expand...

I am listening to you, proof I will listen to anyone.


----------



## bedowin62

NoNukes said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're afraid to admit you listen to him only because he's Black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to you, proof I will listen to anyone.
Click to expand...

 

you arent really listening; just hearing


----------



## NoNukes

bedowin62 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're afraid to admit you listen to him only because he's Black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am listening to you, proof I will listen to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you arent really listening; just hearing
Click to expand...

Actually, I am reading.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Not in recent times or ancient times. So if Jews never experienced chattel slavery for 310 years I wont ever take the suggestion to get over the trials and tribulations we as Blacks go through seriously until Jews get over the holocaust. We are still experiencing our holocaust or Maangamizi. Anyone that has a problem with that can go suck a camels ass.



Black Africans, that were shipped to America (usually by Jewish slave traders) were already slaves in Africa.

The African slave owners jut sold their black slaves to Jewish traders, and these traders sold them in the New World.

Jews were prominent in slave trade, and not only in the Trans-Atliantic-Slave-Trade. Jews sold a lot of European Christians into Muslim countries in the Middle Ages. You can find all the facts in the Wikipedia.

But what happened to the black Slaves that were not shipped to America?

They probably had an even worse life, than those who where shipped to America.

White Christians abolished slavery, because they are very moral people.
But slavery continued in Africa and in some African countries slavery is still present, though it was formally abolished.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Here is your Jewish mass murderer of other Jews.
> *Genrikh Yagoda*



How many Jews did he kill?

I guess that most of his victims were not Jews, but Christians.


----------



## ClosedCaption

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> White supremacists dont have valid lines. Everything I said was based on genetics. Next thing I know you will be denying Black Jews.



What white supremacists are you talking about? White Jews, that treated black Jewish women with Depo-Provera and reduced their birthrate to a minimum?

Ethiopian women in Israel 'given contraceptive without consent'

Well, they do not like black people in Israel, and they openly say it:

*Israel's Interior Minister declares, 'this country belongs to the white man'.*

80 refugees are rounded up as Israel's Interior Minister declares, 'this country belongs to the white man'

And they get away with it, but not because they are white (white Christians would not get away with it), but because they are Jews.


----------



## hadit

ClosedCaption said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Does that make you feel better?  Now, tell us why what you said is not racist.  You're the one who thinks black people who don't think the way you like are uncle toms, a racist thing to say.


----------



## ClosedCaption

hadit said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?  Now, tell us why what you said is not racist.  You're the one who thinks black people who don't think the way you like are uncle toms, a racist thing to say.
Click to expand...


Feeling better isnt part of it.  Its exposing your bullshit


----------



## hadit

ClosedCaption said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> 
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that make you feel better?  Now, tell us why what you said is not racist.  You're the one who thinks black people who don't think the way you like are uncle toms, a racist thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feeling better isnt part of it.  Its exposing your bullshit
Click to expand...

So you have no defense of your racist comment?


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.



Moors were of mixed race, some of them were white, others were brown, but there were no black Africans among the Moors, dude.

Do you see any black Africans in this picture?

Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Black Africans were a little minority that inhabited the equatorial zone of Africa in ancient times.

The South Africa was populated by brown people, the Bushmen and the Pygmy.

North Africa was populated by white Caucasians, like Berber tribes.

The black Africans (Bantu tribes) expanded in the recent time, their expansion began 2500 years ago, and they genocided the Bushmen and the Pygmy people and partially mixed with them.






When white Dutchmen (the Boers) colonized South Africa, there were no black Africans in these regions. In fact, white Boers are the native population of this region, not black Africans.


----------



## Art__Allm

Sallow said:


> Europe after the Roman Empire was a pretty dismal place.



What Europe are you talking about?
Roman Empire occupied only a small part of Europe, South Europe.

North and East Europe were not affected by the dismantlement of West Roman Empire. And, as already said, Scandinavians and other Germanic tribes were better sailors and better warriors, than Romans, that is why they could get the control over the West Roman Empire (East Roman Empire existed till the 12th century). 



Sallow said:


> Hence the term "Dark Ages".



That is a silly term, and most historians do not use it any more, or use it in a different context, referring to the paucity of historical records:

----
_ However, many modern scholars who study the era tend to avoid the term altogether for its negative connotations, *finding it misleading and inaccurate for any part of the Middle Ages*.[9][10][11]

When the term "Dark Ages" is used by historians today, therefore, it is intended to be neutral, namely, to express the idea that the events of the period often seem "dark" to us* because of the paucity of historical records compared with both earlier and later times.**[*10]_

Dark Ages (historiography) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
---


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
Click to expand...


No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors were of mixed race, some of them were white, others were brown, but there were no black Africans among the Moors, dude.
> 
> Do you see any black Africans in this picture?
> 
> Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Black Africans were a little minority that inhabited the equatorial zone of Africa in ancient times.
> 
> The South Africa was populated by brown people, the Bushmen and the Pygmy.
> 
> North Africa was populated by white Caucasians, like Berber tribes.
> 
> The black Africans (Bantu tribes) expanded in the recent time, their expansion began 2500 years ago, and they genocided the Bushmen and the Pygmy people and partially mixed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When white Dutchmen (the Boers) colonized South Africa, there were no black Africans in these regions. In fact, white Boers are the native population of this region, not black Africans.
Click to expand...

That was funny. The Moors came in two colors. Black and Tawny. There is a reason moor was used in europe when speaking about Black people before the term negro came into use. You should learn your history and etymology.  I have been in Germany and I have seen the statues of the Moors. You sound like a fool.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> That was funny. The Moors came in two colors. Black and Tawny.
> There is a reason moor was used in europe when speaking about Black people before the term negro came into use. You should learn your history and etymology.



Educate yourself:

_*The Moors were initially of Berber and Arab descent, though the term was later applied to Africans, Iberian Christian converts to Islam, and people of mixed ancestry.[1][2]*_

*The term "Moors" has also been used in Europe in a broader, somewhat derogatory sense to refer to Muslims in general,[4]especially those of Arab or Berber descent, whether living in Spain or North Africa.[5]*

Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Berber people are white Caucasians, Arabs are mostly brown or white. And that were the initial Moors that conquered Andalusia.






As we see, the population of North Africa (Morocco, Algeria) has the same skin colour as the South Europeans.


---
_*The Muslims who invaded the Iberian Peninsula in 711 were **mainly Berbers, and were led by a Berber, Tariq ibn Ziyad...*._

Berbers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
---

And here is a picture of a Berber who lives in France:

Zinedine Zidane, born to Berber parents from Algeria (Kabyle)

The Moors had some black slaves or soldiers, and that is why Europeans paid attention to the "otherness" of Moors, stressing the fact, that there were some black people among them.

In any case, these black Moors were not the elite, they were just soldiers or slaves.





Asclepias said:


> I have been in Germany and I have seen the statues of the Moors. You sound like a fool.



Wow!

There were no Moors in Germany, and the meaning of the word "Moor" changed during the centuries.

The today Spanish definition "Moro" does not have anything to do with the initial meaning of this word:

*Among Spanish speakers,moro came to have a broader meaning, applied to both Filipino Moros from Mindanao, and the moriscos of Granada. Moro refers to all things dark, as in "Moor", moreno, etc. It was also used as a nickname; for instance, the Milanese Duke Ludovico Sforza was called Il Moro because of his dark complexion.*

Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry, but your argumentation is pathetic.



The South-Spanish people (Andalusia) are descendants of Moors that converted to Christianity.

I was to Andalusia and I did not see any black Spanish people there, except the black refugees from Sub-Saharan-Africa.


----------



## Iceweasel

Art__Allm said:


> Sorry, but your argumentation is pathetic.


He's a troll.


----------



## RKMBrown

DigitalDrifter said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 14 years ago, slavery ended 150 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And 14 - 150 = 136.
> 
> What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery, 9/11 is still pretty recent so it's no surprise American's are still livid about it.
> Slavery on the other hand is long gone and all's we here is whine whine whine !!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remind me of that the next 4th of July, Thanksgiving and Columbus day mmkaay?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That girl sure can cry.


----------



## theHawk

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



Wow, this young guy went through slavery and segregation?

This is the real problem, blacks like to fantasize that they themselves are slaves.  That they are in no way responsible for their own actions and situation in life.

It's a nice load of garbage, so it's no wonder progressives like Swallow gobble it up.


----------



## Art__Allm

Iceweasel said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your argumentation is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a troll.
Click to expand...


I guess he is not a black African, he is just a sock puppet.
Someone makes fun of black Africans, using this sock puppet.


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?
Click to expand...

You have nothing but insults, so it appears that you are the stupid one.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your argumentation is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess he is not a black African, he is just a sock puppet.
> Someone makes fun of black Africans, using this sock puppet.
Click to expand...

I must be in your head burning the landscape and causing you all around general stress. A sure tell is when white guys try to pretend I am not Black. Thanks for admitting you are stressed.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Black Moors had not reeducated europeans they would have reverted back to neanderthals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moors were of mixed race, some of them were white, others were brown, but there were no black Africans among the Moors, dude.
> 
> Do you see any black Africans in this picture?
> 
> Moors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Black Africans were a little minority that inhabited the equatorial zone of Africa in ancient times.
> 
> The South Africa was populated by brown people, the Bushmen and the Pygmy.
> 
> North Africa was populated by white Caucasians, like Berber tribes.
> 
> The black Africans (Bantu tribes) expanded in the recent time, their expansion began 2500 years ago, and they genocided the Bushmen and the Pygmy people and partially mixed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When white Dutchmen (the Boers) colonized South Africa, there were no black Africans in these regions. In fact, white Boers are the native population of this region, not black Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was funny. The Moors came in two colors. Black and Tawny. There is a reason moor was used in europe when speaking about Black people before the term negro came into use. You should learn your history and etymology.  I have been in Germany and I have seen the statues of the Moors. You sound like a fool.
Click to expand...

Ever see the movie True Romance where Dennis Hopper talks shit to a mafia guy played by Christopher Walken?  He knows he is about to be killed anyways so he says this:

Clifford Worley: You're Sicilian, huh?

Coccotti: Yeah

Clifford Worley: Ya know, I read a lot. Especially about things... about history. I find that shit fascinating. Here's a fact I don't know whether you know or not. Sicilians were spawned by n*ggers.

Coccotti: [He does a double take] Come again?

Clifford Worley: It's a fact. Yeah. You see Sicilians have black blood pumpin' through their hearts.  If you don't believe me you can look it up. Hundreds and hundreds of years ago the Moors conquered Sicily. 

Coccotti: Yes...

Clifford Worley: So you see, way back then, uh, Sicilians were waps from Northern Italy.  They all had blonde hair and blue eyes, but, uh, well, then the Moors moved in there, and uh, well, they changed the whole country. They did so much fuckin' with Sicilian women that they changed the whole bloodline forever. That's why blonde hair and blue eyes became black hair and dark skin. You know, it's absolutely amazing to me to think that to this day, hundreds of years later, that, uh, that Sicilians still carry that n*gger gene. Now this...

[Coccotti busts out laughing]

Clifford Worley: No, I'm, no, I'm quoting... history. It's written. It's a fact, it's written.

Coccotti: [laughing] I love this guy.

Clifford Worley: Your ancestors are n*ggers. Uh-huh.

[Starts laughing, too]

Clifford Worley: Hey. Yeah. And your great-great-great-great grandmother fucked a n*gger, ho, ho, yeah, and she had a half-n*gger kid... now, if that's a fact, tell me, am I lying? 'Cause you, you're part eggplant.

Then they shot him.


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing but insults, so it appears that you are the stupid one.
Click to expand...


Your illiteracy isn't my fault, moron.


----------



## squeeze berry

fuck black America


----------



## LittleNipper

ClosedCaption said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
Click to expand...

It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.


----------



## LittleNipper

ClosedCaption said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is from personal experience, but what the heck..
> 
> I have a friend from Jamaica that I worked with at the NYSE for 11 years. He started his own technical business and moved to Jamaica. He came back last year because of his business. At a dinner party at my place he told me he was tossed up against a car, hand cuffed and frisked. When he asked the police why this happened, they didn't answer but let him go. This is a college educated guy, clean cut, intelligent, and a business owner. He's also a sci fi nerd mixed with gym rat (We use to work out together at the Polytech Gym).
> 
> There was only one reason that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Because so many blacks are involved in the crime culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: Profiling is ok, as long as its not ME they profile.  "Why does the TSA have to search _ME_? _IM WHITE!!_ Waaaaa!
Click to expand...

You shouldn't run around looking like a clown, if you don't wish to be perceived as one.


----------



## sealybobo

LittleNipper said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
Click to expand...

Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.

But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.

And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.

The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.

Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat. 

The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.


----------



## sealybobo

P


mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like Ben Carson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
Click to expand...

The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.

The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word. 

You're a bad liar or fool.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> 
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
Click to expand...

Shut up moron...you're full of crap..you're the piece of shit racist on this thread


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> fuck black America


Your women have already set a course to do just that.


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds? You heard nothing because you are ignorant and hear nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing but insults, so it appears that you are the stupid one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your illiteracy isn't my fault, moron.
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point,


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a MESSAGE FROM BLACK AMERICA?
> 
> who the eff made you the spokesperson for Black America??
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why I don't recognize any of the black people that work at Kroger or speedway? After a week or two they are always gone. If I were an employer I wouldn't hire a black because I would think they won't stay.
Click to expand...



I live very very close to you i think.. I totally agree. Its so bad. Esp. near liqour stores and gas stations.


----------



## ninja007

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist don't want to listen or care. Blacks need to fix their own mess and stop living in the 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks are done complaining I'd like to talk about how us short people don't get a fair shake.
> 
> And I want reparations because I understand blondes have more fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, white people.  Seeing physical stature as being the same as Govt oppression because thats really all they have.
> 
> Oh and that they arent having as much fun.  Real important stuff there, good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I don't disagree with black people that America hasn't given them a fair shake. That much I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here comes the but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how have blacks responded? Thug mentality, gold teeth, baby mamas, pants low, eubonics, high crime rates, not taking school serious, poverty and welfare etc. They arent improving as a society despite us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats just the stuff racist pricks like you like to focus on.  Its like if I presented Meth and incest as being the legacy of whites.  Or rape and molestation the legacy of Catholics.
> 
> I like how you said "Hey you guys were oppressed for generations I get it....but what about your gold teeth"  Pretending that gold teeth is akin to the level of having the military and govt hold your head under water.
> 
> Just like the person above pretended that being short is the same as slavery.  Thats all you guys have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get you had a shitty past doesn't mean you have to have a shitty future. Me and Ben carson made it out of Detroit. We didn't forget where we came from. In fact we will never forget. Unacceptable.
> 
> We need to see more effort from within the black community. If I were a business owner I wouldn't want to open up a business near you people. That's why Kroger Walmart and meijer don't. Neither do manufacturers. So like I said, I'm OK if blacks come out where the jobs are. Just don't bring the crime and ruin our neighborhoods like you did Detroit.
Click to expand...



when you grow up with no father and have an attitude of whitey owes you you are already a lost cause.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
Click to expand...


We did make an effort.

We are making an effort.

From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".

And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.

It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure; why not? he isnt a race-baiting Black bigot like some one here
> 
> 
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
Click to expand...



In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.

From that right wing rag the New York Times.



http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0


"Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”

It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)

The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.

To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "


----------



## Correll

ninja007 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a MESSAGE FROM BLACK AMERICA?
> 
> who the eff made you the spokesperson for Black America??
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why I don't recognize any of the black people that work at Kroger or speedway? After a week or two they are always gone. If I were an employer I wouldn't hire a black because I would think they won't stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live very very close to you i think.. I totally agree. Its so bad. Esp. near liqour stores and gas stations.
Click to expand...


When I was middle management, I hired plenty of blacks. The only issue I had with them _as a group,_ was a small but significant percentage that interpreted the normal stupidity from upper management as racism. 

Of course, the really crappy resumes probably never made it pass HR for me to even see.


----------



## bedowin62

of course it is Progressives of any race, arrogant and ignorant, that claim to speak for everybody.
Black Progs claim to speak for "Black America" and White Progs claim to be speaking in the interests of everybody.
Moral of the story; Progressives are largely just moronic, arrogant people to be dismissed


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
Click to expand...

Apparently things have to be perfect or blacks won't stop being ghetto. 

Think about it. The black born 100 years from now will blame slavery for why he doesn't have a father.

I'd like to ask blacks when they'll be over it.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
Click to expand...

I will go out of my way to help a black. I have empathy for the ones that deserve it.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's the poster boy for it. Republicans love finding black uncle tom's they can use.
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
Click to expand...

These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.

Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go out of my way to help a black. I have empathy for the ones that deserve it.
Click to expand...



Do you understand my point?

I'm doing ok in my life, nice middle class life.

But I look back on it, and there were very few "breaks" in my life.

I had to work for almost everything I got. 

What there were plenty of times when I worked hard for something still didn't get it.

If there were just one or two more timse of me getting fucked instead of getting something I worked hard for, my life would be shit.

As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.

Or we are taking away any hope from poor whites who have no edge to overcome the minus of always been passed over for the black guy.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
Click to expand...


YOur opinion on that is another matter.

THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.


----------



## guno

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off


----------



## Correll

guno said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
Click to expand...



Do you really believe that? 

Or are you just trolling?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go out of my way to help a black. I have empathy for the ones that deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand my point?
> 
> I'm doing ok in my life, nice middle class life.
> 
> But I look back on it, and there were very few "breaks" in my life.
> 
> I had to work for almost everything I got.
> 
> What there were plenty of times when I worked hard for something still didn't get it.
> 
> If there were just one or two more timse of me getting fucked instead of getting something I worked hard for, my life would be shit.
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> Or we are taking away any hope from poor whites who have no edge to overcome the minus of always been passed over for the black guy.
Click to expand...

I don't feel sorry for poor whites. They/we have all the advantages.

But I do get your point. It's not like life is easy for us.

I can drive up and down the road I work on and 99% of the decision makers are white.


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so I really do no accept any responsibility for Blacks who once were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some note stuck to white people's door that says ANYONE wants them to take responsibility for slavery?  What the fuck does that even mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently things have to be perfect or blacks won't stop being ghetto.
> 
> Think about it. The black born 100 years from now will blame slavery for why he doesn't have a father.
> 
> I'd like to ask blacks when they'll be over it.
Click to expand...


Not if we start addressing some pretty real problems.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
Click to expand...

Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.

Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that I do not care if someone's great, great, great, great grandfather was a slave. It has no relevance now. Sure, we need to remember the past so that we do not repeat mistakes. There are enough mistakes to go around.
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is. And white America should make an extra effort to help poor blacks. For example we should be moving factories to Detroit not mexico.
> 
> But, black people are even losing support from us liberal whites. No one wants to open a business in Detroit. It's a war zone. And giving poor single mothers isn't a good idea because they just keep having more babies.
> 
> And black people, at least a lot of detroiters, don't take school serious so that doesn't make for a good interviewee or employee.
> 
> The other thing black people don't do is vote. That makes them bad citizens.
> 
> Don't show me Selma and then tell me 25% of blacks showed up to vote in 2014.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did make an effort.
> 
> We are making an effort.
> 
> From what the blacks on this site say, it was a complete waste. They didn't notice. Or they "forgot".
> 
> And it's one thing for 90% of the country to make an effort to help out 10% of the country.
> 
> It's quite another for 20% of the country to always take the short end of the stick for the other 80% (other minorities now, inclunding gays and women), (numbers pulled out of air to make the point, not researched)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will go out of my way to help a black. I have empathy for the ones that deserve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand my point?
> 
> I'm doing ok in my life, nice middle class life.
> 
> But I look back on it, and there were very few "breaks" in my life.
> 
> I had to work for almost everything I got.
> 
> What there were plenty of times when I worked hard for something still didn't get it.
> 
> If there were just one or two more timse of me getting fucked instead of getting something I worked hard for, my life would be shit.
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> Or we are taking away any hope from poor whites who have no edge to overcome the minus of always been passed over for the black guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel sorry for poor whites. They/we have all the advantages.
> 
> But I do get your point. It's not like life is easy for us.
> 
> I can drive up and down the road I work on and 99% of the decision makers are white.
Click to expand...


And none of those decisions are made with any concern for working class/poor whites. If anything they are made to cover that ass of that decision maker from discrimination suits.

You take some white kid just starting out, without any Rich kid connections, and you want to make sure that every time that their is a choice between him and some black (brown/gay/woman) he loses?

Given the demographics now, compared to when AA started, that means he will always lose.

YOu really want to do that to a whole Race?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> 
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
Click to expand...



Well aware of him and that interview you are thinking of.

I site an academic work, that lookED at decades of voting in every southern county, and you site a single interview given years after the fact.

"To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t."


Note the difference in the numbers for poor whites between pre democratic support for civil rights and afterward.

8%.

For upper income SOutherns? 24%.


This debunks the Southern Strategy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Iceweasel

sealybobo said:


> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is.


Which is stupid. People aren't a race of people, they are individuals. As has been pointed out (like it needed to be?) no white person today owned a slave and most don't even have it in their history here and many blacks don't either. 

Saying your race was wronged so you act out in a xyz fashion as a result is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard of.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron, that's all it took because I'm much too smart for that bull shit. I've heard those lies for decades now. I was exactly correct as evidenced by the defenders here.
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing but insults, so it appears that you are the stupid one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your illiteracy isn't my fault, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point,
Click to expand...


Lol, dude, you have no point other than the one between your ears.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine



What the hell???

lol, dude put the bong down ffs.


----------



## Jroc

guno said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
Click to expand...



The old white boy is going senile


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
Click to expand...


what the hell 
Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
*LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*

*An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.



So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
Click to expand...


Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
Click to expand...


Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



That just tells me there are a lot of black people in Fergusson or there are a lot of black criminals there.

Darren Wilson was justified in shooting the worthless thug Michael Brown. All your butthurt over it won't change that fact.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.



Hey you rot gut drinking onanist ....understand your denial is pathetic its whinny and its pussified ...much like you ...when you are not drunk and your hands are not sticky explain the US Justice Department Rep[ort detailing the organized racist exploitation of the Black in Ferguson...can you do that you entitled Right wing white "boy"....

hahhahhahgah


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".
Click to expand...


I didn't say they were moron, the stoner did.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just tells me there are a lot of black people in Fergusson or there are a lot of black criminals there.
> 
> Darren Wilson was justified in shooting the worthless thug Michael Brown. All your butthurt over it won't change that fact.
Click to expand...

*All his friends have paid the price...they lost their "piece of cake " Government  job exploiting the Blacks ...too bad so sad*


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just tells me there are a lot of black people in Fergusson or there are a lot of black criminals there.
> 
> Darren Wilson was justified in shooting the worthless thug Michael Brown. All your butthurt over it won't change that fact.
Click to expand...



Yes, and America has the most citizens in jail not because we have a bullshit justice system but because America is the home of the most violent and disfuctional people on the planet.  Waka Waka!


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you rot gut drinking onanist ....understand your denial is pathetic its whinny and its pussified ...much like you ...when you are not drunk and your hands are not sticky explain the US Justice Department Rep[ort detailing the organized racist exploitation of the Black in Ferguson...can you do that you entitled Right wing white "boy"....
> 
> hahhahhahgah
Click to expand...


Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just tells me there are a lot of black people in Fergusson or there are a lot of black criminals there.
> 
> Darren Wilson was justified in shooting the worthless thug Michael Brown. All your butthurt over it won't change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and America has the most citizens in jail not because we have a bullshit justice system but because America is the home of the most violent and disfuctional people on the planet.  Waka Waka!
Click to expand...


Hey! You are correct! Congratulations! You have taken your first step to maturity and intelligence! Don't screw it up.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The drunken masturbator continues to deny the obvious ...Racism lives and it lives in the hearts of the crazy white pussified whiners ..........
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRxqFQoTCJHnw6yZ_scCFULygAodTIMIcQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cagle.com%2F2014%2F08%2Fferguson-police%2F&bvm=bv.102829193,d.eXY&psig=AFQjCNHoz_shKnS33nEn033sJuYT21Y99Q&ust=1442583733601075']
	
[/URL]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.



I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The drunken masturbator continues to deny the obvious ...Racism lives and it lives in the hearts of the crazy white pussified whiners ..........



Hands up, don't shoot never happened. It is a proven lie, idiot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black citizens were wronged at Ferguson in the 21 st century  because the white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks and using them as an ATM machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were moron, the stoner did.
Click to expand...



You must be smoking something stronger because he said "white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks".  And for some reason you changed it into "whites profiting" and he never said that.  Nice try, next time dont quote the post you mischaracterize and itll be easier to lie about it


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
Click to expand...


I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
Click to expand...


Thats because he never said that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hey white Pussy when you sober up and stop whacking off read something

8 lies exposed by the Department of Justice's Ferguson report
*9 Egregious Examples Of Racism In Ferguson Uncovered ...*


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell???
> 
> lol, dude put the bong down ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were moron, the stoner did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be smoking something stronger because he said "white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks".  And for some reason you changed it into "whites profiting" and he never said that.  Nice try, next time dont quote the post you mischaracterize and itll be easier to lie about it
Click to expand...


"Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
Click to expand...


Ferguson Commission Report a Systemic Approach to Systemic Racism


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because he never said that.
Click to expand...


Can't read, moron?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?


How fucking drunk are you white pussy
*How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hey white Pussy when you sober up and stop whacking off read something
> 
> 8 lies exposed by the Department of Justice's Ferguson report
> *9 Egregious Examples Of Racism In Ferguson Uncovered ...*



Hey stupid, I told your ignorant ass that I'm not talking about the racism. I'm trying to get through to your poorly functioning brain that I want you to explain how whites were economically exploiting blacks like an ATM Machine. If you continue to refuse to answer then I'll waste no more time with your childish stupidity.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Too drunk to read ??????????????
Feds: Ferguson Preys Viciously on Black Residents
Mar 4, 2015 - Police in Ferguson, Missouri have presided over a predatory system of entrenched racism, economic exploitation and constitutional rights violations stretching back ... money for the city *


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
Click to expand...


There you go moron. That was what I was asking for. How hard was that? 

I only had to ask 3 or 4 times. You should have put the bong down like I said.


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
Click to expand...


Btw internet tough guy, the real pussy is the one who acts tough on an anonymous internet board.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell
> Targeting Cops: DOJ Report On Ferguson: INSANE RACISM, Extortion, etc.
> *LOL Wing Nut bastard Read something instead of drinking rot gut and masturbating*
> 
> *An extensive, six-month Department Of Justice report has recently been concluded and released to the public. It confirms what the residents ofFerguson, MO have been decrying for months: that the Ferguson/St. Louis County police regimes are not only thoroughly racist, but the city municipality itself disproportionately and illegally targets Black residents for extortion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were moron, the stoner did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be smoking something stronger because he said "white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks".  And for some reason you changed it into "whites profiting" and he never said that.  Nice try, next time dont quote the post you mischaracterize and itll be easier to lie about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
Click to expand...



He didnt say "whites profiting" anything.  Not sure where you are finding that but its not here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey white Pussy when you sober up and stop whacking off read something
> 
> 8 lies exposed by the Department of Justice's Ferguson report
> *9 Egregious Examples Of Racism In Ferguson Uncovered ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I told your ignorant ass that I'm not talking about the racism. I'm trying to get through to your poorly functioning brain that I want you to explain how whites were economically exploiting blacks like an ATM Machine. If you continue to refuse to answer then I'll waste no more time with your childish stupidity.
Click to expand...

stop drinking alcohol you stupid ass punk white pussy and start reading the links* SO YOU LEARN SOMETHING ..*asshole
*Lawsuits claim Missouri towns jail poor people for profit*
Reuters-Feb 9, 2015
_Ferguson_, _Missouri_ and a second St. Louis suburb are being ... by 20 _black_ residents, allege that officials in _Ferguson_ and neighboring Jennings have routinely been abusing and _exploiting_ impoverished individuals to boost city revenues. ... They are seeking _monetary_ damages, a declaration that the cities ..


----------



## Sallow

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> 
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
Click to expand...


Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.


Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because he never said that.
Click to expand...


Oh damn, you screwed it up already. Shame too, you are on the right track. I guess you just can't fix stupid.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw internet tough guy, the real pussy is the one who acts tough on an anonymous internet board.
Click to expand...

Hey punk boy you came on snarking me about stoner  now you gotta live with it ..punk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

They come on real tough but when you knock em up side the head they whine...


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stoner, I understand the race card being played. It's false and stupid but I understand it. What I didn't understand was how whites are profiting. When you are not stoned out of your tiny mind, explain yourself if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites arent profiting...the state is on the backs of the citizens.  If you dont understand that you should google "traffic fines state budgets".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were moron, the stoner did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be smoking something stronger because he said "white minority used the legal system they controlled to economically exploit Black folks".  And for some reason you changed it into "whites profiting" and he never said that.  Nice try, next time dont quote the post you mischaracterize and itll be easier to lie about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt say "whites profiting" anything.  Not sure where you are finding that but its not here.
Click to expand...


It would appear that "pretty fucking dense" is the answer to my question.


----------



## Sallow

Iceweasel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is stupid. People aren't a race of people, they are individuals. As has been pointed out (like it needed to be?) no white person today owned a slave and most don't even have it in their history here and many blacks don't either.
> 
> Saying your race was wronged so you act out in a xyz fashion as a result is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard of.
Click to expand...


Well race doesn't exist in biology, it's a societal construct.

And societies do wrong "races".


----------



## PredFan

TyroneSlothrop said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Btw internet tough guy, the real pussy is the one who acts tough on an anonymous internet board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey punk boy you came on snarking me about stoner  now you gotta live with it ..punk
Click to expand...


Like I said.....


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because he never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh damn, you screwed it up already. Shame too, you are on the right track. I guess you just can't fix stupid.
Click to expand...


You can go all day with varying ways to talk about someones intellect but what you cant do is put words in peoples mouth that they never said.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I told you to put the bong down and sober up. You didn't answer the question idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I told you pussy boy to stop drinking rot gut and masturbating....answer what does the Department of Justice say about Ferguson...*what does it say ..are you too drunk to read it ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doesn't say anything about the white people profiting from the blacks in Ferguson or how they are an ATM machine. Are you stoned, stupid, or illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats because he never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh damn, you screwed it up already. Shame too, you are on the right track. I guess you just can't fix stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can go all day with varying ways to talk about someones intellect but what you cant do is put words in peoples mouth that they never said.
Click to expand...


Ok, "really REALLY fucking dense".


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go moron. That was what I was asking for. How hard was that?
> 
> I only had to ask 3 or 4 times. You should have put the bong down like I said.
Click to expand...


Now that you have the information time to bail out and never address it.  Its easier to go into another thread claiming you know nothing about it.  Make it about bongs and stuff!  Yeah!


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
Click to expand...

That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Heres Pred debating.

NO ITS NOT, NO ITS NOT....YOU'RE A DUMBASS WHO CANT PROVE IT.

*Shows the evidence he's flat out wrong*

Oh, ok....I see....um, YOU'RE A STONER FREAK IDIOT LAMEO!


----------



## guno

Correll said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...

Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it

*America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It

http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862

And*

Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## guno

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


----------



## Sallow

That's not just PredFan.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Pred found his information to be so egregious that it couldnt be true.  The information was so out there that he didnt believe it!  IMPOSSIBLE said Pred because that would be really fucked up.

Then he was shown it was all true and what did Pred do?  Complain about how many times he had to ask for the information


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*'He's a f*cking kid': Video shows nine California cops arrest sobbing black teen 'for jaywalking'*


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
Click to expand...

Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid to listen to a Black man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idiot, I said quite clearly that I've heard it all before. How stupid are you exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have nothing but insults, so it appears that you are the stupid one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your illiteracy isn't my fault, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for proving my point,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, dude, you have no point other than the one between your ears.
Click to expand...

 In this country, we call that a nose.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race-card always seems to involve a Democrat.
> 
> The KKK is and always will be a Southern Democrat club.
> 
> 
> 
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
Click to expand...

One of what?

The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.


----------



## PredFan

ClosedCaption said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go moron. That was what I was asking for. How hard was that?
> 
> I only had to ask 3 or 4 times. You should have put the bong down like I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that you have the information time to bail out and never address it.  Its easier to go into another thread claiming you know nothing about it.  Make it about bongs and stuff!  Yeah!
Click to expand...


Hey moron, I asked him a question, eventually he answered it. I have no need to say more. Other than you being a immature moron, what's your problem?


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
Click to expand...

What state do you live in and how much do you make?  How much does the average citizen around you make?

Do you know how rich Oakland County Michigan was before you guys ran all the manufacturing out of the country?  High paid American workers ran them out?  No shit.  Who helped them by giving them tax breaks while leaving the country?  That would be the GOP.  Who would do that other than a party purposely trying to help corporations lower wages?  Who would turn a blind eye for so many years and say Mexicans were only here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do, and now just 6 years later you racists are so stupid you don't remember it was your own party fucking you.  We have an illegal employer problem here in America bub.  Not an illegal immigrant problem.  Because if you went after the employers the cockaroaches would scurry back to Mexico pronto andale aleba aleba fast as speedy gonzales.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in and how much do you make?  How much does the average citizen around you make?
> 
> Do you know how rich Oakland County Michigan was before you guys ran all the manufacturing out of the country?  High paid American workers ran them out?  No shit.  Who helped them by giving them tax breaks while leaving the country?  That would be the GOP.  Who would do that other than a party purposely trying to help corporations lower wages?  Who would turn a blind eye for so many years and say Mexicans were only here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do, and now just 6 years later you racists are so stupid you don't remember it was your own party fucking you.  We have an illegal employer problem here in America bub.  Not an illegal immigrant problem.  Because if you went after the employers the cockaroaches would scurry back to Mexico pronto andale aleba aleba fast as speedy gonzales.
Click to expand...

Wow, you managed to sneak a racist comment into a rant about people you claim are racist!  Juvenile debaters simply MUST be told of you.

If you want to do battle on naming areas hit hard by political agendas, we can certainly do that.  You open with Oakland County, I'll counter with Detroit.  Go.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
Click to expand...

From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in and how much do you make?  How much does the average citizen around you make?
> 
> Do you know how rich Oakland County Michigan was before you guys ran all the manufacturing out of the country?  High paid American workers ran them out?  No shit.  Who helped them by giving them tax breaks while leaving the country?  That would be the GOP.  Who would do that other than a party purposely trying to help corporations lower wages?  Who would turn a blind eye for so many years and say Mexicans were only here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do, and now just 6 years later you racists are so stupid you don't remember it was your own party fucking you.  We have an illegal employer problem here in America bub.  Not an illegal immigrant problem.  Because if you went after the employers the cockaroaches would scurry back to Mexico pronto andale aleba aleba fast as speedy gonzales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you managed to sneak a racist comment into a rant about people you claim are racist!  Juvenile debaters simply MUST be told of you.
> 
> If you want to do battle on naming areas hit hard by political agendas, we can certainly do that.  You open with Oakland County, I'll counter with Detroit.  Go.
Click to expand...

Where do you live and what do you do for a living?


----------



## ClosedCaption

PredFan said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Economically exploit them like an ATM machine." How fucking dense are you people really?
> 
> 
> 
> How fucking drunk are you white pussy
> *How Ferguson's tickets, fines violated rights of blacks - CNN ...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go moron. That was what I was asking for. How hard was that?
> 
> I only had to ask 3 or 4 times. You should have put the bong down like I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that you have the information time to bail out and never address it.  Its easier to go into another thread claiming you know nothing about it.  Make it about bongs and stuff!  Yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey moron, I asked him a question, eventually he answered it. I have no need to say more. Other than you being a immature moron, what's your problem?
Click to expand...


No, you didnt believe him that it happens because you're white and you think every black person is suffering from believing they are a victim instead of the belief coming from actual events.

Then you were shown the events that show that the state uses the black population to extort them and abuse them.  Your response to that horrible news was to complain about how many times you had to type.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
Click to expand...

I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in and how much do you make?  How much does the average citizen around you make?
> 
> Do you know how rich Oakland County Michigan was before you guys ran all the manufacturing out of the country?  High paid American workers ran them out?  No shit.  Who helped them by giving them tax breaks while leaving the country?  That would be the GOP.  Who would do that other than a party purposely trying to help corporations lower wages?  Who would turn a blind eye for so many years and say Mexicans were only here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do, and now just 6 years later you racists are so stupid you don't remember it was your own party fucking you.  We have an illegal employer problem here in America bub.  Not an illegal immigrant problem.  Because if you went after the employers the cockaroaches would scurry back to Mexico pronto andale aleba aleba fast as speedy gonzales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you managed to sneak a racist comment into a rant about people you claim are racist!  Juvenile debaters simply MUST be told of you.
> 
> If you want to do battle on naming areas hit hard by political agendas, we can certainly do that.  You open with Oakland County, I'll counter with Detroit.  Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live and what do you do for a living?
Click to expand...

I am a data architect.  Same question to you.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
Click to expand...

I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with

Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012

I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.  

Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.  

Detroit, MI - Forbes

Richmond, VA - Forbes

Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.
Click to expand...


I fully explained the reason in the part of my post that you cut, you dishonest moron.


----------



## Correll

Sallow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> The racists or nationalists are usually Republican because blacks vote democratic. Please don't tell me southern kkk votes with black people or for Obama.
> 
> The kkk loves trumps message. Which party is he in? The kkk also loves libertarian. Not to mention the tea party that yells the n word.
> 
> You're a bad liar or fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.
> 
> 
> Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb
Click to expand...


Willie Horton was a murderer let out of prison by Dukakis who raped and assaulted a woman and her husband for hours.

It was a completely valid issue, and reveal Dukakis to be a typical soft on crime lib.


----------



## Correll

Sallow said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is stupid. People aren't a race of people, they are individuals. As has been pointed out (like it needed to be?) no white person today owned a slave and most don't even have it in their history here and many blacks don't either.
> 
> Saying your race was wronged so you act out in a xyz fashion as a result is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well race doesn't exist in biology, it's a societal construct.
> 
> And societies do wrong "races".
Click to expand...


Really? How many whites have sickle cell anemia?


----------



## Correll

guno said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
Click to expand...



YOu words are unclear.

You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.
> 
> 
> Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willie Horton was a murderer let out of prison by Dukakis who raped and assaulted a woman and her husband for hours.
> 
> It was a completely valid issue, and reveal Dukakis to be a typical soft on crime lib.
Click to expand...

Except Reagan had the very same furlough program.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal. Blacks were wronged. And that's why black society is the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is stupid. People aren't a race of people, they are individuals. As has been pointed out (like it needed to be?) no white person today owned a slave and most don't even have it in their history here and many blacks don't either.
> 
> Saying your race was wronged so you act out in a xyz fashion as a result is one of the most retarded things I've ever heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well race doesn't exist in biology, it's a societal construct.
> 
> And societies do wrong "races".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How many whites have sickle cell anemia?
Click to expand...

There is something only Greeks and blacks get. I can't remember what it is right now but if you look how close Greece is to Africa I'm sure there's some past brotherhood or ancestry. I always know I had soul.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.
> 
> 
> Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willie Horton was a murderer let out of prison by Dukakis who raped and assaulted a woman and her husband for hours.
> 
> It was a completely valid issue, and reveal Dukakis to be a typical soft on crime lib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except Reagan had the very same furlough program.
Click to expand...


If he released a convicted murderer serving a life sentence who went on a rampage and raped and assaulted  a couple for hours, do you not think that that would reflect poorly on his administration and judgement and polices?


----------



## sealybobo

And


Correll said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
Click to expand...

 And when us whites still have all the money. 

Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.

Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur opinion on that is another matter.
> 
> THe point is they did not switch sides because of the dems flipping on Civil RIghts. The poor southern whites didn't flip until the 90s, 30 years after the point the Southern Strategy was supposed to have done it's Evul Work.
> 
> 
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.
> 
> 
> Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willie Horton was a murderer let out of prison by Dukakis who raped and assaulted a woman and her husband for hours.
> 
> It was a completely valid issue, and reveal Dukakis to be a typical soft on crime lib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except Reagan had the very same furlough program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he released a convicted murderer serving a life sentence who went on a rampage and raped and assaulted  a couple for hours, do you not think that that would reflect poorly on his administration and judgement and polices?
Click to expand...

No. You Ben gazid him.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
Click to expand...



YOu hope.

Regardless, two generations?

So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?

Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.


I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bs. Do you know who Reagan's Karl Rove was? Can't think of his name right now but he worked for Reagan and implemented the southern strategy.
> 
> Lee Atwater. That's his name. Look him up. That was the 80's my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough. A friend of my girlfriend's did an excellent documentary on him. You should check it out.
> 
> 
> Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story (2008) - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willie Horton was a murderer let out of prison by Dukakis who raped and assaulted a woman and her husband for hours.
> 
> It was a completely valid issue, and reveal Dukakis to be a typical soft on crime lib.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except Reagan had the very same furlough program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he released a convicted murderer serving a life sentence who went on a rampage and raped and assaulted  a couple for hours, do you not think that that would reflect poorly on his administration and judgement and polices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You Ben gazid him.
Click to expand...


The issue blew up in his face and his political opponents hit him with it.

He was held accountable for his policies.

It was completely valid.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myth of the Southern Strategy, research is presented that shows that poor whites in the south continued to vote based on economic interests after the Dems finally started supporting Civil Rights.
> 
> From that right wing rag the New York Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> "Everyone knows that race has long played a decisive role in Southern electoral politics. From the end of Reconstruction until the beginning of the civil rights era, the story goes, the national Democratic Party made room for segregationist members — and as a result dominated the South. But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t.
> 
> To be sure, Shafer says, many whites in the South aggressively opposed liberal Democrats on race issues. “But when folks went to the polling booths,” he says, “they didn’t shoot off their own toes. They voted by their economic preferences, not racial preferences.” Shafer says these results should give liberals hope. “If Southern politics is about class and not race,” he says, “then they can get it back.” "
> 
> 
> 
> These poor dumb southerners don't realize they vote against their own financial interests. Even the middle class ones are hurting themselves but they don't know it because they are middle class.
> 
> Middle class ppl shouldn't vote GOP either. They do because of wedge issues. God, gays, guns and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What state do you live in and how much do you make?  How much does the average citizen around you make?
> 
> Do you know how rich Oakland County Michigan was before you guys ran all the manufacturing out of the country?  High paid American workers ran them out?  No shit.  Who helped them by giving them tax breaks while leaving the country? * That would be the GOP. * Who would do that other than a party purposely trying to help corporations lower wages?  Who would turn a blind eye for so many years and say Mexicans were only here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do, and now just 6 years later you racists are so stupid you don't remember it was your own party fucking you.  We have an illegal employer problem here in America bub.  Not an illegal immigrant problem.  Because if you went after the employers the cockaroaches would scurry back to Mexico pronto andale aleba aleba fast as speedy gonzales.
Click to expand...




Obama working for more immigration. Yeah Obama we need more poor immigrants


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the subhuman "culture" of the white goyim thankfully is dying off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
Click to expand...

I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.

All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.

And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that?
> 
> Or are you just trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
Click to expand...


We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.

In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.

Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.

"We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.

Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.


----------



## Jroc

guno said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
Click to expand...








You could be Glenn Beck's brother ..White boy






[/QUOTE]


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, The fact is the demographic shift is taking care of the white chirstian "culture" and their narrative  that goes along with it
> 
> *America's Getting Less White, and That Will Save It
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/americas-getting-less-white-and-will-save-it-289862
> 
> And*
> 
> Why Whites Should Fear Demographic Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
Click to expand...

What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?


----------



## Jroc

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Why do you have to suck all the air out of the thread with your stupidity? And why do you have a blond Jesus as an Avatar? you do know Jesus was not a white boy right? Why do you perpetrate the white Jesus myth?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> 
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?
Click to expand...


IMO, we should F**K them a lot. And not in a nice way.

Trump? NOt sure. What I have heard from him is far and away the most aggressive stance on the issue of any serious candidate.

I agree that if employers were not offering jobs to them that would greatly reduce the problem.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu words are unclear.
> 
> You do realize that Whites will remain the largest single ethnic group even after "minorities" together become the "majority", right?
> 
> 
> 
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?
Click to expand...

They should be fined and sanctioned for hiring illegals. Let the illegals go back home. Why is Obama granting them executive amnesty? Why are the unions supporting Obama's amnesty? They sold out.Unions used to be against illegals..


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And
> And when us whites still have all the money.
> 
> Plus I promise you in 2 generations you will consider Hispanic and Arabic people as white. Chinese and Indians too. They all assimilate into white America. Look at the Mindy project. Her kids will be white Americans. Lucy lu? Her kids will be white. My Arab Iranian friends are just dark skinned whites. Other than not being blond they're just as white as I am.
> 
> Unless you go to a kkk rally then none of us are white enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be fined and sanctioned for hiring illegals. Let the illegals go back home. Why is Obama granting them executive amnesty? Why are the unions supporting Obama's amnesty? They sold out.Unions used to be against illegals..
Click to expand...

Because if you refuse to go after the illegal employers, and if employers aren't lying when they say they can't find Americans to do the work, may as well make it legal. It's like you want to keep fucking the neighbors daughter but you don't want to marry her


----------



## sealybobo

Notice jroc can only go so far as to impose a small fine and "sanction" them? Whatever the fuck that means. 

In other words a slap on the wrist.

Republicans don't really want to solve this problem.

And notice too Republicans can argue and flip flop on any issue. They are the masters of spin. 8 years ago it was jobs Americans won't do this year it's unions fault. You people are unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be fined and sanctioned for hiring illegals. Let the illegals go back home. Why is Obama granting them executive amnesty? Why are the unions supporting Obama's amnesty? They sold out.Unions used to be against illegals..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because if you refuse to go after the illegal employers, and if employers aren't lying when they say they can't find Americans to do the work, may as well make it legal. It's like you want to keep fucking the neighbors daughter but you don't want to marry her
Click to expand...


Who refuse Obama and the RINOs? who supports the Chamber of commerce?certainly not most conservatives


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Notice jroc can only go so far as to impose a small fine and "sanction" them? Whatever the fuck that means.
> 
> In other words a slap on the wrist.
> 
> Republicans don't really want to solve this problem.
> 
> And notice too Republicans can argue and flip flop on any issue. They are the masters of spin. 8 years ago it was jobs Americans won't do this year it's unions fault. You people are unfuckingbelievable.


LOL.... We defeated Bush's amnesty attempt where you been? Don't put words in my mouth boy


----------



## Jroc

All these illegals need to be going home, because our business cant hire them ..Romney called it self deportation and he was laughed at


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu hope.
> 
> Regardless, two generations?
> 
> So, defacto one party rule for two generations, with unbridled anti-white discrimination and dem policies including continued high levels of Third World immigration during that time?
> 
> Yeah, that's going to work out GREAT.
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the polite public discourse we have now, because these are the Good Old Days.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are done giving blacks aa. Time for them to stop asking for favors and making kids. If you are broke, don't reproduce.
> 
> All we have to do is start going after illegal employers like we did before bush stopped in 2000.
> 
> And don't forget as late as 2007 McCain said they were just here doing jobs Americans wouldn't do. You have amnesia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We might be done with AA, but "we" aren't in charge anymore. AA is the law of the land, and as demographic change works it's magic, it is going to INCREASE NOT DECREASE.
> 
> In the New Haven FIrefighter case, every dem appointed Justice voted for blatant anti-white discrimination caused by Disparate Impact Theory.
> 
> Once they are the Majority, AA will become MORE egregious, not less.
> 
> "We" aren't going to do shit. Unless Trump wins, and maybe not even then. Employers are NOT going to be punished. High levels of Third World immigration will continue. Any attempt to even address it will be demagogued to death.
> 
> Not sure of your point with McCain. I have often admitted that the GOP is complicit in the immigration crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do about the thousands of companies that knowingly hire illegals? We wouldn't need a wall if employers were worried about it. What does trump say about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be fined and sanctioned for hiring illegals. Let the illegals go back home. Why is Obama granting them executive amnesty? Why are the unions supporting Obama's amnesty? They sold out.Unions used to be against illegals..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because if you refuse to go after the illegal employers, and if employers aren't lying when they say they can't find Americans to do the work, may as well make it legal. It's like you want to keep fucking the neighbors daughter but you don't want to marry her
Click to expand...


But they are lying. 

They can't find Americans to do the work,_* for the shit wages*_ they want pay.


----------



## John Smith

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



Ongoing settler colonialism in America?
White Settler Society as Monster... ...and the Violence of Forgetting


----------



## sealybobo

Jroc said:


> All these illegals need to be going home, because our business cant hire them ..Romney called it self deportation and he was laughed at


But they do. Why? Because work raids and fines stopped when bush got in. And this all started on Reagan's watch. Before him migrant fruit pickers came and left at the end of the summer. The GOP wanted to flood the market with workers. It lowers wages. That's the GOP wet dream.


----------



## sealybobo

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


My last name is only what it it is because 500 years ago my great great great great etc grandfather made his daughter marry her husband and his name just so happened to be sealybobo.

Don't you feel lucky being born in this century and in this continent?


----------



## Jroc

sealybobo said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these illegals need to be going home, because our business cant hire them ..Romney called it self deportation and he was laughed at
> 
> 
> 
> But they do. Why? Because work raids and fines stopped when bush got in. And this all started on Reagan's watch. Before him migrant fruit pickers came and left at the end of the summer. The GOP wanted to flood the market with workers. It lowers wages. That's the GOP wet dream.
Click to expand...


Is it my job to defend the GOP the establishment who has sold out to the crony capitalist? they want the cheap labor, Democrats want the votes. Reagan's ended up regretting his immigration reform, because he didn't get the enforcement, and border security he wanted. This isn't the 1980s. Wages are stagnant, immigration is out of control. and Obama takes it upon himself, not to go through congress, but to simply declare executive amnesty.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully explained the reason in the part of my post that you cut, you dishonest moron.
Click to expand...


It doesnt matter what you "explained".  What I posted is the result minus your explanation that means dick.


----------



## Correll

Jroc said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these illegals need to be going home, because our business cant hire them ..Romney called it self deportation and he was laughed at
> 
> 
> 
> But they do. Why? Because work raids and fines stopped when bush got in. And this all started on Reagan's watch. Before him migrant fruit pickers came and left at the end of the summer. The GOP wanted to flood the market with workers. It lowers wages. That's the GOP wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it my job to defend the GOP the establishment who has sold out to the crony capitalist? they want the cheap labor, Democrats want the votes. Reagan's ended up regretting his immigration reform, because he didn't get the enforcement, and border security he wanted. This isn't the 1980s. Wages are stagnant, immigration is out of control. and Obama takes it upon himself, not to go through congress, but to simply declare executive amnesty.
Click to expand...



The effect of wage suppression is not limited to illegal immigrants. This all goes back to the Kennedy Immigration Act of 65, which made the US immigration policy to import mostly unskilled Third World immigrants.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully explained the reason in the part of my post that you cut, you dishonest moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what you "explained".  What I posted is the result minus your explanation that means dick.
Click to expand...


No, you ask a question that I have already answered, and that answer you cut so you could ask the question.

Dick.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully explained the reason in the part of my post that you cut, you dishonest moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what you "explained".  What I posted is the result minus your explanation that means dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ask a question that I have already answered, and that answer you cut so you could ask the question.
> 
> Dick.
Click to expand...


So what?  That doesnt change anything about the results of your faggot ass proposal and what the results of that proposal will be


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As whites become a MINORITY, we cannot afford to give preferential treatment to blacks or others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont give preferential treatment to the minority because the majority will become the minority one day?  If that isnt the funniest thing.  He makes it sound like being a minority is a disadvantage.  But that cant be true because whites tell minorities all the time how equal it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fully explained the reason in the part of my post that you cut, you dishonest moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what you "explained".  What I posted is the result minus your explanation that means dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you ask a question that I have already answered, and that answer you cut so you could ask the question.
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  That doesnt change anything about the results of your faggot ass proposal and what the results of that proposal will be
Click to expand...



What do you think the results of my proposal will be?


----------



## ClosedCaption

I just said it dumb fucker...you quoted it


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> I just said it dumb fucker...you quoted it




Mmm, nope. YOu made no predictions of what would occur. 

What do you think the results of my proposal would be?

And while you are at it, could you state what you perceive my proposal to be? Just to make sure we are on the same page?


----------



## bornright

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


There has been many incorrect things preached to the black race over the years.  This poor kid actually believes this nonsense.  These lies told to blacks have made things a lot worse for whites and especially blacks.   Everybody loses except for the few such as Al Sharpton and the many politicians.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said it dumb fucker...you quoted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, nope. YOu made no predictions of what would occur.
> 
> What do you think the results of my proposal would be?
> 
> And while you are at it, could you state what you perceive my proposal to be? Just to make sure we are on the same page?
Click to expand...


You asked me what I thought the results of your proposal will be.  I told you, now you want to debate whether it was a thought or a prediction...

Bye


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said it dumb fucker...you quoted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, nope. YOu made no predictions of what would occur.
> 
> What do you think the results of my proposal would be?
> 
> And while you are at it, could you state what you perceive my proposal to be? Just to make sure we are on the same page?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked me what I thought the results of your proposal will be.  I told you, now you want to debate whether it was a thought or a prediction...
> 
> Bye
Click to expand...


I was talking to someone else when you jumped in, and after some raving offered that you mentioned the "results" of my proposal. 

But with zero information about what you thought those results would be.

From your tone you seem against my proposal, but you have given me no information on what those results would be.

I'm curious of what terrors you imagine if we do not discriminate against whites in favor of blacks.


----------



## Art__Allm

bornright said:


> There has been many incorrect things preached to the black race over the years.  This poor kid actually believes this nonsense.  These lies told to blacks have made things a lot worse for whites and especially blacks.   Everybody loses except for the few such as Al Sharpton and the many politicians.



I think that in a multi-racial society there cannot be any harmony.
Such a society is doomed.

The result will be separation, and a peaceful separation is preferable, but not always achievable.

In a multi-racial society the different races will always feel that they are discriminated because of their "otherness".

On the other hand it is understandable, that in a multi-racial society nepotism will always thrive. It is human and understandable.

Everybody prefers to be surrounded by people who are like himself.
You cannot change it, it is ingrained in human genes, and it is the result of evolution.


I fully agree with Muhammad Ali.
He is an intelligent black person.

In a society, like USA, people who constantly talk about "racism" and instigate the blacks and whites against each others, are themselves the biggest racists.

A multi-racial society is doomed, because such a society cannot be a meritocratic society.

Not the most intelligent people get the better jobs, but the people with the "right" race.

If you introduce quotas and affirmative actions, you destroy meritocracy, which is colour blind.

In a homogeneous society you do not have such problems, not the people with the "right" colour become leaders and get the better jobs, because all people are of the same race in a homogeneous society, but people with the highest IQ.

In the USA the group with better networking abilities (nepotism) will eventually dominate the society, not the most intelligent people who should be the leaders.

There is no meritocracy in the USA any more, and that is the reason why USA is going down the drain.

The Myth of American Meritocracy


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


Pretty accurate stuff. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be they're trying to play catch up for the last few hundred years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started out in prison. Took me a FEW years. Just how stupid are they?
Click to expand...

A white person with a criminal record is more likely to get a job than a black person with a clean record. 

Resumes with black sounding names don't even get considered more often than not. 

Let that sink in. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Jroc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids should be built up, not torn down and given excuses why they cant succeed
Click to expand...

What's your point, that we need MORE black history? 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroc

MarcATL said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids should be built up, not torn down and given excuses why they cant succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point, that we need MORE black history?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

We do actually, build the kids up with pride in their heritage, not tear them down and make them angry at Whitey and America,and give them reason why they can't accomplish anything they set their minds to in America


----------



## Sallow

bornright said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been many incorrect things preached to the black race over the years.  This poor kid actually believes this nonsense.  These lies told to blacks have made things a lot worse for whites and especially blacks.   Everybody loses except for the few such as Al Sharpton and the many politicians.
Click to expand...


Nothing in the video is a lie.


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been many incorrect things preached to the black race over the years.  This poor kid actually believes this nonsense.  These lies told to blacks have made things a lot worse for whites and especially blacks.   Everybody loses except for the few such as Al Sharpton and the many politicians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing in the video is a lie.
Click to expand...

Please. When a video starts with jungle bunny civilizations, it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## MarcATL

Jroc said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone gets to this guy and lets him know that never in any instant of history has begging the oppressor to stop oppressing worked.  Forsake white culture. Teach your children the truth about who they are. Kings and Queens. Build your own community. Spend your money there first and if possible only there. Never quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids should be built up, not torn down and given excuses why they cant succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point, that we need MORE black history?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do actually, build the kids up with pride in their heritage, not tear them down and make them angry at Whitey and America,and give them reason why they can't accomplish anything they set their minds to in America
Click to expand...

That's already happening during black history month. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> View attachment 50187


Basically 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Sallow said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
Click to expand...

Pegged him. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie

how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life


----------



## bedowin62

MarcATL said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL FOLKS know why you need a comic strip to say the same intellectually dishonest things you say with words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're basically part of a school of thought that believes slavery in this country wasn't so bad, the west brought "civilization" to Africa, racism ended after the civil war, life was never meant to be fair, the rich are rich because god loves them, the civil war wasn't about slavery, the north attacked the south, you are just one lottery ticket away from having it all.
> 
> That's not "Normal Folks".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pegged him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 

i'm so far up in you idiots heads you need to drum up months-old posts and use a STRAW MAN to attack me?
me mentioning historical facts of PROGRESSIVE FAILURE doesnt equate to me having an affinity for slavery

you're a pathetic loser; and stuff like this is why my ratings explode. people can see you people for what you are; race-baiting bomb-throwing losers


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life



Systemic racism still exists, it's just not as bad as it was pre 1970. No thanks to folks like yourself.


----------



## Stephanie

Sallow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systemic racism still exists, it's just not as bad as it was pre 1970. No thanks to folks like yourself.
Click to expand...


you're the biggest race hustler and bigot on this board.


----------



## Selurong

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.



As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.

After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"

And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.

The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.

*"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)

So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.

However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.

Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.

There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.

Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.

And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.

Stay strong, stay vigilant.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life




So you have had the advantage of being white, so why are you collecting gob'ment benefits and living in a trailer park eating gobment cheese? Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Selurong

Well to be fair to White Americans, not all its actions were totally evil. America served as a beacon of light for democracy and progress during World War 2 against the Japanese Imperialists and German Nazis and also as a symbol of freedom during the Cold War vs Soviet Communist slavery. So let's also stop setting up scapegoats for ourselves and see how sometimes. Our problems are often our own doing. And that whitey is also a human being like ourselves. Not some kind of one-dimensional evil creature.


----------



## Selurong

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have had the advantage of being white, so why are you collecting gob'ment benefits and living in a trailer park eating gobment cheese? Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
Click to expand...


Anybody with a sense of dignity shouldn't even try get near the "gobment benefits" shebang.

Nothing is as disgusting as a parasitic free-loader.


----------



## MarcATL

Selurong said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
Click to expand...

This is a good post. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Selurong

MarcATL said:


> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a good post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
Click to expand...

No, they do the exact opposite. They say, no, they COMMAND you to "Never forget!"

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
Click to expand...

Slavery was an attack on a nation smarty.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bedowin62

MarcATL said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Message To Black People From An American:
> 
> GET THE FUCK OVER IT !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the Jews get over the Holocaust and never make another mention of it again. Then and only then would I take your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long was that anyway?  Like, a summer or some shit.
> 
> We just had the anniversary of 9/11 which was one day.  Did anyone say get over it or would doing so be an asshole move?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that was just some bullshit towers.  Why havent people gotten over that? Why are there people to this day still traumatized by 9/11 and they werent even there to experience it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because it was an attack on a nation dullard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery was an attack on a nation smarty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 

no it wasnt idiot; the government condoned it.


----------



## bedowin62

you carry a chip on your shoulder because it makes you feel good. it has nothing to do with the state of race relations today, or your opportunities, or lack of them, for success


----------



## sealybobo

NoNukes said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
Click to expand...

Not a gun?


----------



## Stephanie

GET that title. a message from BLACK AMERCIA

and here I thought we ALL JUST: AMERCIANS.

Who knew some were more special than others


----------



## sealybobo

bedowin62 said:


> you carry a chip on your shoulder because it makes you feel good. it has nothing to do with the state of race relations today, or your opportunities, or lack of them, for success


Like the father on the TV show blackish.

His son who grew up around whites in a good neighborhood with white friends can't relate.


----------



## sealybobo

N


Stephanie said:


> GET that title. a message from BLACK AMERCIA
> 
> and here I thought we ALL JUST: AMERCIANS.
> 
> Who knew some were more special than others


Nope. There are us Americans and then you God damn amercians


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> and here I thought we ALL JUST: AMERCIANS.



No you didnt


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.' 

Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.

Without slavery you wouldn't be here.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.




Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.

Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ClosedCaption said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
Click to expand...


Africa got raped because it never developed itself. Still hasn't. It's the welfare continent relying on foreign aid instead of improving things for its' own peoples. In a way slavery was the best thing that could have happened to it spreading black genes around the world whereas without it they'd have stayed there.

Sucks, but oftewn times bad things have good effects. Holocaust's the same way. Without it, Israel likely wouldn't exist as it does now. Founding of it in 1948 was a direct result of the Holocaust a few years before. WWII and the Nazis gave the world the space age. Artillery computers modern computing. Slavery too has had positive effects.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.


I'm not mad at the meteor that murdered 99% of my ancestors. If it didn't I wouldn't be here.

But all those poor triceratops and wooley mammouth an velopsa raptors. God is truly evil.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Delta4Embassy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa got raped because it never developed itself. Still hasn't.
Click to expand...


False, look up apartheid and African Colonization.  It was raped to all hell by Europeans.



> It's the welfare continent relying on foreign aid instead of improving things for its' own peoples. In a way slavery was the best thing that could have happened to it spreading black genes around the world whereas without it they'd have stayed there.



Again, thats a nice little theory to tie in with American blacks and welfare but do you think Portugal, Euro and French were there doing Safari's?





> Sucks, but oftewn times bad things have good effects. Holocaust's the same way. Without it, Israel likely wouldn't exist as it does now. Founding of it in 1948 was a direct result of the Holocaust a few years before. WWII and the Nazis gave the world the space age. Artillery computers modern computing. Slavery too has had positive effects.



Yes, but lets stop pretending that America would be the America it is today without slavery shall we?  I mean, if we're being honest and all


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not mad at the meteor that murdered 99% of my ancestors. If it didn't I wouldn't be here.
> 
> But all those poor triceratops and wooley mammouth an velopsa raptors. God is truly evil.
Click to expand...


Mixing your mass extinctions. ): Mammoths were extant not 10,000 years ago. Triceratops went bye-bye 65 million years ago.


----------



## Yarddog

ClosedCaption said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
Click to expand...



Telling people to shut up instead of conversing.  You must be an American Liberal.   Because your so much better and smarter, every thing isn't as black and white as you make it out to be.  America would still be great,  we were great despite slavery.     Guess you never heard of the yin and the yang,   with good comes bad and with bad comes good,   its just life,  you can't go back and change it but if you want to play the blame game you can make everyone miserable including yourself


----------



## ClosedCaption

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling people to shut up instead of conversing.  You must be an American Liberal.
Click to expand...


Ok, I can see where this is going.  Ignore the topic and wag a finger at someone



> Because your so much better and smarter, every thing isn't as black and white as you make it out to be.



Saying you disagree without pointing out the disagreement.  Classic nothing statement!



> America would still be great,  we were great despite slavery.



Assertive statements that attempts to push your ideas as "fact"




> Guess you never heard of the yin and the yang,   with good comes bad and with bad comes good,   its just life,  you can't go back and change it but if you want to play the blame game you can make everyone miserable including yourself



Again, a nothing statement like "water is wet" and including another personal dig.  Wow, you've convinced me sir...Yin and Yang, Slavery!  Got it


----------



## Yarddog

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling people to shut up instead of conversing.  You must be an American Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I can see where this is going.  Ignore the topic and wag a finger at someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because your so much better and smarter, every thing isn't as black and white as you make it out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying you disagree without pointing out the disagreement.  Classic nothing statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America would still be great,  we were great despite slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assertive statements that attempts to push your ideas as "fact"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you never heard of the yin and the yang,   with good comes bad and with bad comes good,   its just life,  you can't go back and change it but if you want to play the blame game you can make everyone miserable including yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a nothing statement like "water is wet" and including another personal dig.  Wow, you've convinced me sir...Yin and Yang, Slavery!  Got it
Click to expand...




Why is that Arab countries are so backwards?   They've been raping and pillaging others for centuries,   They should be much more advanced.  Truth is there are many other factors to a society than the blame you can place on someone else.  You just like to blame America first


----------



## ClosedCaption

Thanks, now you've abandoned the thread topic which shows I have you over a barrel.  Good job there buddy.


----------



## Yarddog

ClosedCaption said:


> Thanks, now you've abandoned the thread topic which shows I have you over a barrel.  Good job there buddy.




Well that's your opinion,   But I don't think comparables are abandoning the thread.  Without Oil.  Much of the Middle East would be much more backwards.  

Part of Africa's problem historically is their geography and their lack of sailing fleets,   Their geography was not as conducive to the need and development for that,  as European countries , always had a place close by they needed to sail to.  They had a much greater need for new inventions and technology increased by necessity.

Africans had less of a need for invention because of many natural factors,  they were rather self sustaining.  Blaming others for Africa's lack of development , tells a part of the story by not the greater story


----------



## ClosedCaption

You abandoning the thread topic isnt my opinion...its a fact dumbass.


----------



## NoNukes

Stephanie said:


> GET that title. a message from BLACK AMERCIA
> 
> and here I thought we ALL JUST: AMERCIANS.
> 
> Who knew some were more special than others


We are all more special than you.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.


I dont owe anything for slavery bringing my ancestors here. You sound like a retard.


----------



## Asclepias

Delta4Embassy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleanty of prejudice even in all monoethnic communities. Even if blacks existed on their own, they'd still fight amongst themselves just as they're doing already with 'black' vs 'less black.'
> 
> Bottom line is unless you were actually a slave, you owe a trendous thanks to slavery bringing your ancestors over here. Not like it'd have been better if you stayed in Africa. Life expectency of 560 if you're lucky. Profound poverty, every fifth or so person has HIV, famine, civil wars, general misery.
> 
> Without slavery you wouldn't be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up stupid...without slavery America wouldnt be what it is today.  And without slavery Africa wouldnt have been raped into the ground the way it was.
> 
> Ya'll like to pretend that America would've been like this no matter what so thank your lucky stars you're here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa got raped because it never developed itself. Still hasn't. It's the welfare continent relying on foreign aid instead of improving things for its' own peoples. In a way slavery was the best thing that could have happened to it spreading black genes around the world whereas without it they'd have stayed there.
> 
> Sucks, but oftewn times bad things have good effects. Holocaust's the same way. Without it, Israel likely wouldn't exist as it does now. Founding of it in 1948 was a direct result of the Holocaust a few years before. WWII and the Nazis gave the world the space age. Artillery computers modern computing. Slavery too has had positive effects.
Click to expand...

What whites consider "developed" doesnt hold merit.  This is why people of color the world over consider you whites a virus. Thats why I always say fuck what a white boy thinks.


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life


Slavery has never been over dummy.  Why do you clowns never do your research and figure it out?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a gun?
Click to expand...

No they like us to have guns so we can go to jail for killing another Black person and hopefully get a 2 for 1. A Black man thats educated understands the system and teaches other Black people how to succeed.


----------



## Sallow

Selurong said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
Click to expand...


What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.

I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.


----------



## Sallow

Stephanie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long has slavery been over? how long is everything wrong in these peoples lives going to be dumped on the other people living in this country. 100 years isn't enough to go make something of yourself. it's beyond pathetic and people fed up with you already. go get a life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systemic racism still exists, it's just not as bad as it was pre 1970. No thanks to folks like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're the biggest race hustler and bigot on this board.
Click to expand...


Meh.

The first is a made up, bullshit term conservatives use to attack advocates.

The second? You have no idea what it's meaning actually is..


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> What whites consider "developed" doesnt hold merit.  This is why people of color the world over consider you whites a virus. Thats why I always say fuck what a white boy thinks.


How's that workin out for ya?


----------



## JQPublic1

PredFan said:


> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.


Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they like us to have guns so we can go to jail for killing another Black person and hopefully get a 2 for 1. A Black man thats educated understands the system and teaches other Black people how to succeed.
Click to expand...

If only more were like you.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
Click to expand...

We all got problems.

Let me explain the difference between white metro Detroit and flint Saginaw and Detroit. I just bought a $6500 quad. I put it in my garage. No one would do this in the hoods. The bike be gone by 6 o'clock in the morning.

It could happen here too. I'm not naive. But it WOULD happen in Detroit Saginaw or flint.


----------



## PredFan

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure moron. Learn to read.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
Click to expand...

I don't even know what that means but if you're arguing with predfan I automatically agree with you and I'm white.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceweasel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What whites consider "developed" doesnt hold merit.  This is why people of color the world over consider you whites a virus. Thats why I always say fuck what a white boy thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that workin out for ya?
Click to expand...

Great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> an educated Black man is only a threat to Progressives. And of course an educated Black man's education is worthless if he allows himself to be a petty, race-baiting Progressive brainwashed loser anyway....................like somebody here.....................ijs
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a break. An educated Black man is a threat to the white racist system constructed here in the US. Practically everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most dangerous thing in America is a Black man with a library card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they like us to have guns so we can go to jail for killing another Black person and hopefully get a 2 for 1. A Black man thats educated understands the system and teaches other Black people how to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only more were like you.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of us.  The media doesnt really like showcasing guys like us.  Who would the repubs blame their poverty on?


----------



## Yarddog

Sallow said:


> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
Click to expand...



Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time


----------



## JQPublic1

PredFan said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure moron. Learn to read.
Click to expand...


Learn to write. I can read well connected sentences  in the english language but the garbled mess you type is almost indecipherable.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## NoNukes

Vigilante said:


>


The protest is not going to get you shot.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what that means but if you're arguing with predfan I automatically agree with you and I'm white.
Click to expand...


Why do White people lie right in your face? You agreed with PredFan's statement now you say you agree with me. Are you trying to make Liberals look like liars? Please don't call yourself a liberal...You act more like a conservative than anything else. 


Note the red highlighted text.  You  know what I meant. All  26 of the BIG GUTS who gave
PredFan an atta-boy for that oneliner know what I meant. I meant that  forseveral centuries White men  savored the sexual pleasure of Black mistresses or slaves and sired multitudes of mulatto offspring. Is there no residual culpability in that for White men to own? Many of those anonymous  dark skinned citizens you heap scorn upon are descendants of your ancestors. Shall I unearth the sordid history where White men denied their own children equality under the law and fought to keep them from attaining it?


----------



## JQPublic1

Vigilante said:


>





Vigilante said:


>



When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.


Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!


----------



## Selurong

Yarddog said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
Click to expand...

Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.

This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"

America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.

We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).

Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines. 

Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines. 

That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD. 

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what that means but if you're arguing with predfan I automatically agree with you and I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do White people lie right in your face? You agreed with PredFan's statement now you say you agree with me. Are you trying to make Liberals look like liars? Please don't call yourself a liberal...You act more like a conservative than anything else.
> 
> 
> Note the red highlighted text.  You  know what I meant. All  26 of the BIG GUTS who gave
> PredFan an atta-boy for that oneliner know what I meant. I meant that  forseveral centuries White men  savored the sexual pleasure of Black mistresses or slaves and sired multitudes of mulatto offspring. Is there no residual culpability in that for White men to own? Many of those anonymous  dark skinned citizens you heap scorn upon are descendants of your ancestors. Shall I unearth the sordid history where White men denied their own children equality under the law and fought to keep them from attaining it?
Click to expand...

I don't lie to you. I see your points but am done hearing why this generation or even future generations of blacks are where they are because of the past.

When will you people be over it?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know what that means but if you're arguing with predfan I automatically agree with you and I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do White people lie right in your face? You agreed with PredFan's statement now you say you agree with me. Are you trying to make Liberals look like liars? Please don't call yourself a liberal...You act more like a conservative than anything else.
> 
> 
> Note the red highlighted text.  You  know what I meant. All  26 of the BIG GUTS who gave
> PredFan an atta-boy for that oneliner know what I meant. I meant that  forseveral centuries White men  savored the sexual pleasure of Black mistresses or slaves and sired multitudes of mulatto offspring. Is there no residual culpability in that for White men to own? Many of those anonymous  dark skinned citizens you heap scorn upon are descendants of your ancestors. Shall I unearth the sordid history where White men denied their own children equality under the law and fought to keep them from attaining it?
Click to expand...

I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people. 

35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?

I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.

Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.


----------



## Iceweasel

Asclepias said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What whites consider "developed" doesnt hold merit.  This is why people of color the world over consider you whites a virus. Thats why I always say fuck what a white boy thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that workin out for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Thanks for asking.
Click to expand...

Not credible. No one doing great spends all day every day crying about how unfair things are.


----------



## Muhammed

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


No. I already know that it is just some unintelligent anti-white racist piece of shit running his mouth.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
Click to expand...



RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol


----------



## RKMBrown

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure moron. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to write. I can read well connected sentences  in the english language but the garbled mess you type is almost indecipherable.
Click to expand...

You need an english to hiphop translation?


----------



## RKMBrown

ClosedCaption said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
Click to expand...

Ben Carson did something... didn't he?


----------



## RKMBrown

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
Click to expand...

How about we start with the people on welfare getting up off their ass and working for a living.  Who gives a fuck if they are black, white, or hispanic?


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
Click to expand...

Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
Click to expand...

You're a lying piece of shit.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we start with the people on welfare getting up off their ass and working for a living.  Who gives a fuck if they are black, white, or hispanic?
Click to expand...

I know you are too intelligent to really believe there is a job for everyone.  This is a capitalistic society and that demands some people be without a job capable of sustaining themselves or a family.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Sorry dog. Truth hurts.  

Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?


----------



## mudwhistle

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
Click to expand...

$42k is living pretty decent around here.

But in liberal meccahs......that's  poverty level. No surprise  nobody wants to work.


----------



## Vigilante

NoNukes said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The protest is not going to get you shot.
Click to expand...


And it simply continues the GHETTO MENTALITY of the THUGERY!


----------



## Asclepias

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $42k is living pretty decent around here.
> 
> But in liberal meccahs......that's  poverty level. No surprise  nobody wants to work.
Click to expand...

A few things. Its median not medium. Median income is not what everyone makes. Also you must live in the Ozarks if you think $42K a year is decent.


----------



## Vigilante

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
Click to expand...


Proportionately YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR... but YOU knew that!


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we start with the people on welfare getting up off their ass and working for a living.  Who gives a fuck if they are black, white, or hispanic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are too intelligent to really believe there is a job for everyone.  This is a capitalistic society and that demands some people be without a job capable of sustaining themselves or a family.
Click to expand...

There are an INFINITE NUMBER OF JOBS. You morons think to small.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
Click to expand...

SS is not welfare, ya moron.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Vigilante said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proportionately YOU ARE A FUCKING LIAR... but YOU knew that!
Click to expand...


Since he didnt mention proportion you sir are the liar for throwing that in there


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT!  The majority wants the minority to do something they CANT.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
Click to expand...

Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we start with the people on welfare getting up off their ass and working for a living.  Who gives a fuck if they are black, white, or hispanic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are too intelligent to really believe there is a job for everyone.  This is a capitalistic society and that demands some people be without a job capable of sustaining themselves or a family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are an INFINITE NUMBER OF JOBS. You morons think to small.
Click to expand...


Of course there are an infinite number of jobs. The problem is that you missed the qualifier that they had to be capable of sustaining a family.  Most likely you are lying to appear as if you are not an idiot.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Carson did something... didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
Click to expand...

That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he did with the partial AA he received but wants to now get rid of.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.
Click to expand...

I dont recall Ben Carson saying he paid back the welfare he used.  Nice try.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall Ben Carson saying he paid back the welfare he used.  Nice try.
Click to expand...

Ben Carson WAS A NEUROSURGEON.  Do you have any idea how much tax a NEUROSURGEON has to pay on his income? Again, Carson paid those hand-ups back 10000 fold.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dog. Truth hurts.
> 
> Does Ben Carson want to 'eliminate dependency on government' despite benefiting from welfare?
> 
> 
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall Ben Carson saying he paid back the welfare he used.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson WAS A NEUROSURGEON.  Do you have any idea how much tax a NEUROSURGEON has to pay on his income? Again, Carson paid those hand-ups back 10000 fold.
Click to expand...

No stupid he paid his taxes he would have had to pay regardless of if he had been on welfare before. He never paid back his welfare.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's possibly the biggest load of horse manure I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
Click to expand...

Well, a few years back Richmond was the murder capital of the nation, so we weren't doing a great job of preventing violence.  The fact is, most of that violence occurred in the neighborhood where I currently work.  It's somewhat of a slum.  In fact, I can look across the interstate from our office building and see an apartment building with its windows all boarded up.  There are efforts to improve things, though.  It's nice before dark, with lots of little shops and restaurants serving up good soul food.  I find racial attitudes here to be normally very tolerant, and like I said, minority representation is high at all levels of government.  We acknowledge the past, but during Civil War re-enactments, the side that won the original battle still wins today.


----------



## sealybobo

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are one of them you don't see it.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few years back Richmond was the murder capital of the nation, so we weren't doing a great job of preventing violence.  The fact is, most of that violence occurred in the neighborhood where I currently work.  It's somewhat of a slum.  In fact, I can look across the interstate from our office building and see an apartment building with its windows all boarded up.  There are efforts to improve things, though.  It's nice before dark, with lots of little shops and restaurants serving up good soul food.  I find racial attitudes here to be normally very tolerant, and like I said, minority representation is high at all levels of government.  We acknowledge the past, but during Civil War re-enactments, the side that won the original battle still wins today.
Click to expand...

We get along with blacks when we go to Downtown Detroit.  Just don't break down on the lodge or in a bad neighborhood.  And be prepared to have lots of black beggers come at you from every angle.  And con men.  Hustlers.


----------



## hadit

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few years back Richmond was the murder capital of the nation, so we weren't doing a great job of preventing violence.  The fact is, most of that violence occurred in the neighborhood where I currently work.  It's somewhat of a slum.  In fact, I can look across the interstate from our office building and see an apartment building with its windows all boarded up.  There are efforts to improve things, though.  It's nice before dark, with lots of little shops and restaurants serving up good soul food.  I find racial attitudes here to be normally very tolerant, and like I said, minority representation is high at all levels of government.  We acknowledge the past, but during Civil War re-enactments, the side that won the original battle still wins today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get along with blacks when we go to Downtown Detroit.  Just don't break down on the lodge or in a bad neighborhood.  And be prepared to have lots of black beggers come at you from every angle.  And con men.  Hustlers.
Click to expand...

I think hustlers are endemic to every urban center.  It's a sad fact of life, but that's where the people are.  At any rate, the South really is a good place to live.  Maybe it's the slower pace of life.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of what?
> 
> The conservative message is that of the personal trainer.  The liberal message is that of Santa Claus.  Most voters appear to be children.
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few years back Richmond was the murder capital of the nation, so we weren't doing a great job of preventing violence.  The fact is, most of that violence occurred in the neighborhood where I currently work.  It's somewhat of a slum.  In fact, I can look across the interstate from our office building and see an apartment building with its windows all boarded up.  There are efforts to improve things, though.  It's nice before dark, with lots of little shops and restaurants serving up good soul food.  I find racial attitudes here to be normally very tolerant, and like I said, minority representation is high at all levels of government.  We acknowledge the past, but during Civil War re-enactments, the side that won the original battle still wins today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get along with blacks when we go to Downtown Detroit.  Just don't break down on the lodge or in a bad neighborhood.  And be prepared to have lots of black beggers come at you from every angle.  And con men.  Hustlers.
Click to expand...

White people are the biggest con men and beggars in the history of the planet.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I want to know what city and state Republicans live in.  It is important to know if they live in la la land or if they live in a poor red neck city or a big blue state.  I mean if you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas or Kansas I really don't give a shit what you think because not everyone lives in Kansas Dorothy.
> 
> 
> 
> I live outside Richmond, Va, the Capital of the Confederacy.  I work downtown in Jackson Ward (look it up to see why that's important).  Minority representation is strong in all levels of power.  We don't have the kind of racial animosity you see in northern cities, no race riots, none of that.  Traffic jams that get reported on local radio usually involve you having to add an extra 10 minutes to your commute time.  People generally get along just fine.  Basically, it's not a bad place to be, unlike some of the simmering hotbeds of racial hatred up north.  Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live on Walled Lake, MI.  Metro Detroit.  It too is a great place to live but unfortunately we have Detroit, Flint & Saginaw to deal with
> 
> Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012
> 
> I really would like to know what you do to keep your blacks from becoming violent.
> 
> Actually, Richmond seems like a very nice place to live.  At least compared to Detroit but then again, even Afganistan is nice compared to Detroit.  LOL.
> 
> Detroit, MI - Forbes
> 
> Richmond, VA - Forbes
> 
> Medium income in Detroit is only $42K a year.  In Richmond it's $60K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, a few years back Richmond was the murder capital of the nation, so we weren't doing a great job of preventing violence.  The fact is, most of that violence occurred in the neighborhood where I currently work.  It's somewhat of a slum.  In fact, I can look across the interstate from our office building and see an apartment building with its windows all boarded up.  There are efforts to improve things, though.  It's nice before dark, with lots of little shops and restaurants serving up good soul food.  I find racial attitudes here to be normally very tolerant, and like I said, minority representation is high at all levels of government.  We acknowledge the past, but during Civil War re-enactments, the side that won the original battle still wins today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get along with blacks when we go to Downtown Detroit.  Just don't break down on the lodge or in a bad neighborhood.  And be prepared to have lots of black beggers come at you from every angle.  And con men.  Hustlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the biggest con men and beggars in the history of the planet.
Click to expand...

We taught you well.


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
Click to expand...

Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.


----------



## JQPublic1

Muhammed said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I already know that it is just some unintelligent anti-white racist piece of shit running his mouth.
Click to expand...

Or it could be a  brilliant anti-racist White running his mouth!


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
Click to expand...

Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?

Rhetorical: you won't


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.



How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?



sealybobo said:


> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?



Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago? 



sealybobo said:


> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.


 So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.



sealybobo said:


> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
Click to expand...

Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.

Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
Click to expand...

Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Taz

*A message to America from Black America*

Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.


Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.




Why not just separate from each others?

Black people live in black countries, and whit people live in white countries, and there would be no reason to blame the people of a different race for the own failures.


----------



## PredFan

JQPublic1 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> Often those few with problems DO look in the mirror. Trouble is, the eyes they see looking back at them are those of their White ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure moron. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to write. I can read well connected sentences  in the english language but the garbled mess you type is almost indecipherable.
Click to expand...


Lol, yeah right. Whatever you have to tell yourself.


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
Click to expand...

I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just separate from each others?
> 
> Black people live in black countries, and whit people live in white countries, and there would be no reason to blame the people of a different race for the own failures.
Click to expand...

I'm cool with that as long as all the wealth, historical artifacts and documents that were pilfered by whites is returned.  Problem is that there would be a lot of white women leaving with us so it may not be reasonable to expect complete separation..


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.
Click to expand...

I said from Blacks. I've never heard of coons selling drugs.  I guess its possible since cave monkeys sell them.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
Click to expand...


You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just separate from each others?
> 
> Black people live in black countries, and whit people live in white countries, and there would be no reason to blame the people of a different race for the own failures.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cool with that as long as all the wealth, historical artifacts and documents that were pilfered by whites is returned.  Problem is that there would be a lot of white women leaving with us so it may not be reasonable to expect complete separation..
Click to expand...


What "wealth" is that?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
Click to expand...


If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?


----------



## Taz

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Blacks. I've never heard of coons selling drugs.  I guess its possible since cave monkeys sell them.
Click to expand...

Just remember: keep your pants pulled up. That's the road to success in America. Good luck.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
Click to expand...

No I said white culture.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
Click to expand...


Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.


----------



## Asclepias

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Blacks. I've never heard of coons selling drugs.  I guess its possible since cave monkeys sell them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember: keep your pants pulled up. That's the road to success in America. Good luck.
Click to expand...

You sound like the typical inbred white boy that has no clue regarding success in anything other than sucking on hay straws.


----------



## Asclepias

Asclepias said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said from Blacks. I've never heard of coons selling drugs.  I guess its possible since cave monkeys sell them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember: keep your pants pulled up. That's the road to success in America. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like the typical inbred white boy that has no clue regarding success in anything other than sucking on hay straws.
Click to expand...

If you dont know then you are even more intellectually challenged than you prove to be on this site everyday.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Us liberals are not worse than conservatives because we acknowledge the things you know aren't fair in or for the black community.  All I'm saying is despite all that, you people don't seem to be moving forward instead of backward.

And I can also be convinced when where and why I'm wrong.  So far you haven't done it, but I am not close minded to think I'M RIGHT and you are wrong.  Part of me is playing devils advocate.  That's why I tell you over and over that "I understand" why black society is what it is.  I get it.  

I'm just being blunt because I'm here on an anonymous message board.  Don't get your feelings hurt or think I'm a worst racist or bigot because that simply isn't true.  Fact is, I want to fix the problems in the black community.  Why do I care?  Maybe because I live near 3 of the 10 most dangerous cities in FUCKING America bro.

What makes me think your society hasn't moved forward at all?  Because Flint, Saginaw and Detroit weren't 3 of the top fucking 10 worst places to be in America.  They are now.  Is that progress?  You fucking jackass.

And YOU PEOPLE need to stop slamming anyone who tells you the truth.  Sometimes the truth hurts.  

Then we see Ferguson and Chicago.  Please stop pretending there isn't a problem with black America because there is.  

Detroit, Flint, Saginaw among top 10 most violent U.S. cities in 2012


----------



## sealybobo

Newly released statistics from the Federal Bureau of Investigation showed Michigan’s violent and property crime rates are decreasing, but Detroit remains one of the most dangerous large cities in the country.

FBI data: Michigan's crime rates drop but Detroit remains among nation's most dangerous cities


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Newly released statistics from the Federal Bureau of Investigation showed Michigan’s violent and property crime rates are decreasing, but Detroit remains one of the most dangerous large cities in the country.
> 
> FBI data: Michigan's crime rates drop but Detroit remains among nation's most dangerous cities


More than half of the Blacks in the US live in the south.  You should move out of the Detroit area. Its blinding you.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Over the past year, media and politicians have attempted to tout a very optimistic view of progress in the Black community. More Black students are attending and graduating college, Black unemployment rates have decreased and there has been a decline in the reported acts of violence against Black citizens.

While these steps towards progress are positive signs, they do not mark a time of great overall progress for the Black community or call for a massive celebration.

Despite Small Steps Towards Progress, Black America Still Facing a Serious Inequality ‘Crisis’ - Atlanta Blackstar

Despite these statistics, Black America is still in a “crisis” on all fronts as the community continues to lag behind the white community in economic equality, educational equality, social equality, income equality, health equality, and equality under the justice system.

One can’t help but wonder how far the Black community has actually come in recent years.

According to the 2015 State of Black America report released by the National Urban League.  

As many probably already expected, the report confirmed that while steps towards progress have been made when it comes to social justice, the Black community is still trailing extremely far behind white Americans in nearly every aspect of life.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said white culture.
Click to expand...


Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
Click to expand...


So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said white culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
Click to expand...

Who told you that?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
Click to expand...

Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said white culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
Click to expand...


Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
_*Acting white*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]

The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I said white culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> _*Acting white*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]
> 
> The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​
Click to expand...

Thats obviously a silly white boys interpretation of what "acting white" means. Why did you let another white guy tell you what Black people mean?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got ride of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
Click to expand...


I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.

What do you call wealth?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its smart to get rid of whites and their backassward culture as a first step. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
Click to expand...

You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean studying hard, wearing respectable clothing and speaking proper English is the road to failure?
> 
> 
> 
> No I said white culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> _*Acting white*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]
> 
> The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats obviously a silly white boys interpretation of what "acting white" means. Why did you let another white guy tell you what Black people mean?
Click to expand...


So what is this "white culture" that you think is so bad for blacks?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I said white culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> _*Acting white*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]
> 
> The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats obviously a silly white boys interpretation of what "acting white" means. Why did you let another white guy tell you what Black people mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is this "white culture" that you think is so bad for blacks?
Click to expand...

Shooting up schools and movie theatres, incest, animal molestation, drugs dependency, leashing your children, promiscuity, macaroni with bread crumbs, etc etc. I could go on and on but you get the point.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so smart, the why is their standard of living in the toilet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
Click to expand...


They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?


----------



## Sallow

The other shoe.


----------



## Sallow

More extensive documentary..


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> More extensive documentary..



You're preaching to the choir, Sallow.  No one is going to bother watching your videos except those who already subscribe to your idiotic ideas.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More extensive documentary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're preaching to the choir, Sallow.  No one is going to bother watching your videos except those who already subscribe to your idiotic ideas.
Click to expand...


Well you might.

That way you could cheer the KKK.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things. Whites dont determine standards.  Sometimes you have to go back to that fork in the road where you fucked up and took the wrong path. Once you start down the correct path things drastically improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.


----------



## Asclepias

Sallow said:


> The other shoe.


Today is the anniversary of the  Elaine, Arkansas Race Massacre of 1919


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that all part of what blacks kids call "acting white?"
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> _*Acting white*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]
> 
> The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats obviously a silly white boys interpretation of what "acting white" means. Why did you let another white guy tell you what Black people mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is this "white culture" that you think is so bad for blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting up schools and movie theatres, incest, animal molestation, drugs dependency, leashing your children, promiscuity, macaroni with bread crumbs, etc etc. I could go on and on but you get the point.
Click to expand...


How does a few crazies shooting up a school or movie theater impact blacks in any significant way?

Incest is party of white culture?  Strange, I've never heard that.  You mean blacks don't commit incest?  I'd have to see some statistics on that.

The same goes for "animal molestation."  In fact, the most notorious case of animal abuse I'm aware of is when Michael Vick was convicted of cruelty to animals.  According to the talking heads on the networks news, dog fighting is quite popular among blacks.

"Leashing your children?"  Do you mean those things mothers use to keep their toddlers from wandering off?  That's harmful?  Really?

Promiscuity is more of a black thing than a white thing.  That's why they have so many illegitimate children.  Did you know that 70% of all black children are illegitimate?  

"Macaroni and bread crumbs" is harmful?"  Really?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So having drastically less wealth is actually a good thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
Click to expand...


I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More extensive documentary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're preaching to the choir, Sallow.  No one is going to bother watching your videos except those who already subscribe to your idiotic ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might.
> 
> That way you could cheer the KKK.
Click to expand...


Why would I cheer that KKK?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acting white - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> _*Acting white*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In the United States, *acting white* is a pejorative term, usually applied to African Americans, which refers to a person's perceived betrayal of their culture by assuming the social expectations of white society.[1][2] Success in education in particular (depending on one's cultural background) can be seen as a form of "selling out" by being disloyal to one's culture.[2]
> 
> The term is controversial, and its precise meaning is hard to define.[1] Some minority students are discouraged from achieving in school by the negative prejudices of ethnic peers; such a view has been expressed in articles in The New York Times, Time magazine, and The Wall Street Journal—and by public figures and academics across the political spectrum.[2]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats obviously a silly white boys interpretation of what "acting white" means. Why did you let another white guy tell you what Black people mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is this "white culture" that you think is so bad for blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting up schools and movie theatres, incest, animal molestation, drugs dependency, leashing your children, promiscuity, macaroni with bread crumbs, etc etc. I could go on and on but you get the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a few crazies shooting up a school or movie theater impact blacks in any significant way?
> 
> Incest is party of white culture?  Strange, I've never heard that.  You mean blacks don't commit incest?  I'd have to see some statistics on that.
> 
> The same goes for "animal molestation."  In fact, the most notorious case of animal abuse I'm aware of is when Michael Vick was convicted of cruelty to animals.  According to the talking heads on the networks news, dog fighting is quite popular among blacks.
> 
> "Leashing your children?"  Do you mean those things mothers use to keep their toddlers from wandering off?  That's harmful?  Really?
> 
> Promiscuity is more of a black thing than a white thing.  That's why they have so many illegitimate children.  Did you know that 70% of all black children are illegitimate?
> 
> "Macaroni and bread crumbs" is harmful?"  Really?
Click to expand...

When you are surrounded by madness you start doing stupid things just like the ones from the failed culture. Just the other day there was a story about 2 Black kids that were going to kill their mom. They got that from white culture.

Yes incest is part of white culture. It has its roots in the history of your race. Your genetic pool is messed up because of it. Anytime your mother is also your sister thats incest.

No one thought you were an expert on much so I understand you never heard of animal molestation. You probably think its normal.

Yes. Children arent dogs. Sends a bad message.

Macaroni topped with bread crumbs is disgusting. No wonder even white people dont like their own food.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are calling wealth. Again your retarded white boy standards dont apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
Click to expand...

The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.

Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More extensive documentary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're preaching to the choir, Sallow.  No one is going to bother watching your videos except those who already subscribe to your idiotic ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might.
> 
> That way you could cheer the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I cheer that KKK?
Click to expand...

Dont you cheer for your family?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call having nothing to eat "wealth."  Things that people want is wealth.  Things like good food, quality housing, modern appliances, consumer electronics, automobiles - you know, all the stuff that the people of Zimbabwe can only dream about.
> 
> What do you call wealth?
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
Click to expand...


Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?

Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:






Is he a "highly successful" black African? 

Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:






Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More extensive documentary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're preaching to the choir, Sallow.  No one is going to bother watching your videos except those who already subscribe to your idiotic ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might.
> 
> That way you could cheer the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I cheer that KKK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you cheer for your family?
Click to expand...


You're bordering on slander, asshole.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like your typical retarded white boy. If they had nothing to eat they wouldnt be alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
Click to expand...


Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.

You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?



Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are just barely alive, but you think they have a high standard of living.  Or do you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.
> 
> You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Yeah, we know, it's all the white man's fault.  But you aren't a racist, right?

Zimbabwe was far wealthier the day it gained it's independence than it is now.  Self-rule has been a disaster for Zimbabwe.  The same goes for almost every country in Africa.  South Africa is now rapidly swirling down the toilet bowl.

You call me a racist for doing nothing more than pointing out facts.  There something fundamentally sick about that, don't you think?


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.
> 
> You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, it's all the white man's fault.  But you aren't a racist, right?
> 
> Zimbabwe was far wealthier the day it gained it's independence than it is now.  Self-rule has been a disaster for Zimbabwe.  The same goes for almost every country in Africa.  South Africa is now rapidly swirling down the toilet bowl.
> 
> You call me a racist for doing nothing more than pointing out facts.  There something fundamentally sick about that, don't you think?
Click to expand...



It was Europe, which was predominately white, that were the colonists.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS is not welfare, ya moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall Ben Carson saying he paid back the welfare he used.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson WAS A NEUROSURGEON.  Do you have any idea how much tax a NEUROSURGEON has to pay on his income? Again, Carson paid those hand-ups back 10000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid he paid his taxes he would have had to pay regardless of if he had been on welfare before. He never paid back his welfare.
Click to expand...

What a dumb ass you are.


----------



## Godboy

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but welfare is welfare moron.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be, but a hand-up you pay back is not welfare, it's a loan.  Hand-outs that are never paid back... that's welfare.  Ben Carson paid those hand-outs back 1000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont recall Ben Carson saying he paid back the welfare he used.  Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson WAS A NEUROSURGEON.  Do you have any idea how much tax a NEUROSURGEON has to pay on his income? Again, Carson paid those hand-ups back 10000 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid he paid his taxes he would have had to pay regardless of if he had been on welfare before. He never paid back his welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb ass you are.
Click to expand...

Yes, he is shockingly stupid. Thats why they call him "Mr 70 IQ".


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Africa? Its a rhetorical question because I can tell by your ignorance you havent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.
> 
> You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, it's all the white man's fault.  But you aren't a racist, right?
> 
> Zimbabwe was far wealthier the day it gained it's independence than it is now.  Self-rule has been a disaster for Zimbabwe.  The same goes for almost every country in Africa.  South Africa is now rapidly swirling down the toilet bowl.
> 
> You call me a racist for doing nothing more than pointing out facts.  There something fundamentally sick about that, don't you think?
Click to expand...


Well no.

I call you a racist for thinking that folks with the attribute of looking different than you are less intelligent that you.

Historically, countries liberated from colonialism take a while before they sort things out.

Not really something you take into consideration when it comes to Africa, eh?


----------



## bripat9643

Sallow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to go to Africa to know that the people of Zimbabwe are living in abject poverty. According to the IMF the country is ranked 162 with a per capita GDP of $2046.  That is dirt poor.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> You can learn things by reading, ya know.  I guess that must be one of those "white culture" things.
> 
> 
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.
> 
> You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, it's all the white man's fault.  But you aren't a racist, right?
> 
> Zimbabwe was far wealthier the day it gained it's independence than it is now.  Self-rule has been a disaster for Zimbabwe.  The same goes for almost every country in Africa.  South Africa is now rapidly swirling down the toilet bowl.
> 
> You call me a racist for doing nothing more than pointing out facts.  There something fundamentally sick about that, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> I call you a racist for thinking that folks with the attribute of looking different than you are less intelligent that you.
Click to expand...


Since I never made any such claim, you have no basis for calling me a racist.  I simply pointed out facts, which none of you liberal turds can deny.



Sallow said:


> Historically, countries liberated from colonialism take a while before they sort things out.
> 
> Not really something you take into consideration when it comes to Africa, eh?



Really?  How long did it take the USA to "sort things out?"  Australia?  Canada?  South Africa (when it threw off British Rule)?  It appears some former colonies are better than others at "sorting things out."  It also appears that, as always, you are full of shit.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just so you know, this post really got to me. I know we are all in this together. I'm just trying to hold back no punches. I really do see some of the points guys like Herman Cain Ben carson and bill Cosby have to say about black culture. And the sad thing is your defensiveness is why it'll be a long time before the black society catches up. When more than half the students don't care. When kids have kids. When kids have guns and sell drugs. I couldn't find pot till I got to college. Grew up very Mayberry when we left the hood.

But you guys don't want to go Mayberry. You want to continue new jack city or boys in the hood.


----------



## Yarddog

Selurong said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
those are some factors I believe


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
Click to expand...

My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be. 

And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said. 

Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?


----------



## NoNukes

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, this post really got to me. I know we are all in this together. I'm just trying to hold back no punches. I really do see some of the points guys like Herman Cain Ben carson and bill Cosby have to say about black culture. And the sad thing is your defensiveness is why it'll be a long time before the black society catches up. When more than half the students don't care. When kids have kids. When kids have guns and sell drugs. I couldn't find pot till I got to college. Grew up very Mayberry when we left the hood.
> 
> But you guys don't want to go Mayberry. You want to continue new jack city or boys in the hood.
Click to expand...

Bill (dope em and love em) Cosby is a great one to be quoting,


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, this post really got to me. I know we are all in this together. I'm just trying to hold back no punches. I really do see some of the points guys like Herman Cain Ben carson and bill Cosby have to say about black culture. And the sad thing is your defensiveness is why it'll be a long time before the black society catches up. When more than half the students don't care. When kids have kids. When kids have guns and sell drugs. I couldn't find pot till I got to college. Grew up very Mayberry when we left the hood.
> 
> But you guys don't want to go Mayberry. You want to continue new jack city or boys in the hood.
Click to expand...


I disrespectfully beg to differ. BTW, what makes you think I am Black? Is it the way I type?  

I won't let you forget this, here is an example of Black culture that seemed to have escaped you:


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When White people clean up THEIR slummy communities and get rid ot THEIR criminal elements, we can start on the Black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
Click to expand...


 Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.

BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:







More photos of Zimbabwe:


----------



## JQPublic1

Taz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A message to America from Black America*
> 
> Crack is on sale today only, twoferone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do say more whites are on crack than Blacks.  I guess you stocked up today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy drugs off of coons, their stuff is crap.
Click to expand...


The justice system doesn't think so...Blacks receive harher sentencing and heavier penalties for sing and selling


Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just separate from each others?
> 
> 
> Black people live in black countries, and whit people live in white countries, and there would be no reason to blame the people of a different race for the own failures.
Click to expand...


Too late... White slavers fucked that up as did the African colonialists.
 But "Black failure" is in the eyes of the beholder... I think just surviving in this world is a success as long as one has family, is loved, has shelter and is well nourished and happy.
TOO LA


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
Click to expand...

Zimbabwe and its capital are a shit holes and a mess, just like black America. Maybe they're waiting, like you, umtil the world around them are perfect before they even try to improve their lot in life. You can't dodge this, things are what they are: http://www.economist.com/news/finan...iggers-debate-about-what-currency-use-nothing


----------



## Selurong

Yarddog said:


> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
> those are some factors I believe
Click to expand...


OK, I understand.

But do you think its weird that America chose to attack Germany first when Japan attacked the USA first? 

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## waltky

If ya gots a message to deliver...

... Granny's inna kitchen - she'll lissen to ya...

... just knock onna back door.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you know, this post really got to me. I know we are all in this together. I'm just trying to hold back no punches. I really do see some of the points guys like Herman Cain Ben carson and bill Cosby have to say about black culture. And the sad thing is your defensiveness is why it'll be a long time before the black society catches up. When more than half the students don't care. When kids have kids. When kids have guns and sell drugs. I couldn't find pot till I got to college. Grew up very Mayberry when we left the hood.
> 
> But you guys don't want to go Mayberry. You want to continue new jack city or boys in the hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disrespectfully beg to differ. BTW, what makes you think I am Black? Is it the way I type?
> 
> I won't let you forget this, here is an example of Black culture that seemed to have escaped you:
> 
> View attachment 51163
Click to expand...

Your nose. That's a black nose.

You'll never listen. So, your culture will never improve. Just keep telling yourself poor white have it just as bad. And if they do then realize it's not about race. Like you said, there are lots of blacks doing better than me. So no excuses for the ones who are not.


----------



## Sallow

Selurong said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
> those are some factors I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I understand.
> 
> But do you think its weird that America chose to attack Germany first when Japan attacked the USA first?
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Germany declared war on America after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Sallow

bripat9643 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The IMF is made up of white people. Again white people think oddly. There is a reason you have no rhythm and destroy the earth.
> 
> Yes you do need to go to Africa if your claim is that Black people are living in abject poverty.  What you will see is highly successful Blacks and whites living in abject poverty depending on where you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly successful people living in abject poverty?  How does that work?
> 
> Here's Obama's brother in the shack where he lives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a "highly successful" black African?
> 
> Here's a lovely prosperous community in Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the people living here "successful?"  Can you explain how we are supposed to recognize this black African "success" when we encounter it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe became independent in 1980. After centuries of colonialism.
> 
> You seem to leave these little facts out. But no..you aren't racist..right?
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know, it's all the white man's fault.  But you aren't a racist, right?
> 
> Zimbabwe was far wealthier the day it gained it's independence than it is now.  Self-rule has been a disaster for Zimbabwe.  The same goes for almost every country in Africa.  South Africa is now rapidly swirling down the toilet bowl.
> 
> You call me a racist for doing nothing more than pointing out facts.  There something fundamentally sick about that, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> I call you a racist for thinking that folks with the attribute of looking different than you are less intelligent that you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I never made any such claim, you have no basis for calling me a racist.  I simply pointed out facts, which none of you liberal turds can deny.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historically, countries liberated from colonialism take a while before they sort things out.
> 
> Not really something you take into consideration when it comes to Africa, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  How long did it take the USA to "sort things out?"  Australia?  Canada?  South Africa (when it threw off British Rule)?  It appears some former colonies are better than others at "sorting things out."  It also appears that, as always, you are full of shit.
Click to expand...


This country is STILL sorting things out. And it had a very unique situation. Most of the states had fully functional governments and it had an economy. But shortly after the revolution there were insurrections. And that continued on until 100 fucking years after the revolution. It culminated with the Civil War.

Sheesh, are you really this dense in real life?


----------



## RKMBrown

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
Click to expand...

yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.


----------



## Selurong

Sallow said:


> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
> those are some factors I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I understand.
> 
> But do you think its weird that America chose to attack Germany first when Japan attacked the USA first?
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany declared war on America after Pearl Harbor.
Click to expand...

Germany never attacked American territory.

Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
Click to expand...

And then they tell us liberals that we are even WORSE than conservatives when we tell them the truth about their fucked up society/culture.

Just because we understand blacks got a raw deal does not mean we are going to sit around for the next 200 years watching blacks be ignorant and then complain that we don't want to work or live next to them.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's what you've been waiting for. Well, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
Click to expand...

White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.


----------



## Stephanie

How long are you the people going to put with this?

I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.

we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
Click to expand...

Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.


----------



## Asclepias

Stephanie said:


> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it


You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then they tell us liberals that we are even WORSE than conservatives when we tell them the truth about their fucked up society/culture.
> 
> Just because we understand blacks got a raw deal does not mean we are going to sit around for the next 200 years watching blacks be ignorant and then complain that we don't want to work or live next to them.
Click to expand...

When a supposed lib advances the theories of a racist then they are worse than conservatives.  There is no reason to expect people that are systematically burdened with baggage to cross the finish line before or at the same time as people that are not burdened.  The fact that some of us do cross that finish line before you pretty much kills your theory. I can deal with a self professed enemy. Someone that pretends to be an ally then spouts bullshit in anonymity is low and unworthy of respect.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it


I'll even acknowledge we created it but still they need to do a better job digging themselves out. With every generation the excuse gets weaker.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
Click to expand...

What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.

What can we do to make you speak English and study?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
Click to expand...

What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?

What can we do to make you speak English and study?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee... Thanks... You are finally beginning to show at least some reasoning ability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
Click to expand...


There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.

BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
Click to expand...

Its ok. You look like an ass yet again.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
Click to expand...


Blacks are a bunch of whiney mealy-mouthed piss-ants who will never amount to anything as a race and will eventually disappear into the history books as a totally insignificant, brutish, lazy, and uncivilized people. The Democrat Party is working hard through Planned Parenthood to see to the systematic genocide of the Black race.


----------



## Asclepias

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are a bunch of whiney mealy-mouthed piss-ants who will never amount to anything as a race and will eventually disappear into the history books as a totally insignificant, brutish, lazy, and uncivilized people. The Democrat Party is working hard through Planned Parenthood to see to the systematic genocide of the Black race.
Click to expand...

That was funny. If Black were to disappear it would long long after everyone would read in amazement about the humans that were called "white" that lacked the ability to produce enough melanin to protect themselves due to their weak genetic pool.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:


Harrare, Zimbabwe: The World's Least Livable City, I kid you not!  :
Monday, February 21, 2011
1: Zimbabwe's capital Harare is the least livable city in the world, according to the latest annual survey by the Economist Intelligence Unit. The ranking is based on stability, healthcare, culture and environment, education, and infrastructure. REUTERS/Philimon Bulawayo

FAILURE IS FAILURE!

Least livable cities | Reuters.com


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
Click to expand...


Being "passive about racism" means they aren't racists.

So what's the cause of your whining?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok. You look like an ass yet again.
Click to expand...


How so, by mentioning facts that make you uncomfortable?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being "passive about racism" means they aren't racists.
> 
> So what's the cause of your whining?
Click to expand...

No stupid. It just means they are not actively snarling at Blacks and are content to take advantage of their AA 400 years in the making.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok. You look like an ass yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so, by mentioning facts that make you uncomfortable?
Click to expand...

If you mean laughing when you say "uncomfortable" then I guess you are right.


----------



## Bonzi

Do you think maybe if we stopped categorizing people this might end?
Why do people need to segregate THEMSELVES???


----------



## Asclepias

(My Love & Pride) The Africa They Never Show You.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
Click to expand...


She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.  

And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.

Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
Click to expand...

Where are all the poor white people protesting because things are unfair for them?  They aren't.  That's your people.  Well if you must know, the reason we treat you like second class citizens is because you act like 2nd class citizens.  And you don't vote.  We have zero respect for people who don't vote.  They are bad citizens and deserve to be shit on.  Why put high paying jobs in their cities when they don't even ask for them.  Voting ='s asking.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
Click to expand...

Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.

Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.

I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
Click to expand...

Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the poor white people protesting because things are unfair for them?  They aren't.  That's your people.  Well if you must know, the reason we treat you like second class citizens is because you act like 2nd class citizens.  And you don't vote.  We have zero respect for people who don't vote.  They are bad citizens and deserve to be shit on.  Why put high paying jobs in their cities when they don't even ask for them.  Voting ='s asking.
Click to expand...

Do you mean white people like the ones that were protesting wealthy whites just a few years ago?  Did you think I forgot?  Only second class humans treat other people like second class citizens.  I didnt ask for your respect nor do I need it. Your admission that you think people need to be shit on is just more proof of your troglodyte roots. Thanks for exposing your racism. You should stop whining about people pointing it out.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
Click to expand...

You're obviously confused. We are not talking about a black crack whore.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
Click to expand...

I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're obviously confused. We are not talking about a black crack whore.
Click to expand...

I agree. We are talking about all your white meth whores.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being "passive about racism" means they aren't racists.
> 
> So what's the cause of your whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. It just means they are not actively snarling at Blacks and are content to take advantage of their AA 400 years in the making.
Click to expand...


You said "the racism setup by their ancestors."  You didn't say they were racists.   If you want to call them racists, then do it.   All you said is that aren't doing anything about racism.  What more do you expect them to do in addition to not being racist themselves?

Why would anyone not take advantage of everything that's available to them?  Why are you expecting people to behave in ways that aren't natural for them to behave in?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> 
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok. You look like an ass yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so, by mentioning facts that make you uncomfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean laughing when you say "uncomfortable" then I guess you are right.
Click to expand...


That's a typical indication of people who are feeling uncomfortable:  nervous laughter.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being "passive about racism" means they aren't racists.
> 
> So what's the cause of your whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. It just means they are not actively snarling at Blacks and are content to take advantage of their AA 400 years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "the racism setup by their ancestors."  You didn't say they were racists.   If you want to call them racists, then do it.   All you said is that aren't doing anything about racism.  What more do you expect them to do in addition to not being racist themselves?
> 
> Why would anyone not take advantage of everything that's available to them?  Why are you expecting people to behave in ways that aren't natural for them to behave in?
Click to expand...

In order to keep that system in place they have to be racists.  Since they are content with the status quo that makes them racists.  I dont expect them to do anything about it because I know they are afraid to compete on a level playing field. If they were interested in doing something about it they would fork over all of their ill gotten gains and no one thinks they are capable of doing something like paying their debts accrued by their ancestors and paying the decedents of the people owed.

I dont have a problem with people taking advantage of whats available to them. I have a problem with people that do take advantage of their AA then claim an entire race of people are imagining things or those people dont want to get ahead.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok. You look like an ass yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so, by mentioning facts that make you uncomfortable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you mean laughing when you say "uncomfortable" then I guess you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a typical indication of people who are feeling uncomfortable:  nervous laughter.
Click to expand...

I dont suffer from nervous laughter because I rarely if ever get nervous.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
Click to expand...

But we think/know we are better than you.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the poor white people protesting because things are unfair for them?  They aren't.  That's your people.  Well if you must know, the reason we treat you like second class citizens is because you act like 2nd class citizens.  And you don't vote.  We have zero respect for people who don't vote.  They are bad citizens and deserve to be shit on.  Why put high paying jobs in their cities when they don't even ask for them.  Voting ='s asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean white people like the ones that were protesting wealthy whites just a few years ago?  Did you think I forgot?  Only second class humans treat other people like second class citizens.  I didnt ask for your respect nor do I need it. Your admission that you think people need to be shit on is just more proof of your troglodyte roots. Thanks for exposing your racism. You should stop whining about people pointing it out.
Click to expand...

What happened to them?  The economy got better and they got jobs. 

*99ers* is a term for unemployed people in the United States, mostly citizens, who have exhausted all of their unemployment benefits, including all unemployment extensions. As a result of the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act passed by Congress in February 2009, many unemployed people could receive up to 99 weeks of unemployment insurance benefits, hence the name "99ers". An estimated 7 million people were affected.

You people will be complaining 100 years from now.  Little Asclepias the 3rd will be crying about how rough his grand daddy had it back in 2015.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
Click to expand...

Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.


----------



## Stephanie

threads about black people are useless here. as soon as you give an opinion they call you a racist anyway. so the hell with this and them too


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's not complaining that this society is unfair to her.  Her kid is going to have it easier than your black ass.  So don't worry about them.  They already speak good enough english.  And they aren't living in a place where supposedly it is IMPOSSIBLE to crawl out of.
> 
> And the violent crime rate isn't going to rise because this white girl isn't on crack.  Her kids going to grow up to be a dishwasher, not a murderer or drug dealer.
> 
> Even if you are right about poor whites.  So what?  Are you saying your people insist on remaining ignorant like us?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
Click to expand...

I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the poor white people protesting because things are unfair for them?  They aren't.  That's your people.  Well if you must know, the reason we treat you like second class citizens is because you act like 2nd class citizens.  And you don't vote.  We have zero respect for people who don't vote.  They are bad citizens and deserve to be shit on.  Why put high paying jobs in their cities when they don't even ask for them.  Voting ='s asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean white people like the ones that were protesting wealthy whites just a few years ago?  Did you think I forgot?  Only second class humans treat other people like second class citizens.  I didnt ask for your respect nor do I need it. Your admission that you think people need to be shit on is just more proof of your troglodyte roots. Thanks for exposing your racism. You should stop whining about people pointing it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to them?  The economy got better and they got jobs.
> 
> *99ers* is a term for unemployed people in the United States, mostly citizens, who have exhausted all of their unemployment benefits, including all unemployment extensions. As a result of the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act passed by Congress in February 2009, many unemployed people could receive up to 99 weeks of unemployment insurance benefits, hence the name "99ers". An estimated 7 million people were affected.
> 
> You people will be complaining 100 years from now.  Little Asclepias the 3rd will be crying about how rough his grand daddy had it back in 2015.
Click to expand...

That just proves my point and exposes yours as untrue.  Whites protest and they get what they want. White privilege.  Whites have the system on lockdown and will never admit they cant compete on a level playing field.  They will always make laws to take care of their own.

100 years from little Asclepias the 3rd will be grateful for grandpappy setting him up for success but still working to help his people that may still be struggling against white AA.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> threads about black people are useless here. as soon as you give an opinion they call you a racist anyway. so the hell with this and them too


I have to agree Stephanie.  I go out of my way letting them know that I realize we put them in the shit holes they live in today.  But are we forcing them to not study, to have kids they can't afford, to run from the cops, to sell drugs, to not call the police when they know a criminal lives in their neighborhood, to sleep with that loser, to be lazy at work and school.  

Carson's message — and his rags-to-riches story — seems to be resonating with conservative Iowa voters. He talks of growing up in Detroit with a hard-working single mother who pushed him to earn top grades in school. For that, he told fairgoers, his classmates called him a nerd and an "Uncle Tom."

"But I would always shut them up by saying, 'Let's see what you're doing in 20 years, and let's see what I'm doing in 20 years,' " Carson said, drawing cheers and applause from the crowd.

When he graduated, Carson says his peers voted him, "Most Likely to Succeed."

"Which means they knew what was important," he said. "They were too lazy and trifling to do it themselves."


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.  

I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".  

I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.  





I know you think this is me though.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
Click to expand...

You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
Click to expand...

I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".

So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.  

Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> threads about black people are useless here. as soon as you give an opinion they call you a racist anyway. so the hell with this and them too
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree Stephanie.  I go out of my way letting them know that I realize we put them in the shit holes they live in today.  But are we forcing them to not study, to have kids they can't afford, to run from the cops, to sell drugs, to not call the police when they know a criminal lives in their neighborhood, to sleep with that loser, to be lazy at work and school.
> 
> Carson's message — and his rags-to-riches story — seems to be resonating with conservative Iowa voters. He talks of growing up in Detroit with a hard-working single mother who pushed him to earn top grades in school. For that, he told fairgoers, his classmates called him a nerd and an "Uncle Tom."
> 
> "But I would always shut them up by saying, 'Let's see what you're doing in 20 years, and let's see what I'm doing in 20 years,' " Carson said, drawing cheers and applause from the crowd.
> 
> When he graduated, Carson says his peers voted him, "Most Likely to Succeed."
> 
> "Which means they knew what was important," he said. "They were too lazy and trifling to do it themselves."
Click to expand...

Carson interpreted it incorrectly. They knew he was most likely to give a white guy a blow job.  Uncle Toms stand out from an early age.  You can spot them a mile away.


----------



## JQPublic1

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I recognize the low expectations you have of yourself and yours. How are you ever going to avoid failure?
> 
> Rhetorical: you won't
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
Click to expand...


You are caught lying once again... Your racist obsessions totally transcend the boundaries of reality... It doesn't take much to  find the truth... but you have to abandon preconceptions and  look for it:


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
Click to expand...

Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black guys to stop having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is complaining and thats why she takes advantage of AA more than any other segment of the population.  I wasnt worried about her. I was just posing the same question you posed to me.
> 
> Yes the violent crime rate will rise because the white girl is on meth.  Her kids will grow up to be murderers, thieves, and trailer park trash.
> 
> I am right about whites. What do you mean so what?  I'm saying worry about your people and fix your culture before attempting to offer solutions for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and you worry about yours.  What do you think you should start with first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
Click to expand...

I lied.  One black guy beat me but I ended up beating him our last match ever in the state tournament.  Man was he built.  But so was I.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black people from having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.
Click to expand...

Ben Carson's mom was dumb enough to be a single mom.  She's lucky her kid was smart and listened to her.  

I would say its worse to start out life with only one parent than it is to start out life black.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black guys to stop having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.
Click to expand...

Who knows what other opportunities you missed because you were working at night to pay for a kid instead of you getting to go to college and live the experience.  

Hey, if you think it is ideal, maybe that's why so many black kids have kids.  And you don't think it is one of the main things holding you people back?  Cool!  Bang away.  Don't use rubbers, pills or IUD's.  Just know that we now cut off welfare bums after 5 years.  No more life on welfare.  Gotta suck for people in the hood.  Now they got to live off just the drug money.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black people from having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben Carson's mom was dumb enough to be a single mom.  She's lucky her kid was smart and listened to her.
> 
> I would say its worse to start out life with only one parent than it is to start out life black.
Click to expand...

You would say a lot of things but no one would think you know what you are talking about. Of course its worse to start out with one parent. Being Black is an honor.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black guys to stop having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what other opportunities you missed because you were working at night to pay for a kid instead of you getting to go to college and live the experience.
> 
> Hey, if you think it is ideal, maybe that's why so many black kids have kids.  And you don't think it is one of the main things holding you people back?  Cool!  Bang away.  Don't use rubbers, pills or IUD's.  Just know that we now cut off welfare bums after 5 years.  No more life on welfare.  Gotta suck for people in the hood.  Now they got to live off just the drug money.
Click to expand...


I dont play what if games. My path is exactly how it should have been. If I could go back and do it over I would do it exactly the same.

Your idea of ideal is for you and not anyone else. Since I was never on welfare I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about mine. What do you think you should do to fix the inferiority complex you white males have?
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
Click to expand...

What a dumb anecdote. You take one personal experience you had with a Black wrestler and attempt to mould it into something reflective of the entire young Black male population. You seem oblivious to  black success stories where young Black males are defying White criticism and succeeding. in greater numbers than you can even imagine.
Here is food for bigoted thought...YOu may not like it:

· There are more Black Males in College[1] than in Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane combined[2] (1,236,443 in College/841,000 Incarcerates – regardless of age)

· 4 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Males in College[3] vs. Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane[4].

(674,000 in College/164,400 Incarcerates)

32.3% (1 in 3) Black Males ages 18-24 are enrolled in College[5]
(674,000 in College/2,082,000 Total)

1.37 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Females enrolled in College to Black Males[6].
(930,000 Black Females Enrolled/674,000 Black Males Enrolled)

6.3%: Black Males (age 18-55+) enroll in College at a higher rate by sex than White Males and Hispanic Males and are surpassed only by Asian Males[7].
(Black Males is 6.3%, White Males is 5.8%, Hispanic Males is 4.7%, and Asian Males is 9.7%)

25.1% of Black Males (age 25 or over) have either an Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Professional, or Doctoral Degree[8].
(2,519,000 with Degrees/10,018,000 Total)

82.1% of Black Males (age 18 or over) have at least a High School Diploma or GED[9] .
(9,897,000 with HS Diploma or GED/12,044,000 Total)

12.1%: The Black Male Dropout Rate[10] (ages 16-24) for 2008.
(301,000 Dropouts/2,583,000 Total)[11]

5.1%: Percent of married Black Men who marry White Women[12]
(279,000 Black Husband-White Wife/5,654,000 Married Black Men)

88.8%: Percent of Black Males earning income[13] ages 25-64 (employment)
(7,899,000 Employed/8,893,000 Total)

$23,738: Average Income for Black Males[14] 15 and older
$19,470 Average Income Black Females

1,812,000 The number of Black Men making $50,000/year or more[15]
71.6% of Black Men pay their agreed to or Court Awarded Child Support[16]
(855,000 Payers/1,194,000 Recipients)

$253 Billion: Total Income earned by Black Males[17] (15 and over)
($262 Billion earned by Black Females)

13,104,000 Total Black Men age 15 or over[18]
(15,816,000 Total Black Females age 15 or over)
Hood-Winked


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know blacks only make up like 15% of the population but I don't believe 15% of the wrestlers at the Michigan state tournament were black.  And I don't think 1 black won any weight class.  I don't think there was 1 black in my weight class.  I take that back.  The guy who took 3rd the year before, I knocked him out of the tournament.  He said, and I quote, "oh shit, I got to wrestle that crazy white boy again".
> 
> So I take that back.  He beat me every time we ever wrestled, until the state tournament.  I finally beat him!  And do you know why?  Because he was going to school and working at night to pay for a fucking kid he had!!!  He ruined his life!!!  He would have beat me, placed in the state tournament, went to college.  Instead he let us whites fluff his black cock and put it in a baby mama and have a kid before he was ready to have a kid.  And how do you think his kid turned out?  Probably the same way.  But all us smart white kids didn't get a girl pregnant and we went off to college.
> 
> Yea, it was whiteys fault he was a dumb nig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black guys will not wear that wrestling uniform. Thats how I know you didnt wrestle the best.  I worked at night to pay for kid. I didnt ruin my life. No you are not going to get Black guys to stop having sex with your women by calling them dumb nigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what other opportunities you missed because you were working at night to pay for a kid instead of you getting to go to college and live the experience.
> 
> Hey, if you think it is ideal, maybe that's why so many black kids have kids.  And you don't think it is one of the main things holding you people back?  Cool!  Bang away.  Don't use rubbers, pills or IUD's.  Just know that we now cut off welfare bums after 5 years.  No more life on welfare.  Gotta suck for people in the hood.  Now they got to live off just the drug money.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and cut welfare completely, it doesn't affect me in the least. Be forewarned, though, that a stampede of White beneficiaries will march on Washington and every state capitol in protest. Politicians will b toppled from their lofty  political perches as White and Black voters retaliate with a vengeance. The USA couldn't handle the Whie Backlash of such a proposal..... Go ahead CUT WELFARE!   I'd LOVE to see the repercussions unfold....


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
Click to expand...


DAYUM, that was DEEP.... It gave me chills....BUT it is the truth.... AMEN!


----------



## bripat9643

JQPublic1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emulating white people will always bring about failure for the Black man. When Black people cease investing in white culture they will always succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are caught lying once again... Your racist obsessions totally transcend the boundaries of reality... It doesn't take much to  find the truth... but you have to abandon preconceptions and  look for it:View attachment 51205
Click to expand...


How does that prove that any of the buildings in the photo are younger than 30-years-old?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
Click to expand...


That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we think/know we are better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
Click to expand...

When my mom grew up in white Detroit they were the dirty Greeks in the white neighborhood. That was the 40's 50s.

Then in the late 70s we moved out of all black Detroit to the white burbs and all the whites who lost their foreign connection to a motherland, guys who'd say they're family was from Kentucky or Tennessee, not France England or Germany. Or they were muts. So I know what you mean when you say I'm not really white.

But see how well we assimilated?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Zimbabwe is and has been great place since they got rid of the whites and became blacks acting like blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Zimbabwe lately or are you just spouting what you heard some other pink racist say about the country? Zimbabwe is on the road to recovery... it may take some time but even tourism has seen a resurgence.
> 
> BTW,  here is a picture of the capital city of Zimbabwe... just to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Zimbabwe:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys like Bridgetpat always stick their foots in their mouths and not just to pick off and eat the hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing more entertaining than a left-wing circle-jerk where they fantasize that they are winning an argument.
> 
> BTW, all the buildings in that photo look to be more than 30 years old, which means not a single new building has been constructed since blacks took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are caught lying once again... Your racist obsessions totally transcend the boundaries of reality... It doesn't take much to  find the truth... but you have to abandon preconceptions and  look for it:View attachment 51205
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that prove that any of the buildings in the photo are younger than 30-years-old?
Click to expand...

If you want proof go to Zimbabwe and find out. No one here is going to waste serious time helping your retarded ass.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
Click to expand...

So what? Stop whining.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my mom grew up in white Detroit they were the dirty Greeks in the white neighborhood. That was the 40's 50s.
> 
> Then in the late 70s we moved out of all black Detroit to the white burbs and all the whites who lost their foreign connection to a motherland, guys who'd say they're family was from Kentucky or Tennessee, not France England or Germany. Or they were muts. So I know what you mean when you say I'm not really white.
> 
> But see how well we assimilated?
Click to expand...

I dont plan on assimilating. I think white culture is fucked up.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in winter sports are whites better than Blacks in anything. That only comes from when you were almost inbred into extinction during the ice age.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
Click to expand...

Impossible. Black people can't be racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my mom grew up in white Detroit they were the dirty Greeks in the white neighborhood. That was the 40's 50s.
> 
> Then in the late 70s we moved out of all black Detroit to the white burbs and all the whites who lost their foreign connection to a motherland, guys who'd say they're family was from Kentucky or Tennessee, not France England or Germany. Or they were muts. So I know what you mean when you say I'm not really white.
> 
> But see how well we assimilated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont plan on assimilating. I think white culture is fucked up.
Click to expand...

Black culture has influenced our culture and visa versa.

You think that's Halle Berry Beyonce or rhianna real hair? Jk

Do you think Hispanic culture will be a positive influence?

By the way I'm noticing a hint of us vs them mentality. The same thing you guys yell at me for. I think it's safe to say our groups are divided. Couldn't we have a more symbiotic relationship? We gave you our white women (at least the fat ones) and oscars and positions on our teams so why don't you give us something?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
Click to expand...


I will if you will.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
Click to expand...

I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.


----------



## Sallow

Selurong said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
> those are some factors I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I understand.
> 
> But do you think its weird that America chose to attack Germany first when Japan attacked the USA first?
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany declared war on America after Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany never attacked American territory.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter.

They declared war.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in high school and college and never did a black ever beat me in wrestling.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
Click to expand...


Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.


----------



## Correll

Selurong said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selurong said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Filipino I feel for the African-American since we also knew how it felt like to undergo lies and oppression.
> 
> After the Philippine-American war, President Mckinley was quoted in saying that the "Filipinos need to be civilized, Christianized and taught democracy"
> 
> And the ironic thing is that, in order to spread democracy, the Americans obliterated the democratically elected First Philippine Republic, they also claimed to want to spread Christianity to the heathen Filipinos, when in fact we were already Christian since the 1500s and we were to be "Civilized" when we were already home to civilizations far older than in America.
> 
> The Americans lied, cheated and then ruthlessly massacred my people once.
> 
> *"Kill everyone over the age of ten" *
> ~Jacob H Smith (On the Philippine-American War)
> 
> So, considering our history. We feel very deeply with the issue of black welfare and black rights, considering that we too were trampled upon and desecrated by an overbearing oppressive system.
> 
> However, hearkening back over and over to the past will not change anything. Instead, we should take a more progressive approach and learn to heal and forgive old wounds and also, moving forward.
> 
> Yes, the common American will never get to feel the pain and struggle of being black, but blacks should not linger in self-pity and pull themselves out of it.
> 
> There is a saying: "Victory has many fathers, while defeat is an orphan". If African-Americans can't be strong for themselves? Who else will? People should stop living in pity.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have a mission to serve as a conscience to the white man.
> 
> And tell them to stop their bloodthirsty oppression. If we don't stand together, then the opression of, the slavery in Louisiana, the massacre of Native-Americans, the extermination of the Hawaiian royal family, the Philippine-American War, the Vietnam war or Iraq war will simply continue to repeat itself over and over again.
> 
> Stay strong, stay vigilant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in the Philippines is one of the darkest chapters in American History.
> 
> I am always amazed by the Friendship and Warmness of the Filipino people toward Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  they were probably happy we kicked the Japanese out of their Islands. It was going pretty bad for them at the time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we were quite happy that you guys kicked out the Japanese. However we were very disappointed with its intricacies. Firstly, Japan attacked the USA first, yet America declared war against Germany first and reserved to war with Japan at a later date.
> 
> This really annoyed President Quezon that he once remarked, one time shouting publicly after listening to one of Roosevelt's fireside chats: "come, listen to this scoundrel! Que demonio! How typical of America to writhe in anguish at the fate of a distant cousin, Europe, while a daughter, the Philippines, is being raped in the back room!"
> 
> America doomed the 17 Million Filipinos and then the 1 Million Americans living in the Philippines, to "second priority" while Japanese murdered the people of the American colony. America then chose to go to war with Germany first. A Germany that hasn't even attacked American territory vis-a-vis Japan that attacked Hawaii, USA.
> 
> We were eventually grateful for the American reinforcements (which were quite late) but we still have to suffer both American and Japanese bombs destroying our capital, Manila (which was the most devastated city in the world after Warsaw Poland).
> 
> Anyway, all the reinforcements were mainly due to Douglas MacArthur, of whom, his father, Arthur MacArthur was the former Governor-General of the Philippines.
> 
> Without Douglas MacArthur,  then the plan would have been to go to Taiwan and then Japan. Completely bypassing the Philippines.
> 
> That's why we love General Douglas MacArthur so much XD.
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There may have been some reasons for helping the Philippines late,   our military was still kinda weak,  we had to build up.  Unfortunately, England was probably more strategic than the Philippines and Hitler was on the march.   Europe is much closer geographically and we weren't quite ready logistically to take on Japan in the beginning.
> those are some factors I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I understand.
> 
> But do you think its weird that America chose to attack Germany first when Japan attacked the USA first?
> 
> Sent from my RQ735-A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No. 

There were good reasons for the Europe FIrst policy.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
Click to expand...


Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.

Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?

See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
Click to expand...


Somehow that never was a problem for Korean grocers or Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
Click to expand...

Pointing out facts in response to questions is not whining.  You keep whining about me being a racist. Suck it up and deal with it if you think thats true. You act like a little bitch.

White males blame Blacks, Mexicans, gays, females, muslims, etc etc when they fail. Stop being such a little bitch.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow that never was a problem for Korean grocers or Chinese restaurants.
Click to expand...

You sound like a retard. Why is your post a relevant response to my post?  Be specific.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
Click to expand...

What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.
Click to expand...

Educated white women are some of the most promiscuous women  in existence so that pretty much kills that theory.  White parents dont know how to raise their children from what I have heard.  They hire nannies and put leashes on them. They also have this weird dynamic where they want to be their childrens best friend instead of their parents. Generalizing.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated white women are some of the most promiscuous women  in existence so that pretty much kills that theory.  White parents dont know how to raise their children from what I have heard.  The hire nannies and put leashes on them. They also have this weird dynamic where they want to be their childrens best friend instead of their parents. Generalizing.
Click to expand...

And their kids don't grow up to have gold teeth and they get college degrees or Walmart jobs. Murder ain't the case that they gave me.

I'm rooting against Michael Vick because of you.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long are you the people going to put with this?
> 
> I'm 60 years old and they have dumped on us for their condition in life for all that time.
> 
> we're tired of hearing it. you created it now go live it
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated white women are some of the most promiscuous women  in existence so that pretty much kills that theory.  White parents dont know how to raise their children from what I have heard.  They hire nannies and put leashes on them. They also have this weird dynamic where they want to be their childrens best friend instead of their parents. Generalizing.
Click to expand...

And of course Vicks winning after all my shit talk.


----------



## Freiheit

Sallow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
Click to expand...

The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.


----------



## sealybobo

Freiheit said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
Click to expand...

Blacks say If they are 20% and we are 80% that we are worse because 11% of us is criminal and they're only 10%. Never mind that's half their number and 11 out of 80 ain't nearly as bad.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated white women are some of the most promiscuous women  in existence so that pretty much kills that theory.  White parents dont know how to raise their children from what I have heard.  The hire nannies and put leashes on them. They also have this weird dynamic where they want to be their childrens best friend instead of their parents. Generalizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And their kids don't grow up to have gold teeth and they get college degrees or Walmart jobs. Murder ain't the case that they gave me.
> 
> I'm rooting against Michael Vick because of you.
Click to expand...

Sorry dog. This white boy started the the gold grill craze.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be old as  a used paper bag but in the big scheme of things 60 years isnt shit. Let me know the day the racist system in the US is torn down and we can start counting. I personally dont care what you are tired of. If you dont want to hear then plug your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a poor single black girl need from us to not get pregnant? We give free birth control and Obama.
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need from us to not get pregnant?
> 
> What can we do to make you speak English and study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a poor single white girl need to not get pregnant? Better parents raising her better than that, an education, goals, morals, a society that doesn't help her be stupid or enable her, better friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educated white women are some of the most promiscuous women  in existence so that pretty much kills that theory.  White parents dont know how to raise their children from what I have heard.  The hire nannies and put leashes on them. They also have this weird dynamic where they want to be their childrens best friend instead of their parents. Generalizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And their kids don't grow up to have gold teeth and they get college degrees or Walmart jobs. Murder ain't the case that they gave me.
> 
> I'm rooting against Michael Vick because of you.
Click to expand...

You shouldnt root against Michael Vick. Its a losing proposition. He already has you beat.  He probably made more money this game than you will this year.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks say If they are 20% and we are 80% that we are worse because 11% of us is criminal and they're only 10%. Never mind that's half their number and 11 out of 80 ain't nearly as bad.
Click to expand...

Naw dog. You are worse because you have absolutely no reason to be a criminal. You have white privilege yet you are all prone to be criminals.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with blacks in the 70s so spent the 80s, 90s & 2000's defending black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 years later black society is worse! We're things so bad these last 50 years that black society has gotten worse? Or have you people done nothing to improve your situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many blacks have, but too many have not. So this is tough love. Get over the past. At this point, you people are responsible for yourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit talking about slave owners banging their slaves. Ancient history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
Click to expand...

Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?


----------



## RKMBrown

the_human_being said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are a bunch of whiney mealy-mouthed piss-ants who will never amount to anything as a race and will eventually disappear into the history books as a totally insignificant, brutish, lazy, and uncivilized people. The Democrat Party is working hard through Planned Parenthood to see to the systematic genocide of the Black race.
Click to expand...

Not all blacks.  Majority yes, but not all.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you defend them? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> Who told you that? Be specific... What makes you think "you people" have done nothing to better themselves? Give me the stats that back up your claims...  I want to know why you say Black Christians ( the majority)  are worse  than they were 50 years ago?
> 
> So you really have no idea how many or what percentage of the Black population has gotten worse than 50 years ago? You are just spouting off nonsense that you heard somewhere with no supporting evidence.
> But your disconnect doesn't end there. You continue with an authoritarian persona that  exposes your true character. That* us* vs *them* mentality has never wavered in your posts. You are an incorrigible bigot... but even more dangerous than the conservative bigots. At east they  put their prejudices up front and wear them on their sleeves and anywhere else they can put them...YOU, OTOH, come subtly,  in  "liberal" clothing  hiding fangs dripping with venom. White people who lived among Blacks are the worst racists for they are are keenly aware that as bottom feeders in their own society they are forced to live among the N*****.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
Click to expand...

What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you and your families are a mess, and saying you'll do nothing about it until every thing around you is perfect is a great part of the reason why.
> 
> Failure begets failure,and there are no better examples than black America.
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
Click to expand...

Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.

What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.

Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I am probably better off than you and your family. But before you drift off into your imaginary world where  there are no White criminals or there i no white misery, I'll remind you that there are more White  failures in this country than the entire Black population. Additionally, there are millions of Blacks  far more successful than you can ever hope to be.
> 
> And, once again, you don't know my "race." I've never said.
> 
> Now.... Black America? There is no Black America. There are Black people living  IN America but that doesn't make them a separate sovereign nation, the key word being "sovereign." Have you also created an imaginary poor White American nation as well?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
Click to expand...

Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.

If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
Click to expand...

OMG I fell asleep and missed the best part of the Pittsburg Ravens game.  I thought Michael Vick won.  I just found out!!!  LOL.  Black qb's suck.  LOL.  JK.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
Click to expand...

You're a moron and a racist pos.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cause everything's about race with you... and why?  Cause you are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
Click to expand...


Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.  

Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.

And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.







[URL='http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i.ytimg.com/vi/B3ymFLJl4Ss/maxresdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v%3DB3ymFLJl4Ss&h=720&w=1280&tbnid=MlyXZSAkSCvMNM:&docid=HTKEqIjs2ezJmM&ei=EeMOVs6mBIGgNue9ocAI&tbm=isch&ved=0CDkQMygHMAdqFQoTCI7zjMLKpMgCFQGQDQod514IiA'][/URL]


----------



## Godboy

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
Click to expand...




RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
Click to expand...

...and a liar with a poor grasp of history and the English language.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
Click to expand...

To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone. 

Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess? 

Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.

Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Black person that doesnt realize its all about race is deluding themselves. We dont have the luxury of pretending its not.  Just because some white people are intelligent enough to stop being racist it doesnt mean the vast majority are at best passive about the racism set up by their ancestors in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
Click to expand...


Youre an idiot and undercover cave monkey.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a liar with a poor grasp of history and the English language.
Click to expand...

and youre a illiterate grunt in the cave monkey army.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a liar with a poor grasp of history and the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and youre a illiterate grunt in the cave monkey army.
Click to expand...

Oh come on! Tell us about jungle bunny civilizations FFS!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passive about ancestors?  WTF do you want us to do? Raise the dead and spank them?
> You believe that blacks don't have the luxury of not being racist? Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
Click to expand...

Please explain this:

What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. 

Who does this?  Give some examples.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
Click to expand...


The white media, presidents, police, etc etc.

I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron and a racist pos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a liar with a poor grasp of history and the English language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and youre a illiterate grunt in the cave monkey army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come on! Tell us about jungle bunny civilizations FFS!
Click to expand...

Cave monkey calls first.  Come on now.


----------



## the_human_being

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white media, presidents, police, etc etc.
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
Click to expand...


Damn. I thought the Black Panthers' jobs were to man the polling stations for the Democrat Party and intimidate the Republican voters that showed up to vote.


----------



## the_human_being

Great news!!  Listen up!!  Trump just stated that when he is elected, he will send back all the refugees. He's also going to mingle into that bunch a lot of Blacks and claim that they are refugees of a real dark race from the Mid East.  Great plan. It won't matter if the Blacks complain. Everybody knows how Blacks lie all the time.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
Click to expand...

...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
Click to expand...

I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> 
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
Click to expand...

I am still laughing at the image of a group of 'wise' jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
Click to expand...

I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
Click to expand...

I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.

Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but than I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving them are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle cnnny pyramids are, please!
Click to expand...

So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
Click to expand...



Really?  I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.


You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have ducked all the Black dudes then. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
Click to expand...



Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.

And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> I am Greek idiot....!




You sure are an idiot of some sort.


----------



## Taz

Black America called an they all want a one-way ticket back to Africa.


----------



## Rotagilla

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I concerned about what you do? I'm just pointing out the facts to my people. You wont do shit but deny your white privilege. Been there and heard that too many times to count. You missed my earlier post. Blacks can be racist. Stop whining and deflecting from my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
Click to expand...


LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...


----------



## Rotagilla

Freiheit said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
Click to expand...


incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.


----------



## Correll

Rotagilla said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was stupid, because it presumes that current white folk are to blame for dead and gone white folk.  Excuse me for pointing that out to you.
> 
> What's wrong with denying white privilege? Why would I want to take or use racism against my fellow man?  Could I?  Yes. Do I? No.
> 
> Yes, I know blacks can be racist.  The point is, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...
Click to expand...


THe stories a culture tells tells a lot about the culture.

Now, Hollywood isn't really America, so you have to be careful, but...

Avatar for example, tells A LOT about liberal America.


----------



## Rotagilla

Correll said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only someone with inferior intellect would make that presumption. How difficult is it for you to read normal words?  Whites are only to blame for taking advantage of the racism while pretending it doesnt exist.  You dont have to deny white privilege unless you want to prove your commitment to changing the dynamic.  Why would you use racism against your fellow man?  Because it benefits you. Duh.
> 
> If the point is that Blacks being racist is wrong then like so many whites you forget that whites are the biggest racists on the planet. Fix your own issues before commenting on someone elses racist attitudes. We have a valid reason for being racist.  Remember reason and excuse are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe stories a culture tells tells a lot about the culture.
> 
> Now, Hollywood isn't really America, so you have to be careful, but...
> 
> Avatar for example, tells A LOT about liberal America.
Click to expand...


movies, television and advertising don't reflect the culture of a place...they are all propaganda to manipulate and influence people.
movies and television are not good sources if one is interested in truth or facts.


----------



## Correll

Rotagilla said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well based on your attitude, I don't think blacks would do it any differently if they were the ones with all the power and money.  Do you think blacks would be nice?  HA!  So stop crying that you don't like living in our great white society.  If you want, start your own.  Go to Africa and show us how you do it.  Or take over Detroit and this time run it well.  Don't turn it into a shit hole and then file bankruptcy.  Or Chicago which is just as big of a dumb.
> 
> Whites have been very racist towards blacks.  A lot of those whites have been marginalized.  We gave you years of affirmative action so those white hiring managers had to hire a certain quote of blacks.  I agreed with this policy and wish it was actually still being implemented.  Still a lot of work to be done if we are ever going to fix the mess we call the ghetto's of America.  You do know that when Americans brag in Europe how great our country is, Europeans always point to our ghettos and ask "what up with that?"?  It's true.  Our black ghettos are a stain on America.  Now is it our fault?  Did we create the mess?  Yes.  But what have blacks done to clean it up themselves?  Do you really need our help?  All you have to do is two things.  Ask nicely and start fixing the things you can fix yourselves first.  We aren't going to dump a bunch of money on people who speak straight out of fat albert.  We aren't going to open up business' in dangerous neighborhoods. That means your schools are never going to be properly funded.  Stop having kids until you can get out of the ghetto.
> 
> And realize, I'm not talking about you.  Don't take this personally.  You sound like a wonderful and educated person.  Probably well spoken and smart too.  But you refuse to acknowledge half  your cultures problem is this.
> 
> View attachment 51307
> View attachment 51308
> View attachment 51309
> 
> 
> View attachment 51310
> 
> 
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe stories a culture tells tells a lot about the culture.
> 
> Now, Hollywood isn't really America, so you have to be careful, but...
> 
> Avatar for example, tells A LOT about liberal America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> movies, television and advertising don't reflect the culture of a place...they are all propaganda to manipulate and influence people.
> movies and television are not good sources if one is interested in truth or facts.
Click to expand...



Propaganda tells you about the agenda of the propagandist.

Avatar for example, tells you that Hollywood hates America.


----------



## Rotagilla

Correll said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a hammer everything looks like a nail. People of color seem to have the innate ability to accept strangers. White people are the only people that are afeared of color differences and this attitude has taken hold worldwide. Yes I think Blacks would do away with racism. Hell one of our issues is trusting whites too readily. I'm not crying about living in any great white society. The term is amusing since there is no such thing. I'm not crying about anything. I'm answering questions. So if you dont want to hear what I have to say dont ask? Simple huh?  We already showed you how it was done in Africa and also in the US. Your response has always been to destroy Black success. It makes you feel insecure.  Whites didnt give us "years" of affirmative action. You gave yourselves affirmative action for 400 years and counting. We may have some partial AA but white women have benefited from AA more than anyone.
> 
> Wait a minute....You admit you created the mess but you want us to clean up your mess?
> 
> Now dont take my amusement as disagreement. Black people do need to clean up your mess because white people are sure not going to do it. Anyone that thinks this is silly in my opinion.  What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them. So basically what you are whining about is that we have to fight to clean up your mess. Thats pretty much the stupidest thing I think I have heard a white person say. Personally I dont want, need, or think white help is beneficial. When whites get involved shit gets fucked up. The best you can do to help is just stop being racists.
> 
> Those pictures are not the problem with Black america. Attempting to assimilate, behave, and act like white people is the problem. Black people need to get back to their roots instead of indulging in white culture. Most Black people have at best a vague notion of what it is to be Black. When you ask why you have to point the finger at the white boys that lied for centuries about history and their ongoing efforts to suppress it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe stories a culture tells tells a lot about the culture.
> 
> Now, Hollywood isn't really America, so you have to be careful, but...
> 
> Avatar for example, tells A LOT about liberal America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> movies, television and advertising don't reflect the culture of a place...they are all propaganda to manipulate and influence people.
> movies and television are not good sources if one is interested in truth or facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda tells you about the agenda of the propagandist.
> 
> Avatar for example, tells you that Hollywood hates America.
Click to expand...


and who controls most of what hollywood "produces"?  jewish propagandists..


----------



## Correll

Rotagilla said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain this:
> 
> What I have noticed though is that white people actually get angry about the Blacks that do attempt to clean up the mess. They sabotage them, discredit, and kill them.
> 
> Who does this?  Give some examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..a movie as a cultural "reference"...you're a deep thinker, I can just tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THe stories a culture tells tells a lot about the culture.
> 
> Now, Hollywood isn't really America, so you have to be careful, but...
> 
> Avatar for example, tells A LOT about liberal America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> movies, television and advertising don't reflect the culture of a place...they are all propaganda to manipulate and influence people.
> movies and television are not good sources if one is interested in truth or facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda tells you about the agenda of the propagandist.
> 
> Avatar for example, tells you that Hollywood hates America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and who controls most of what hollywood "produces"?  jewish propagandists..
Click to expand...



LIberals.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a great example. The Black Panther Party.  This party was formed to protect and clean up the Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
Click to expand...

Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and somehow you guys couldn't even manage to do THAT right. What a shocker. Perpetual failures.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
Click to expand...

To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.


----------



## sealybobo

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black men may be athletic and good boxers but they do not know how to fight.  Sorry, sad truth.  They may be big and muscular but they don't know how to use it.
> 
> I know you will know what I'm talking about.  I remember in the hood the black guys would walk around each other in circles bumping each others shoulders.  I would laugh and think, "what are they waiting for?".
> 
> I'm not your typical white.  I'm Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think this is me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
Click to expand...

I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?

But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault. 

I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.

But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.

Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol

Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.


----------



## JQPublic1

Rotagilla said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
Click to expand...


I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.


Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
Click to expand...




Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
Click to expand...

No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
Click to expand...

How many crimes go unsolved? Did you hear how many rape test sat untested for years in Detroit? Kim worthy Detroit prosecutor doesn't even have the resources to go after all those violent criminals. Almost all of them are black I'm sure. We would have heard about a white rapist running around Detroit.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
Click to expand...

Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
Click to expand...

The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
Click to expand...

Thats because whites are too busy taking drugs and molesting animals.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
Click to expand...


Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> 
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
Click to expand...


Sorry southern cave monkey. Whites are the biggest fuckups in the history of the planet let alone america  What other people had to be civilized twice other than whites? What people have no original culture and had to steal and or borrow from other cultures then pretend they made it up?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
Click to expand...

I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.

And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
Click to expand...

You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
Click to expand...

They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
Click to expand...

Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.


----------



## Rocko

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
Click to expand...


You're obviously not looking to have a serious and truthful discussion. You can't deny facts all you want, but in the end what purpose does it serve?


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously not looking to have a serious and truthful discussion. You can't deny facts all you want, but in the end what purpose does it serve?
Click to expand...

No one can have a serious discussion with white people about this stuff. You clowns are amusing so its fun to just fuck with you while you attempt to pretend your society/culture is not majorly fucked up.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
Click to expand...

We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
Click to expand...

I never heard a Black person Blame modern Pink people for anything other than being racists and discriminating against them. Most Blacks I know trudge ahead anyway, that is why only a small portion of the Black community are criminals... despite  the twisting and  distortions put forth by white cabals  feigning liberalism and conservatism.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
Click to expand...

Whites imitate a lot of things Blacks do. I'm talking about crime which whites are professionals at. Since they control the legal system and the legislative branch of the government they make laws that unfairly punish Blacks for basically the same crap whites do and get away with. We dont need to show you shit because you arent in a position of superiority.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> 
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously not looking to have a serious and truthful discussion. You can't deny facts all you want, but in the end what purpose does it serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can have a serious discussion with white people about this stuff. You clowns are amusing so its fun to just fuck with you while you attempt to pretend your society/culture is not majorly fucked up.
Click to expand...


Oh I agree it's fucked up. Liberals have poisoned society with their bullshit - part of which is the idea that black people shouldn't be responsible for themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously not looking to have a serious and truthful discussion. You can't deny facts all you want, but in the end what purpose does it serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can have a serious discussion with white people about this stuff. You clowns are amusing so its fun to just fuck with you while you attempt to pretend your society/culture is not majorly fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I agree it's fucked up. Liberals have poisoned society with their bullshit - part of which is the idea that black people shouldn't be responsible for themselves.
Click to expand...

Dont try to put it on liberal or conservative.  Its a white problem. Your culture and possibly your genetics are permanently fucked up. Liberals are actually making it slightly better. They have pulled the 9 inch knife out of the back of Blacks at least 6 inches.  Thats why despite your best efforts Blacks still are able to succeed once they figure out they shouldnt quit because of racism.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
Click to expand...


Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
Click to expand...

One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.


----------



## Yarddog

sealybobo said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impossible. Black people can't be racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
Click to expand...



Damned if you do or damned if you don't, I guess,   with some people.   Of course they'll say its still your responsibility to make sure they get an education and a job,  while they care less what a white man has to say.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
Click to expand...



Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority


----------



## bripat9643

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's because the victims don't want the perps arrested if they're white.

Are you fucking kidding us?


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
Click to expand...


he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
Click to expand...


What makes you think that?


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
Click to expand...


real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
Click to expand...



Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.


----------



## Rotagilla

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
Click to expand...


couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
Click to expand...


It would be good to know. 

IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.

Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.


----------



## Rotagilla

Correll said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
Click to expand...


LMAO.. a 150 lb. white "pajama boy" beta male is how I read him..


----------



## Yarddog

Correll said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
Click to expand...



Im not afraid of that,   It would be friendly anyways,  haha however he did say MOST white guys are afraid to look him in the EYE,    so I wouldn't mind confirming if he's truly a baddass or a fake.

Anytime Asclepias.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
Click to expand...

No I'm not talking about a small percentage. I'm talking about the majority of white males.  Just like  you can find you tube videos of Black people acting like animals, I can find the same with white boys acting like animals and some even having sex with animals.  Of course thats not all whites because plenty of white women seem to understand how fucked up white men are and have abandoned you. There is no of to it. White males cant take Black men being successful. Again you have a track record thats documented. It may not be as well known as slavery but it actually is more damaging to the Black communities ability to take you seriously. If Blacks had simply been freed my bet is that things would have been different. However poor whites have been led around by the nose by wealthy whites to believe that successful Blacks threaten you.  Again its your inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im not afraid of that,   It would be friendly anyways,  haha however he did say MOST white guys are afraid to look him in the EYE,    so I wouldn't mind confirming if he's truly a baddass or a fake.
> 
> Anytime Asclepias.
Click to expand...

Anytime what? Are you claiming you want to find out if I am bad ass but hedging it by saying it would be friendly?  Your passive aggressive semi challenge is kind of weak. I'm from Oakland but I dont live there anymore. However, you can PM me your number and I will call you the next time I am down there.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
Click to expand...

See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.


----------



## JQPublic1

bripat9643 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's because the victims don't want the perps arrested if they're white.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding us?
Click to expand...


That is YOUR conclusion, not mine!


----------



## JQPublic1

Rotagilla said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
Click to expand...


Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.


----------



## Dante

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


Why?

*A message to America from Black America. * I did not know Black America spoke with one voice.

With all the poverty and killings in black neighborhoods I think there are more important things the black voice shouts about


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
Click to expand...




PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.

If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
Click to expand...


Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.

Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.


----------



## Sallow

Dante said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> *A message to America from Black America. * I did not know Black America spoke with one voice.
> 
> With all the poverty and killings in black neighborhoods I think there are more important things the black voice shouts about
Click to expand...


Poverty has historical roots.

Same as wealth.

It doesn't really happen over night.

And people inherit the past.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
Click to expand...

Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.

I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black. 

Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never heard a Black person Blame modern Pink people for anything other than being racists and discriminating against them. Most Blacks I know trudge ahead anyway, that is why only a small portion of the Black community are criminals... despite  the twisting and  distortions put forth by white cabals  feigning liberalism and conservatism.
Click to expand...

Cities like Detroit are an embarrassment. Is that what you call trudging along? Is that the best blacks can do? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they can. We just cant practice racism as a group because we dont own any significant resources.  If all the Black owned stores decided not to let white people buy from them no one would care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you'd have to be like Mugabe and take control of all the resources before you can practice racism. hahahaha  . well thats  where I disagree. I think racism is a state of mind and for the most part,  everyone has one.
> 
> And as for no one caring? I don't know how you can say that,  there are plenty of people who would be sensitive to that,  unless of course you group all white people together. but thats all on you and your opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when blacks say liberal whites are worse because we hide our racism. Bullshit I say. Of course conservative whites are right in their criticism of black culture. Us liberals can't deny that. Is is racist to see the truth?
> 
> But we do care and we do want to help fix the situation and we know its not their fault.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out to black people if they want their society to get better they're going to have to start doing some things differently. One would be stop having kids you can't afford or raise properly. Start speaking English and take school seriously.
> 
> But then immediately they get defensive and start calling us racist. Or they tell us to worry about whites who are equally as ignorant.
> 
> Fine! If your bar is to be like white trash then OK. Lol
> 
> Whites won't start a business in the hood. Too dangerous. Hell, even rich blacks won't. That is black peoples fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
Click to expand...

I would love to find out detroiters one night went out and killed all the known murderers in their neighborhoods. And since black people never talk to cops who would they prosecute?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not talking about a small percentage. I'm talking about the majority of white males.  Just like  you can find you tube videos of Black people acting like animals, I can find the same with white boys acting like animals and some even having sex with animals.  Of course thats not all whites because plenty of white women seem to understand how fucked up white men are and have abandoned you. There is no of to it. White males cant take Black men being successful. Again you have a track record thats documented. It may not be as well known as slavery but it actually is more damaging to the Black communities ability to take you seriously. If Blacks had simply been freed my bet is that things would have been different. However poor whites have been led around by the nose by wealthy whites to believe that successful Blacks threaten you.  Again its your inferiority complex.
Click to expand...

We are never happy when we find out Joe lewis, Tyson, Allen Iverson or Scotty pippen are broke. 

We may say "typical stupid nig" but we are sad for them.

I love seeing successful blacks. Makes me think there is hope.


----------



## Meathead

Sallow said:


> Poverty has historical roots.
> 
> Same as wealth.
> 
> It doesn't really happen over night.
> 
> And people inherit the past.


Poverty has anthropological roots and is rooted in nature itself. Not all things are equal. They never were and they never will be.

Poverty has no more historical roots than your ass.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never heard a Black person Blame modern Pink people for anything other than being racists and discriminating against them. Most Blacks I know trudge ahead anyway, that is why only a small portion of the Black community are criminals... despite  the twisting and  distortions put forth by white cabals  feigning liberalism and conservatism.
Click to expand...

Why so many of you in prison? Whites fault. Why so many unemployed? Whites fault. Why can't you clean up your own hoods? Whitey holding you back.

Great example of the difference between us. Devils night is coming up. Whites will toilet paper houses and soap windows. Detroiters will burn houses down.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because whites are too busy taking drugs and molesting animals.
Click to expand...

How many whites were horrified over Michael Vick?

And how many blacks said dog fighting is no biggy in the hood?

To me it seems like blacks are taking out their anger on innocent animals.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> 
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're obviously not looking to have a serious and truthful discussion. You can't deny facts all you want, but in the end what purpose does it serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can have a serious discussion with white people about this stuff. You clowns are amusing so its fun to just fuck with you while you attempt to pretend your society/culture is not majorly fucked up.
Click to expand...

We know you aren't being honest or serious. You've even admitted you're part of the problem. Don't you have kids out of wedlock?


----------



## bripat9643

JQPublic1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even remotely true.
> 
> 
> 
> The Uniform Crime Reports show you are living in a fantasy world, a disingenuous one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> incorrect...and I notice you reference these "reports", but not a hint of a link to support your baseless claim....Here's a fact; negroes commit massively disproportionate amounts of crime despite only making up 13% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's because the victims don't want the perps arrested if they're white.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is YOUR conclusion, not mine!
Click to expand...


Then how did you determine that whites weren't getting arrested for the same crimes that blacks were getting arrested for?


----------



## bripat9643

JQPublic1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not even a negro...just a white agitator trolling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
Click to expand...


Rejecting your black propaganda doesn't make someone a bigot.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your stance is that your culture is fucked up and for no reason at all. We at least have a reason for our stuff.  When you get your culture fixed then you can attempt to help with others. Otherwise no one is listening to you.
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not talking about a small percentage. I'm talking about the majority of white males.  Just like  you can find you tube videos of Black people acting like animals, I can find the same with white boys acting like animals and some even having sex with animals.  Of course thats not all whites because plenty of white women seem to understand how fucked up white men are and have abandoned you. There is no of to it. White males cant take Black men being successful. Again you have a track record thats documented. It may not be as well known as slavery but it actually is more damaging to the Black communities ability to take you seriously. If Blacks had simply been freed my bet is that things would have been different. However poor whites have been led around by the nose by wealthy whites to believe that successful Blacks threaten you.  Again its your inferiority complex.
Click to expand...




I had no Idea that successful blacks threaten me.  Did you learn this in college? seriously?   Bullshit!   majority of whites. never in my adult life have I felt that or noticed other whites expressing this, More than likely,  the majority of white males are just trying to live their life, maybe take care of a family. Black people have made advances and then receded in some areas after slavery but I would say the thing that has hurt Black people the most in the last 40 years, is when Welfare started giving more money to women who were single with kids than ones who were married. Its sounds great and fair, but the social effect is pretty self explanatory, I don't need to say what happened, and this destroyed a lot of poor white society too. In the long run Those are the ones you like to refer to as white trailer trash.  I would be willing to bet that any kid who lives in a home with two stable parents is going to, on average,   stay out of trouble and be more successful. 


Anytime?  I mean for a friendly cup of coffee or catch a warriors game over a beer.  If you happened to be a a 150 pound white guy, then it would be self evident you weren't what you claimed. hahaha  no passive/ aggressive intended.  It would be kind of cool to meet someone from USMB if they lived close by anyway .   I don't care that we don't agree much,  that really doesn't bother me. Thats just life. Ill give you an IM


----------



## Dante

Sallow said:


> Poverty has historical roots.
> 
> Same as wealth.
> 
> It doesn't really happen over night.
> 
> And people inherit the past.


Of course. Could not agree more


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you just got off your shift at Carls Jr's.  Did you burn the fries again?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
Click to expand...

Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis


----------



## Meathead

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
Click to expand...

Mathe ta Elllinka kalitera kai tha ta poume, kai as'tis malakies sou.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
Click to expand...


Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
Click to expand...



Just because you are too cowardly and dishonest to admit, perhaps even to yourself, when you have been stone cold busted, does not mean it didn't happen.

Moron.


----------



## JQPublic1

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are too cowardly and dishonest to admit, perhaps even to yourself, when you have been stone cold busted, does not mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

Stop kidding yourself. Stone cold busted in the view of maggots like you means diddly. It has no connection with reality. I am still wondering stf you are talking about...   Cowardice is the realm of those who travel in packs like wolves, trolling in large numbers to vent their frustrations and to weigh their own failures against their preconceived notions of Blacks. That is all you have....  Without Backs to vilify, your pink skin would have NO value!


----------



## Rotagilla

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are too cowardly and dishonest to admit, perhaps even to yourself, when you have been stone cold busted, does not mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop kidding yourself. Stone cold busted in the view of maggots like you means diddly. It has no connection with reality. I am still wondering stf you are talking about...   Cowardice is the realm of those who travel in packs like wolves, trolling in large numbers to vent their frustrations and to weigh their own failures against their preconceived notions of Blacks. That is all you have....  Without Backs to vilify, your pink skin would have NO value!
Click to expand...



I'm not here to troll, or to vilify. I'd love to discuss issues seriously and honestly, but you libs are rarely up for that, so...


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
Click to expand...

ροζ δέρμα είναι το μόνο που έχετε


----------



## Rotagilla

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ροζ δέρμα είναι το μόνο που έχετε
Click to expand...


你愚蠢傻瓜......你'再廉价通话和侮辱......转操你自己......


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still laughing at the image of a group of wise 'jungle bunnies brainstorming on how to build a mud pyramid some place on the Congo River. Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
Click to expand...


Η γλώσσα που μιλούν δεν είναι Έλληνας προέρχεται από διασταύρωση ταύρος σκατά!
Το μόνο που μιλούν BS εκεί


----------



## Yarddog

Rotagilla said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ροζ δέρμα είναι το μόνο που έχετε
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 你愚蠢傻瓜......你'再廉价通话和侮辱......转操你自己......
Click to expand...

 

Hahahaja ,   I think what we have here is a failure to communicate ......  Which is what they wanted anyways


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
Click to expand...

Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
Click to expand...

It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.

You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> real negroes aren't as obnoxious and inflammatory. he revels in it...he's a fake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
Click to expand...


Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not talking about a small percentage. I'm talking about the majority of white males.  Just like  you can find you tube videos of Black people acting like animals, I can find the same with white boys acting like animals and some even having sex with animals.  Of course thats not all whites because plenty of white women seem to understand how fucked up white men are and have abandoned you. There is no of to it. White males cant take Black men being successful. Again you have a track record thats documented. It may not be as well known as slavery but it actually is more damaging to the Black communities ability to take you seriously. If Blacks had simply been freed my bet is that things would have been different. However poor whites have been led around by the nose by wealthy whites to believe that successful Blacks threaten you.  Again its your inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are never happy when we find out Joe lewis, Tyson, Allen Iverson or Scotty pippen are broke.
> 
> We may say "typical stupid nig" but we are sad for them.
> 
> I love seeing successful blacks. Makes me think there is hope.
Click to expand...

Why would you be sad for them? Their broke is different than your broke. Allen for example will be a millionaire again when he hits 50 I believe. Tyson was dumb and trusted a white boy with his money. Even so he is doing better than you are. Pippen is nowhere near broke.  So when you say "stupid nig", we know two things.  We know you would never say it to their face and we know its your insecurity making you feel better about your self. Its obvious you dont like successful Blacks. If you did you wouldnt be constantly harping on the unsuccessful ones your culture and system of racism created.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Him and I are neighbors, he lives in Oakland and I live in Richmond. Id gladly invite him for a beer or a coffee. Could put it all to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
Click to expand...

Your case?

You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
Click to expand...


I've talked my bullshit to the face of many blacks.

NOne of them laughed. 

Some of them got pretty uncomfortable when I called them on their bullshit, or got angry when I was not intimidated by them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you learned directly from from Blacks how to take baths, read, and write? Thanks for admitting that. Now lets hear some more cave monkey mating calls. I'll even give you a banana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just getting rolling! Don't stop now, this is just getting good. More!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not convinced that Blacks *commit *massively disproportionate amounts of crime. That is not what  FBI's UCR shows. It shows some  Blacks are *arrested *disproportionally to Whites but actual convictions do not correspond with those arrests*. *Be careful when you use words like "commit." The UCR results are describing arrests not commissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with that. Blacks are the biggest fuck-ups in American history.
> They are arrested at such high rates because they commit about half the violent crimes and murders in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, stupid, arrests do not all end in convictions...  Get Trump to explain that to you if your mentally challenged mind keeps fogging up! Besides, Black CONVICTED criminals make up only a small fraction of the Black populace. If they are arrested but later exonerated or cleared, that stat still  counts against  Blacks... So even the innocent are included in the UCR as an arrest statistic... YOU  dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every day we wake up to hear about shootings in Detroit. Maybe once a month we hear about a shooting in the white suburbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because whites are too busy taking drugs and molesting animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many whites were horrified over Michael Vick?
> 
> And how many blacks said dog fighting is no biggy in the hood?
> 
> To me it seems like blacks are taking out their anger on innocent animals.
Click to expand...

I dont know but I wondered why they were horrifed over Vick but not 2 humans getting killed. I guess whites have misplaced priorities not to mention whites are the ones that originated the sport and control it to this day. Obviously whites consider dog fighting in their hood no biggy.  This white boy got out on parole and he isnt famous.  He was called the Al Capone of dogfighting and actually published a magazine. White privilege

James Fricchione & John Kelly animal cruelty casefile






The white boy that owned the the magazine before he did was also white and over 10K subscriptions and made about 5-6K month off of just the magazine.



Saving Huey - SDJ (Sporting Dog Journal) #2 - Who is... | Facebook


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We often immitate black culture. Pull up your pants we're sure to follow. Show us how smart you are. First by fixing your ghettos and quit blaming the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! if the MAN gets his hands out of Black people's pockets and  allow Black tax dollars to be controlled by Blacks for Black purposes... we might have a new beginning. If Blacks can me made to stop buying in White stores and, instead, support their own businesses we may see a renaissance paralleling the Black WallStreet. Cut out Welfare for ALL... Most Blacks don't need it anyway... With the  suggestions I have given towards autonomy, Blacks could take care of their own like they did before welfare and before integration. Lastly, with autonomy, Blacks could then have the legal right to become vigilantes and "clean" up the criminal elements. Now, if they even entertain such measures, they face prosecution.... Got anything to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the things that make white people whiter with fury is Black success. There is a reason all those Black communities were destroyed in so called race riots. So you see whites have a history... a track record of lying and then doing everything in their power to destroy Black success. We know whites are full of shit and therefore whites have no credibility. White people have a seriously large inferiority complex that is probably genetically passed down which causes their racism. I think it comes from the inbreeding they were forced to do during the ice age. Its either that or the neanderthal genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your talking about a very small percentage of whites there.   I can find some You tube videos Im sure of black people acting like animals,  yet I know thats  not representative of the whole society.  If black success makes whites furious then why have white people been working along side black people to make them successful? your problem is you can't see that some people see other people as simply humans like themselves. Your forever hung up on your own superiority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not talking about a small percentage. I'm talking about the majority of white males.  Just like  you can find you tube videos of Black people acting like animals, I can find the same with white boys acting like animals and some even having sex with animals.  Of course thats not all whites because plenty of white women seem to understand how fucked up white men are and have abandoned you. There is no of to it. White males cant take Black men being successful. Again you have a track record thats documented. It may not be as well known as slavery but it actually is more damaging to the Black communities ability to take you seriously. If Blacks had simply been freed my bet is that things would have been different. However poor whites have been led around by the nose by wealthy whites to believe that successful Blacks threaten you.  Again its your inferiority complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no Idea that successful blacks threaten me.  Did you learn this in college? seriously?   Bullshit!   majority of whites. never in my adult life have I felt that or noticed other whites expressing this, More than likely,  the majority of white males are just trying to live their life, maybe take care of a family. Black people have made advances and then receded in some areas after slavery but I would say the thing that has hurt Black people the most in the last 40 years, is when Welfare started giving more money to women who were single with kids than ones who were married. Its sounds great and fair, but the social effect is pretty self explanatory, I don't need to say what happened, and this destroyed a lot of poor white society too. In the long run Those are the ones you like to refer to as white trailer trash.  I would be willing to bet that any kid who lives in a home with two stable parents is going to, on average,   stay out of trouble and be more successful.
> 
> 
> Anytime?  I mean for a friendly cup of coffee or catch a warriors game over a beer.  If you happened to be a a 150 pound white guy, then it would be self evident you weren't what you claimed. hahaha  no passive/ aggressive intended.  It would be kind of cool to meet someone from USMB if they lived close by anyway .   I don't care that we don't agree much,  that really doesn't bother me. Thats just life. Ill give you an IM
Click to expand...

I dont know you personally. That being said I have noticed the majority of white boys get a thorn in their ass over Black success. Like I said you leave clues. College was just one place where I learned this. You learn it anywhere you come in contact with whites. You learn it by studying american, African, and world history. Like most white people, you have no clue what you are talking about when it comes to Black people. Welfare and the way its handled in Black communities have indeed taken a toll on low income Black communities. However, what has really hurt Black communities is the system of racism controlled by whites. Whites control the media images of Blacks, the executive, legislative, and judicial branches of government. They control the police that arrest Blacks for bullshit that little Jack and Jill get away with. The only defense for that is to be better than the average white person in discipline, thirst for knowledge, and ability to use all that to succeed without giving up hope. Basically you have to be on your grind 24/7.

If you want to meet me to find out if I am white then dont bother. What some yahoo ass white boys think about my color is not of interest to me. If that makes them feel better to think I am white then I give them permission to think so.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are too cowardly and dishonest to admit, perhaps even to yourself, when you have been stone cold busted, does not mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop kidding yourself. Stone cold busted in the view of maggots like you means diddly. It has no connection with reality. I am still wondering stf you are talking about...   Cowardice is the realm of those who travel in packs like wolves, trolling in large numbers to vent their frustrations and to weigh their own failures against their preconceived notions of Blacks. That is all you have....  Without Backs to vilify, your pink skin would have NO value!
Click to expand...

You can tell they are looking to reassure themselves just like chimps do. Basically they are grooming each other to calm their nerves.  You know the ones trying their hardest to prove their superiority are the low hanging fruit white boys. What they dont get is that they can talk all day but it wont change their reality.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've talked my bullshit to the face of many blacks.
> 
> NOne of them laughed.
> 
> Some of them got pretty uncomfortable when I called them on their bullshit, or got angry when I was not intimidated by them.
Click to expand...

Sure you have cave monkey.  Then you woke up.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathe ta Elllinka kalitera kai tha ta poume, kai as'tis malakies sou.
Click to expand...

I showed my family what you wrote and they laughed. They agree with you. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't really care less...his only purpose is to post anti white comments and agitate...weak and transparent..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.dayum, SOMEONE has to speak up to counter the overwhelming number  of  White bigots on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because we call you on your bullshit does not make us bigots.
> 
> Sorry that your little feelings feel otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you mean by "US?" You, Shootspeeders,  Meathead and myriad others too numerous to mention? You all do more  racist  "trolling" than "calling." Big gut bigots, nah nah na na nah nah BIG GUT Bigots! That is ALL you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are too cowardly and dishonest to admit, perhaps even to yourself, when you have been stone cold busted, does not mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop kidding yourself. Stone cold busted in the view of maggots like you means diddly. It has no connection with reality. I am still wondering stf you are talking about...   Cowardice is the realm of those who travel in packs like wolves, trolling in large numbers to vent their frustrations and to weigh their own failures against their preconceived notions of Blacks. That is all you have....  Without Backs to vilify, your pink skin would have NO value!
Click to expand...

Here's the honest truth. Us good whites often wonder what the fuck is wrong with white America too. Ask any religious conservative or left wing liberal and they'll tell you America is going to shit.

The reason I single out black people is because you guys specifically blame white people for the position you find yourselves in. And I'm not talking about all blacks. All I'm saying is that it isn't all our fault your ghettos are what they are. If you guys took school more seriously, if crime weren't so high, if we know most criminals come from low income broken homes.

Should poor whites take my advice? Hell yes. The only difference is they aren't blaming the man because they are poor.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
Click to expand...


You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.
Click to expand...

You must be white then. Black people know that racism affects all of those categories. No wonder you think you guys are ok. Your trying to compare yourself to Blacks subjected to additional restrictions and hurdles you would never have to face instead of wondering how your culture can be so fucked up when you control all the resources. Basically you are doing exactly what the wealthy want you to do. Oh well.....


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good to know.
> 
> IMO the white fantasist scenario is a real possibility.
> 
> Be careful though. If he is half of much of a violent unthinking brute as he presents himself, he would be dangerous to be around.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
Click to expand...

What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.

Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?

Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?

Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well. 

Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.

I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.

But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every day I wake up and hear about shootings in Albuquerque but maybe once a month in the Black suburbs. There are hardly any Blacks in Albuquerque, it is mostly Caucasian!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
Click to expand...

I doubt the shooter was half Black. His father is white and he supported white supremacy. If he was half Black the Black half was insane.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
Click to expand...

I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be white then. Black people know that racism affects all of those categories. No wonder you think you guys are ok. Your trying to compare yourself to Blacks subjected to additional restrictions and hurdles you would never have to face instead of wondering how your culture can be so fucked up when you control all the resources. Basically you are doing exactly what the wealthy want you to do. Oh well.....
Click to expand...

Don't you think if Detroit made a serious effort to lower the number of single baby mamas that would drastically improve those ladies chances of going to college or at least get them out of poverty?

I bet if the black panthers or malcomb x or al sharpton said it you'd understand but from a white you're defensive. 

And if that black woman knew how to interview properly. A lot of blacks have the chip I sense from you on their shoulders. Not every white hates blacks. We just have a lot of stereotypes you guys prove over and over are true. So stop raising your kids to have that chip. Do you watch blackish? I'd like to see black ghettos turn nice like that family. That's a family that made it out of the ghetto. They live among whites. Nothing wrong with that family.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be white then. Black people know that racism affects all of those categories. No wonder you think you guys are ok. Your trying to compare yourself to Blacks subjected to additional restrictions and hurdles you would never have to face instead of wondering how your culture can be so fucked up when you control all the resources. Basically you are doing exactly what the wealthy want you to do. Oh well.....
Click to expand...

Is racism the only factor? What are some other contributors to those thing besides racism?

You're putting it all on racism. It's getting old. We get it! What can the people you defend do about it? Keep their pants on? Insist their kids study and learn english? And maybe even get over it?

Im talking about poor black places like Detroit flint Chicago Saginaw.

Maybe we need to break up the ghettos. Just bankrupt and condemn them. Clear it out then raise rent and only let people with jobs move back in. Turn 1/3 of Detroit into a state park. Or farms like it use to be. 

Then we just hope you are good neighbors. In the 70s you moved into my Detroit neighborhood and the year I left my middle school as #10 on the top ten most dangerous schools in Detroit. A middle school!

That's why we can't have too many blacks move to any one community. In my town its beautiful. We have beautiful homes. But we also have lots of cheap apartments. So the poor move there and hopefully whites won't move like they did in Detroit. Hopefully white flight doesn't happen again. Those poor people now have jobs and their kids go to better schools.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
Click to expand...

They got to get out of the hood. My dad didn't worry about racism when he was a immigrant cook making minimum wage. He eventually got a good job at Ford and if I recall correctly half the employees were black. Those black guys figured it out. Lots of poor whites wish they had those jobs. Pretty racist huh?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
Click to expand...

Then why have kids? I think we are way too overpopulated as is. And funny fact. In the great recession, every segment of human population's birth rates went down except for blacks here and in Africa. Seems the hungrier you get the hornier you get. 

I guess if your broke what better thing to do to feel alive. It's why I'm a fan of planned parenthood.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathe ta Elllinka kalitera kai tha ta poume, kai as'tis malakies sou.
Click to expand...

Pou menus? Im half Spartan half Athenian. Potamya and xerocomby. And Michigan. My dad wants to know where your from.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean Yarddog? This one is afraid and timid for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
Click to expand...


GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;

ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
Click to expand...

Where did you get that? You speak Greek? You read Greek?

I knew a bleek once. Great guy.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUtting yourself in a dangerous situation without considering the danger is the act of a fool.
> 
> If you are half the unthinking violent brute you present yourself to be, there is no  way of predicting what will set you off.
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
Click to expand...

You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?

You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why have kids? I think we are way too overpopulated as is. And funny fact. In the great recession, every segment of human population's birth rates went down except for blacks here and in Africa. Seems the hungrier you get the hornier you get.
> 
> I guess if your broke what better thing to do to feel alive. It's why I'm a fan of planned parenthood.
Click to expand...


I see that simple math confuses you. Don't worry, I will guide you as best I can. Heh heh heh

For one thing you are mixing apples and oranges. The out of wed-lock Black birthrate might be 72% but if only 25% of Blacks have income below the poverty level, what does that tell you?
It tells me that most of those births are to working adults making a living wage. And even thought the couple might not be married upon conception, many  likey marry later. Further, statistically, Black fathers support their children and either pay their court ordered child support or  raise the kids themselves. I am impressed with that 75% of the Black population that does the right thing but YOU seem oblivious to them...WHY?


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
Click to expand...



The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]

In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.

Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why have kids? I think we are way too overpopulated as is. And funny fact. In the great recession, every segment of human population's birth rates went down except for blacks here and in Africa. Seems the hungrier you get the hornier you get.
> 
> I guess if your broke what better thing to do to feel alive. It's why I'm a fan of planned parenthood.
Click to expand...

What do you mean why have kids?  I already told you that you are not going to stop Black people from having kids and giving whites what they want. A reduction in the mighty Black gene pool. We have plenty for everyone on this planet. Whites horde all the resources.  It only seems like an unusual thing for Black people to procreate. We all understand that white genetics being weaker the white male sex drive is also weaker evidently. When you factor in that procreation is the ultimate survival instinct you understand that Black people were built for the long haul. We were the first on the planet and we will be the last.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
Click to expand...

Te Greeks ruined an entire  Western country,Blacks have done nothing comparable in the USA.. A few cites vs  a country? No comparison!


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why have kids? I think we are way too overpopulated as is. And funny fact. In the great recession, every segment of human population's birth rates went down except for blacks here and in Africa. Seems the hungrier you get the hornier you get.
> 
> I guess if your broke what better thing to do to feel alive. It's why I'm a fan of planned parenthood.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess a lot of people just aren't in to  Greek sex.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cave monkeys set me off. If I sense you are a cave monkey in my prescence thats pretty much your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have had this discussion before.  Education and jobs. Most people will not take school seriously if they already think it will be of no use. They see the racist system at work and dont have time to wait for whites to stop being racists. They have mouths to feed. Once they get some low paying job or make more money selling drugs they pretty much commit to it in order to survive.  Then the cycle repeats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got to get out of the hood. My dad didn't worry about racism when he was a immigrant cook making minimum wage. He eventually got a good job at Ford and if I recall correctly half the employees were black. Those black guys figured it out. Lots of poor whites wish they had those jobs. Pretty racist huh?
Click to expand...


You dont just get out of the hood. You get lucky. You get fortunate to see some information that frees your mind.  You dont get killed by some dirty cop before your 18th birthday. You dont get smoked by some sellout drug gangbanger selling poison to his own people. You somehow avoid all those things while trying to believe in school long enough to graduate with grades high enough to pay for a college education your parents cant afford.  Lots of Black people figure it out. Your focus seems to be on the ones that dont. Whats amusing to me is that white people say the Blacks that give up fighting those odds are somehow at fault for the odds.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> 
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be white then. Black people know that racism affects all of those categories. No wonder you think you guys are ok. Your trying to compare yourself to Blacks subjected to additional restrictions and hurdles you would never have to face instead of wondering how your culture can be so fucked up when you control all the resources. Basically you are doing exactly what the wealthy want you to do. Oh well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you think if Detroit made a serious effort to lower the number of single baby mamas that would drastically improve those ladies chances of going to college or at least get them out of poverty?
> 
> I bet if the black panthers or malcomb x or al sharpton said it you'd understand but from a white you're defensive.
> 
> And if that black woman knew how to interview properly. A lot of blacks have the chip I sense from you on their shoulders. Not every white hates blacks. We just have a lot of stereotypes you guys prove over and over are true. So stop raising your kids to have that chip. Do you watch blackish? I'd like to see black ghettos turn nice like that family. That's a family that made it out of the ghetto. They live among whites. Nothing wrong with that family.
Click to expand...

You keep harping on sterilizing Black women. Sorry but no fool is going to go for that. What you need to worry about is finding a way to stop all those white women from wanting mixed babies.  The BP or Malcom X would never say something so retarded.  They see it for what it is. A suggestion from whites to commit racial suicide..  Even if they did say it then it would be credible coming from them because they are Black. Theres pretty much nothing a white boy can say to me that I would take as credible.

How do you think Black people learn how to interview properly? Thats a retarded statement. If you have no experience with successful  interviewing how do you just automatically know? 
Its not Black peoples fault you have stereotypes. That sounds like a problem you need to deal with. Its not our job to change your stereotype. If youre an adult you do that yourself. Ghettos dont just turn nice because of a TV show. I hope you are just kidding and not being naive.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> 
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only seems to you that your shit is ok.. Like most cultures that are fucked up you measure success by the amount of things you own. Thats pretty primitive thinking to be honest. I left my garage open for two days on accident  I would never do that in a white neighborhood.
> 
> You may not see it being white but usually when you are in deep shit you dont have an objective viewpoint so you rationalize.[/Q
> 
> I measure my communities success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, the schools, crime rate, incarceration rates, divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You measure community success by unemployment, welfare, poverty, schools, crime, incarceration rates & divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be white then. Black people know that racism affects all of those categories. No wonder you think you guys are ok. Your trying to compare yourself to Blacks subjected to additional restrictions and hurdles you would never have to face instead of wondering how your culture can be so fucked up when you control all the resources. Basically you are doing exactly what the wealthy want you to do. Oh well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is racism the only factor? What are some other contributors to those thing besides racism?
> 
> You're putting it all on racism. It's getting old. We get it! What can the people you defend do about it? Keep their pants on? Insist their kids study and learn english? And maybe even get over it?
> 
> Im talking about poor black places like Detroit flint Chicago Saginaw.
> 
> Maybe we need to break up the ghettos. Just bankrupt and condemn them. Clear it out then raise rent and only let people with jobs move back in. Turn 1/3 of Detroit into a state park. Or farms like it use to be.
> 
> Then we just hope you are good neighbors. In the 70s you moved into my Detroit neighborhood and the year I left my middle school as #10 on the top ten most dangerous schools in Detroit. A middle school!
> 
> That's why we can't have too many blacks move to any one community. In my town its beautiful. We have beautiful homes. But we also have lots of cheap apartments. So the poor move there and hopefully whites won't move like they did in Detroit. Hopefully white flight doesn't happen again. Those poor people now have jobs and their kids go to better schools.
Click to expand...

Racism is a major factor. Its the final straw on top of the normal things all humans are taught in this western culture that holds them back from excelling. Yes I'm putting it all on racism. If not for racism Blacks would be outperforming whites in their own system. I dont really care if its getting old to you. That sounds like something you need to figure out how to cope with. Its not going to change just because you dont like hearing it.

Basically what your suggesting is a  divide and conquer strategy that no Black people are stupid enough to fall for. You dont have the power to keep Blacks from moving anywhere. That was stopped a while ago. I dont mind if white flight occurs to be honest. Less contact with your culture is beneficial for Blacks. We have more than enough affluent Blacks to make up the difference.in income.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the greeks calling you cave monkeys "savages" and then you cave monkeys turn around and claim the greeks as your first civilzation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do some cave monkey mating calls for everyone. With sugar on top.
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Η γλώσσα που μιλούν δεν είναι Έλληνας προέρχεται από διασταύρωση ταύρος σκατά!
> Το μόνο που μιλούν BS εκεί
Click to expand...

Sofos, i glossa pou miloun then borei na einai Ellinas. O Ellinas then borei na einai glossa. Ai' skase arapaki.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that stuff happens in poverty stricken areas. I'm trying to give your people some suggestions on how to get out of poverty. Poor whites should take my advice too.
> 
> And if they don't, its only their own fault. Agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> You cant give suggestions when your culture is more fucked up. Its not just poor whites. Wealthy whites are the biggest criminals of them all. Thats why they call it white collar crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't blaming blacks for their bad behavior but you blame whites for why your people are criminal and ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they are blaming Blacks. Mexicans, gays, and women as well. I know its stupid and ignorant for white men to do that but it is what it is. My point being that nothing you say is taken seriously because you cant get your own shit straight and you really dont have a reason since you control all the resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our shit seems to be OK. I'll give you two examples. I left my doorwall wide open last night. Wouldn't do that in Detroit. I also have a $6500 quadrunner in my garage. Wouldn't do that in Detroit either.
> 
> I just don't see white society being anywhere close to as screwed up as black.
> 
> Hey, wasn't that school shooter half black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt the shooter was half Black. His father is white and he supported white supremacy. If he was half Black the Black half was insane.
Click to expand...

Either way he didn't come from a 2 parent home. Told you it's almost always a common denominator.

And I heard he was mixed. No? I prefer not to give shooters the notoriety sincs Harris and clebolt. Colombine.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Greek idiot, which is why I know that we were far superior to the those of northern Europe in antiquity and although we have failed of late, we were and still are far better than  any jungle bunnies, but then I guess the rest of the world who enslaved, or is today still enslaving jungle bunnies are.
> 
> Tell us about how high and mighty the jungle bunnny pyramids are, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Tikanate? Yasu. I'm Greek too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To xero, ta exoume pei. Alla eisai kai likagi malakas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Esa calo antrapos ala esa ke legaki poustis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Η γλώσσα που μιλούν δεν είναι Έλληνας προέρχεται από διασταύρωση ταύρος σκατά!
> Το μόνο που μιλούν BS εκεί
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sofos, i glossa pou miloun then borei na einai Ellinas. O Ellinas then borei na einai glossa. Ai' skase arapaki.
Click to expand...

Ne, skase. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic rationalizations just make my case for me, though you are too dim to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
Click to expand...

*Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
Problem corruption and bribery  High

And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.  

*Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.

Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'

Your culture is producing a public health issue.


----------



## sealybobo

More on Greece.  
Safety walking alone during daylight

77.83 High
Safety walking alone during night

43.91 Moderate


----------



## Meathead

Public is just pissed off because he is at the bottom of any totem pole.

He found a wiki link about some obscure Greek 'mafia' which never amounted to much and seeks to justify, for some bewildering reason, endemic black violence and crime. For generations, Greeks migrated to America and true to their culture rarely formed crime families nor gangs as did many others, including obviously Italians.

Greeks assimilated and realized the American dream with hard work and traditional family support despite usually being poor, not speaking English and facing discrimination themselves.

This is something black America has not, and seemingly cannot do.

While I acknowledge the stupidity of the Greek electorate in giving power to radical left-wing governments, I am proud of my maternal roots and their accomplishment in antiquity and even today.

This is something else black America has not, and seemingly cannot do.


----------



## sealybobo

Meathead said:


> Public is just pissed off because he is at the bottom of any totem pole.
> 
> He found a wiki link about some obscure Greek 'mafia' which never amounted to much and seeks to justify, for some bewildering reason, endemic black violence and crime. For generations Greek migrated to America and true to their culture rarely formed crime families nor gangs as did many others including obviously Italians.
> 
> Greeks assimilated and realized the American dream with hard work and traditional family support despite usually being poor, not speaking English and facing discrimination themselves.
> 
> This is something black America has not, and seemingly cannot do.
> 
> While I acknowledge the stupidity of the Greek electorate in giving power to radical left-wing governments, I am proud of my maternal roots and their accomplishment in antiquity and even today.
> 
> This is something else black America has not, and seemingly cannot do.


It’s true that around 13 per cent of Americans are black, according to the latest estimates from the US Census Bureau.

And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008. Only 45 per cent of the offenders were white. Homicide is a broader category than “murder” but let’s not split hairs.

Blacks were disproportionately likely to commit homicide and to be the victims. In 2008 the offending rate for blacks was seven times higher than for whites and the victimisation rate was six times higher.

As we found yesterday, 93 per cent of black victims were killed by blacks and 84 per cent of white victims were killed by whites.

Alternative statistics from the FBI are more up to date but include many crimes where the killer’s race is not recorded. These numbers tell a similar story.

In 2013, the FBI has black criminals carrying out 38 per cent of murders, compared to 31.1 per cent for whites. The offender’s race was “unknown” in 29.1 per cent of cases.

What about violent crime more generally? FBI arrest rates are one way into this. Over the last three years of data – 2011 to 2013 – 38.5 per cent of people arrested for murder, manslaughter, rape, robbery, and aggravated assault were black.

Clearly, these figures are problematic. We’re talking about arrests not convictions, and high black arrest rates could be taken as evidence that the police are racist.

But academics have noted that the proportion of black suspects arrested by the police tends to match closely the proportion of offenders identified as black by victims in the National Crime Victimization Survey.

This doesn’t support the idea that the police are unfairly discriminating against the black population when they make arrests.

So why are black offenders – and young black men in particular – over-represented in America’s crime statistics?

Judging from online comments, there is a wide spectrum of views on this, from unapologetic racism to militant refusal to blame the problem on anything but historic white racism.

Some criminologists think we could be simply confusing race for poverty or inequality: black people tend to offend more because they tend to be more disadvantaged, living in poorer urban areas with less access to public services, and so on.

If you control for deprivation, people of different races ought to be similarly predisposed to commit crime. Or that’s the theory, at least.

There is a lot of research in this area, but a lot of it is contradictory.

This study of violent crime in deprived neighbourhoods in Cleveland, Ohio, found that reductions in poverty led to reductions in the crime rate in exactly the same way in predominantly black and white areas, suggesting poverty, not race, is the biggest factor.

Other studies get different results.

All sociologists have suffered from the same basic problem: finding urban white communities that are as disadvantaged as the poorest black neighbourhoods, so that you can get a fair comparison.

Some thinkers play down the importance of poverty in favour of the “violent subculture theory”.

This is the idea that some black communities, for some reason, have developed cultural values that are more tolerant of crime and violence.

Some commentators on the unrest in Ferguson – mostly right-wing, though not all white – seem to favour this idea, but naturally it remains highly controversial.

*The verdict*

There is evidence in the official police-recorded figures that black Americans are more likely to commit certain types of crime than people of other races.

While it would be naïve to suggest that there is no racism in the US criminal justice system, victim reports don’t support the idea that this is because of mass discrimination.

Higher poverty rates among various urban black communities might explain the difference in crime rates, although the evidence is mixed.

There are few simple answers and links between crime and race are likely to remain the subject of bitter argument.


----------



## sealybobo

13% of our population commits 53% of the murders.  I would be so proud if I were black.


----------



## ninja007

libs dont care about blacks; they pretend to to keep their vote. If they really cared they'd be making some progress in 50 years.


----------



## sealybobo

ninja007 said:


> libs dont care about blacks; they pretend to to keep their vote. If they really cared they'd be making some progress in 50 years.


It's hard when not only does the right fight our ideas, so do blacks. 

How can you say you are for blacks but you're OK with American companies that don't hire any blacks? 

Do you know how many blacks have worked for Ford and gm the last 65 years? If it weren't for us liberals Ford and gm would be 100% white.

Affirmative action happened because you guys weren't hiring blacks.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your case?
> 
> You have no power dummy. I know I could give a flying fuck what you think. I'm more than certain that any Black person would laugh at you if you had the balls to talk your inane bullshit in their face. Its amusing when you retarded white boys actually believe your opinion is even given a moment of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
Click to expand...


You are more obtuse than I thought.
Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.

My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?

In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
Click to expand...

OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.

Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.


----------



## CultureCitizen

Sallow said:


> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.


We are all just humans.
I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if as a metro detroiter I asked you what you think should be done about the city of Detroit? It's a mess. Lots of poverty, high crime.
> 
> Would every bit of advice be what whites need to do or would you have any criticism of the citizens?
> 
> Do you think they should take school more seriously? Do you think you should advise young girls to not get pregnant before they are ready? Do you think more companies would come in if detroiters made an effort to clean up the crime? Don't you think good blacks, if you say most are, should be working with the cops instead of treating them like the enemy?
> 
> Blacks need to stop being ghetto.  I see lots of well spoken educated brothers outside the hoods doing well.
> 
> Yes poor whites do too but they aren't claiming the rich are keeping them poor because of their skin color. And I see a few things your people do that contribute to your cultures poverty and high crime.
> 
> I don't tell you this to be mean. As a neutral 3rd party observer I see all your points as being valid.
> 
> But if you refuse to take any criticism from Herman Cain Ben carson me or bill Cosby, well then you're just not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
Click to expand...

Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.

And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?

And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.

Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?

Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.

What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.

I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.

And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.


----------



## Asclepias

CultureCitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
Click to expand...

Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
Click to expand...

That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
Click to expand...


Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
Click to expand...

I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here. 

AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
Click to expand...



Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.

YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.

I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.
> 
> YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.
> 
> I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.
Click to expand...

Pointing out your hypocrisy and correcting you is not whining. Its educating you.  I know my dismissal of you and your kind is great. Thats why I do it. Whoever Seely is tell him/her they better suck it up because what they are disgusted with doesnt register on my list of concerns.  Especially if its a white person.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CultureCitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.
> 
> YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.
> 
> I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy and correcting you is not whining. Its educating you.  I know my dismissal of you and your kind is great. Thats why I do it. Whoever Seely is tell him/her they better suck it up because what they are disgusted with doesnt register on my list of concerns.  Especially if its a white person.
Click to expand...



It will.

In time you will lose you lib allies, or at least most of them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

CultureCitizen said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all just humans.
> I'd like to think racism is over in the US. Then I visit this message board and realize it hasn't ended.
Click to expand...



Bu....but Obama is president now?


----------



## ClosedCaption

When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...




How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?

Get over it.

Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism will never be over until white people learn to do better.  They put the system into place and they dont plan on tearing it down because it benefits them. As long as there is racism there will be racists thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.
> 
> YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.
> 
> I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy and correcting you is not whining. Its educating you.  I know my dismissal of you and your kind is great. Thats why I do it. Whoever Seely is tell him/her they better suck it up because what they are disgusted with doesnt register on my list of concerns.  Especially if its a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It will.
> 
> In time you will lose you lib allies, or at least most of them.
Click to expand...

What will?

I suppose you think that concerns me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll tell you a secret. You cant lose something if you never had it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
Click to expand...



IDK, how long ago was Thanksgiving?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
Click to expand...

He wasnt talking to you.  Why do you white boys think you matter even when the conversation is not directed your way?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the racists ignoring the last 50 years of Civil RIghts and AA supported by both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.
> 
> YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.
> 
> I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy and correcting you is not whining. Its educating you.  I know my dismissal of you and your kind is great. Thats why I do it. Whoever Seely is tell him/her they better suck it up because what they are disgusted with doesnt register on my list of concerns.  Especially if its a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It will.
> 
> In time you will lose you lib allies, or at least most of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will?
> 
> I suppose you think that concerns me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you a secret. You cant lose something if you never had it.
Click to expand...



Delusional nonsense.

They have been pandering to you for votes for generations.

Your ingratitude is offending more and more white people, even libs.

I often tell libs that not all change is good.


The flip side of this is not all change is bad.

You won't like this change.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, how long ago was Thanksgiving?
Click to expand...


LOL. So you want to celebrate your historical grievances that same way the rest of us celebrate Thanksgiving?

THat sounds reeeeeaaaaallllll healthy and constructive. 

Such much for multiculturalism.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, how long ago was Thanksgiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. So you want to celebrate your historical grievances that same way the rest of us celebrate Thanksgiving?
> 
> THat sounds reeeeeaaaaallllll healthy and constructive.
> 
> Such much for multiculturalism.
Click to expand...


Celebrate?  I simply asked you how long ago it was.  You assume too much


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt talking to you.  Why do you white boys think you matter even when the conversation is not directed your way?
Click to expand...



He was talking about me, so it's my business.

You don't like it?

I don't care.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you think having to have a Civil Rights act is an achievement in a country that 400 plus years ago was founded on freedom and said all men were created equal? Get the fuck out of here.
> 
> AA has benefited white women more than any other demographic and doesnt even count the 400 years of white AA that proceeded it. Wake me when there is some real AA strictly for Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it is an achievement. If you think it took to long too get started, you are welcome to travel in time and whine to the people of the past about that.
> 
> YOur dismissal of what we have done so far is great. I love the way you have disgusted Seely.
> 
> I could never have convinced him, that was all you and yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pointing out your hypocrisy and correcting you is not whining. Its educating you.  I know my dismissal of you and your kind is great. Thats why I do it. Whoever Seely is tell him/her they better suck it up because what they are disgusted with doesnt register on my list of concerns.  Especially if its a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It will.
> 
> In time you will lose you lib allies, or at least most of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What will?
> 
> I suppose you think that concerns me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you a secret. You cant lose something if you never had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional nonsense.
> 
> They have been pandering to you for votes for generations.
> 
> Your ingratitude is offending more and more white people, even libs.
> 
> I often tell libs that not all change is good.
> 
> 
> The flip side of this is not all change is bad.
> 
> You won't like this change.
Click to expand...

I already knew you only posted delusional nonsense but thanks for the warning.  I dont care what my ingratitude is doing to white people or libs. If they dont like it they can come see me....but we all know they wont. I'm sure you tell libs lots of things and I'm sure they laugh at you.  What change are you referring to that you believe I wont like?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasnt talking to you.  Why do you white boys think you matter even when the conversation is not directed your way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was talking about me, so it's my business.
> 
> You don't like it?
> 
> I don't care.
Click to expand...

Oh I like it. It lets me know you are emotional about it. I like that a lot.


----------



## ClosedCaption

As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hear them say you should "just get over it"...this is what they're telling you to just get over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 100 years? 150?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Cause throwing it in our faces at this point, doesn't impress us, at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, how long ago was Thanksgiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. So you want to celebrate your historical grievances that same way the rest of us celebrate Thanksgiving?
> 
> THat sounds reeeeeaaaaallllll healthy and constructive.
> 
> Such much for multiculturalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Celebrate?  I simply asked you how long ago it was.  You assume too much
Click to expand...


You're the one that made an analogy with a National Holiday.

Fine.

According to Wikipedia, seems like the first one was 1621.

So, what was your point, if it was NOT to celebrate your grievances?

I assume that you will not answer me clearly because I called it correctly the first time.

You want to hold on to such ancient wrongs to justify your current hatred and failures.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Why do you remember Thanksgiving and I should forget less than 100 years ago?


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.


Its in their genes. They are part neanderthal. Then dummies like Corral want us to be grateful.


----------



## jillian

Rocko said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"My last name doesn't even belong to me. Let that sink in."_ - Powerful.
> 
> 
> Watch the whole thing before commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW their last name does belong to them..if they don't want it...change it, like your boy Malcolm X.
Click to expand...


no doubt that will work wonders on their employment prospects


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.




Let me try to help you again.

GEt over it.

McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.

Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.

He got over it.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
Click to expand...

Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
Click to expand...


John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
Click to expand...



You tell me.

How do you see the future?


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
Click to expand...



He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.

That is very impressive. 

I would not expect that of many people.

But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.

But something that happened generations ago.

Get over it.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
Click to expand...

I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue. 

McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
Click to expand...

You are pretty dense. You can't pick up a turd by the clean end. Blacks are obviously the turd. You can't win this. Sorry.

Now, get back to how your black geniuses couldn't figure out how to build mud pyramids and temples as proof of their great civilizations. That's always good for a chuckle.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
Click to expand...

Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
Click to expand...



If I thought is was true it would.

YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?

And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.

You blacks will be number 3.

That does not equal "black and powerful".

That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pretty dense. You can't pick up a turd by the clean end. Blacks are obviously the turd. You can't win this. Sorry.
> 
> Now, get back to how your black geniuses couldn't figure out how to build mud pyramids and temples as proof of their great civilizations. That's always good for a chuckle.
Click to expand...







meat·head
ˈmētˌhed/
_noun_
informal

*a stupid person*


----------



## ClosedCaption

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.

How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.

Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.

Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.

Get over it.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much a Correll wants blacks to forget just remember, these were the images on postcards that whites sent to family members....You have to be a sick fuck to do shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
Click to expand...

It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.
> 
> Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

Yet they still talk about the Holocaust even though Germany paid reparations. Thanks for pointing that out. BTW.....No. I already told you what white boys want me to doesnt make it on my list of concerns.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
Click to expand...


Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.

It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians. 

Get over it.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.
> 
> It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...

What slavery? There is no proof Jews were even in Egypt.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try to help you again.
> 
> GEt over it.
> 
> McCain was tortured for years by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> Later as a Senator he voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> He got over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
Click to expand...


oh, i don't.

I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.

I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.


How you see the past is keeping us in stitches.  Now, the great mud temples and pyramids built by your jungle bunny ancestors please.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> John McCain isnt over it, hell he made a career out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.
> 
> Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they still talk about the Holocaust even though Germany paid reparations. Thanks for pointing that out. BTW.....No. I already told you what white boys want me to doesnt make it on my list of concerns.
Click to expand...


Talking about something is not the same as holding on to it with all your might to make excuses for you modern failures and hatred.


I suspect you are smart enough to know that and are just lying.

If you are dumb enough to believe what you just said, I apologize for doubting your honesty.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.
> 
> It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What slavery? There is no proof Jews were even in Egypt.
Click to expand...



I have no interest in ancient Jewish holiday, nor your opinion on them. 

IT is only relevant to the topic in this thread in that Jews are NOT using it the way you blacks are.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry white boy. We dont get over things because you say so. If you dont like it ....too bad.  Next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, i don't.
> 
> I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.
> 
> I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.
Click to expand...

The problem with ideas is that you have to actually do something to make them happen. You cant stop us. Sorry white boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He voted for normal relations with Vietnam.
> 
> That is very impressive.
> 
> I would not expect that of many people.
> 
> But I am not asking you to get over something that happened to you.
> 
> But something that happened generations ago.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.
> 
> Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they still talk about the Holocaust even though Germany paid reparations. Thanks for pointing that out. BTW.....No. I already told you what white boys want me to doesnt make it on my list of concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about something is not the same as holding on to it with all your might to make excuses for you modern failures and hatred.
> 
> 
> I suspect you are smart enough to know that and are just lying.
> 
> If you are dumb enough to believe what you just said, I apologize for doubting your honesty.
Click to expand...

Who told you pointing out white dysfunction is making excuses?  I knew you were dumb and never thought you were smart. I apologize for breaking that to you?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.
> 
> It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What slavery? There is no proof Jews were even in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in ancient Jewish holiday, nor your opinion on them.
> 
> IT is only relevant to the topic in this thread in that Jews are NOT using it the way you blacks are.
Click to expand...

Obviously you do. Thats why you brought up the Jewish holiday.  If you dont like me talking about then thats your problem.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> How do you see the future?
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, i don't.
> 
> I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.
> 
> I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with ideas is that you have to actually do something to make them happen. You cant stop us. Sorry white boy.
Click to expand...


Stop you from what?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> 
> 
> How you see the past is keeping us in stitches.  Now, the great mud temples and pyramids built by your jungle bunny ancestors please.
Click to expand...

Cave monkeys laugh at themselves a lot. Please tell us about the great cave monkey societies.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as Black and powerful. Does that upset you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, i don't.
> 
> I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.
> 
> I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with ideas is that you have to actually do something to make them happen. You cant stop us. Sorry white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop you from what?
Click to expand...

What it is we are doing.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont have to vote for normal relations with whites, we just did it.  But again, McCain hasnt forgotten about it yet you see that as some sort of virtue.
> 
> McCain has built a career on it.  You need a better example or actually not....just fall back no one cares what you think other people should do.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.
> 
> Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they still talk about the Holocaust even though Germany paid reparations. Thanks for pointing that out. BTW.....No. I already told you what white boys want me to doesnt make it on my list of concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about something is not the same as holding on to it with all your might to make excuses for you modern failures and hatred.
> 
> 
> I suspect you are smart enough to know that and are just lying.
> 
> If you are dumb enough to believe what you just said, I apologize for doubting your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you pointing out white dysfunction is making excuses?  I knew you were dumb and never thought you were smart. I apologize for breaking that to you?
Click to expand...



I see you lost the thread of the discussion. 

As to the OP?

Too moronic to listen to.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.
> 
> It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What slavery? There is no proof Jews were even in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in ancient Jewish holiday, nor your opinion on them.
> 
> IT is only relevant to the topic in this thread in that Jews are NOT using it the way you blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you do. Thats why you brought up the Jewish holiday.  If you dont like me talking about then thats your problem.
Click to expand...


i didn't bring up Passover. Your buddy CC did that.

You are welcome to post your opinion on Jewish history all you want. I'm sure it's as sensible and well thought out as all your beliefs.


I just probably won't bother replying.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should use the Jews and the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Germany now have full normal diplomatic relations.
> 
> Germany is Israel's second largest trading partner after the US.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they still talk about the Holocaust even though Germany paid reparations. Thanks for pointing that out. BTW.....No. I already told you what white boys want me to doesnt make it on my list of concerns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talking about something is not the same as holding on to it with all your might to make excuses for you modern failures and hatred.
> 
> 
> I suspect you are smart enough to know that and are just lying.
> 
> If you are dumb enough to believe what you just said, I apologize for doubting your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you pointing out white dysfunction is making excuses?  I knew you were dumb and never thought you were smart. I apologize for breaking that to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see you lost the thread of the discussion.
> 
> As to the OP?
> 
> Too moronic to listen to.
Click to expand...

You only see you are lost.

You are entitled to have your wrong opinion. It wont change anything.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who also made a career out of their summer of suffering.  Hell, they, every year, talk about Passover when they were slaves 8000 years ago lol.
> 
> How about Correll works on them getting over Egyptian Slavery first then working his way up to Thanksgiving etc.
> 
> Once Correll is able to dictate what every should care about the world will be better lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passover is about their Liberation from that slavery.
> 
> It is not about hating the modern day Egyptians.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What slavery? There is no proof Jews were even in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in ancient Jewish holiday, nor your opinion on them.
> 
> IT is only relevant to the topic in this thread in that Jews are NOT using it the way you blacks are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you do. Thats why you brought up the Jewish holiday.  If you dont like me talking about then thats your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't bring up Passover. Your buddy CC did that.
> 
> You are welcome to post your opinion on Jewish history all you want. I'm sure it's as sensible and well thought out as all your beliefs.
> 
> 
> I just probably won't bother replying.
Click to expand...


You discussed it. like I said if you dont like me discussing too bad. The easiest way to keep me from discussing it is to not discuss it yourself.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought is was true it would.
> 
> YOu do realize that even after 2050, whites, though then a minority, will still be the largest single ethnic demographic in the nation right?
> 
> And Hispanics will be far and away the SECOND largest.
> 
> You blacks will be number 3.
> 
> That does not equal "black and powerful".
> 
> That equals a fucking mess, with everyone pissed off and fighting each other.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, i don't.
> 
> I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.
> 
> I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with ideas is that you have to actually do something to make them happen. You cant stop us. Sorry white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop you from what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it is we are doing.
Click to expand...



Oh, that.

Yes, I do wish that I could stop you from being a dead weight dragging this country down, but I admit that I cannot.

We have tried.

IMO, it is time to admit defeat and stop wasting our efforts.

I appreciate your efforts to get white liberals to agree with me.

Please don't change.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a rhetorical question to be honest. Whats amusing is you think any of that changes how I see the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i don't.
> 
> I just like the idea of you years from now looking around and realizing that you were a moron and that that white guy you dismissed so long ago was completely right.
> 
> I hope the Hispanics treat you like you deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with ideas is that you have to actually do something to make them happen. You cant stop us. Sorry white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop you from what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What it is we are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that.
> 
> Yes, I do wish that I could stop you from being a dead weight dragging this country down, but I admit that I cannot.
> 
> We have tried.
> 
> IMO, it is time to admit defeat and stop wasting our efforts.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to get white liberals to agree with me.
> 
> Please don't change.
Click to expand...

Dont worry.....well actually you might want to worry. I appreciate your efforts as well.  I love pissing you silly white boys off.  Please continue your meltdown.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
Click to expand...


But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.  

And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.  

I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!

I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.

Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
Click to expand...

Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
Click to expand...

Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.  

We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.

And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.  

Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?

Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
Click to expand...

True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
Click to expand...

You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.
> 
> We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.
> 
> And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.
> 
> Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?
> 
> Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?
Click to expand...



You don't have to "embrace" being racist. YOu just have to stop trying to give special help to blacks, or letting their nonsense go unchallenged.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.
> 
> We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.
> 
> And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.
> 
> Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?
> 
> Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to "embrace" being racist. YOu just have to stop trying to give special help to blacks, or letting their nonsense go unchallenged.
Click to expand...


I think we should give special help to blacks who make an effort.  If a black makes an effort to interview for a position anyone can do, take a chance.  They need the help.  We need to make up for 400 years of oppression. 

What I'm saying to blacks is that they have to make more of an effort themselves.  I'm not talking to the ones who are just like you and me only darker.  The ones who are smart, do care, try, teach their children well and are just trying to have a good life just like everybody else.  I'm asking those blacks to tell the ignorant ones to change or don't expect us to want to help fix their ghettos.  

What do they want us to do with the blacks that have given up?  Just allow them to mate, put them on welfare and then repeat after they raise the next generation of angry black?  Enough is enough.  Blacks need to make more of an effort or I'm sure things aren't going to get better.  Business is not going to come to the ghettos while ghetto people remain ignorant. 

And again, yes white trash exist.  But they aren't claiming that they are poor because they are white.  Blacks are blaming the color of their skin.  And while historically they make great points, their arguments aren't going to do anything to help them move forward.  Stop waiting for whites to change.  If you want us to change, you change a little too.  Instead of eubonics or gansta talk, teach your kids how to speak intelligently. 

I wonder, can black adults who only speak hood teach themselves to speak proper english?  If foreigners can do it, I don't see why American born blacks can't.  Or is it they WON'T because it's easier to just blame whitey and stay ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
Click to expand...

So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?

And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.

You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.
> 
> We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.
> 
> And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.
> 
> Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?
> 
> Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to "embrace" being racist. YOu just have to stop trying to give special help to blacks, or letting their nonsense go unchallenged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should give special help to blacks who make an effort.  If a black makes an effort to interview for a position anyone can do, take a chance.  They need the help.  We need to make up for 400 years of oppression.
> ....
Click to expand...


And what about the Working Class whites who are paying the price for this?

If they are always going to be denied those positions that "anyone can do", their lives will be one of doors always, and forever slammed in their faces.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
Click to expand...

Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.

Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.

Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
Click to expand...

People would respect you more if you stopped begging.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the warning you want to overthrow us.  Now I see why we keep you down.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you people have learned to live in shit and even defend living in shit.  In fact you say it doesn't even smell shitty where you live.  You've gotten use to the stench.  You DEFEND the smell.
> 
> And when we tell you white people aren't going to pick up the shit, you say well then neither are you and you just let the shit sit there.
> 
> I'm just trying to tell you that if you want the shit gone, don't wait for whitey to come pick it up because they won't.  Should they?  Yes.  Will they?  No.  So pick it up dummy!
> 
> I bet all these cities have a lot of blacks living in them.
> 
> Crime in America 2015: Top 10 Most Dangerous Cities Over 200,000
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
Click to expand...



When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.
> 
> We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.
> 
> And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.
> 
> Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?
> 
> Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?
Click to expand...

Of course they would have as many black employees without white liberals. They would just be making less and causing the poor whites to have more racist attitudes. Its the history of labor in this country.  I doubt we would still be slaves. It was too embarrassing for the US and would not have helped the US take over the world.

Ghetto is a white word. Always remember that. It came from Poland. When we control our resources there will be no ghettos. When Blacks wake up en masse and stop emulating whites they will be fine.

Why would we quit working at Ford or GM because you said so? You dont own either company. Youre just a laborer like the Blacks that work there.  I dont think you are all racist. I know plenty of white people that arent.  I just dont think you get the fact that I could care less what you specifically want to embrace. I assume you are racist anyway until its proven you are not. Why should you give a fuck about me?  I've never had that thought go through my head. I really dont know how to answer it except to say I'm not worried about the fucks you give because you are white.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warning you want to overthrow us.  Now I see why we keep you down.
Click to expand...

Its not like you didnt already know this. Its one of the white mans greatest fear.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre confused. We learned to live in shit because whites dont know how to use a toilet. Just because we call you on it doesnt mean we arent cleaning it up. However you keep shitting like uncivilized monkeys. If you dont like us calling you out then stop shitting. Otherwise you have no choice but to sit there and listen to us talk about your filthy habits if you choose to ask us why.
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
Click to expand...

Now you think you are a fortune teller? 

Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not your fault if you walk by a monkey in the zoo and it flings poop at you.  But it is your fault if you fall for it again and again and again.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
Click to expand...


REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?

And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.

Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.

What do you think will change when that happens?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a good analogy you used with the turd. The problem is that your people are the ones that laid the turd then want Blacks to pick it up. When are you white boys going to learn to use a toilet?  Youre a bunch of cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Ford & GM would have as many black employees if it weren't for liberal whites?  Don't think for a second those blacks got hired because they were better candidates for the job.  So while you keep saying you hate all whites, just remember you'd still be a slave if it weren't for us liberals.
> 
> We just think your people should be doing a better job de-ghetto'ing your culture.  It will serve your communities well I promise.
> 
> And if you don't need or like whites, quit working at Ford or GM.  Why do you work for whitey?  If you don't need whitey start your own fucking car company.
> 
> Are you ok that conservatives did away with Affirmative Action?  I'm not.  I think it was too soon.  BUT, if you don't even appreciate it, fuck it and fuck you people.  Right?  IF you think we are all racist no matter what, maybe I should just embrace it.  If you hate us no matter, what, why should I give a fuck about you?
> 
> Fact is you guys are mostly killing yourselves.  If you are ok with it, so am I.  EXCEPT for occasionally you people kill one of ours.  Making up for all the lynchings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would have as many black employees without white liberals. They would just be making less and causing the poor whites to have more racist attitudes. Its the history of labor in this country.  I doubt we would still be slaves. It was too embarrassing for the US and would not have helped the US take over the world.
> 
> Ghetto is a white word. Always remember that. It came from Poland. When we control our resources there will be no ghettos. When Blacks wake up en masse and stop emulating whites they will be fine.
> 
> Why would we quit working at Ford or GM because you said so? You dont own either company. Youre just a laborer like the Blacks that work there.  I dont think you are all racist. I know plenty of white people that arent.  I just dont think you get the fact that I could care less what you specifically want to embrace. I assume you are racist anyway until its proven you are not. Why should you give a fuck about me?  I've never had that thought go through my head. I really dont know how to answer it except to say I'm not worried about the fucks you give because you are white.
Click to expand...

Hey, I love your honesty and intelligent replies.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you want to reword your reply?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to reword your reply?
Click to expand...

Didn't I tell you to stop begging!


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to reword your reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I tell you to stop begging!
Click to expand...

Maybe you did but I dont understand cave monkey nor do care what cave monkeys want me to stop doing.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to reword your reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I tell you to stop begging!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did but I dont understand cave monkey nor do care what cave monkeys want me to stop doing.
Click to expand...

Have some pride in yourself. Stop begging FFS!


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you talking about??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to reword your reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I tell you to stop begging!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you did but I dont understand cave monkey nor do care what cave monkeys want me to stop doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some pride in yourself. Stop begging FFS!
Click to expand...

What did you say cave monkey?


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
Click to expand...


Stop ignoring the failure of Greece, the "appalachia" of Europe where "free stuff" from the rest of Europe had come to be expected. Grecians have run an entire nation into the ground. I don't need to rattle off a dozen cities or municipalities , the entire country is now a third world entity with it's hands out. You ought to be ashamed of how inept and sorry the modern Greeks are. Your ancestors had it all and look how it turned out.They will never recover....  Too many stupid  Greeks like YOU live there.


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop ignoring the failure of Greece, the "appalachia" of Europe where "free stuff" from the rest of Europe had come to be expected. Grecians have run an entire nation into the ground. I don't need to rattle off a dozen cities or municipalities , the entire country is now a third world entity with it's hands out. You ought to be ashamed of how inept and sorry the modern Greeks are. Your ancestors had it all and look how it turned out.They will never recover....  Too many stupid  Greeks like YOU live there.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that Greeks were probably the only major society in the world to embrace being homosexuals and pedaphiles by choice not by birth


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GREEK: Γιατί δεν ζητάτε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σχετικά με το Ντιτρόιτ;
> 
> ENGLISH: why don't you ask the Greek government about Detroit?
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
Click to expand...


 You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant avoid monkeys flinging poop at you if you are stuck living in the zoo. All you can do is manufacture umbrellas like we are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
Click to expand...

By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.  

Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, stop jumping up and down. Instead of only Detroit, let's add Chicago, Baltimore, Ferguson, East Saint Louis, Oakland, Atlanta or any other shit hole with a large black population. You're trying to pick up a turd by the clean end.
> 
> Any way you do it, you fail. Things are what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop ignoring the failure of Greece, the "appalachia" of Europe where "free stuff" from the rest of Europe had come to be expected. Grecians have run an entire nation into the ground. I don't need to rattle off a dozen cities or municipalities , the entire country is now a third world entity with it's hands out. You ought to be ashamed of how inept and sorry the modern Greeks are. Your ancestors had it all and look how it turned out.They will never recover....  Too many stupid  Greeks like YOU live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention that Greeks were probably the only major society in the world to embrace being homosexuals and pedaphiles by choice not by birth
Click to expand...

How do you separate the men from the boys in Greece?  With a crowbar.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in this story we are the monkey's and we own the zoo?  You are the civilized humans who are being owned/controlled by a bunch of monkeys?
> 
> And you guys don't manufacture anything.  If you did we wouldn't be having this conversation.  LOL.
> 
> You need to assimilate into the monkey society.  It's much better being the poop flinger than the flingee.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
Click to expand...

No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
Click to expand...

Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.  

Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.  

Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.  

That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. Except this is more like the planet of the apes where the monkeys are in charge.
> 
> Yeah we manufacture strength and power. Thats how we have survived. Besides the US would fall apart if we were not here.
> 
> Sorry but thats monkey thinking. You dont lower yourself to the level of monkeys to avoid the poo. You create and underground army that overthrows the monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.
Click to expand...

I know many young Chaldean and Muslim Arabs and trust me, in a couple generations they'll be one of us.  

For example, right now their daughters stay virgins until marriage and they INSIST their kids marry a Muslim or Chaldean.  That will last for 1 or 2 generations.  Next thing you know arab american girls will be just as big of whores as white and black Americans.  BET.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
Click to expand...

There certainly are shit holes today in parts of Athens which have been over run by Pakis, Afghans and jungle bunnies because of the illegal aliens pouring into Greece from their shit hole part of the world. The Golden Dawn party sends young men to escort little old ladies to and from banks in those neighborhoods and they are now Greece's third biggest political party. These are the blacks of Greece today and they exhibit the same dangers wherever they are found.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make a great point. Are there Greek gangs now in Greece? Is their problems because they are greeks? Am i defending greeks? Do Greek women raise their kids so they can't speak proper Greek?
> 
> You can bet you the birth rate is down in Greece. If they can't afford kids, they don't have them. And smart Greeks left Greece. Lots you could learn studying the Greeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
Click to expand...


Wouldn't be bad in Greece if non Greeks stayed out of Greece.

Official statistics show that immigrants are responsible for about half of the criminal activity in Greece. The Greek police have admitted that armed gangs entering the country from neighboring Albania or Bulgaria could have been attracted by reports that many people have been withdrawing cash from banks and stashing it in their homes.  1 million illegal immigrants inside Greece as of 2012.

Illegal immigration to Greece has increased rapidly over the past several years. Tough immigration policies in Spain and Italy and agreements with their neighboring African countries to combat illegal immigration have changed the direction of African immigration flows toward Greece. At the same time, flows from Asia and the Middle East — mainly Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, and Bangladesh — to Greece appear to have increased as well.

The evidence now indicates that nearly all illegal immigration to the European Union flows through the country's porous borders. In 2010, 90 percent of all apprehensions for unauthorized entry into the European Union took place in Greece, compared to 75 percent in 2009 and 50 percent in 2008.

In 2010, 132,524 persons were arrested for "illegal entry or stay" in Greece, a sharp increase from 95,239 in 2006.  the majority of them being Albanians.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are the Hispanics junior partners, in the shit Third World country you will make America into, you are going to look back at the days of being the largest minority in a white majority nation with great nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many young Chaldean and Muslim Arabs and trust me, in a couple generations they'll be one of us.
> 
> For example, right now their daughters stay virgins until marriage and they INSIST their kids marry a Muslim or Chaldean.  That will last for 1 or 2 generations.  Next thing you know arab american girls will be just as big of whores as white and black Americans.  BET.
Click to expand...

I think your misjudging the climate and the hate spewed by whites here in the US against muslims.  Whites better slow their roll unless they want to see more muslims conducting lone wolf terror attacts.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
Click to expand...



The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.

Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad in Greece if non Greeks stayed out of Greece.
> 
> Official statistics show that immigrants are responsible for about half of the criminal activity in Greece. The Greek police have admitted that armed gangs entering the country from neighboring Albania or Bulgaria could have been attracted by reports that many people have been withdrawing cash from banks and stashing it in their homes.  1 million illegal immigrants inside Greece as of 2012.
> 
> Illegal immigration to Greece has increased rapidly over the past several years. Tough immigration policies in Spain and Italy and agreements with their neighboring African countries to combat illegal immigration have changed the direction of African immigration flows toward Greece. At the same time, flows from Asia and the Middle East — mainly Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, and Bangladesh — to Greece appear to have increased as well.
> 
> The evidence now indicates that nearly all illegal immigration to the European Union flows through the country's porous borders. In 2010, 90 percent of all apprehensions for unauthorized entry into the European Union took place in Greece, compared to 75 percent in 2009 and 50 percent in 2008.
> 
> In 2010, 132,524 persons were arrested for "illegal entry or stay" in Greece, a sharp increase from 95,239 in 2006.  the majority of them being Albanians.
Click to expand...

See post #1282..


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
Click to expand...

That would indeed be ironic. The Greek emulating the Germani


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would indeed be ironic. The Greek emulating the Germani
Click to expand...

 you can see where I am going with this....


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Greek Mafia* is the colloquial term used to refer to various organized crime elements originating from Greece. Indigenous organized criminal groups are well-entrenched in the largest Greek urban centers, particularly in Athens. This is not only in thanks to the widespread political corruption in the country itself.[1] The Greek mafia should not be confused with Greek street gangs, who take part in smaller street crime. Outside of the domestic Greek criminal organizations the Sicilian mafia, Camorra, the Albanian, Russian and Georgian mafia groups have been operating in Greece in collaboration with the domestic criminal syndicates.[2]
> 
> In the United States, ethnic Greek organized crime groups include the Philadelphia Greek Mob andVelentzas crime family.
> 
> Black birthrate declined more than any other between 1990 and 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be bad in Greece if non Greeks stayed out of Greece.
> 
> Official statistics show that immigrants are responsible for about half of the criminal activity in Greece. The Greek police have admitted that armed gangs entering the country from neighboring Albania or Bulgaria could have been attracted by reports that many people have been withdrawing cash from banks and stashing it in their homes.  1 million illegal immigrants inside Greece as of 2012.
> 
> Illegal immigration to Greece has increased rapidly over the past several years. Tough immigration policies in Spain and Italy and agreements with their neighboring African countries to combat illegal immigration have changed the direction of African immigration flows toward Greece. At the same time, flows from Asia and the Middle East — mainly Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, and Bangladesh — to Greece appear to have increased as well.
> 
> The evidence now indicates that nearly all illegal immigration to the European Union flows through the country's porous borders. In 2010, 90 percent of all apprehensions for unauthorized entry into the European Union took place in Greece, compared to 75 percent in 2009 and 50 percent in 2008.
> 
> In 2010, 132,524 persons were arrested for "illegal entry or stay" in Greece, a sharp increase from 95,239 in 2006.  the majority of them being Albanians.
Click to expand...


Stop Third World Immigration.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Level of crime* in Greece is *Moderate*
> Problem people using or dealing drugs  Moderate
> Problem property crimes such as vandalism and theft  Moderate
> Problem violent crimes such as assault and armed robbery Moderate
> Problem corruption and bribery  High
> 
> And it is almost all the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Detroit* has the highest murder and violent *crime rate* of any major city in the country, according to the FBI. FBI Uniform *Crime* Reporting *statistics* released Monday show that *Detroit* logged 316 murders and non-negligent manslaughters last year, with a *rate* of 45 per 100,000 people.
> 
> Detroit's Staggering Murder Rate Is 'A Public Health Issue'
> 
> Your culture is producing a public health issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
Click to expand...


Go the fuck home.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are more obtuse than I thought.
> Crime is increasing in Greece due to austerity measures being taken by the government to get a handle on  their economic crisis. Even YOU have suggested that there is a correlation between poverty and crime.... Well, Grecians are no less human than anyone else...poverty will cause crime to increase there too.
> 
> My culture is not based in Detroit and is certainly not defined by the gangsters and thugs roaming about committing violent acts. No, my culture is one of hard work and sacrifice... community, and; social interaction with  peaceful people who profess Christianity and altruism. Is yours superior to that?
> 
> In your small mind, Detroit has become the symbol of Black life everywhere. You are caught up in it and nothing can break you free of that mental image.  All Blacks are  Detroiters  to you no matter where they live..  To you Detroit is the essence of Black culture and thats it... there is nothing else.... Blacks are ALL Detroiters.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
Click to expand...

You go the fuck home first white boy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
Click to expand...

You at least consider this home. That's nice. Me too. Now we gotta live together. I'll stop flinging poo at you people if you stop taking stuff out of my cage.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would indeed be ironic. The Greek emulating the Germani
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can see where I am going with this....
Click to expand...

Let's see how Greece is doing 20 years from now compared to all the American black ghettos. 

That's the problem with blacks. I do see where you are going with this. Nowhere.

Actually I know black people have come a long way in the last 200 years despite all the discrimination. And I do see Detroit making an effort. Funny it took a white mayor to do it. Coleman young was a racist and kwame was a crook. Mayor Archer and bing realized it was a mess they couldnt fix so it took a rich white businessman.

Maybe that's why Oprah p diddy jz and Jordan don't fix Chicago and Detroit. They aren't business people


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you think you are a fortune teller?
> 
> Assuming that even comes true, a partnership is always preferable to the  laborer position and societal scapegoat position we currently occupy.  In the meantime try not to shit your pants worrying about being wiped off the face of the earth due to your recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many young Chaldean and Muslim Arabs and trust me, in a couple generations they'll be one of us.
> 
> For example, right now their daughters stay virgins until marriage and they INSIST their kids marry a Muslim or Chaldean.  That will last for 1 or 2 generations.  Next thing you know arab american girls will be just as big of whores as white and black Americans.  BET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your misjudging the climate and the hate spewed by whites here in the US against muslims.  Whites better slow their roll unless they want to see more muslims conducting lone wolf terror attacts.
Click to expand...

You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say about blacks and muslims when blacks and muslims are not around. You do not.

I'd say we don't think either of you want to fit in. But most say we don't mind the good ones. Never mind you not cutting your lawns. I'm talking about blacks. Muslims keep their shit pretty tight.

Notice a lot of angry blacks like you dumped the white man's religion and joined Islam? That would be scary if we lost our grip on black people through Christianity. It'd be scary if you all went Islam. Then we might have problems.

What I learned from planet of the apes is that the apes did it to us just like we did it to them.

Ps. I'm high


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....




Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
Click to expand...

Look who showed up Mr gooky puke buzz kill.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
Click to expand...

You aren't one of us. First sign of trouble from you people its back in the internment camps.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> REally? Who is more a target of immigration? The US or Mexico?
> 
> And we won't be gone. We will still be the biggest single ethnic group.
> 
> Remember, the 2050 date only works if you include all non-white groups.
> 
> What do you think will change when that happens?
> 
> 
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many young Chaldean and Muslim Arabs and trust me, in a couple generations they'll be one of us.
> 
> For example, right now their daughters stay virgins until marriage and they INSIST their kids marry a Muslim or Chaldean.  That will last for 1 or 2 generations.  Next thing you know arab american girls will be just as big of whores as white and black Americans.  BET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your misjudging the climate and the hate spewed by whites here in the US against muslims.  Whites better slow their roll unless they want to see more muslims conducting lone wolf terror attacts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say about blacks and muslims when blacks and muslims are not around. You do not.
> 
> I'd say we don't think either of you want to fit in. But most say we don't mind the good ones. Never mind you not cutting your lawns. I'm talking about blacks. Muslims keep their shit pretty tight.
> 
> Notice a lot of angry blacks like you dumped the white man's religion and joined Islam? That would be scary if we lost our grip on black people through Christianity. It'd be scary if you all went Islam. Then we might have problems.
> 
> What I learned from planet of the apes is that the apes did it to us just like we did it to them.
> 
> Ps. I'm high
Click to expand...

Yes you must be high. I didn't mention that I hear what whites think about Blacks and Muslims even though I do through various white women.

Trust me, I dont want to fit it. Your white culture is dysfunctional and based on violence, lying, hypocrisy, greed, and insecurity about a number of things.  Thanks for bringing up lawns. Thats a good example. Its a pretty idiotic habit and a waste of water, time, and it pollutes our ground water. See what I mean by dysfunctional?

I'm not really angry. I'm more like committed.  I reserve my anger for willfully ignorant uncle toms.  Islam and Christianity is really no different.  Here is where the hypicritical part of white culture comes in. I know the white Jesus has played tricks with the head of my people. I know my people are more religious than the whites that manipulated and corrupted christianity.  When they loose the concept they will get their reward in heaven they will wake up to reality.and start working on getting it now. Thanks for admitting that BTW.


----------



## Meathead

JQPublic1 said:


> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.


I don't get the point. Do you think teaching jungle bunnies German will make them civilized? If English, such as yours is, didn't work, what makes you think German would?

Obviously, you can take the bunny out of the jungle, but it's another thing to take the jungle out of the bunny. Teaching them another language isn't going to work. Look at Detroit.


----------



## katsteve2012

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have hung out with the Black guys that couldnt fight. Not all Black guys can fight obviously but we destroy people when trained in the sport.  Being a Greek you arent really white. You just think you are. Greeks and Italians have more Black DNA than white people. Your ancestors called whites savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
Click to expand...


You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that isn't true. I know individually black people are no different than whites. And I have even admitted that blacks are not 100% to blame for how things are in our countries ghettos. I know black people and they are good. I feel bad talking about black people when I think of them. But even they shake their heads when they look at places like Detroit. Don't forget I don't just live near Detroit. I also live near flint and Saginaw. 3 of the 10 worst places in America. All black.
> 
> And notice in Greece the Greeks are being told they have to start making changes. Pay more taxes and work. And don't have kids you can't afford. Will they take the advice or act like blacks?
> 
> And Greeks are leaving Greece for a better life. Maybe detroiters should leave too. OK to bring your culture with you but leave the crime and chip at home.
> 
> Obtuse? Whats that prison movie where Andy told the warden that and he through him in the hole?
> 
> Of course anything I say about black people doesn't apply to good hard working blacks. I'm bitching about the hood as a whole. Cleaning up the hoods of America. And I admit whites need to help.
> 
> What I'm saying is blacks need to do better on their own. I know speaking proper English won't guarantee you a job but try it. I know lowering crime won't get every company to come to Detroit but try and see if things don't get better.
> 
> I'm only complaining about Americas worst neighborhoods, all of which are black.
> 
> And I'm simply pointing out things blacks can do while they sit around waiting for reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
Click to expand...


This is my home.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
Click to expand...


Really?

I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.

Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.

YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.

I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of times that government policy and law deals with people as groups.

Laws aimed at dead beat dads. Laws aimed at getting people to NOT smoke, laws aimed at child labor, Hell, daylight savings hits America as a whole with no consideration for all the individuals.

Groups are real. They are real characteristics and sometimes need to be dealt with as a group.

Hell, if you support AA, then you support dealing with people as groups.

You support for high immigration is dealing with people as a group. YOu aren't crafting individual policies for each immigrant.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 2050 Muslim Americans will be just like Christian Americans.  They'll say, "I was raised in a Muslim home but I don't really practice".  And so those muslims will become whites.  The illegal immigrants here now?  Their kids will be white.
> 
> Asclepias even admitted that Greeks aren't really white but guess what?  We consider ourselves white now and so do most whites.
> 
> 
> 
> No they wont. You have no idea what a lot of Muslims in this country think of white people. Trust me its not pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know many young Chaldean and Muslim Arabs and trust me, in a couple generations they'll be one of us.
> 
> For example, right now their daughters stay virgins until marriage and they INSIST their kids marry a Muslim or Chaldean.  That will last for 1 or 2 generations.  Next thing you know arab american girls will be just as big of whores as white and black Americans.  BET.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your misjudging the climate and the hate spewed by whites here in the US against muslims.  Whites better slow their roll unless they want to see more muslims conducting lone wolf terror attacts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say about blacks and muslims when blacks and muslims are not around. You do not.
> 
> I'd say we don't think either of you want to fit in. But most say we don't mind the good ones. Never mind you not cutting your lawns. I'm talking about blacks. Muslims keep their shit pretty tight.
> 
> Notice a lot of angry blacks like you dumped the white man's religion and joined Islam? That would be scary if we lost our grip on black people through Christianity. It'd be scary if you all went Islam. Then we might have problems.
> 
> What I learned from planet of the apes is that the apes did it to us just like we did it to them.
> 
> Ps. I'm high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you must be high. I didn't mention that I hear what whites think about Blacks and Muslims even though I do through various white women.
> 
> Trust me, I dont want to fit it. Your white culture is dysfunctional and based on violence, lying, hypocrisy, greed, and insecurity about a number of things.  Thanks for bringing up lawns. Thats a good example. Its a pretty idiotic habit and a waste of water, time, and it pollutes our ground water. See what I mean by dysfunctional?
> 
> I'm not really angry. I'm more like committed.  I reserve my anger for willfully ignorant uncle toms.  Islam and Christianity is really no different.  Here is where the hypicritical part of white culture comes in. I know the white Jesus has played tricks with the head of my people. I know my people are more religious than the whites that manipulated and corrupted christianity.  When they loose the concept they will get their reward in heaven they will wake up to reality.and start working on getting it now. Thanks for admitting that BTW.
Click to expand...

That white whore just wants to prove she's one of you. She lied just like the white girl who ran the NAACP.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
Click to expand...

What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.

And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.

You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't one of us. First sign of trouble from you people its back in the internment camps.
Click to expand...




"You people "?


----------



## Unkotare

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the point. Do you think teaching jungle bunnies German will make them civilized? If English, such as yours is, didn't work, what makes you think German would?
> 
> Obviously, you can take the bunny out of the jungle, but it's another thing to take the jungle out of the bunny. Teaching them another language isn't going to work. Look at Detroit.
Click to expand...




You still insisting you're not racist?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of times that government policy and law deals with people as groups.
> 
> Laws aimed at dead beat dads. Laws aimed at getting people to NOT smoke, laws aimed at child labor, Hell, daylight savings hits America as a whole with no consideration for all the individuals.
> 
> Groups are real. They are real characteristics and sometimes need to be dealt with as a group.
> 
> Hell, if you support AA, then you support dealing with people as groups.
> 
> You support for high immigration is dealing with people as a group. YOu aren't crafting individual policies for each immigrant.
Click to expand...




Illogical and wrong.


----------



## bripat9643

katsteve2012 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most racist statement posted in this forum in several months.  You're the biggest racist in here.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
Click to expand...


Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the point. Do you think teaching jungle bunnies German will make them civilized? If English, such as yours is, didn't work, what makes you think German would?
> 
> Obviously, you can take the bunny out of the jungle, but it's another thing to take the jungle out of the bunny. Teaching them another language isn't going to work. Look at Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still insisting you're not racist?
Click to expand...

I'm racist to anyone who fits the negative stereotype of their particular race.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget, I am white and so I do hear what whites say .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of times that government policy and law deals with people as groups.
> 
> Laws aimed at dead beat dads. Laws aimed at getting people to NOT smoke, laws aimed at child labor, Hell, daylight savings hits America as a whole with no consideration for all the individuals.
> 
> Groups are real. They are real characteristics and sometimes need to be dealt with as a group.
> 
> Hell, if you support AA, then you support dealing with people as groups.
> 
> You support for high immigration is dealing with people as a group. YOu aren't crafting individual policies for each immigrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical and wrong.
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the point. Do you think teaching jungle bunnies German will make them civilized? If English, such as yours is, didn't work, what makes you think German would?
> 
> Obviously, you can take the bunny out of the jungle, but it's another thing to take the jungle out of the bunny. Teaching them another language isn't going to work. Look at Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still insisting you're not racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm racist to anyone who fits the negative stereotype of their particular race.
Click to expand...




In other words, you're just racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't handle the truth but here it comes again:
> 
> View attachment 51715
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
Click to expand...

Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.


----------



## katsteve2012

bripat9643 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
Click to expand...


Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.

Dunce.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
Click to expand...

You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.


----------



## Meathead

I only insist that I don't give a rat's ass if some idiot on the internet calls me one.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the point. Do you think teaching jungle bunnies German will make them civilized? If English, such as yours is, didn't work, what makes you think German would?
> 
> Obviously, you can take the bunny out of the jungle, but it's another thing to take the jungle out of the bunny. Teaching them another language isn't going to work. Look at Detroit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still insisting you're not racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm racist to anyone who fits the negative stereotype of their particular race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you're just racist.
Click to expand...

You aren't?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> I only insist that I don't give a rat's ass if some idiot on the internet calls me one.


You already call youself stupid so that makes sense.

meat·head
ˈmētˌhed/
_noun_
informal

*a stupid person.*


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
Click to expand...

No, we came over and took this shit.  That makes it ours.  We also brought some property with us.  Some pigs, some chickens, some cows, some oxen, a bed, some gold, silver, tools and some "helpers".

I seriously wonder why, if there are any good black nations, which we all know there are not, why oh why don't blacks move there.  I know I would if America was all black.  I'd go to Africa if it were all white.  Especially if it was a great nation, but we all know Africa run by blacks is not.  Oh yea, that's whites fault too.  So it isn't just white America that has you down, it's all whites.  

So even if you moved to Africa, you would claim just like the Greeks and the Saudi citizens claim, it is America that is responsible for all your woes.  

Dude, you don't realize this country is the best shot you have.  Can't do it here, where can you do it?  

And if you claim you can and are doing it here, how racist is America if it allows you to be successful and Obama to be president?  Oh yea, there are white pulling Obama's strings.  I forgot.  He too is just a puppet.

Its hard arguing with you because a lot of the things you say I agree with.  So I already know what you are going to say to most of my arguments.  I just notice an awful lot of blaming going on.  Perhaps half of it is excuses and bs?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
Click to expand...

Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.

Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we came over and took this shit.  That makes it ours.  We also brought some property with us.  Some pigs, some chickens, some cows, some oxen, a bed, some gold, silver, tools and some "helpers".
> 
> I seriously wonder why, if there are any good black nations, which we all know there are not, why oh why don't blacks move there.  I know I would if America was all black.  I'd go to Africa if it were all white.  Especially if it was a great nation, but we all know Africa run by blacks is not.  Oh yea, that's whites fault too.  So it isn't just white America that has you down, it's all whites.
> 
> So even if you moved to Africa, you would claim just like the Greeks and the Saudi citizens claim, it is America that is responsible for all your woes.
> 
> Dude, you don't realize this country is the best shot you have.  Can't do it here, where can you do it?
> 
> And if you claim you can and are doing it here, how racist is America if it allows you to be successful and Obama to be president?  Oh yea, there are white pulling Obama's strings.  I forgot.  He too is just a puppet.
> 
> Its hard arguing with you because a lot of the things you say I agree with.  So I already know what you are going to say to most of my arguments.  I just notice an awful lot of blaming going on.  Perhaps half of it is excuses and bs?
Click to expand...

Just because you take something doesnt make it yours. There goes your white criminal mentality again. 
Yes you brought some helpers but since they were white as well and weak they failed to provide a good work force.

Blacks do move to other Black countries all the time. Just because you are clueless about that doesnt mean it doesnt occur. Matter of fact I have some land in Africa I will be living on when I get old.  Yes there are parts of Africa that are seriously fucked as a result of european colonization and further meddling by supporting dictators.

No this country is nowhere near the best shot I have. I could live just as comfortably or more comfortably in Africa, Canada, etc due to my skills.

America doesnt "allow" me to do anything. Matter of fact America provides more obstacles. However, I cant be stopped.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
Click to expand...

You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
Click to expand...

Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.

Thank you


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we came over and took this shit.  That makes it ours.  We also brought some property with us.  Some pigs, some chickens, some cows, some oxen, a bed, some gold, silver, tools and some "helpers".
> 
> I seriously wonder why, if there are any good black nations, which we all know there are not, why oh why don't blacks move there.  I know I would if America was all black.  I'd go to Africa if it were all white.  Especially if it was a great nation, but we all know Africa run by blacks is not.  Oh yea, that's whites fault too.  So it isn't just white America that has you down, it's all whites.
> 
> So even if you moved to Africa, you would claim just like the Greeks and the Saudi citizens claim, it is America that is responsible for all your woes.
> 
> Dude, you don't realize this country is the best shot you have.  Can't do it here, where can you do it?
> 
> And if you claim you can and are doing it here, how racist is America if it allows you to be successful and Obama to be president?  Oh yea, there are white pulling Obama's strings.  I forgot.  He too is just a puppet.
> 
> Its hard arguing with you because a lot of the things you say I agree with.  So I already know what you are going to say to most of my arguments.  I just notice an awful lot of blaming going on.  Perhaps half of it is excuses and bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you take something doesnt make it yours. There goes your white criminal mentality again.
> Yes you brought some helpers but since they were white as well and weak they failed to provide a good work force.
> 
> Blacks do move to other Black countries all the time. Just because you are clueless about that doesnt mean it doesnt occur. Matter of fact I have some land in Africa I will be living on when I get old.  Yes there are parts of Africa that are seriously fucked as a result of european colonization and further meddling by supporting dictators.
> 
> No this country is nowhere near the best shot I have. I could live just as comfortably or more comfortably in Africa, Canada, etc due to my skills.
> 
> America doesnt "allow" me to do anything. Matter of fact America provides more obstacles. However, I cant be stopped.
Click to expand...

*African-Americans resettle in Africa*
Ghana is the first African country to open its doors to people of African descent from all over the world – but bureaucracy takes a toll
- See more at: African-Americans resettle in Africa | Africa Renewal Online

Back to Africa? For some African-Americans, the answer is yes


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we came over and took this shit.  That makes it ours.  We also brought some property with us.  Some pigs, some chickens, some cows, some oxen, a bed, some gold, silver, tools and some "helpers".
> 
> I seriously wonder why, if there are any good black nations, which we all know there are not, why oh why don't blacks move there.  I know I would if America was all black.  I'd go to Africa if it were all white.  Especially if it was a great nation, but we all know Africa run by blacks is not.  Oh yea, that's whites fault too.  So it isn't just white America that has you down, it's all whites.
> 
> So even if you moved to Africa, you would claim just like the Greeks and the Saudi citizens claim, it is America that is responsible for all your woes.
> 
> Dude, you don't realize this country is the best shot you have.  Can't do it here, where can you do it?
> 
> And if you claim you can and are doing it here, how racist is America if it allows you to be successful and Obama to be president?  Oh yea, there are white pulling Obama's strings.  I forgot.  He too is just a puppet.
> 
> Its hard arguing with you because a lot of the things you say I agree with.  So I already know what you are going to say to most of my arguments.  I just notice an awful lot of blaming going on.  Perhaps half of it is excuses and bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you take something doesnt make it yours. There goes your white criminal mentality again.
> Yes you brought some helpers but since they were white as well and weak they failed to provide a good work force.
> 
> Blacks do move to other Black countries all the time. Just because you are clueless about that doesnt mean it doesnt occur. Matter of fact I have some land in Africa I will be living on when I get old.  Yes there are parts of Africa that are seriously fucked as a result of european colonization and further meddling by supporting dictators.
> 
> No this country is nowhere near the best shot I have. I could live just as comfortably or more comfortably in Africa, Canada, etc due to my skills.
> 
> America doesnt "allow" me to do anything. Matter of fact America provides more obstacles. However, I cant be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *African-Americans resettle in Africa*
> Ghana is the first African country to open its doors to people of African descent from all over the world – but bureaucracy takes a toll
> - See more at: African-Americans resettle in Africa | Africa Renewal Online
> 
> Back to Africa? For some African-Americans, the answer is yes
Click to expand...

Its not the first country to be honest nor is it a recent development.


----------



## bripat9643

katsteve2012 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.
> 
> Dunce.
Click to expand...


Sort of like the way blacks whined about segregation?  Apparently it doesn't matter to you whether their complaints are justified.


----------



## katsteve2012

bripat9643 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.
> 
> Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like the way blacks whined about segregation?  Apparently it doesn't matter to you whether their complaints are justified.
Click to expand...


It was one of your ilk or maybe even you who stated that "white people have no one to complain to".

Like it or not, the fact is that they complain in abundance.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.
> 
> Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like the way blacks whined about segregation?  Apparently it doesn't matter to you whether their complaints are justified.
Click to expand...

There is no justification for white males whining.  If you try your hardest and never give up you could compete on a level field and you could do away with your self legislated advantage.  I'm not betting that ever happens because the same thing that cause you to whine is the same thing that caused you to set up the racial system in the US in the first place. White males suffer from abject insecurity and little dick syndrome.  I know you know this already but just know we know as well. Your women tell us all the time.


----------



## Meathead

Meathead said:


> I only insist that I don't give a rat's ass if some idiot on the internet calls me one.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> I'm cool with that as long as all the wealth, historical artifacts and documents that were pilfered by whites is returned.



What are you talking about?
What artefacts?
What documents?
What wealth?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with that as long as all the wealth, historical artifacts and documents that were pilfered by whites is returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> What artefacts?
> What documents?
> What wealth?
Click to expand...

Are you being serious or is it you dont know what those words mean?


----------



## Meathead

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with that as long as all the wealth, historical artifacts and documents that were pilfered by whites is returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> What artefacts?
> What documents?
> What wealth?
Click to expand...

Jungle Bunny stories Now!!


----------



## Art__Allm

Unkotare said:


> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.



Well, I agree with you.

But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
Click to expand...

Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up


----------



## bripat9643

katsteve2012 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.
> 
> Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like the way blacks whined about segregation?  Apparently it doesn't matter to you whether their complaints are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was one of your ilk or maybe even you who stated that "white people have no one to complain to".
> 
> Like it or not, the fact is that they complain in abundance.
Click to expand...


No, dummy, I never said such a thing.  Your ilk has been whining for over 100 years.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.



Are you serious about this sun-thing?
Nature created black people in regions with a lot of sun, and white people in regions with less sun.

So it is obvious that black people will eventually die out in regions that were not originally populated by black people, because of vitamin D deficiency.

------------------------------
*The following groups may be more at risk of vitamin D deficiency:*


People with naturally very dark skin; the melanin in their skin affects UV penetration, so they may require longer sun exposure to produce adequate vitamin D.
Vitamin D deficiency - SunSmart
------------------------------

White people can protect their skin in Southern regions to avoid skin cancer by wearing clothes.

But black people cannot reduce the melanin in their skin, and if you live outside of Africa and have to wear clothes, there is a good chance that you do not have an adequate amount of vitamin D, and on the long run the natural selection will do the job.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious about this sun thing?
> Nature created black people in regions with a lot of sun, and white people in regions with less sun.
> 
> So it is obvious that black people wit die out in regions that were not originally populated by black people, because of vitamin D deficiency.
> 
> ------------------------------
> *The following groups may be more at risk of vitamin D deficiency:*
> 
> 
> People with naturally very dark skin; the melanin in their skin affects UV penetration, so they may require longer sun exposure to produce adequate vitamin D.
> Vitamin D deficiency - SunSmart
> ------------------------------
> 
> White people can protect their skin in Southern regions by wearing clothes, but you cannot reduce your melanin, and if you live outside of Africa and have to wear clothes, there is a good chance that you do not have an adequate amount of vitamin D, and on the long run the natural selection will do the job.
Click to expand...

That was a pretty idiotic post.  How did you make the faulty jump in logic that Black people couldnt survive in climates with less sun? You do realize Blacks were in europe long before whites were right?  However, I have to ask what did that have to do with my post saying I could survive in the sun?  You white boys are experts at trying to deflect.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up



You treat people as groups, not as individuals, and that speaks volumes!


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> That was a pretty idiotic post.  How did you make the faulty jump in logic that Black people couldnt survive in climates with less sun? You do realize Blacks were in europe long before whites were right?



Well, if we assume that there were black people in Europe that migrated from Sub Saharan Africa to the north in pre historic times, then this supports my point.

These black people could not survive in North Europe because of their black skin.

BTW, did somebody find the skeletons of these pre historic black people?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You treat people as groups, not as individuals, and that speaks volumes!
Click to expand...

I do?  How do you know how I treat people?  Quick whats my favorite song?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a pretty idiotic post.  How did you make the faulty jump in logic that Black people couldnt survive in climates with less sun? You do realize Blacks were in europe long before whites were right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if we assume that there were black people in Europe that migrated from Sub Saharan Africa to the north in pre historic times, then this supports my point.
> 
> These black people could not survive in North Europe because of their black skin.
> 
> BTW, did somebody find the skeletons of these pre historic black people?
Click to expand...

No it doesnt support your point. There has always been and still are Black people in europe.  Yes they did find pre historic Black people. Dont you keep up with science? Grimaldi man.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> No it doesnt support your point. There has always been and still are Black people in europe.



The only black people in Europe are recent migrants who do not want for some reason to live in their black countries. It seems that they love the "racism" in European countries.


----------



## Art__Allm

Asclepias said:


> How do you know how I treat people?



Do you read your own posts?


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesnt support your point. There has always been and still are Black people in europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only black people in Europe are recent migrants who do not want for some reason to live in their black countries. It seems that they love the "racism" in European countries.
Click to expand...

Its pretty evident you are not educated. Why would you say the only Black people in that were in europe were recent?  Go read a book and get back to me. Youre done until I see something intelligent in one of your posts.


----------



## Asclepias

Art__Allm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how I treat people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read your own posts?
Click to expand...

I'm not that vain. Now a book. Go find a modern one on the history of the world and try something on genetics as well.


----------



## The Professor

Did Black Americans elect a spokesperson?  I haven't heard about it.  My Black friends haven't heard about it either.  In fact, no one I have talked to has heard about it.  So who is this damn fool who purports to speak on behalf of all Blacks?  And how stupid must you be to suppose that all Blacks think alike?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

This just in:  There was a history of virulent racism in America.

Update:  although white America has remarkably improved, there _*are*_ still white folks in America who remain racist to this day.

FURTHER update:  Some of the longer lasting present day effects of past racial discrimination are still taking a bit of a toll on some black Americans to this very day.

Theefore, America SUCKS!  Obumbler must be right.

About EVERYTHING.

Yes.  I can see it all clearly now.


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see. It causes white males to whine.
> 
> Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of like the way blacks whined about segregation?  Apparently it doesn't matter to you whether their complaints are justified.
Click to expand...

Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
Click to expand...



Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.

It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.

NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field. 

My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Greece has a huge problem with illegal immigrants like Africans but even worse Albanians.
> 
> Even my grandmother got mugged visiting Greece.  And my brother said its been happening a lot lately because people are carrying around large sums of money.  My brother visits Greece every year.  The Greeks are horrible idiots.  I'm not going to defend them.
> 
> Its probably a lot harder for a Greek or illegal immigrant in Greece to pick up and leave the country if all they know is Greek or Albanian.
> 
> That's why I keep telling you to drop the eubonics shit.  If you decide to leave Detroit and move to where the opportunities are, you already know the basics of the english language.  Just drop the shits and homana homana's and the jive and the flibity flap in your talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
Click to expand...



That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.

The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME. 

Try to be less ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
Click to expand...

Waaa


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You treat people as groups, not as individuals, and that speaks volumes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do?  How do you know how I treat people?  Quick whats my favorite song?
Click to expand...

https://screen.yahoo.com/prose-cons-000000539.html

Watch 2 minutes in.  LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that illegal immigrants are being victimized by local Grecians  in a manner similar to the pogroms in Nazi Germany. Illegals aren't perpetrating crimes they are being scapegoated for the ills of the failing Greek economy. Notably, police apathy  puts a new face on these vicious bankrupt Greek zombies. The justice system no longer guarantees protection for immigrants, illegal or otherwise. Chaos is gaining momentum  in Greece and it is the ethnic Greeks who are driving it.
> 
> Drop the Greek language. Learn to speak German.... Stop wearing  leaves over your ears .
> Emulate the Germans, and become civilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
Click to expand...


Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?

Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
Click to expand...

Malcom X


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
Click to expand...



Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home. 

I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
Click to expand...

I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.

I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X
Click to expand...


As you well know, it was white people.

You're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You treat people as groups, not as individuals, and that speaks volumes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do?  How do you know how I treat people?  Quick whats my favorite song?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/prose-cons-000000539.html
> 
> Watch 2 minutes in.  LOL
Click to expand...


White privilege. LOL!

https://screen.yahoo.com/eddie-murphy-snl-skits/white-000000112.html


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop the "we." You represent nothing more than you own weakness. Trying to judge people as groups rather than individuals leads to nothing but misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
Click to expand...


Africa is your home? Have you ever been there? Which nation do you have citizenship in there? DO you own a home there? SPeak any of the languages? Practice any of their religions?

America is my home.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art__Allm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you.
> 
> But if you have affirmative actions and different quotas, then you treat people as groups, not as individuals. If you imply that "whites" are responsible for something and that "blacks" deserve special treatment because of something that happened centuries ago, then this leads to misunderstanding and to conflicts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
Click to expand...



And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.

If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is your home? Have you ever been there? Which nation do you have citizenship in there? DO you own a home there? SPeak any of the languages? Practice any of their religions?
> 
> America is my home.
Click to expand...

Yes Africa is my home. 

Yes I have been there several times. 

None of your business.

Yes.

Yes.

No I dont practice any organized religion.

The caves of your europe are you home. Go back.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't whites have the same view as you did prior to the Civil Rights act?  If whites had not given themselves legislated AA for 300 plus years there would be no economic or educational deficit for Blacks to make up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
Click to expand...

Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.




Another ignorant untruth.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
Click to expand...


Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.

YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.

You are my greatest ally.

Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who passed the Civil Rights Acts?
> 
> Hint, Congress was not dominated by blacks. The President who signed it was not black.
> 
> 
> 
> Malcom X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
Click to expand...



In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.

THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.

After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
Click to expand...

You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.

Youre welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcom X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
Click to expand...

Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
Click to expand...



Nope. 

"Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
Richard M. Nixon"

Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote


Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
Click to expand...

Nixon??!!!


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, it was white people.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
Click to expand...


My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times. 

He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis. 

And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper. 

It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> 
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
Click to expand...



Yep.

"If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
Richard M. Nixon"

Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote


The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malcom X wasnt white. Matter of fact he scared most white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
Click to expand...

Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
Click to expand...

You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid. 

Nixon speaking about Black people
"'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred. 

Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he had jack to do with passing Civil Rights.
> 
> If anything such aggressive asshole-ness would have undermined the arguments of those who argued for equality.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
Click to expand...



Exactly. 

He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.

He is the people that got the bill passed. 


That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid.
> 
> Nixon speaking about Black people
> "'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred.
> 
> Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
Click to expand...




And yet, he supported Affirmative Action and desegregation.

"A president can ask for reconciliation in the racial conflict that divides Americans. But reconciliation comes only from the hearts of people."

Richard M. Nixon


Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote.com


The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite contrary. If the Civil Rights Act had not been passed they would have had to deal with Malcom X instead of MLK.  Actually they would have had to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK from what I have been told by people in the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
Click to expand...

He was scared. He didnt want to have to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK who was already pissed because they were dragging their feet on passing the bill all the white people supposedly wanted but were stalling on passing.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid.
> 
> Nixon speaking about Black people
> "'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred.
> 
> Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he supported Affirmative Action and desegregation.
> 
> "A president can ask for reconciliation in the racial conflict that divides Americans. But reconciliation comes only from the hearts of people."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties
Click to expand...

Again because he was afraid of the backlash if he didnt.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmm . . . . that's exactly what Affirmative Action does, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.
Click to expand...

If you've been dealt such a great hand, then why do you need Affirmative Action?


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know. White males had 400 years of exclusive, legislated AA. Now they have to share a little more with people of color and women and they are whining about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've been dealt such a great hand, then why do you need Affirmative Action?
Click to expand...

I dont.  Why did you need it for 400 years?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my reading of the time, I don't recall much discussion of fear of such violence as opposed to the moral arguments against racism and discrimination and inequality.
> 
> THough, I am not surprised that you find it necessary to deny that the prime reason for the policy was doing the Right Thing.
> 
> After all, admitting the Truth would disprove your racist delusional about white being Evul and still actively out to Keep YOu Down.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was scared. He didnt want to have to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK who was already pissed because the were dragging their feet on passing the bill all the white people supposedly wanted but were stalling on passing.
Click to expand...



Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.

Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have. 

Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.

He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.

He is the people that got the bill passed.


That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go the fuck home.
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
Click to expand...


What do you think you're proving?  Other than being the biggest jackass in the forum, that is.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did/do we "have to"?  We didn't.  You are welcome.
> 
> Blacks and women only make 75 cents on the dollar because that is what they are worth.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've been dealt such a great hand, then why do you need Affirmative Action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont.  Why did you need it for 400 years?
Click to expand...


If you don't need it, then why are you defending it?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid.
> 
> Nixon speaking about Black people
> "'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred.
> 
> Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he supported Affirmative Action and desegregation.
> 
> "A president can ask for reconciliation in the racial conflict that divides Americans. But reconciliation comes only from the hearts of people."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again because he was afraid of the backlash if he didnt.
Click to expand...




Doesn't sound afraid to me. 

"I see the face of a child. He lives in a great city. He is black. Or he is white. He is Mexican, Italian, Polish. None of that matters. What matters, he's an American child."
Richard M. Nixon

Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop reading and talk to the people involved if you have access. People write down what they want and leave out things they dont want.  I've spoken with the people that were there.  I'm not looking for you agreement because you are a white boy. I'm just letting you know I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was scared. He didnt want to have to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK who was already pissed because the were dragging their feet on passing the bill all the white people supposedly wanted but were stalling on passing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.
> 
> Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have.
> 
> Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk
Click to expand...

I thought you were talking about Nixon. Your one off that may or may not be true has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go the fuck home first white boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think you're proving?  Other than being the biggest jackass in the forum, that is.
Click to expand...

Who told you I thought I was proving something jackass?


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
Click to expand...


Everyone's place of origin is Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to because the alternative would be chaos. People like to claim MLK brought about the Civil Rights act but what is kept quiet is that people like Malcolm X gave them an option. They could do it willingly or face the consequences. You see which path they decided was more intelligent for all concerned?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your incessant begging and whining. You were dealt a low hand and weak mind, but that does not preclude your being of some use. So. some jungle bunny civilization stories to amuse your superiors.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was dealt the best hand of all time. I'm Black. I wont die out in the sun like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've been dealt such a great hand, then why do you need Affirmative Action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont.  Why did you need it for 400 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't need it, then why are you defending it?
Click to expand...

I dont just think about myself. Thats a white boy trait.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid.
> 
> Nixon speaking about Black people
> "'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred.
> 
> Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he supported Affirmative Action and desegregation.
> 
> "A president can ask for reconciliation in the racial conflict that divides Americans. But reconciliation comes only from the hearts of people."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again because he was afraid of the backlash if he didnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound afraid to me.
> 
> "I see the face of a child. He lives in a great city. He is black. Or he is white. He is Mexican, Italian, Polish. None of that matters. What matters, he's an American child."
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
Click to expand...

Thats because youre reading a quote where he is safe.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone's place of origin is Africa.
Click to expand...

Nope. You may be descended from people in Africa but you occurred in the wild places and caves of europe.


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father in law was the first police detective in the city who partnered with a black detective. He has spoken of it many times.
> 
> He also brags of how he almost had a chance to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> And he has discussed helping put down the riots, including shooting a sniper.
> 
> It wasn't fear that motivated him to work with his partner.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was scared. He didnt want to have to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK who was already pissed because the were dragging their feet on passing the bill all the white people supposedly wanted but were stalling on passing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.
> 
> Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have.
> 
> Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were talking about Nixon. Your one off that may or may not be true has nothing to do with what I said.
Click to expand...



I'm talking about both Nixon and my father in law. They are both relevant because of their actions during the time period in question.

You already ridiculed him for wanting to beat up Angela Davis.

A little late to start pretending that you don't believe me.


Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.

Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have.

Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.

He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.

He is the people that got the bill passed.


That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
Click to expand...


You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.

You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone's place of origin is Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You may be descended from people in Africa but you occurred in the wild places and caves of europe.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  All people originated in Africa, even Europeans.  I don't know how you rationalize your claim that I "originated" in Europe.  Europeans came from Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre source was not a member of the movement try again. He brags how he almost had a chance to beat Angela Davis? You mean the female? I'm pretty sure it was fear. He is coward that wanted to fight a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was scared. He didnt want to have to deal with Malcolm X and a more militant MLK who was already pissed because the were dragging their feet on passing the bill all the white people supposedly wanted but were stalling on passing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.
> 
> Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have.
> 
> Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were talking about Nixon. Your one off that may or may not be true has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about both Nixon and my father in law. They are both relevant because of their actions during the time period in question.
> 
> You already ridiculed him for wanting to beat up Angela Davis.
> 
> A little late to start pretending that you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> Easiest thing in the world would have been to refuse to work with his black partner. Wouldn't have come back on him at all.
> 
> Saying yes took more balls than you'll ever have.
> 
> Took flak from the cops. Took flak from the public. Extra pissed off the Brothers.
> 
> He was a member of the vastly larger white population that supported Civil Rights and voted for pro-Civil Rights candidates.
> 
> He is the people that got the bill passed.
> 
> 
> That you can't admit that, is just you being an ungrateful punk.
Click to expand...

No one knows if you are telling the truth. Its not relevant. From what you said he is coward which makes him more irrelevant. Nixon was a paranoid racist. Why you used him for you example is probably the best irony of all time. I'm tired of your nonsense for the day. Peace out.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
Click to expand...

No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think you're proving?  Other than being the biggest jackass in the forum, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I thought I was proving something jackass?
Click to expand...


You obviously do.  However, I don't know what it is if it isn't that you're the biggest jackass in the forum.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> 
> 
> Waaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
Click to expand...


You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.

You're a ingrate.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone's place of origin is Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You may be descended from people in Africa but you occurred in the wild places and caves of europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  All people originated in Africa, even Europeans.  I don't know how you rationalize your claim that I "originated" in Europe.  Europeans came from Africa.
Click to expand...

No stupid white people orginated in europe.  There were no white people in Africa except albinos.  Again you may be descended from African people but you arose as whites in europe. Something happened there to fuck you up. Lets face it. You need to read up on your people.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think you're proving?  Other than being the biggest jackass in the forum, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I thought I was proving something jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously do.  However, I don't know what it is if it isn't that you're the biggest jackass in the forum.
Click to expand...

Occam's Razor.  If you cant figure it out then try the simplest explanation like the one I just gave you.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.
> 
> You're a ingrate.
Click to expand...

If they did something for me or my people due to completely selfless reasons they arent cave monkeys

Gotta go.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think you're proving?  Other than being the biggest jackass in the forum, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I thought I was proving something jackass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously do.  However, I don't know what it is if it isn't that you're the biggest jackass in the forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Occam's Razor.  If you cant figure it out then try the simplest explanation like the one I just gave you.
Click to expand...


You didn't give an explanation.  You just disputed my explanation, which is the simplest one on the table.


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.
> 
> You're a ingrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did something for me they arent cave monkeys.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  You didn't make that distinction in your post.  What would they say if they read the stuff you've been posting about white people?


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize Nixon was a virulent racist right?  I cant belive you are really that clueless and stupid.
> 
> Nixon speaking about Black people
> "'I think it’s wrong if you’re talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have to be, frankly, inbred.
> 
> Read more: Revealed: Richard Nixon's slurs on blacks, Jews, Italians, and the Irish
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, he supported Affirmative Action and desegregation.
> 
> "A president can ask for reconciliation in the racial conflict that divides Americans. But reconciliation comes only from the hearts of people."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote.com
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again because he was afraid of the backlash if he didnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound afraid to me.
> 
> "I see the face of a child. He lives in a great city. He is black. Or he is white. He is Mexican, Italian, Polish. None of that matters. What matters, he's an American child."
> Richard M. Nixon
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because youre reading a quote where he is safe.
Click to expand...



Safe and waxing poetic on the issue of Civil Rights and racial equality.

Can't cut and paste this, but it is Nixon writing to MLK about civil rights legislation. 

Letter from Richard Nixon to MLK | The Martin Luther King Jr. Center for Nonviolent Social Change

THere are several of them. Back and forth over the years.

All worth reading.

If you dare.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never whine. I take action. You are whining because you think I'm a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
Click to expand...

My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.

You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my home.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
Click to expand...

I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
Click to expand...

What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? You don't know? Then stfu pussy.


----------



## altdata

After 50 years of Affirmative Action, the rhetoric remains the same. 

About 5 times in my career, I was told that, although I deserved the scholarship/promotion, it was necessary to give it to a less/un qualified Affirmative Action candidate. Of course, I was expected to train them and carry their load. So, yes I felt pain. 

BTW, most US slaves spent a relatively short time in slavery. The US slave population grew rapidly before the Civil War, so their internment was brief. Considering they were slaves because they lost battles/war, we can assume US slaves were the weak and unproductive. US slavery was the best thing that ever happened to them. Today much of Africa lives just as it did thousands of years ago.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
Click to expand...

We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.


----------



## tigerred59

SassyIrishLass said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 seconds in, I've heard all
> I needed to hear.
> 
> Same old nonsense. Got a problem black America? Look in the fucking mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother, tired of all this black crap
Click to expand...

*Tired of all this black crap? Me too....I'm so sick and tired of black people rallying behind causes that render us nothing!! Done!!*


----------



## sealybobo

altdata said:


> After 50 years of Affirmative Action, the rhetoric remains the same.
> 
> About 5 times in my career, I was told that, although I deserved the scholarship/promotion, it was necessary to give it to a less/un qualified Affirmative Action candidate. Of course, I was expected to train them and carry their load. So, yes I felt pain.
> 
> BTW, most US slaves spent a relatively short time in slavery. The US slave population grew rapidly before the Civil War, so their internment was brief. Considering they were slaves because they lost battles/war, we can assume US slaves were the weak and unproductive. US slavery was the best thing that ever happened to them. Today much of Africa lives just as it did thousands of years ago.


They just told you that to make you feel better.

Short time in slavery? You mean their parents and children's lifetimes?

I agree whatever happened to their ancestors at least they wound up here and now.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
Click to expand...


In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
Click to expand...


Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.


Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
Click to expand...

I said midterm. Are you stupid?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.
> 
> 
> Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.
Click to expand...

Shocker! Blacks showed up when a black man was running. Did those same blacks show up 2 years later? Nope. So they shouldn't matter. If you don't vote you should be a second class citizen.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
Click to expand...



You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.
> 
> 
> Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocker! Blacks showed up when a black man was running.....
Click to expand...



Shocker! Everyone votes at a lower rate in non-presidential elections.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
Click to expand...

So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.

They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.
> 
> 
> Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocker! Blacks showed up when a black man was running.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker! Everyone votes at a lower rate in non-presidential elections.
Click to expand...

Not me dumbass


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> 
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
Click to expand...

By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.
> 
> 
> Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocker! Blacks showed up when a black man was running.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker! Everyone votes at a lower rate in non-presidential elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me dumbass
Click to expand...



How about that. You fail to understand yet again. Good consistency, scrub.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What percent of blacks voted in the last two midterms? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
Click to expand...



Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2012 African Americans voted at a higher rate than any other minority group.
> 
> 
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
Click to expand...

Not the majority of them. Not every two years. Unless you have access to information I'm not aware of you're just full of shit for brains. Scrub. Lol oh u got me.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said midterm. Are you stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the majority of them. Not every two years......
Click to expand...


Link, scrub. Have another beer so you'll be strong enough to push down the keys on your keyboard.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said "today hardly a god damn one of them votes." That's a "stupid" thing to say, scrub. Have another.
> 
> 
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the majority of them. Not every two years......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link, scrub. Have another beer so you'll be strong enough to push down the keys on your keyboard.
Click to expand...

I'm high not drunk hongkongphoney


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was you cherry picking 2012 or 2008, the only two years blacks showed up to vote.
> 
> They probably showed up the first year they were allowed then the novelty wore off the lazy ignorant fucks. Then complain no one is listening. No shit. Why would a politician care about people who don't vote?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the majority of them. Not every two years......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link, scrub. Have another beer so you'll be strong enough to push down the keys on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm high not drunk....
Click to expand...




Congratulations, weakling.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I say this about everyone except rich Republicans. They know midterms are their secret weapon. They show up every 2 years rain or shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the majority of them. Not every two years......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link, scrub. Have another beer so you'll be strong enough to push down the keys on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm high not drunk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, weakling.
Click to expand...

My favorite president was fdr


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-rich Republicans vote too, scrub.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the majority of them. Not every two years......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link, scrub. Have another beer so you'll be strong enough to push down the keys on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm high not drunk....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, weakling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite president was fdr
Click to expand...



What people who know nothing about political science think means 0, but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you post is a whine about how unfair life is for black people.  How you were robbed and cheated by whitey.  How you can't get ahead because of whitey.  How all your problems and all your social pathologies are whitey's fault.
> 
> Why don't you quite whining, get off your but, and do something to get ahead?
> 
> See, white people don't have anyone to blame when they fail.  Failure is a lot easier to take when you can blame it on others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
Click to expand...



What about the white guy that was the most productive employee I had? What about his kids? They count less?

What about the white woman who went to school and got a degree? Someday she will have kids, do they count less?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support from whites for AA is based on the idea of making up for past injustices in the hopes of a future of racial equality and harmony.
> 
> YOu dismissing and ridiculing the sacrifices whites have made, is a great boon to me, as someone who thinks it is time to give up on such efforts as a bad idea.
> 
> You are my greatest ally.
> 
> Thank you for helping to wake up Seely.
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.
Click to expand...



An exaggeration. 

Yes, employment discrimination still existed, but it was not "didn't hire them". 

And employment programs started right off the bat and grew.

Richard Nixon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Revised Philadelphia Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The *Revised Philadelphia Plan*, often called the *Philadelphia Plan*, required government contractors in Philadelphia to hire minority workers, under the authority of Executive Order 11246. Department of Labor Assistant Secretary for Wage and Labor Standards Arthur Fletcher implemented the plan in 1969, based on an earlier plan developed in 1967 by the Office of Federal Contract Compliance and the Philadelphia Federal Executive Board. The plan required federal contractors to meet certain goals for the hiring of African American employees by specific dates in order to combat institutionalized discrimination on the part of specific skilled building trades unions. The plan was quickly extended to other cities.

In 1971, the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit rejected numerous challenges to the plan and Executive Order 11246 brought by the Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania, including claims that it was beyond the President's constitutional authority, that it was inconsistent with Titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and that it was inconsistent with the National Labor Relations Act.[1][2][3] The Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear the case, _Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania v. Secretary of Labo_, in October.[4]"


White America has been playing this game for a long time, and look at the gratitude we get.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_Philadelphia_Plan#cite_note-4


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the white guy that was the most productive employee I had? What about his kids? They count less?
> 
> What about the white woman who went to school and got a degree? Someday she will have kids, do they count less?
Click to expand...

They were trying to do things to lift blacks out of a poverty we put them in. 

Your comment suggests you don't get how unfair America has been to blacks.

I think we should do 50 more years of AA.

Would al roker be on TV if it wasn't for AA? Nope.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An exaggeration.
> 
> Yes, employment discrimination still existed, but it was not "didn't hire them".
> 
> And employment programs started right off the bat and grew.
> 
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Revised Philadelphia Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *Revised Philadelphia Plan*, often called the *Philadelphia Plan*, required government contractors in Philadelphia to hire minority workers, under the authority of Executive Order 11246. Department of Labor Assistant Secretary for Wage and Labor Standards Arthur Fletcher implemented the plan in 1969, based on an earlier plan developed in 1967 by the Office of Federal Contract Compliance and the Philadelphia Federal Executive Board. The plan required federal contractors to meet certain goals for the hiring of African American employees by specific dates in order to combat institutionalized discrimination on the part of specific skilled building trades unions. The plan was quickly extended to other cities.
> 
> In 1971, the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit rejected numerous challenges to the plan and Executive Order 11246 brought by the Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania, including claims that it was beyond the President's constitutional authority, that it was inconsistent with Titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and that it was inconsistent with the National Labor Relations Act.[1][2][3] The Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear the case, _Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania v. Secretary of Labo_, in October.[4]"
> 
> 
> White America has been playing this game for a long time, and look at the gratitude we get.
Click to expand...

I'll be honest. The Kroger by my house hires a lot of blacks but you never see that person a week or month later. It'd be hard running a business with employees who aren't reliable. Hate to label all blacks but when you see a pattern.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how they bitched and moaned about being able to vote and today hardly a god damn one of them votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ignorant untruth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know? Then stfu pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drinking yourself into a tough guy again, scrub? Calm down.
> 
> 
> Your categorical statement was, of course, wrong. Such statements almost always are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shocker! Blacks showed up when a black man was running. Did those same blacks show up 2 years later? Nope. So they shouldn't matter. If you don't vote you should be a second class citizen.
Click to expand...



Thanks to gerrymandering blacks tend to live in "safe" democratic districts.

The dem is going to win no matter what.

There is nothing wrong with not voting.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> "Let us build bridges, my friends, build bridges to human dignity across that gulf that separates black America from white America.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> Yeah, he sounds_ really _afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An exaggeration.
> 
> Yes, employment discrimination still existed, but it was not "didn't hire them".
> 
> And employment programs started right off the bat and grew.
> 
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Revised Philadelphia Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *Revised Philadelphia Plan*, often called the *Philadelphia Plan*, required government contractors in Philadelphia to hire minority workers, under the authority of Executive Order 11246. Department of Labor Assistant Secretary for Wage and Labor Standards Arthur Fletcher implemented the plan in 1969, based on an earlier plan developed in 1967 by the Office of Federal Contract Compliance and the Philadelphia Federal Executive Board. The plan required federal contractors to meet certain goals for the hiring of African American employees by specific dates in order to combat institutionalized discrimination on the part of specific skilled building trades unions. The plan was quickly extended to other cities.
> 
> In 1971, the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit rejected numerous challenges to the plan and Executive Order 11246 brought by the Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania, including claims that it was beyond the President's constitutional authority, that it was inconsistent with Titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and that it was inconsistent with the National Labor Relations Act.[1][2][3] The Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear the case, _Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania v. Secretary of Labo_, in October.[4]"
> 
> 
> White America has been playing this game for a long time, and look at the gratitude we get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be honest. The Kroger by my house hires a lot of blacks but you never see that person a week or month later. It'd be hard running a business with employees who aren't reliable. Hate to label all blacks but when you see a pattern.
Click to expand...



They probably pay minimum wage, part time, no benefits.

When I was in management we paid a little more than that, full time with benefits.

And did not have to much trouble building up a steady work force.

And we were in the city walking distance from the ghetto.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An exaggeration.
> 
> Yes, employment discrimination still existed, but it was not "didn't hire them".
> 
> And employment programs started right off the bat and grew.
> 
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Revised Philadelphia Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *Revised Philadelphia Plan*, often called the *Philadelphia Plan*, required government contractors in Philadelphia to hire minority workers, under the authority of Executive Order 11246. Department of Labor Assistant Secretary for Wage and Labor Standards Arthur Fletcher implemented the plan in 1969, based on an earlier plan developed in 1967 by the Office of Federal Contract Compliance and the Philadelphia Federal Executive Board. The plan required federal contractors to meet certain goals for the hiring of African American employees by specific dates in order to combat institutionalized discrimination on the part of specific skilled building trades unions. The plan was quickly extended to other cities.
> 
> In 1971, the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit rejected numerous challenges to the plan and Executive Order 11246 brought by the Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania, including claims that it was beyond the President's constitutional authority, that it was inconsistent with Titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and that it was inconsistent with the National Labor Relations Act.[1][2][3] The Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear the case, _Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania v. Secretary of Labo_, in October.[4]"
> 
> 
> White America has been playing this game for a long time, and look at the gratitude we get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be honest. The Kroger by my house hires a lot of blacks but you never see that person a week or month later. It'd be hard running a business with employees who aren't reliable. Hate to label all blacks but when you see a pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They probably pay minimum wage, part time, no benefits.
> 
> When I was in management we paid a little more than that, full time with benefits.
> 
> And did not have to much trouble building up a steady work force.
> 
> And we were in the city walking distance from the ghetto.
Click to expand...

Let's ask Rupert Murdoch if those were even real blacks. Lol


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the white guy that was the most productive employee I had? What about his kids? They count less?
> 
> What about the white woman who went to school and got a degree? Someday she will have kids, do they count less?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were trying to do things to lift blacks out of a poverty we put them in.
> 
> Your comment suggests you don't get how unfair America has been to blacks.
> 
> I think we should do 50 more years of AA.
> 
> Would al roker be on TV if it wasn't for AA? Nope.
Click to expand...



50 MORE YEARS?!

Look at the hatred and entitlement that the last 60 years has fostered among the blacks, and you want to do 50 more years?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> "If you want to make beautiful music, you must play the black and the white notes together.
> Richard M. Nixon"
> 
> Read more at Richard M. Nixon Quotes at BrainyQuote
> 
> 
> The 1964 Civil RIghts Act passed was a bi-partisan bill that passed by a wide margin with support from both parties and reflected a national consensus on Civil Rights that is still the law of the land and the stated platform of both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> We let them vote but didn't hire them or let them date our daughters for another couple decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An exaggeration.
> 
> Yes, employment discrimination still existed, but it was not "didn't hire them".
> 
> And employment programs started right off the bat and grew.
> 
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Revised Philadelphia Plan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The *Revised Philadelphia Plan*, often called the *Philadelphia Plan*, required government contractors in Philadelphia to hire minority workers, under the authority of Executive Order 11246. Department of Labor Assistant Secretary for Wage and Labor Standards Arthur Fletcher implemented the plan in 1969, based on an earlier plan developed in 1967 by the Office of Federal Contract Compliance and the Philadelphia Federal Executive Board. The plan required federal contractors to meet certain goals for the hiring of African American employees by specific dates in order to combat institutionalized discrimination on the part of specific skilled building trades unions. The plan was quickly extended to other cities.
> 
> In 1971, the United States Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit rejected numerous challenges to the plan and Executive Order 11246 brought by the Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania, including claims that it was beyond the President's constitutional authority, that it was inconsistent with Titles VI and VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and that it was inconsistent with the National Labor Relations Act.[1][2][3] The Supreme Court of the United States declined to hear the case, _Contractors Association of Eastern Pennsylvania v. Secretary of Labo_, in October.[4]"
> 
> 
> White America has been playing this game for a long time, and look at the gratitude we get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be honest. The Kroger by my house hires a lot of blacks but you never see that person a week or month later. It'd be hard running a business with employees who aren't reliable. Hate to label all blacks but when you see a pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They probably pay minimum wage, part time, no benefits.
> 
> When I was in management we paid a little more than that, full time with benefits.
> 
> And did not have to much trouble building up a steady work force.
> 
> And we were in the city walking distance from the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ask Rupert Murdoch if those were even real blacks. Lol
Click to expand...


Standard working class blacks, rust belt city variety. 

Probably about half of the staff.


----------



## altdata

sealybobo said:


> altdata said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 50 years of Affirmative Action, the rhetoric remains the same.
> 
> About 5 times in my career, I was told that, although I deserved the scholarship/promotion, it was necessary to give it to a less/un qualified Affirmative Action candidate. Of course, I was expected to train them and carry their load. So, yes I felt pain.
> 
> BTW, most US slaves spent a relatively short time in slavery. The US slave population grew rapidly before the Civil War, so their internment was brief. Considering they were slaves because they lost battles/war, we can assume US slaves were the weak and unproductive. US slavery was the best thing that ever happened to them. Today much of Africa lives just as it did thousands of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> They just told you that to make you feel better.
> 
> Short time in slavery? You mean their parents and children's lifetimes?
> 
> I agree whatever happened to their ancestors at least they wound up here and now.
Click to expand...


Nope, I stayed around long enough to watch them fail. Affirmative Action has brought down the US economy.


----------



## altdata

sealybobo said:


> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.




You demonstrate the stereotypical "give me free shit" minority attitude. You think the world owes Blacks a living. 72% of Back children are born to Black sluts out-of-wedlock, with one night stand Black fathers who beat them up and leave. 

Responsible White people are tired of paying for trash.


----------



## Taz

A message to America from black America: "We miss slavery. Food stamps and welfare just aren't cutting it."


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are giving whites too much credit. Typical white boy thought process.
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.
> 
> You're a ingrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did something for me they arent cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You didn't make that distinction in your post.  What would they say if they read the stuff you've been posting about white people?
Click to expand...

What made you think I had to make a distinction?

I have no idea what they would say. Usually people like that are intelligent enough to ask questions and clarify.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you posting from a cave in europe? If not then you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
Click to expand...

I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.


----------



## sealybobo

altdata said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You demonstrate the stereotypical "give me free shit" minority attitude. You think the world owes Blacks a living. 72% of Back children are born to Black sluts out-of-wedlock, with one night stand Black fathers who beat them up and leave.
> 
> Responsible White people are tired of paying for trash.
Click to expand...

The idea is that we could fix this problem we created in a couple generations.  No the black rude receptionist at Ford was never going to improve her attitude or mentality but maybe if she had a good job her kids would do better.  

But one thing I notice is that her kids, even though they got out of the ghetto, embrace and worship the ghetto mentality.

The other thing I notice is that even though mom has a job, not having a father still fucks up these young kids.  So they repeat the cycle even though mom made enough money to keep the lights on and move them to a better neighborhood.

AA isn't 100% effective but I think it was and still is a good idea.  You must not realize we created the monster that is the ghetto community.  They are what they are because we put them there and made them 2nd class citizens for hundreds of years.  

If we really want to fix the problem, and I don't think whites do, we need programs like AA.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
Click to expand...

What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be joking. I can't even begin to count the times in this forum that I have read some whinefest by an angry white male about how he got the shaft because be believes that Affirmative Action gives preferential treatment to minorities and females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the white guy that was the most productive employee I had? What about his kids? They count less?
> 
> What about the white woman who went to school and got a degree? Someday she will have kids, do they count less?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
Click to expand...

Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?

Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> I recall plenty of discussion of the issue, but never personal claims.
> 
> Normally, you don't see the discrimination that clearly.
> 
> YOu don't get the job. If you don't sue, you don't know why you didn't.
> 
> I've been inside the  hiring process when such discrimination took place. No one outside knew that only black candidates were considered despite more qualified whites applying.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the job? I'll bet you its a job anyone is qualified to do.
> 
> And you are describing aa. I bet that company didn't even have 10% blacks employed there and the company was trying to do the right thing.
> 
> You sound like an anti aa exec. Crying because you weren't allowed to hire your white friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite a job anyone could do. The first black woman they promoted, over my objections got fired within a couple of months.
> 
> It wasn't quite a formal aa program, but fear of a discrimination lawsuit because of a lack of blacks in management.
> 
> NO, the whites in question were not my friends. The one was my best employee, and the other had a degree in a related field.
> 
> My point is bringing it up was that an injustice was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother worked at Ford back in the 90's back when AA was being heavily implemented. Do you know why they hired that black person who was less experienced and less professional? It wasn't just to help her. It was to help her kids. The next generation.
> 
> You may not be able to completely take the ghetto out of her but you can help take her kid out of the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the white guy that was the most productive employee I had? What about his kids? They count less?
> 
> What about the white woman who went to school and got a degree? Someday she will have kids, do they count less?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Says the racist.

It makes sense you would say that. YOu think whites are less than you.

But why should any whites agree with  you?

Or really, anyone with a brain who isn't a complete and totally asshole.


STOP AA NOW.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
Click to expand...

We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
Click to expand...

I remember watching a show how either Compton or Watts were once a booming middle class black community until the Big 3 moved out and they turned into slums.  In other words, given the same opportunities, blacks are no different than whites.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
Click to expand...

I should have been more specific but I guess not being specific served a purpose. If you note the first thing your mind goes to is victimization.  I actually meant positive things accomplished or points of interest..


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dismissing everything white people have tried to do for you.  That's the typical thought process of an ingrate.
> 
> You aren't helping your case, ingrate.  You're hurting it.
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.
> 
> You're a ingrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did something for me they arent cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You didn't make that distinction in your post.  What would they say if they read the stuff you've been posting about white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What made you think I had to make a distinction?
Click to expand...


You just claimed there was one, numskull.  



Asclepias said:


> I have no idea what they would say. Usually people like that are intelligent enough to ask questions and clarify.



I'll bet they would say, "we don't know this asshole."


----------



## bripat9643

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nonsensical. My family has been here for several generations. This is my home.
> 
> The recent immigrants we were discussion, their home is some crappy THird World nation in Africa or the ME.
> 
> Try to be less ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
Click to expand...


Most of what you "know" appears to be pure fantasy.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not. I recognize the white people that assisted me personally and my parents and grandparents. Met some of them personally. My point and theirs was that most whites did not have the strength and morals to do what was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been slandering those "cave monkeys" in this forum.  You also slandered all the "cave monkeys" you don't know who tried to do something for you.
> 
> You're a ingrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they did something for me they arent cave monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!  You didn't make that distinction in your post.  What would they say if they read the stuff you've been posting about white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What made you think I had to make a distinction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just claimed there was one, numskull.
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what they would say. Usually people like that are intelligent enough to ask questions and clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet they would say, "we don't know this asshole."
Click to expand...

Thats correct but you didnt answer my question. What made you think I had to do anything to satisfy you?

You would lose that bet like you have lost at life in general.


----------



## Asclepias

bripat9643 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are nonsensical..Just because you've been here doesnt make it your home. Your place of origin/home are the caves of europe were you interbred with neanderthals and painted yourseleves blue like Mel Gibson did in Braveheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your place of origin is Africa. That doesn't make Africa your home.
> 
> I am not Scottish nor British. I have never eaten haggis, I do not even like Scotch, or Bag pipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of what you "know" appears to be pure fantasy.
Click to expand...

To white boys such as yourself that makes sense. Guess its a good thing for me I'm not concerned what you think about the reality of what I know.


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my place of origin is Africa. Yes that does make it my home.
> 
> I didnt ask you what you like. I said go back home first then and only then can you suggest I go back home.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
Click to expand...


Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should have been more specific but I guess not being specific served a purpose. If you note the first thing your mind goes to is victimization.  I actually meant positive things accomplished or points of interest..
Click to expand...

You mean besides the guy who invented the peanut and black lady who invented the curling iron?


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys complained that you didn't know your roots. Sounds like you know just about as much about your ancestors as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
Click to expand...

Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition. 

Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?

Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.

Are things equal for the coyote?


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
Click to expand...


If your grandfather killed my grandfather, does that give me the right to kill you?


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your grandfather killed my grandfather, does that give me the right to kill you?
Click to expand...

No, but as you sit on the hunting field you own because your grandpappy killed and enslaved black people for hundreds of years, don't tell us things are fair.  Even me a fellow wolf knows you are fos


----------



## sealybobo

Especially a wolf who's no better than a coyote even though his ancestors set him up. It's called white privilege


----------



## bripat9643

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> 
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your grandfather killed my grandfather, does that give me the right to kill you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but as you sit on the hunting field you own because your grandpappy killed and enslaved black people for hundreds of years, don't tell us things are fair.  Even me a fellow wolf knows you are fos
Click to expand...


When did anyone ever say life was fair?  When did it become government's job to make life fair?


----------



## sealybobo

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your grandfather killed my grandfather, does that give me the right to kill you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but as you sit on the hunting field you own because your grandpappy killed and enslaved black people for hundreds of years, don't tell us things are fair.  Even me a fellow wolf knows you are fos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did anyone ever say life was fair?  When did it become government's job to make life fair?
Click to expand...

Oh I see both sides of the argument. I think we'd all do a lot better if both sides had more empathy for people that are different.

My whole argument with blacks is that they don't seem to be advancing as well as one would hope. I wake up every morning to a murder in the D. Blacks can't say their ghettos aren't fucked up. For years I've argued its not their fault. But that was before 1970. Blacks have to be disappointed in Detroit and Chicago's progress from 1970-2015. We're the 1980's 1990s that bad? 

What did blacks do? They purposely got gangsta. How's that working out?

I think we are getting close to the cut off point for saying America is racist. Even asclepias agrees white trash are even worse than poor blacks because they got no excuse. So true. But its true for blacks too. If you're poor in Detroit you have all the freedom to gtfo. Ben carson did and he's a weird mofo.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only pointed out that whites have glossed over, destroyed, or hidden overtly or through omission much of the information about our roots.  Why would I complain to whites when they know what they did? You dont know even an 1/8th of the information I know about my ancestors.  Your white brain couldnt hold that much information and your view point would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> What have we glossed over?  What is it you know about your roots that I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
Click to expand...


We've spent the last 50 years giving the coyotes first shot at the deer.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that Black history in this country involves much more than "you were slaves then Lincoln (who is white) then MLK"?
> 
> Lets do something better and you tell me something surprising I dont think you heard from me. That way I know you actually knew it
> 
> 
> 
> We gave blacks syphillus in Tuskegee.  We experimented on blacks.  I just heard that one on Blackish last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is "we?"  And they weren't given syphilis, numskul.  However, they were told they weren't told they had syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's say you are a wolf and your forefathers killed all the coyote in Yellowstone. You have so much food because you have no competition.
> 
> Do you say, "hey, I didn't kill any coyotes", or do understand you benefit from the injustices your ancestors committed?
> 
> Now you've civilized or evolved a bit. You have so much food you let coyotes live but only on the fringes. If you catch a coyote you'll run him off but you aren't worried enough to gang up stalk and kill them like you use to.
> 
> Are things equal for the coyote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your grandfather killed my grandfather, does that give me the right to kill you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but as you sit on the hunting field you own because your grandpappy killed and enslaved black people for hundreds of years, don't tell us things are fair.  Even me a fellow wolf knows you are fos
Click to expand...


My grandfather was a coal miner. He left us nothing but funeral bills.


----------



## malikc6

Bad culture added with poverty added with a police state = chaos.


----------



## sealybobo

malikc6 said:


> Bad culture added with poverty added with a police state = chaos.


Some police in some states are reaching out to the black community to try and change black bad behavior.

Washington DC Police Look for Ways to Connect With City Youth


----------



## Taz

*A message to America from Black America.
*
Send more food stamps.


----------



## sealybobo

007 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.
Click to expand...

Did you hear white run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint by putting led in the water? You may deny that's some racist bs but that would have never happened to a white city in America. Oops? Tuskegee experiments?


----------



## 007

sealybobo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear white run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint by putting led in the water? You may deny that's some racist bs but that would have never happened to a white city in America. Oops? Tuskegee experiments?
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## sealybobo

007 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> 
> lynchings????  Blacks kill far more whites than whites kill blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear white run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint by putting led in the water? You may deny that's some racist bs but that would have never happened to a white city in America. Oops? Tuskegee experiments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

I'll get it tomorrow. I'm on my phone. If you can Google led in flint drinking water and post something tonight thanks.

I was listening to black am talk radio and they were talking about it.


----------



## 007

sealybobo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are still blaming all their problems on something that happened 90 years ago, just like Obama blaming all his failures on Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear white run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint by putting led in the water? You may deny that's some racist bs but that would have never happened to a white city in America. Oops? Tuskegee experiments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get it tomorrow. I'm on my phone. If you can Google led in flint drinking water and post something tonight thanks.
> 
> I was listening to black am talk radio and they were talking about it.
Click to expand...

I don't see any conspiracy... High Lead Levels In Michigan Kids After City Switches Water Source


----------



## sealybobo

007 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't check out the video, or have done much in the research of our own history.
> 
> 
> 
> The video isn't worth watching, unless one needs reinforced proof that the most racist people on the planet are blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear white run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint by putting led in the water? You may deny that's some racist bs but that would have never happened to a white city in America. Oops? Tuskegee experiments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get it tomorrow. I'm on my phone. If you can Google led in flint drinking water and post something tonight thanks.
> 
> I was listening to black am talk radio and they were talking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see any conspiracy... High Lead Levels In Michigan Kids After City Switches Water Source
Click to expand...

You can't see how blacks would consider this gross negligence and incompetency racist? Would this have happened in a rich white neighborhood?


----------

